# Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Das Gewinnspiel ist beendet



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT


----------



## Poempel (4. August 2011)

*Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## theoturtle (4. August 2011)

*Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Hoffe das war jetzt richtig so ...


----------



## Skysnake (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" weil ich nen zweiten Rechner brauch zum arbeiten.

und einmal die Version ohne Anführungszeichen, nicht damit es daran scheitert  

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! weil ich nen zweiten Rechner brauch zum arbeiten.


----------



## Patrick30 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Schmidde (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


...wirklich!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Hoffe das war jetzt richtig so ...


 So stimmt's.


----------



## PCuner (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

..weil mein momentaner Rechner fast 10 Jahre alt ist..


----------



## Léinarion (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ATB (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Mal sehen ob es klappt


----------



## butter_milch (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Weil sie einfach geil aussieht


----------



## Bu11it (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Mindfuck (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich habe bald Geburtstag daher : Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## IFX (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## NOob95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

...weil gelb meine Lieblingsfarbe ist und ein Lan-Party Rechner klasse wäre!


----------



## DeadlyTear (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Wer nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Bennz (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

das kann ja richtig ausarten 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## hanfi104 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil bei meim 2t PC sich gestern Abend das Netzteil mit viel Rauch und einem Knall verabschiedet hat, mit anschließender Dunkelheit.


----------



## MadMilo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Gast1111 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Man das proziert Spam ja gerade


----------



## Chicago (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil mich mein jetziger PC, rein optisch langweilt!


----------



## Shinigami92 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## gamestoplay (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Obsinnu (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Juhu, Spam. 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## beren2707 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Hut ab vor der Leistung des Teams. Den Artikel im Heft und das Video auf DVD fand ich sehr informativ; darum kann ich nur sagen: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## demanio (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Weil mein Rechner nicht mehr richtig will...


----------



## Bennz (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> weil bei meim 2t PC sich gestern Abend das Netzteil mit viel Rauch und einem Knall verabschiedet hat, mit anschließender Dunkelheit.


 
das musste mal frühs 5:15uhr zum Sonntag erleben


----------



## Mr. Q (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen


----------



## Akkuschrauber (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Weil ich auch mal was gewinnen will


----------



## puuuuur (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! Weil der Casemod hammer aussieht


----------



## headcracker (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## alm0st (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## StarKiller93 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Acid (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Systembuilder (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" - Oh ohne Entenfüßchen
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## angelicanus (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Eversman (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## zebre (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wer hätte das gedacht

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

BTW: coole Idee der Contest


----------



## Naitrum (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## S-to-the-d (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Monstermoe (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Shadow Complex (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Sieht gut aus der Rechner. Wurde auf jeden Fall viel Zeit in die Arbeit und viel Liebe fürs Detail reingesteckt.


----------



## A-N-D-I (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Hoffe das war jetz richtig so, für die anderen Runden dürft ihr euch was knackigeres einfallen lassen, sonst sind wir am Ende immer noch so viele 

P.S: Das war zwar überflüssig, aber ich wollt nich den Text so allein stehn haben


----------



## Boardi05 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Axel_Foly (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Jason197666 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## virtuallity (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Hauptsergant (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Selbst sowas schönes zu basteln kann ich leider nicht Ich habe zwar 2 Hände aber die sind vielleicht nicht so richtig platziert


----------



## oeko2002 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Kampfgurke (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

dann mach ich auch mal mit


----------



## SaKuL (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## trnapster (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## mari0 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Ich hätte aber auch nicht gegen einen Lüfter.


----------



## Kampftablette (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sehr feine Arbeit die Mod Ihr habts echt drauf! Deswegen: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Schnibbel (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Ich steh auf Gelb


----------



## Cionara (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

An Kreativität fehlts der Redaktion nicht, auch wenn ichs vielleicht nicht schaffe, Spaß machts bestimmt trotzdem.

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Grüße, Cionara


----------



## jamie (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte auch diesen Traum gewinnen, um den Machern zu huldigen- Brauche sowieso 'nen neuen Rechner!
Und damit's stimmt: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## schlumpf666 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Das gelb ist echt geil, erinnert mich bisschen an die biene die mich letzte woche gestochen hat... 
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Fire8ird (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Die Casemod ist sehr schön geworden, deshalb:

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Re4dt (4. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Puet (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Da ich zumindest einen Teil der "Produktion" des Casemods verfolgt habe, war mir schon damals klar: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!bzw. der Vollständigkeit halber "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## SpeedyV6 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Opark (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

...diese gewinnspiele machen aber auch immer spaß..stufenprinzip, man darf gespannt sein! auf bald!


----------



## p4r4 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## kero81 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod NICHT gewinnen!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!



wie se hier alle rein schreiben is süß 

aber mir reicht auch gerne der lüfter


----------



## Exinferis (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## MarcFr1995 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Ich mach auch mal mit.


----------



## Ready (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Dann schreib ich auch mal was hier rein denn Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Medina (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sehr geiler professioneller Casemod, da denk ich mir dochmal "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## type_o (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 

Einmal muss man ja Gück haben  ! 

MfG type_o


----------



## wirelessy (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! , denn sie ist einfach sau nice


----------



## spinal227 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## gramallama (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

So einen schönen PC hätte ich sehr gerne


----------



## Grunert (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" weil ich bis zur letzten Stufe durchhalten werde


----------



## ph1driver (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## Arazis (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## T0M@0 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## l3ft (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!   Ich will ja schließlich auch mal was gewinnen.


----------



## Dunzen (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Mehr wünsche hab ich grad nicht


----------



## Klemens102 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## FrappTheHell (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Naja wer möchte das eig nicht??


----------



## trnapster (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Noch mal mit Anführungszeichen:  "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## ImBanane (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## MasterOlli (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Da bin ich doch auch mal dabei.
Ach und noch was

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen


----------



## Blubber (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Rizoma (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## max00 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"

btw: netter Casemod - habs anfangs mitverfolgt aber irgendwann hat mein vergessen zugeschlagen


----------



## cosmicspy3 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Immer wieder dabei am lesen und auch >> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Schelmiii (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Schöne Casemod, dewegen:
"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## Andy.g (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

ich mach auch mit weil meinpc die uhfe hoch reist


----------



## Roofmaster (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Dark-Blood (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## mmarkus (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

MfG


----------



## Schaf (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sehr schönes Case ---> "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Mastercook (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte auch gerne den NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen, wäre eine weitere Verbesserung für mein Computersystem 

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## domtom33 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

na dann mach ich auch mal mit... 

 > "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" <


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0004 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## JBX (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Hehe endlich mal ein kreatives Gewinnspiel


----------



## rebel85 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil ich die farbe gelb sehr gern mag und ich am pc viel am zocken bin und somit einen gelben super zocker rechner habe/hätte.
und es sich dann damit lohnt auf LAN-partys zu gehen und das schmuckstück zu präsentieren


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Schöne Gewinnspiel-Idee, da mache ich auch mal mit. Natürlich gilt auch hier: "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## LThomas1998 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! weil das Case EXTREM geil aussieht und eine bessere hardware hat als mein "Spiele" PC.
Ich nenne ihn "Spiele" PC weil diese Hardware nicht mehr alle spiele gamen kann  auch bei niedrigsten einstellungen.


----------



## Miyu (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! Warum?
*
*Weil mein Mac ne Zicke ist und sich Windows verweigert... aber ich kanns  verstehen... Wenn man meiner brillianten Persönlichkeit versuchen  würde eine Zweite minderbemittelte aufzudrängen, würde ich auch  protestieren.  Von daher muss ein zweiter Spiele-Desktop her, weil ich Aufgrund oben genannter Gründe schon zu lange Abstinent bin und Age of Empires II über vmware irgendwann IRRE macht!


----------



## Exciter (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil es Zeit wird nach 10 Jahren oder so Chieftec 601 mal was neues hin zu stellen

gute idee mit dem gewinnspiel. Aber Hauptsache PCGH bleibt wie sie ist ich lese sogar immer wieder in älteren Ausgaben.
Gut gefallen mir immer die historischen Rückblenden. Eben alles sehr Informativ. PCGH beeinflusst meine Kaufentscheidung bei HArdware.

http://www.sysprofile.de/id155047


----------



## Shi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Gruß Fabi


----------



## TK-XXL (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


Weil sieht richtig schick aus


----------



## PapaPwnage (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Gelbes Blechmonster, welches rot leuchtet? Nukular, das Wort heißt Nukular 
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## JoxX (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Dieses Jahr habe ich noch genug Zeit mich mit einem Gaming-PC zu beschäftigen, darum:
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Super Arbeit die ihr da geleistet habt


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Uii eine Wespe : D

Sieht echt klasse aus, Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## RR04 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## TheRedhawk (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## oglogo (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Passt genau in mein Wohnzimmer Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## LordYoichi (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Black_PC (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Sxiet (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ivh liiiiieeeebbbbbeeee Gelb, von daher:


Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## locojens (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wer will das Ding? Selber machen Mädels ...!


----------



## K-on-road (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 

Weil ich die Chance dazu habe!


----------



## aggro23 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Habe das Projekt im Forum verfolgt und ich freue mich das es noch fertig wurde.


----------



## SnakeZwei (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Na denn sag ich doch mal:

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## Darkdriver (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## joel3214 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wie was es gibt was zu gewinnen immer her damit 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Vake1986 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Clastron (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Bin auch dabei 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## OddEyes (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Fängt ja schon mal gut an 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## LinKinParKeR (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ~Tj@rden~ (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Doa simma dabei....
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Mikrovilli (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Das krieg ich hin:

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## >ExX< (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte den Noblororros Casemod definitiv nicht gewinnen, aber mal anmerken, dass der Thread hier weniger Inhalt bietet, als manch RuKasuhle.


----------



## evosociety (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ~3χT@~ (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Das müsste doch zu schaffen sein 
Glück verlass mich nicht!


----------



## Java_Jim (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!",

weil ich unter'm Schreibtisch noch Platz für nen PC habe.


----------



## Mr.Maison (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"

Das Teil ist echt heiß!


----------



## trollkiller (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Sie sieht zum einen fantastisch aus, zum anderen könnte mein derzeitiger Rechner dann Dauerfalten....


----------



## dr.INSPECTOR (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil ich noch keinen gelben PC habe.


----------



## _chris_ (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Vielleicht hab ich bei sowas auch mal Glück .


----------



## brause_ (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Vielleicht klappt es ja diesmal


----------



## King Horst (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Ist einfach super geworden das Teil!


----------



## Gothic1806 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Gewinnspiele sind klasse auch wenn ich noch nie was gewonnen hab Zeitvertreib FTW .

Ist wirklich klasse geworden


----------



## hardwarespider (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Dragon70 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


Wäre verdammt cool.


MFG Dragon


----------



## Spyware (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Mal schaun, wie lange man hier mithalten kann Wird sicher noch um einiges schwierigere Aufgaben geben

Ach ja....
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Wäre ja schade drum, wenn die weiter bei euch vergammelt!


----------



## skavier (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

gewinnspiele sind toll....


----------



## slayerms (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

weil ich dringend ein neuen pc bzw ein neues gehäuse brauch meins fällt regelrecht auseinanderxD



MfG Slayerms


----------



## Phil93 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen

denn ich könnt einen Zweitrechner gut gebrauchen!


----------



## inzpekta (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## proach (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## SB94 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Der PC ist einfach genial und deshalb:

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## einrudelgurken (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sieht echt nett aus!!! Einfach genial.

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" 

Ich frag mich wie lange es gedauert hat diesen PC zu bauen...aber echt toll


----------



## bokaJ95 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

(die gewinnchance ist höher als beim lotto also könnts vll klappen )


----------



## Schmidt (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Denn wann hat man schon mal die Chance auf einen fertig gemoddeten PC?


----------



## Steppenfuha (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wil haben

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## CooperakaTigger (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (4. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Nice...

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Dan19 (4. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Breaker (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät


----------



## White Rabbit (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Species0001 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Aber nur, wenn mich der Fernmoddingknopf verschont.


----------



## Banane5 (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## AMD260 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Val_94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ULKi22 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Nosferatu05 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod nicht gewinnen!


----------



## GoldenMic (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Own3r (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## ChaoZ (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


.. weil meine HD5670 langsam den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## wu hong (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## CooperManiac (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLoRos-Casemod gewinnen!

... Weil ich black ops auf 800x600 pixeln spielen muss....und der casemod einfach richtig geil geworden ist.


----------



## mei-sta (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! Weil die Casemod einfach der Hammer ist


----------



## dj*viper (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

denn ich habe noch nie etwas gewonnen...


----------



## Sageoflatnam (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Mann....der ist ja echt g*** geworden...Gratz an die vielen Macher  Daher gilt: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!! Würde mich soooo sehr drüber freuen


----------



## Kusanar (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 

Warum? Jaaaaa.. ääääh..... weil ich Dremel geil finde 

Und sonst? Ööööhhhhmmm. Ja sonst NIX halt


----------



## Mambo (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## fA!nT (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## StefanW12345 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Weil er genau in mein Wohnzimmer passen würde!


----------



## lu89 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
...Weils einfach total schrill aussieht.


----------



## Rolk (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Es wäre mir eine Ehre die Casemod von diesen Verrückten zu gewinnen. 
Von daher:

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## kmf (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Dann mach ich auch mal mit ... 

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Drottel (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Damit ich auf  DX11 umsteigen kann.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Lacrima666 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

*Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!  **....denn ich stehe auf quietschegelb  *


----------



## hirschi-94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! - Weil ich mir ein paar interessante Modding Tricks abschauen möchte.


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

...weil wegen die Kongruenz.

...und weil "es schlecht um die drahteselesken Eigenschaften dieses Kunstwerks bestellt ist".


----------



## Lan_Party (5. August 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! ... weil ich noch einen rechner zum Arbeiten brauche dazu passt der Name des Boards zu mir.


----------



## eSpIsO (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Es sieht einfach "super geil" aus


----------



## funnymonkey (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! ...weil ich das spielen auf "minimale Details" mit weniger als 25 Fps langsam satt habe und weil der PC natürlich total stylisch ist.


----------



## Fiesta197 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Hallo Leute 
Coole Sache! Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## MG42 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
Hallo Leutchen, da ich das Spielchen im aktuellen Heft auf S.84/85 (DVD Ausgabe) gefunden habe, und mir der Casemod absolut super-hammer-impressive  gefällt, will ich auch an diesem Spielchen teilnehmen da ich die Noblorros (*nob*bi77 der*Lo*rdselbst *Ros*stauescher)Casemod gewinnen möchte.
Wär ja blöd, wenn ichs nur gelesen hätte.
Schwarz Gelb -> Mir gefällts.
011000010 hoffe mal, dass die Losnummer gewinnt.


----------



## watercooled (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Dann will ich auch mal, in Form einer Geschichte 
*
Logbuch 5.08.2011, Sternzeit 34589.97, Uss Fliegtnichtweit*

Käpten K.: Wo ist mein erster Offizier? 
Putzkraft: Ich weis es nicht.. keine Ahnung, Sir!
Käpten K.: Wo ist mein OFFIZIEEEER??? Geeeeeeraaaald!
Gerald: Hmnjmamhm...ja Käpten?
Käpten K.: Wo zum teufel waren sie?!
Gerald: Ich stand in der Besenkammer und habe mein Tägliches Knoppers verspeißt, Sir.
Käpten K.: Knoppers? Mr. gerald, ist ihnen Klar das wir bereits seit 2 Stunden auf dem Weg zur Uss NobLorRos sein sollten um ihnen eine Anfrage bezüglich des N-PC01 zu machen, he?
Gerald: Tut...Tut mir leid Käpten. 
Käpten K.: Nuun das sollte es auch, wir verlieren wertvolle Zeit! Schnappen sie sich die Mikrowelle und ran ans Steuerpult!
Gerald: Aa...Aaber Chef? Warum verwenden wir nicht einfach unseren Hochleistungs-Morseapparat dern wir erst neulich beim Planeten Quelle bestellt haben?
Käpten K.: Hmm....*knirsch* Das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Gerald, nehmen sie Kontakt mit der Uss NobLorRos auf!
Gerald: Was? Iiiiiich? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung vom Morsealphabet und bekomme doch immer Krämpfe im Zeigefinger!
Käpten K.: Oh ich vergaß. Nun denn, wir müssen wohl doch fliegen. Erhöhen sie auf Warp Stufe 7!
Gerald: Erhöhe auf Waffel Stufe 7!
Käpten K.: Gerald du lernst es nie! Es heißt WARP! Nicht Waffel!
Gerald: *schmoll* Ich gehe dann wieder in die Besenkammer 
Käpten K.: Ist auch besser so...

*20 Minuten vergehen in denen der Käpten mehrfach betonte, wie gerne er doch eine Rosa Hochzeitstorte wäre, als plötzlich...*

Radar: Piep...Piep...Piep...Piep...Piep!
Käpten K.: Wo ist mein Offizier? Der soll sich das mal Ansehen!

**Ich bin hiiiiieeeeeer!* kam es gedämpft aus der Besenkammer.*

Käpten K.: Achja, der steht ja immernoch in der Besenkammer 

*Der Käpten schlurfte gemütlich zur Besenkammer, und befreite Gerald aus dem Bann des Buches "Raumschiff für Dummies". Der erste Offizier wurde mit den Worten"Was ist das?" vor das Radar gestellt.*

Gerald: Nuun, Käpten, wie es aussieht erreichen wir in wenigen Minuten die Uss NobLorRos!
Käpten K.: Hervorragend! Auf den Schirm!
*
*krrr...pssss...pfeif...* Ein Schlafendes Crewmitglied taucht auf dem Schirm auf...*

Käpten K.: Gerald? Warum schläft der Käpten des Uss NobLorRos?
Gerald: Nun...äääh... Vielleicht ist er Müde?!
Käpten K.: Hmm.. naja das wäre ein Argument! "Hallo! Sie! Aufwachen"

**Aua! Peng....Krach...Knax..." Das schlafende Crewmitglied, das sich als Käpten herausstellte auf der anderen Seite des Fernsehers schreckt auf und fällt Rückwärts auf den Boden, 
mitten hinein in den Fressnapf mit der Aufschrift "Malkav".*
*
Ein anderes Crewmitglied der Uss NobLorRos meldet sich.*

Crewmitglied: ääh ja? Wer spricht da?
Käpten K.: Sir! Hier spricht die Uss Fliegtnichtweit! Wir haben eine wichtige Botschaft an sie!
Crewmitglied: Ja moment bitte, ich stelle unseren Käpten wieder auf!
*
*Heb...Krach...Kreisch...pfff...schieb...drück...**

Käpten K.: Klappts bei ihnen?
Crewmitglied: Ja kein Problem! Das haben wir öfters 
Gerald: Gääääähn...
Käpten K.: Jaja Gedulde dich noch ein wenig...
*
Doch dann steht endlich der Käpten des Uss NobLorRos vor dem Bildschirm!*

Käpten Nobbi: Wer ist da?
Käpten K.: Käpten, hier spricht Käpten K. von der Uss Fliegtnichtweit! Wir hätten da etwas das sie wissen sollten!
Käpten Nobbi: Nun dann sol....
Crewmitglied: Aber Käpten Nobbi... Hier! In die Kamera rein Bitte!
Käpten Nobbi: Oh verzeihung! Also: Was ist denn wichtig genug um mich bei meinem Täglichen Schönheitsschlaf zu stören?
Gerald: Manchmal wäre ich gern ein Huhn....
Käpten Nobbi: Nun, das wären wir alle Gerne 
Käpten K.: Gerald!!! Falscher Zeitpunkt!
Gerald: Tut mir Leid, wird nicht wieder vorkommen!
Käpten K.: Also nochmal. Sie haben doch vor einiger Zeit ein Ungetüm Namens N-PC01 erschaffen! 
Käpten Nobbi: UNGETÜÜÜM??? Woo? Alarm! Alle Mann auf Gefechtsstation!
Crewmitglied: Nein, nein Käpten! Sie sind verwirrt... 
Käpten Nobi: Ooh da bin ich aber beruigt!
Gerald: Meinst du es sind mehr als 100 Sterne da draußen?
Käpten K.: Aaaaargh! Gerlad! Ruhe Bitte!
Gerald: *schmoll*
Käpten K.: Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte war: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 
Käpten Nobbi: Casemod? Hmm da war doch was! Malkav! Komm her! Jaaaa brav  *kopfstreichel* Bring doch mal diesen N-PC01 hier auf die Brücke.

*5 Minuten Vergingen in denen Gerlad der Gesamten Crew und besonders Käpten Nobbi erzählte, das er lieber doch kein Huhn sein wolle.
*
Crewmitglied: Ahh, da ist er ja! Gut gemacht Malkav!
*
Und da stand er nun auf der Brücke. Der N-PC01!*

Gerald: Der sieht ja aus wie ein goldener Karton! 
Käpten Nobbi: Uui, ein Karton!
Gerald: Nur aus Metall!
Käpten Nobbi: Uii! Mädalll!! 
Käpten K.: Könntet ihr beide eure Diskussion bitte später fortführen? Danke 
Gerald: Och Mennooo... *mehrschmollalsjezuvor*
Käpten Nobbi: Und was war es nochmal was sie mir dringend sagen wollten? Mein Kopf ist heute wieder mal..... 
Käpten K.: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 
Crewmitglied: Sir, ich glaube das ist eine Anfrage auf unser Gewinnspiel!
Käpten Nobbi: Wie Bitte?
Gerald: Mir ist immernoch langweilig...
Käpten K.: Ja, wir gehen ja gleich 
Käpten Nobbi: Pfeif... Pfeif.... Pfeif...
Crewmitglied: Was ist denn nun?
Käpten Nobbi: Was ist ein "nun"?
Gerlald: Ich wünscht ich wär ein nun....
Käpten K.: Oooh verdammt, wir müssen jetzt wirklich gehen, unsere Tägliche Aerobic Stunde wartet! 
Crewmitglied: Nochmal fürs Protokoll bitte!
Käpten K.: Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 
Crewmitglied: Danke, sie sind dabei!

Danke fürs Lesen liebe NobLorRos Crew 

mfg


----------



## ChrisViral (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sieht ja mörderisch geil aus!! )

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## DiekleinegraueAtariMaus (5. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Sieht schon Klasse aus, das Teil )))

Klar, ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Wenn ich mal zurückdenke...

... hab ich damals mit einem Atari ST meine ersten Computer-Kenntnisse gesammelt.

Von der MS-DOS(se)-Welt weitestgehend belächelt hatte ich schon fast das Gefühl, mich (mal wieder) falsch entschieden zu haben. 

Meine ersten Gehversuche in der sogenannten PC-Welt mache ich mit einem Emulator (8086-Prozessor mit 1 MByte RAM), der Monitor, Tastatur und Drucker des Atari verwendete (Festplatte war damals noch nicht sehr verbreitet)!!!!

Super, Vorteile des Atari genutzt und doch noch Kenntnisse in der DOS8en-Welt sammeln können!

Als dann einer meiner Kollegen meine autoexec.bat und config.sys abschrieb, weil ich 13 KByte innerhalb der magischen 640 KByte mehr frei hatte als mein eingefleischter MS-DOS-Kollege, konnte ich dann doch endlich mal sagen, dass ich nicht (immer) (alles) falsch gemacht habe. 

Inzwischen habe ich für Bekannte, Freunde, Verwandte und Kollegen Computer kostenlos konfiguriert, zusammengestellt und installiert - wer hat schon immer die Kohle, um den Bastel-Wahn zu befriedigen??? 

Nur als Case-Modding habe ich mich noch nicht herangetraut (was man da an Geld niedermachen kann, wenn’s schief geht)!

Meine Hochachtung an die Beteiligten ...

Sieht wirklich klasse aus, das Teil! Ich würde gern die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 

Vielleicht trau ich mich dann auch mal.... 

DiekleinegraueAtariMaus


----------



## monkeyeye (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Dieser Pc würde wunderbar zu meinem Zimmer passen


----------



## Kusanar (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wann wird denn Stufe 2 ins All geschossen? Mich juckts schon überall... Ne, moment, das muss doch die Dose Juckpulver gewesen sein die ich aus versehen verschüttet habe 

Auf jeden Fall sind meine Fingerleins schon unruhig, ich will MÄÄÄÄHHHHHHEEEEERRRR


----------



## AlexKL77 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"

Nicht schlecht,Herr Specht!


----------



## Special_Flo (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

mfg Flo


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich würde gerne denn NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen.!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"
Wer denn nicht?


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Schick, einzigartig und und viel Liebe zum Detail - Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## moe (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## OneEyeShot (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Fix666 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich brauch einen neuen Rechner, also:
Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Meat Boy (6. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

*hust* 2te Stufe *hopp*, los


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Wo....?


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

na die 2te Stufe soll endlich starten 
keine Lust mehr zu warten


----------



## Fr34k (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Kusanar (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

jepp, exx, geht mir auch so  ogogog 

sind jetzt eh schon 21 seiten voll mit potentiellen bewerbern


----------



## Pikus (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


Und nur dank euren Posts ist noch ein weiterer dazugekommen


----------



## >ExX< (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich bin gespannt was noch für Aufgaben kommen 
wenn es schon so viele Bewerber sind, und wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar dazu kommen, dann müssen die Leute von noblorros entweder sehr viele Aufgaben hab, oder wenige sehr schwere


----------



## inzpekta (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt was noch für Aufgaben kommen
> wenn es schon so viele Bewerber sind, und wahrscheinlich auch noch ein paar dazu kommen, dann müssen die Leute von noblorros entweder sehr viele Aufgaben hab, oder wenige sehr schwere


 
Naja, wenn man schon ne Kamera braucht...!?!


----------



## acefire08 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Lan_Party (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man schon ne Kamera braucht...!?!


 Hmmm..."software" fotografieren.. Wer den versteht weis bescheid.


----------



## HAWX (7. August 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm..."software" fotografieren.. Wer den versteht weis bescheid.



Ich tu es


----------



## daytrader (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Viele Grüße Daytrader


----------



## prost (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

schönes Gewinnspiel ​


----------



## Lan_Party (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



HAWX schrieb:


> Ich tu es


 Wie es aussieht bist du der einzige!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Aus dem Haus mit den sieben Türen am Ufer des Erdbeernasensees schallte es:"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" weil mein Hauptpc abgeraucht ist und ich einen wunderschönen zweit PC will


----------



## DJ Lamriu (7. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen da mein PC mittlerweile extrem in die Jahre gekommen ist und ich die Chance nutzen möchte, diese ultimative Maschine zu gewinnen.


----------



## Kusanar (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

gibt's das keyboard mit dem bayrischen layout auch so zum kaufen?


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Kusanar schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's das keyboard mit dem bayrischen layout auch so zum kaufen?



Ich glaub nicht, aber google mal nach "Fensterln 98"


----------



## ich558 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## Kusanar (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



watercooled schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, aber google mal nach "Fensterln 98"


 
"Computer -- Saupreiss, elekdron'scher"



---------------

Back on Topic: Jetzt mal im Ernst, wie lange dauerts noch bis Stufe 2?


----------



## watercooled (8. August 2011)

Do wo mei Brotzeit Is 

Ich hoffe mal das es nicht allzulange Dauert!


----------



## amdfreak (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen ! und in dann noch mal in Anführungszeichen :
"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen !".


----------



## Bear86 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! und zwar ganz dringend  weil mein schrottiger Laptop schlechter ist als die HD2000 des i3


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



Kusanar schrieb:


> gibt's das keyboard mit dem bayrischen layout auch so zum kaufen?


 
Guck mal bei Cherry - Bayrisch, Schwäbisch, iirc Rheinländisch. Die haben ein paar Fremdsprachen auf Lager.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Cherry - Bayrisch, Schwäbisch, iirc Rheinländisch. Die haben ein paar Fremdsprachen auf Lager.


 Haben die auch Deutsch?
Ist ja inzwischen auch eine Fremdsprache.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Vermutlich nur noch bei den Buisnessmodellen. Das Rebranding für Gamer übernimmt ja Raptor und bei denen ist alles 1337, nichts deutsch.


----------



## omega™ (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Wünsche den anderen viel Glück.


----------



## TheWatcher2k3 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

Viel Glück zusammen (Und mir natürlich auch)


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

PCGH FTW!


----------



## trnapster (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Jetzt sollte endlich mal die nächste Stufe losgehen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

So, jetzt geht's weiter. 
Die Stufe 1 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 2 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



----- bis #40:

Poempel
theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
Schmidde
Pcuner
Léinarion
DerMarodeur
butter_milch
Bu11it
Mindfuck
IFX
NOob95
DeadlyTear
fac3l3ss
Bennz
hanfi104
MadMilo
Wa1lock
Chicago
Shinigami92
gamestoplay
Obsinnu
beren2707
demanio
Mr. Q
Akkuschrauber
puuuuur
headcracker
R.e.A.c.T.
StarKiller93
Acid
Systembuilder
angelicanus
Eversman
zebre
Naitrum

----- bis #80:

S-to-the-d
Monstermoe
Shadow Complex
A-N-D-I
Boardi05
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Jason197666
virtuality
Hauptsergant
okeo2002
Kampfgurke
SaKuL
trnapster
mari0
Kampftablette
Schnibbel
Cionara
jamie
schlumpf666
Fire8ird
Re4dt
Puet
SpeedyV6
Opark
p4r4
skyw8lk3r
Exinferis
MarcFr1995
Ready
Medina
type_o
wirelessy
spinal227
maxus08
Grunert
ph1driver
Arazis
T0M@0

----- bis #120:

l3ft
Dunzen
Klemens102
FrappTheHell
ImBanane
Blubber
Rizoma
max00
cosmicspy3
Schelmiii
Roofmaster
Dark-Blood
mmarkus
Schaf
oldsql.Triso
Mastercook
domtom33
MrTechNerd
JBX
rebel85
L.B.
LThomas1998
Miyu
Exciter
Shi
TK-XXL
PapaPwnage
JoxX
Apfelkuchen
RR04
TheRedHawk
oglogo
LordYoichi
Black_PC
iceman650
Sxiet

----- bis #160:

K-on-road
aggro23
SnakeZwei
Darkdriver
joel3214
Vake1986
Clastron
OddEyes
LinKinParKeR
~Tj@rden~
Mikrovilli
>ExX<
evosociety
~3χT@~
Java_Jim
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
dr.INSPECTOR
_chris_
brause_
King Horst
Gothic1806
hardwarespider
Dragon70
Spyware
skavier
slayerms
inzpekta
proach
SB94
einrudelgurken
bokaJ95
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
CooperakaTigger
G-l-l4X0r7
Dan19

----- bis #200:

Breaker
White Rabbit
Species0001
Banane5
AMD260
Val_94
Colonel Faulkner
Ph@ntazma
GoldenMic
Own3r
ChaoZ
wu hong
CooperManiac
mei-sta
dj*viper
Sageoflatnam
Kusanar
Mambo
fA!nT
StefanW12345
lu89
Rolk
kmf
Drottel
cann0nf0dder
Lacrima666
hirschi-94
Mr.Knister
Lan_Party
eSpIsO
funnymonkey
Fiesta197
MG42
watercooled
ChrisViral
monkeyeye
AlexKL77

---- bis #239:

Special_Flo
Hansvonwurst
Hardwarefreak81
moe
OneEyeShot
Fix666
Meat Boy
Fr34k
Davin's Theorie
acefire08
daytrader
prost
3mbryoyo
Sperrfeuer
ich558
Bear86
omega™
TheWatcher2k3
Freakyyy2011



In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 2, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.

*Edit:* Hier steht, was es in der zweiten Runde zu tun gibt: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...des-Gewinnspiels-laeuft-JETZT/PCGH-Heft/News/


----------



## Pikus (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Das Dreamteam für Gaming-Sessions und Hardcore-LANs 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so hier ist Beitrag 2


----------



## Mindfuck (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hier bin dabei...


----------



## inzpekta (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Dann bin ich hier wohl richtig 
Meine Eingabefavoriten:


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

OK, dann zeig ich mal meine Maus!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meins, Davin und ich haben dieselbe Tasta 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (8. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Kann mich da auch mit einer X4 einreihen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zebre (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier dann mein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

huhu! tastatur ist derzeit nur eine leihgabe, die maus allerdings ist mein liebling!  
beste grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vake1986 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bin dabei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier meine Bild mit Maus und Name 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Ist eigentlich die Groß- Kleinschreibung wichtig? Nicht das es an so was banalen scheitert


----------



## Naitrum (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und weiter gehts. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JBX (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

IBM Model M... die einzig wahre Gamertastatur


----------



## Rizoma (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier ist meins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und das hier ist meine CM Storm Sentinel mit meiner Tastatur im Hintergrund
Ich hoffe ich hab das mit dem Bild einbinden richtig gemacht


----------



## Grunert (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cherry Stream-XT und Logitech Performance MX


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer Mamba...


----------



## mari0 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sry für die schlechte Qualität, hab nur mein Handy.


----------



## fA!nT (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handycam ftw


----------



## Re4dt (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Microsoft Sidewinder X4 + Logitech G9X


----------



## Schelmiii (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

G11 und G9, sehr gute Kombo wie ich finde 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

das is meins... kleinweich kiebohrt + razor copperhead und exactmat

alt aber gut 

sorry für die krakelige schrfit, aber nach einer halbdurchzechten nacht und 2 sixpacks sind mein fotoskills im eimer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: ain "hoooooooo" an alle die heut durchmachen


----------



## NOob95 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razer BlackWidow Ultimate & R.A.T 7  Klasse Maus und Tastatur !


----------



## Jason197666 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Roccat Kone + X6


----------



## Chicago (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Tastatur ist zwar net schön, aber funktional! und die Maus nur ersatzt, da meine Daimondback grad die Funktion eingestellt hat!


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hoffe die zwei alten teile passen auch  bin grad nicht zuhause


----------



## einrudelgurken (9. August 2011)

So hier meine ca. 1Woche alte Logitech Illuminated: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem meine gute alte Cherry nach 4 Jahren ihren Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Patrick30 (9. August 2011)

So ich hoffe die Tastatur von meinem Arbeitsplatz reicht aus ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Paddy


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



G5


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

einmal Microsoft Bacis Keyboard 1.0A und meine MS Laser Mouse 6000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damit schlag ich mich immer auf der arbeit rum, immerhin konnte ich den einkauf überzeugt das das team in dem ich bin laser mäuse wegen der höheren präzision braucht, der rest der firma nutz immer noch die ganz alten mit optischem sensor, die armen :ully:


----------



## beren2707 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine treue Logitech Elite, die seit nunmehr über 8 Jahren im Einsatz ist und die dank des Lesertests erhaltene XL-755BK.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mal meine einfache Typhoon Tastatur und meine 5 Jahre junge MX518 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, Das ist meine Logitech K350 (Tastatur) und M505 (Maus)


----------



## Miyu (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mac meets Logitech


----------



## Arazis (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tastatur: Logitech G15
Maus: Logitech G9x


----------



## oGuzee (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

..einfach aus jux.


----------



## Hauptsergant (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Blank-Keyboard ist gerade 2 Monate alt, aber Logitech-Maus ist schon fast 5


----------



## doone (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

kann man sicherlich für irgendwas gebrauchen


----------



## joel3214 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Razer Tarantula und Roccet Kone


----------



## XmuhX (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Own3r (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Logitech G500 auf dem Steelseries 9HD. Als Tastatur nutze ich die Logitech G15 refresh. (nicht auf dem Bild)


----------



## watercooled (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



XmuhX schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


 
Du bist aber zusammen mit ein paar anderen etwas zu spät dran


----------



## XmuhX (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



watercooled schrieb:


> Du bist aber zusammen mit ein paar anderen etwas zu spät dran


 Mist, auch grad gemerkt!


----------



## Fire8ird (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mal meine Kombi:

Maus: Revoltec Fightmouse Elite

Mauspad: Roccat Alumic

Tastatur: Razer Arctosa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Cherry High Precision Laser 2,4GHz 
Speedlink Taststatur ohne Namen  (funktioniert aber einwandfrei und sieht schick aus)


----------



## SnakeZwei (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na dann brennen wir mal die Stufe 2 ab 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerms (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse
als Tastatur nutze ich speedlink namenlosxD

LG slayerms


----------



## schlumpf666 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bin anscheindend nicht der einzige der ohne skrupel von seinem arbeitsplatz die hardware postet...


----------



## demanio (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na dann auf zu Stufe 2.

Tastatur: Logitech MX 5500 (grooßer Mist, funktioniert nur dann wenn sie will)

Maus: Logitech MX Revolution


----------



## Exinferis (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tastatur: Saitek Cyborg
(noch immer)
Maus: Roccat Kone(+)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FrappTheHell (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also das ist meine Arbeitsplatz...
Logitech G110 + G700
Wer sich nicht auskennt, die G110 ist die tastatur und die G700 ist die Maus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

g19 mx518 für mich immer noch die beste maus


----------



## Acid (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tastatur: Luxeed Deta 100
Maus: Cooler Master CM Storm Spawn / Saitek R.A.T. 9


----------



## Banane5 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

die gute mx518


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mambo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-on-road (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CooperManiac (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 2:


----------



## AlexKL77 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

MS Sidewinder X6 und die Logitech G500,die gerade erst meine MS Sidewinder abgelöst hat.


----------



## wirelessy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

RIP Diamondback 3G, welcome Lachesis :'(



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast12307 (9. August 2011)

Mein Equipment Logitech G500 und Logitech G15, kann ich aber immoment nich benutzen, da mein PC kaputt ist und ich kein Geld für einen neuen PC habe und mit meinem blöden alten iPod touch ins Internet muss  achja, das Bild ist älter (hatte ich auf meinem iPod), daher ist da kein Zettel drauf und nen neues Bild kann ich nicht hochladen (PC ist ja kaputt, daher würde ich mich extrem freuen, wenn ich diesen coolen Casemod gewinnen würde)


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So meine Schätzchen 
Logitech G15 & G9, Sleeve ist aber kaputt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mein Beitrag zur zweiten Runde des Gewinnspiels, meine Lachesis und meine Logitech Tastatur.


----------



## funnymonkey (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier meine Maus: Olidata Standart Maus (war bei meinem Pc dabei)


----------



## Fr34k (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Logitech G500 und Fr34k


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier ist eine Legende, meine "MS Habu":


----------



## gamestoplay (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hier ist meine b-waren g19 und b-waren imperator


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mal mein Beitrag zum Gewinnspiel..


----------



## Mr.Maison (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Guck! ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Mr. Q (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Tippwerkzeug
Ne 10€ Tastatur von Generalkeys


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmarkus (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine zwar etwas ältere Maus von Microsoft, aber sie funktioniert noch!!


----------



## Dunzen (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das ist meine Logitech G11 und meine Microsoft X8 Mouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordYoichi (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

hm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gramallama (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier meine Sidewinder X6 und meine Sidewinder Mouse


----------



## exzellenzZ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



exzellenzZ schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


 Du bist leider zu spät, die zweite Stufe ist schon dran!


----------



## Schaf (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine G15 zusammen mit der alten MX510


----------



## Rolk (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Sharkoon Fireglider:


----------



## StefanW12345 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Logitech g15 Blaue led Umbau  + Logitech mx400 an der PS3!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[url=http://www.sysprofile.de/id152215]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/URL]


----------



## Schmidde (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, da hätten wir´s 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zugabe zum Acer Aspire Revo...


----------



## ImBanane (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Yeah endlich meine Kamera gefunden


----------



## T0M@0 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Bild...


----------



## type_o (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine, schon in die Jahre gekommenen Eingabegeräte: G9 und G15. 
Funzen noch, aber brauch bald was neues!  

MfG type_o


----------



## mei-sta (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, hier mein Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steppenfuha (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier dann noch mein Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jetzt kommt meins. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spinal227 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Für Stufe 2:


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Freakyyy Bild ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trnapster (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na endlich Stufe 2. Ich hoffe Stufe 3 lässt nicht so lange auf sich warten... reduziert die Konkurrenz


----------



## prost (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

yeah Stufe 2.. hier meine Kone[+]:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acefire08 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*
Mein Acer "Bügelbrett" und meine G500


----------



## 3mbryoyo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

sehr dreckige hama 6€ tasta und die G3 die ich erst abschaffen wollte wenn sie kaputt geht, was wohl nie passieren wird


----------



## theoturtle (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein gutes altes Logitech Internetkeyboard und meine Roccat Kone, welche  sich auf meinem Steelpad in der S&S-Edition rackelt gepaart mit  meiner schlechten Handykamera 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ph1driver (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bitteschön


----------



## Meat Boy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das war knapp... gerade noch rechtzeitig mein Speicherkartenlesegerät gefunden.


----------



## Spyware (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Huhu bei Stufe 2 dabei...wird das ein Spaß


----------



## Eversman (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cionara (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nicht lang schnacken ! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarcFr1995 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Marc


----------



## hirschi-94 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Im Anhang


----------



## trollkiller (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftablette (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windows0.1 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brause_ (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Anbei meine SideWinder


----------



## Ready (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Bild 
Auch Mit Sidewinder haha


----------



## SpeedyV6 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

da meine jetztige defekt ist, muss diese solange herhalten ^^


----------



## Bear86 (9. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tastatur und Maus sind das Beste am Lappi


----------



## Kusanar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*Windows0.1 *sollte mal die Teilnehmerliste checken, da steht er nämlich NICHT drauf. Das Foto war wohl umsonst geuppt 

*exzellenzZ* übrigens auch nicht...


Ich hoffe mal dass das von den Mods schon überprüft wird? Sonst spar ich mir die Zwischenstufen und mach nur noch bei der letzten mit


----------



## Schienenbruch (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bring' mich nicht auf Ideen...

Aber ich darf eh' nicht mitmachen - schade eigentlich, denn meine (neue) Kiste verweigert mir immer noch die Zusammenarbeit!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## lu89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Made in Germany...


----------



## Bear86 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Warum ist eignetlich beim Zubehörpaket ein USB-Luftbefeuchter mit Aromatherapie dabei ?


----------



## Kusanar (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Bear86 schrieb:


> Warum ist eignetlich beim Zubehörpaket ein USB-Luftbefeuchter mit Aromatherapie dabei ?


 
wenn du alle 99 stufen des gewinnspiels hinter dir hast, weißt du warum


----------



## Special_Flo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Einmal Logitech G110 nach ca. 4 monaten xD

mfg Flo


----------



## moe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 2 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 3 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
Schmidde
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Wa1lock
Chicago
gamestoplay
beren2707
demanio
Mr. Q
Akkuschrauber
Acid
Eversman
zebre
Naitrum
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Jason197666
Hauptsergant
trnapster
mari0
Kampftablette
Cionara
schlumpf666
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
skyw8lk3r
Exinferis
MarcFr1995
Ready
type_o
wirelessy
spinal227
maxus08
Grunert
ph1driver
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
FrappTheHell
ImBanane
Rizoma
Schelmiii
mmarkus
Schaf
oldsql.Triso
JBX
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
K-on-road
SnakeZwei
joel3214
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
einrudelgurken
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
fA!nT
StefanW12345
lu89
Rolk
cann0nf0dder
hirschi-94
Mr.Knister
Lan_Party
funnymonkey
AlexKL77
Special_Flo
Hansvonwurst
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
Fr34k
Davin's Theorie
acefire08
prost
3mbryoyo
Bear86
Freakyyy2011



In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 3, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wie viele Leute sind das denn jetzt noch und wie viele wurden denn schon rausgesiebt?


----------



## jamie (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Zweite Stufe schon geschlossen?  Ich gucke ca. alle 1, 5 Std. nach ob eine neue Stufe aktiv ist und hab jetzt grade erst bemerkt, dass die 2. aktiv ist !?!

Weiß, dass es nichts mehr bringt, aber trotzdem:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Logitech G15 und Roccat Kova


----------



## gramallama (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein G35, ein Apfel, der sich jetzt in meinem Mund befindet und ein neuer Zettel


----------



## MarcFr1995 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Marc


----------



## gamestoplay (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

nham nham ... mal was gesundes aufm schreibtisch


----------



## Banane5 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....mhh lecker apfel


----------



## Mr. Mo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



gamestoplay schrieb:


> nham nham ... mal was gesundes aufm schreibtisch


 
Du hättest ruhig noch 'ne höhere Auflösung nehmen können ..


----------



## CooperManiac (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 3:


----------



## Re4dt (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zur Stufe 3.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1111 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Frisch ausm Nachbargarten "geborgt" 
Btw. Es sind Lautsprecher --> Zwar in nem Stuhl eingebaut aber das zählt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beweis:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StefanW12345 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine guten alten pc boxen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chicago (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Direkt mal abgebissen, eigene Ernte iss halt am leckersten!


----------



## ATB (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, Apfel, Koss Porta Pro, Logitech Z623 Lautsprecher. Hoffe, das stimmt so.


----------



## Mr.Knister (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, sie ist noch essbar...


----------



## moe (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K-on-road (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Speedlinkbox + Creative-Headset + grüner Apfel, ebenfalls im Mund verschwunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trnapster (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Es sind noch 104 Teilnehmer. Hab grad nachgezählt.

Ich muss noch schnell einkaufen gehen dann kommt mein Bild auch


----------



## The_Checker (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, sie ist noch essbar...


 
Wie geil ist das den ne Leoparden Banane du Cheater.


----------



## type_o (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Creativ T3130 Lautsprecher und etwas, was ich viel zu wenig esse!  

MfG type_o


----------



## Hauptsergant (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Easy... Habe gerade mit  meinem  Mittagsapfel angefangen


----------



## Special_Flo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so Mal mein Bild Pioneer CS-575 mit überreifer Apfel xd

mfg Flo


----------



## Mr.Maison (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Banane + Jonagored von mir...


----------



## Grunert (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Zweite Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hmmm ich vermute, dass mindestens 10 Leute bis zum bitteren Ende mitmachen und wenn es bis 2012 dauert 

Mein Beitrag zur gesunden Ernährung von Computerspielern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vake1986 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das Headset hat schon viel mitgemacht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wirelessy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Leute ohne Obst haben jetzt verloren  Zum Glück ist ja n Wochentag^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Beitrag zur 3. Stufe.


----------



## zebre (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Lustige Aufgabe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War mir nicht sicher ob der Verstärker zählt, deshalb auch der Kopfhörer. Viel Glück den anderen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Spyware (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Verdammt...immer 100 Äpfel und Bananen da und genau jetzt nichts davon...muss ich dann später mal die Umgebung nach Apfelbäumen abgraben...hab da schon einen im Auge
Und das ist erst die 3. Aufgabe...manman das kann ja noch was werden..irgendwann wird der Wert des Nötigen (zu Besorgenden) den des Gewinnes übersteigen, bis dahin will ich aber dabei sein


----------



## Mr. Q (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Planatronics 777 + Apfel + Zettel : )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie verlangt: Ein LS des Sony SRS-DB500, ein uraltes billiges EasyLine HS zum Skypen sowie reichlich Obst.


----------



## demanio (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Coole Idee.


----------



## NOob95 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech X-530 mit einem frischen Apfel und einer frischen Birne aus meinem Garten 
(Ich lasse mir beide gerade schmecken  )


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tadaa:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und die Stufe 3 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JBX (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plantronics Headset mit Banane von vor 1 Woche... Die Banane wurde aber soeben verpeist


----------



## Bennz (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier ist Beitrag 3

Vermona 9063 Freilandbeschalungsapfelzettel


----------



## mmarkus (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Eine frisch gepflückte Birne von unserem Birnenbaum und unser Skype Headset!!


----------



## >ExX< (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Bild:
Apfel mit Echtheitgarantie 
plastik würde garantiert nicht so gut schmecken 
Er stammt von der Gattung Braeburn


----------



## Cionara (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Birnenteufel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunzen (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Soundequipment:

Meine Logitech z623(ohne Subwoofer zu sehen).....:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, mein Beitrag zur 3. Stufe.
Zu sehen, meine Zockerkombo.
Ein Sennheiser PC151 für das Micro und die AKG K518LE für einen fetten Sound


----------



## Lan_Party (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

AKG K530 und ein Grüner Apfel.  Beides ein Traum. Ist aber Geschmackssache. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Obstbeschallung...
Ich müsste echt mal Staub wischen.


----------



## einrudelgurken (10. August 2011)

Hi, wollte erst meine großen Standlautsprecher nehmen, aber dann sieht man das Schild nicht mehr. Hab deshalb meine kleinen vom PC genommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig gute Ideen habt ihr


----------



## Mindfuck (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hier mein beitrag...


----------



## AlexKL77 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Für die nächste Runde muß ich mir dann nen Joystick und ein Pfund Gehacktes kaufen oder was?


----------



## Schmidde (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

...ist zwar nicht der schönste Apfel, aber er kommt vom eigenen Apfelbaum 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerms (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Speedlink Gravity NX2.1, mein telefon und meine externe 1TB Festplatte mit ein The Witcher 2 Sticker xD

LG slayerms


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

was für ein glück wollte grad den apfel essen, aber dann doch noch vorher auf die news geklickt 

hoffe mein handyheadset reicht aus, mehr hab ich nicht dabei.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Logitech FreePulse und Apfel 1.0


----------



## FrappTheHell (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wo fang ich an. Am Besten beim Apfel, den ich gerade noch so vor dem Messer meiner Mutter retten konnte 
dann gibts da noch das Tactic alpha von Creative, ein iPhone 3Gs von apple  mit entprechenden Headset und zur guter letzt ein Zettel mit meinem Accountnamen


----------



## Mambo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miyu (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Appel meets Logitech 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fantastische Aufgabe - so erhöht man ganz einfach den Vitaminspiegel der Forenuser --> Denn wie ich lese haben viele das fotografierte Obst später auch verspeist.  Wenns mal da ist... Herrlich!


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hoffe die Möhre als Nase ist kein K.O. Kriterium   immerhin sind ja 2 Äpfel drauf, und ein Verbot gegen Extras wurde ja nicht ausgesprochen  (hatte keine Bananen mehr) =/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trnapster (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mhh Apfel


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Obst + PC = ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadlyTear (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Soooo.. Runde 3.
Bin ja mal gespannt, was da noch so verrücktes auf uns zukommt...


----------



## oglogo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

nur gut das ich ein Apfelbaum hab


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Einmal Apfel, einmal Boxen, einmal Zettel. Es ist serviert...


----------



## hirschi-94 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das ist BIO Gaming


----------



## funnymonkey (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mein Beitrag: Quadral Rubin + Apfel + Zettel


----------



## schlumpf666 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hab einfach mal alles aufs bild gepackt was mir so in die hände gekommen ist... banane muss ich aber gleich wieder hochbringen, die wollt grad jemand essen.


----------



## Own3r (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Dann fördere ich auch mal das gesunde Gaming!


----------



## theoturtle (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Apfel und der Lautsprecher


----------



## Acid (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Apfel auf Canton


----------



## ImBanane (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Leider war keine (Im)Banane da.... deswegen mit Apfel


----------



## Arazis (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Logitech Z-2300 mit ner lecker Banane


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal hd650, eine banane und zettel mit username


----------



## Exinferis (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na hier mal mein Roccat Kave, von dem Obst sucht euch eins aus.  Links Apfel, Sorte Braeburn, rechts Liebesapfel vom Hamburger Dom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyware (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sooo, nun habe ich auch endlich einen Apfel...und solang man den Bass nicht zu hoch dreht, macht er sich ganz gut da oben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steppenfuha (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Gespannt was als nächstes kommt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bear86 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Da lässt man mal 5 Minuten das Arbeitsmaterial aus den Augen und schon verknuspert die Freundin den Gewinn


----------



## Naitrum (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein einzigartiges MMX 300. Und eine echte essbare Birne. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Roccat Kave und ein echter Apfel der jetzt nicht mehr existiert


----------



## SpeedyV6 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

musste heut noch extra einkaufen gehen, um hier weiter mit machen zu können


----------



## trollkiller (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Frisch geerntet um 22:22 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Die Birne ist noch nicht wirklich reif


----------



## Patrick30 (10. August 2011)

So ich hoffe meine Schnitzerei gefällt euch  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mei-sta (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hab mal alles drauf gepackt was zur Verfügung stand, sicher ist sicher! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaf (10. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wiedermal logitech, die qualität lässt aber zu wünschen übrig


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

da muß ich doch mit 2 Birnen UND noch 2 Pfirsichen gegenhalten. Nicht gefordert aber die Pfirsiche hatten sich zickig bei dem Gedanken, nicht auf dem Foto zu sein...(geteiltes Leid ist doppeltes Glück).

EDIT: 





> edit: Die Birne ist noch nicht wirklich reif


Gut daß meine vom Catering übrig waren. Die schmecken sogar, zumindest Nr. 1. [Real McKenzies waren eine schöne Dreigabe zu dem Gemüse, äh Obst....]


----------



## Meat Boy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich mache natürlich auch wieder mit.


----------



## Rizoma (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Beitrag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mal mein Headset,einfach,Billig aber mir total Banane 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lu89 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Yamaha und Banane.


----------



## Opark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hundealt und Apfel... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordYoichi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire8ird (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nochmal mein Schreibtisch, nur in anderer Formation:


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Banana rocks....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was kommt wohl als nächstes?


----------



## Kusanar (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Als nächstes unser aller Lieblingsobst .... natürlich Banane 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesmal mit einer Denon Box


----------



## 3mbryoyo (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so schnell noch  mit der guten handy cam meinen senf dazugeben...


----------



## prost (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Voilà




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Musste erst noch schnell einkaufen, aber besser spät wie nie 

Hier ist mein Headset von Heitech, Kopfhörer von Samsung und natürlich ein Apfel und eine Banane:


----------



## brause_ (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Medusa und Banane


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 3 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 4 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
Schmidde
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Wa1lock
Chicago
gamestoplay
beren2707
demanio
Mr. Q
Acid
zebre
Naitrum
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
trnapster
Cionara
schlumpf666
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
MarcFr1995
type_o
wirelessy
maxus08
Grunert
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
FrappTheHell
ImBanane
Rizoma
Schelmiii
mmarkus
Schaf
JBX
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
K-on-road
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
einrudelgurken
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
StefanW12345
lu89
Rolk
cann0nf0dder
hirschi-94
Mr.Knister
Lan_Party
funnymonkey
AlexKL77
Special_Flo
Hansvonwurst
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
prost
3mbryoyo
Bear86
Freakyyy2011



In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 4, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.

*Edit:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...des-Gewinnspiels-laeuft-JETZT/PCGH-Heft/News/


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Reihen lichten sich langsam weiter. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe, sind noch 86 Leute im Rennen.

PS: was ist ein Postpanotikum eigentlich?


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Dritte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die "Ära nach der Allsichtbarkeit"...


----------



## trollkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Zählt nur ein asphaltierter Gehweg oder auch ein gepflasterter?


----------



## lu89 (11. August 2011)

trollkiller schrieb:
			
		

> Zählt nur ein asphaltierter Gehweg oder auch ein gepflasterter?



Würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wir haben hier nur gepflasterte.


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

asphaltierter _Geh_weg ist schwer - Fahrradweg schon einfacher, Feldweg noch mehr.
Aber ob ein Feldweg langt?
Ich würde auf dem Friedhof oder im Park/Wald suchen.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kampftablette (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

NEIIIIIIN ez hab ich doch tatsächlich um 10 min die 4. Stufe verpasst. Und das alles nur, weil ich gestern Abend nach der Arbeit sofort ins *B*ett bin ohne auf pcgh zu gehen, weil ich heftige Kopfschmerzen hatte... -.- nunja kann man nix machen. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil dem Gewinner schonmal


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ach du *******....bei den wetter hier nunja was mahct man nicht alles....wenigstens könnt ihr dann verstehn warum ich ein neues gehäuse brauch xD glaubt mir schlimmer gehts nicht mehr


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Gepflasterte Gehwege sind auch in Ordnung - ich editiere das gleich. Am wichtigsten ist mir, dass sich niemand in Gefahr begibt (also keine befahrene Straße).


----------



## 3mbryoyo (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ist gepflasterter Gehweg okay oder muss ich auf die *asphaltierte *Straße?


----------



## Banane5 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich habe den weg zum glück im park 200m weit weg gehabt. dafür schauen die leute ganz schön dumm 
edit:  hätte ich mal 10 minuten gewartet, dann hätte ich auch den gepflasterten nehmen können, der vorm haus ist


----------



## Arazis (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ja , doofe Sache es regenet in einer tour bei mir =(. Hab nen Karport mit Pflastersteinen ist das auch oky ?


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

verdammt, vl schaff ich es noch rechzeitig zuhause zu sein morgen, hab hier blos ein laptop das ich auf einen weg stellen kann und komm erst morgen heim.


----------



## Bear86 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Glück gehabt. Die Nachbarn haben noch 15 Meter asphaltierten Gehweg  und es regnet nicht 
dafür bin ich jetzt offiziell für verrückt erklärt


----------



## trollkiller (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Pentium 133, wer kann drunter? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Zum Glück noch ein (Mini-)Midi-Tower im Keller gehabt...bei meinem vollbepackten Lian-Li hätte ich mehr zu schleppen gehabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dingdingding - auf in Runde 5!


----------



## FrappTheHell (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier das Foto von meinem ehemaligen Gehäuse auf einem Asphaltiertem Gehweg. Und um zu diesen Asphaltierten Gehweg habe ich mein gehäuse geschultert und ca 800m weit geschleppt. Als ich dann nach elendigen 15 minunten, und reichlich verspottenden blicken, zurückkahm musste ich lesen, dass auch ein gepflasterter weg geht. Ich hätte mir also 1590m schleppen sparen können, da nur 5m von meinem haus ein solcher gehweg ist. 
ich hoffe allein deswegen bekomme ich diesen PC, oder zumindestens einen trostpreis...^^


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Gepflasterte Gehwege sind auch in Ordnung - ich editiere das gleich. Am wichtigsten ist mir, dass sich niemand in Gefahr begibt (also keine befahrene Straße).


 
hättest das nicht früher schrieben könn mein "pc" wurde eben fast umgefahren die autofahrer hier nehmen ja keine rücksicht aber das gesicht von den typen war genial


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Arazis schrieb:


> Ja , doofe Sache es regenet in einer tour bei mir =(. Hab nen Karport mit Pflastersteinen ist das auch oky ?


 Ich sage mal "Ja", da ich abhängig von der Kameraperspektive wohl sowieso nicht erkennen könnte, ob es ein Carport ist oder nicht.  Da die Stufe 4 aber ebenfalls wieder mindestens 24 Stunden lang aktiv ist, sollte theoretisch fast jeder eine Regenpause erwischen können.

Eins ist klar: Je blöder die Aufgaben, desto schwieriger wird es, im Rennen zu bleiben.


----------



## Arazis (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Danke , mach mich mal ans Werk


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

nu lohnt sich des das ich den igel thin client noch im keller stehen habe


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein 1A gehäuse und zur info es is nicht gefaket oder so das gehäuse steht so jetzt in meinen zimmer da die front klappen irwann bei ner feier mal hinüber gegang ist und die seite offen sein muss da das ding 0 airflow hat


LG slayerms


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das ist mal ne nette Aktion 

Wobei ich sagen muss, die Leute haben verdammt blöd geschaut, als ich neben der Bahnhaltestelle die Bilder gemacht habe 

Gibt auch noch ein lustiges inkl. Bahn, aber da sieht man nicht wirklich, das es ein Gehweg ist. leider 

EDIT: seh grad, dass das Bild nicht gedreht wurde.... Darf man nochmals hoch laden oder fällt man damit raus?


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

muss es ein gehweg sein oder ist straße ok?


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich sage mal "Ja", da ich abhängig von der Kameraperspektive wohl sowieso nicht erkennen könnte, ob es ein Carport ist oder nicht.  Da die Stufe 4 aber ebenfalls wieder mindestens 24 Stunden lang aktiv ist, sollte theoretisch fast jeder eine Regenpause erwischen können.
> 
> Eins ist klar: Je blöder die Aufgaben, desto schwieriger wird es, im Rennen zu bleiben.


 
Stephan, genau das habe ich auch schon befürchtet. Ich hoffe wir müssen nicht irgendwann im Tütü mit unserem PC ein Bild machen  Dann bin ich nämlich auch raus  vielleicht....


----------



## Re4dt (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Nachbar typisch: "Was machst denn du da? " 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S Keine Sorge auf dieser Straße fahren vll alle 2 Stunden mal ein Auto vorbei 
Ohh hab erst jetzt gelesen Keine befahreren Straßen  Stephan muss ich nochmal ein Bild machen?


----------



## slayerms (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar typisch: "Was machst denn du da? "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
xD meinte meiner auch aber der kennt sowas schon..der is sehr tolerant was lautstärke von musik angeht etc.


----------



## mei-sta (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das alte Gehäuse meines Mitbewohners vor der Chilla Villa in der schönen Freiburger Altstadt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So finish


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und auch von mir gibt es was!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei ich mich fast schäme, wenn ich sehe, wie künstlerisch manche andere waren, z.B. mei-sta!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT: seh grad, dass das Bild nicht gedreht wurde.... Darf man nochmals hoch laden oder fällt man damit raus?


Wenn du ein gedrehtes Bild hochladen willst, dann entferne bitte das andere. Die Ein-Bild-Vorgabe gibt es, damit kein User zehn Bilder hochlädt ("Wird schon das Richtige dabei sein") oder ich gezwungen bin, mich zu entscheiden, was zählt.





slayerms schrieb:


> muss es ein gehweg sein oder ist straße ok?





Re4dt schrieb:


> Ohh hab erst jetzt gelesen Keine befahreren Straßen  Stephan muss ich nochmal ein Bild machen?


 Das passt so, ihr müsst nicht noch einmal raus. Aufgrund der Gefährdung bitte ich allerdings jeden Teilnehmer, der noch raus muss, nicht die Straße zu benutzen, zumal jetzt gepflasterte Wege ausdrücklich auch erlaubt sind.


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so Beitrag 4

meiner kleinen schwester ihr Rechner xD


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ok Stephan, dann mach ich das mal.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Re4dt (11. August 2011)

Danke das ich nicht nochmal raus muss  und danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Mindfuck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 4 ich komme...


----------



## Hauptsergant (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das ist mein PC. Wer nicht glaubt - hier (im Profile) habe ich mehr Bilder 
P. S. Gerüchten zufolge wird Stufe 5 - Fallschirmsprung mit PC und Apfel


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 4 mit diesem Case


----------



## NOob95 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh, nicht unanstrengend zwei Computergehäuse auf die Straße zu schleppen...

Das linke war mein erster Computer  Ich hoffe mit dem Bild ist alles in Ordnung  Hab noch die Verpackung von dem neueren Gehäuse dazugestellt. Etwas Abwechslung muss ja sein !


----------



## Grunert (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Solangsam werden die Aufgaben anspruchsvoll 

p.s. da es den Anhang nicht mit Vorschaubild anzeigt, nochmal ein neuer post 
(ok mit firefox wäre es gegangen...)


----------



## funnymonkey (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Fertigcomputer 

Stufe 5 - ich komme....


----------



## Exinferis (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na da bitte. Bin ich der einzige der es echt hingelegt hat?


----------



## SnakeZwei (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Gut das der Gehweg direkt vorm Haus liegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

schonmal im Hotel gefragt ob du kurz einen rechner borgen könntest weil du müsstest da mal kurz ... 

jaja die schauen schön blöd, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Grunert (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> schonmal im Hotel gefragt ob du kurz einen rechner borgen könntest weil du müsstest da mal kurz ...
> 
> jaja die schauen schön blöd, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


 
Nicht wirklich??? 

Ich nominiere dich als Held des Tages 
(Aufgabe erfüllt: "Klaue einen unhandlichen Computer aus einem Hotel")

P.s. so wahnsinnig wie hier viele sind, wird der Wettbewerb wahrscheinlich 3Jahre dauern ^^


----------



## ATB (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 4: Thermaltake Soprano. Mein erstes Case. Jetzt im Ruhestand. Hoffe mal es ist nicht schlimm, das die Tür fehlt. Die befindet sich in auch in meinem Besitz. (Beweis auf Anfrage )


----------



## T0M@0 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Grunert schrieb:


> Solangsam wird es anstrengend ^^
> Einige Schweißtropfen später (Pc vor die Tür schleppen und beim nach dem Anschließen wollte er nicht mehr hochfahren  (habe schon befürchtet, dass mir der Ninja3 bei der Aktion rausgerissen ist...))
> 
> Nun ist wieder alles ok und Stufe 4 ist geschafft *puh*
> ...



Sieht irgendwie so aus als ob du den Rechner nicht schleppen musstest XD

Edit: Hier mein Bild...


----------



## Schelmiii (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, Stufe 4 erledigt


----------



## 3mbryoyo (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so, ich hoffe der bodenbelag entspricht den vorstellungen sonst muss ich meinen "sofa-beistelltisch" nochmal auf die andere seite des hauses tragen


----------



## StefanW12345 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein alter Intel Pentium MMX 200Mhz!
Wollte den mist gerade überfahren! GG




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Puh, paar hundert Meter gelaufen und es fängt an zu schütten...zum Glück hat es nur ein bissl geregnet so das nichts passiert ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: Ebent das Bild gedreht.


----------



## ImBanane (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Puh! Schnell ne alte Kiste aus dem Keller geholt und auf die Straße rausgerannt


----------



## Grunert (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nachdem es mir gerade den Anhang ohne Vorschaubild angezeigt hat, nun nochmal ganz neu...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ja das Bild ist echt 
Das Licht bei uns zwischen den Häuserreihen kommt von oben und ist gerade etwas "matschig" (wolkig), deswegen ist nur ein kleiner Schatten direkt unter dem Gehäuse zu sehen.
Außerdem habe ich nur die Minikamera meiner Eltern genommen, die mit ihren unglaublich tollen Farben und Lichtwiedergabe den Rest beiträgt (letzten Bilder mit Blitz, da sahen die besser aus).

Da meine Eltern ab morgen im Urlaub sind, werden die nächsten Bilder mit meiner EOS 550D gemacht 
Und wehe dann zweifelt noch einer dran.
Wenn ein Admin Zweifel hat, und es nicht anerkennt bitte eine PM, dann schleppe ich den nochmal raus und mache diesmal ein Bild mit meiner DSLR 
(mit 18Mpx)


----------



## Mr.Knister (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



trollkiller schrieb:


> Pentium 133, wer kann drunter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich! 286er



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, es gelten auch Webcam-Bilder? Sonst hätte ich mir jetzt umsonst die Mühe gemacht, ein Notebook auf die Straße zu tragen und mit USB-Webcam 3-händig Fotos zu machen... Die einzig verfügbare Kamera ist diese hier:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die macht ca. 200x150px...


@Grunert:
Ist das Bild echt?


----------



## moe (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jetzt denken die Nachbarn ich bin total bekloppt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 


Exinferis schrieb:


> Na da bitte. Bin ich der einzige der es echt hingelegt hat?



Nö.


----------



## ImBanane (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@Mr.Knister
  @Grunert:
     Hab ich auch schon überlegt, kann mich aber auch irren.


----------



## oglogo (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ok geschafft ,nächste stufe bitte


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordYoichi (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hm  
es wird schwieriger ... hm nee schwerer^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

geil, das ist mal ne herrliche aufgabe gewesen...bissl bepackt treppe hoch und runter..und man fühlt sich gut! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exinferis (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



moe schrieb:


> Jetzt denken die Nachbarn ich bin total bekloppt.



Nicht nur bei Dir! Wer geht denn sonst bei sich ankündigenden Regen raus und wirft seinen Rechner auf den Gehweg, packt noch einen Zettel dazu und knippst das auch noch. Die hielten mich wohl für einen zweiten Joseph Beuys. Der wirft Steine in Kassel hin und schüttet Farbe drüber als Kunstwerk und bei mir sind es Rechner auf dem Gehweg!!!!
Yeah, PCGH macht mich berühmt.... (in meiner Straße)


----------



## Dunzen (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So da ist meine alte Kiste!!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## type_o (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, ich war auch ma eine Treppe tiefer. Mit dem PC meiner Tochter, den hatte ich mal. 
Gab auch schon Komentare von nem Nachbarn: warum, weshalb usw. 
Was tut man nicht alles für die PCGH!  

MfG type_o


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich könnte echt kotzen.
Direkt zum Start geht mein Internet ein paar Tage nicht 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## cann0nf0dder (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nen igel auf der straße vorm haus, er und ich haben es ohne plattgefahren zu werden geschafft 
amd geode mit 512mb ram und sd speicher,mit linux, war mal mein router


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Alles ohne Verkehr geschafft...puh!


----------



## beren2707 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr kommt auf Ideen. Hoffe, man kann erkennen, dass es derselbe Zettel seit Stufe 2 ist; den habe ich bei der Aktion leider verloren (weil ich vor herannahenden Autos flüchtete). Im Übrigen bekommt ihr Schimpfe von meiner Freundin: Sie war gerade fröhlich mit dem Zerstückeln von Necromorphs beschäftigt, da komme ich daher und klaue den PC für irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Aktionen.
@Hansvonwurst: Den ersten Teil hat sie schon lange durch, beim zweiten ist sie momentan in Kapitel 13 und hat armen Leuten den Strom entzogen, damit die Necromorphs sie holen können.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Eine Freundin, die Dead Space zockt?
Du Glücklicher!


----------



## zebre (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier meine Kiste. Bin sowieso gerade auf ner Lan, da konnte ich den Rechner dann kurz draußen hinstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftablette (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



StefanW12345 schrieb:


> Mein alter Intel Pentium MMX 200Mhz!
> Wollte den mist gerade überfahren! GG
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten: leicht modifizierter Golf^^




mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Alles ohne Verkehr geschafft...puh!


 Ist es möglich, dass da ein paar Kondensatoren etwas Flüssigkeit verlieren?!


----------



## CooperManiac (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 4:

wie gewünscht: guter deutscher pflasterstein xD


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Kampftablette schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass da ein paar Kondensatoren etwas Flüssigkeit verlieren?!


 Glücklicherweise nur Regenreste. Ist noch ein Pentium 2, allerdings ohne RAM und GraKa.


----------



## wirelessy (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Es ist schon verblüffend, welche Retrokisten auf einmal aus den Kellern und Abstellkammern geholt werden - das wird nur noch von den vielen kuriosen Geschichten zu den Bildern getoppt. 
Ich werde jetzt bis morgen keine Fragen via PN oder im Forum mehr beantworten können - falls es Unklarheiten geben sollte am besten an den Bildern im Thread orientieren (die sehen soweit alle korrekt aus).


----------



## inzpekta (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, die Höllenmaschine auf Pflaster...
War schon etwas dunkel hier


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vom Dachboden auf die Straße und wieder zurück...


----------



## Acid (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ganz frisch aus dem Keller 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde übrigens die Art von Gewinnspielen Super!!!!


----------



## Miyu (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Auf Nachfrage OK erhalten und schon stand die Zicke von iMac auf dem Gehweg vorm Haus, samt Schreibtisch Accessoires!! Vielen Dank für die fixe Antwort, jaha ein iMac gildet auch!   Ich hoffe es ist ersichtlich das es sich hier um das Gesamtkunstwerk handelt und ned nur um nen einfachen Monitor!!!! Respekt an die User die mehr als einen Computer raus geschleppt haben...  mir haben die 12 Kilo schon ein paar Schweißperlen aufgetragen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maison (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein solides Schätzchen. Ist übrigens zu verschenken!
@PCGH: bitte links den Boardstein beachten


----------



## theoturtle (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieche vor dir auf dem Gehwech ...
Meine Nachbarn und Dorfmitbewohner haben auch etwas skeptisch geschaut - ich hoffe die Grüßen mich immer noch so freundlich wie bisher in nächster Zeit...

Schon seltsam dass es heutzutage kaum noch asphaltierte Gehwege gibt ... habe auf dem Weg von der Arbeit  (gut 20 KM) in jedem Dorf fast nur gepflasterte gesehen ... und dann bei uns einen ca 3 Meter langen Streifen Asphalt gefunden - der war mir aber dann doch zu weit weg um das Ding da hin zu tragen, faul wie ich bin.


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

DAS, meine Damen und Herren, ist ein PC mit seinem fahrbahren Gehäuse auf gepflastertem Boden mitsamt L.B.-Zettel.  
Bevor jetzt irgendwelche Einwände kommen, die Akkulaufzeit des Rechners beträgt 14 (!) Stunden  und das Viech hat sogar eine SSD, allerdings mehr aus Gründen der mechanichen Belastbarkeit als aus Perfomancegründen. Das verwendete Kubuntu 11.04 ohne GUI beansprucht den Rechner so gut wie gar nicht, weshalb dieser an 12V auch lediglich 1,5A Strom zieht. Sobald man eine separate Grafikkarte anschließt, wird das GUI automatisch geladen, was dann aber in einer Stromaufnahme von gut 2,5A resultiert. Die 13,8V aus den Bleiakkus werden mithilfe einer Wide-Range Pico-PSU auf die benötigten Spannungen adaptiert. 
Das Chassis ist stoßgedämpft, misst 60x60cm und wird von zwei Wischermotoren aus einem alten VW-Golf über je einen Kettentrieb angetrieben. Die Topspeed beträgt nach aktuellen Berechnungen 2,16 km/h, dafür aber mit enormem Drehmoment. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Die Akkulaufzeit von 14 Stunden lässt sich leider nicht auf Note- oder Netbooks übertragen, da das ganze Teil ungefähr 50kg auf die Waage bringt.


----------



## Axel_Foly (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

wow, das ist echt irre das teil


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

OT: Danke dir.  Aber warte mal ab, bis das Teil fertig ist.


----------



## Breaker (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Nachbarn halten mich zwar jetzt für vollkommen bekloppt aber jetzt habe auch ich mein Foto


----------



## Skysnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich glaub das ist bei uns allen jetzt so  (spätestens )


----------



## JBX (11. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Noch nen schnelles Fotoshooting bei Anbruch der Nacht. Wenigstens hat mich keiner gesehen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schaf (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

nacht und nebel .... verdammt die idee hatte ich nicht


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na doll... schade Stephan das du nicht auf meine bitte eingingst... da man hier im Urlaub in Berlin nicht einfach mal son Gehäuse mit dabei hat oder eines auffer Straße liegt... bin ich damit raus :'( menno...


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> Na doll... schade Stephan das du nicht auf meine bitte eingingst... da man hier im Urlaub in Berlin nicht einfach mal son Gehäuse mit dabei hat oder eines auffer Straße liegt... bin ich damit raus :'( menno...


 
in Berlin gibts doch genug Pc Shops oder nciht?
einfach fragen ob man nen Foto machen darf, oder 5€ Leihgabe


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

looool! ;D 1. Um diese Uhrzeit? o.O

                 2. wird mir kein Saturn oder COnrad nen PC geben den ich mal so ebend auf die STraße stellen kann.

und 3. die Idee kam mir ja auch shcon einfach im Shop nen PC zu fotografieren... aber dann kam ja das mit den " Gehäuse auf dem Asphalt abfotografieren".... und da war die Idee vernichtet...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Dann hol dir irgend ein Billig-Gehäuse für 20€ und verscherbel es dann für 15€


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

na super idee XD weil ich im Berlin Urlaub auch bock habe sowas mit rumzuschleppen....  ich bin nun leider kein Strongman der 12std durch Berlin SIghted und nen Gehäuse mitschleppt, und wie gesagt wie zur hölle um diese uhrzeit?  bis nachher ist Runde 4 zuende 

es scheint echt aussichtslos...schade schade. aber trotzdem sher lustiges spiel  zeigt mehr davon!

viel glück an alle anderen.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

läuft doch noch mindestens bis 16.30 Uhr, da ist noch viel Zeit^^


----------



## Cionara (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hoffe man erkennt was. Nachts im Regen wenn die Laternen aus sind ist das nicht so einfach dann noch mit Smartphone und Maglite zu hantieren, während man nur eine gewisse Zeitspanne hat bis der Zettel durchgeweicht ist. Wenn man ranzoomt ist der Name auch lesbar 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg Cionara


----------



## Steppenfuha (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Noch schnell vor der Arbeit nach Draußen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mmarkus (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich frreue mich schon auf das nächste Update!!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, nun bin ich von meinen Nachbarn offiziell für verrückt erklärt wurden! Einer dachte sogar, ich will den PC zum Sperrmüll raus stellen .
Hier also das Foto von meinem Lancool K58 auf'm Gehweg.


----------



## Bear86 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Miyu schrieb:


> jaha ein iMac gildet auch!


 

IHH ein Mac


----------



## Chicago (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, noch schnell meins, eh ich vergesse! Und jaja, das Datum der Kamera stimmt net !


----------



## Fire8ird (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der PC damals auf dem Flohmarkt: 50€
Die Kamera damals: 100€
Die Blicke der Nachbarn, eben beim Fotografieren: unbezahlbar

Und hier ist das Bild


----------



## Special_Flo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so mein Bild auch mal. direkt vor der Tür bei uns um fast halb 10 xD

mfg Flo


----------



## SpeedyV6 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

mein kleiner Office Rechner musste für´s Foto herhalten bevor es wieder anfängt zu regnen


----------



## lu89 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Athlon Xp 1800+ und Riva TNT 2.


----------



## Miyu (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Bear86 schrieb:


> IHH ein Mac



was denn, was denn... ist wenigstens ein schickes, zertifiziertes Unix-System... liebevoll "Zicke" geschimpft...  und wenn Ihr meint EURE Nachbarn haben blöd aus der Wäsche geschaut, stellt Euch mal die Gesichter der Meinigen vor...als die Dame von Nebenan einfach mal nen Mac vor die Tür geschleppt hat...


----------



## ImBanane (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Freakyyy2011 schrieb:


> Na doll... schade Stephan das du nicht auf meine bitte eingingst... da man hier im Urlaub in Berlin nicht einfach mal son Gehäuse mit dabei hat oder eines auffer Straße liegt... bin ich damit raus :'( menno...


 

Hey Freakyy2011,

Wenn du in der nähe wärst könnt ich dir ja einen meiner zig Kisten im Keller leihen  aber da das nicht geht frag doch wirklich mal in nem PC-Shop erklär ihnen wieso du das machst und sie können ja schnell mit auf die Straße kommen und auf das Gehäuse aufpassen (ich denke das wäre kein Problem).

So siehts bei mir im Keller aus. (Rechts hinten der Pc den ich vorhin fürs "Shooting" nahm ):

EDIT: Bitte nicht das als Bild für Stufe 4 nehmen sondern das auf Seite 51!!


----------



## prost (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hab auch ein Gehäuse
 ausgekramt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mambo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Darf ich vorstellen:Meine neue Wasserkühlung a la Dauerregen 24 Std Deluxe.

Oh nee, jetzt habe ichvergessen mein Quietscheentchen aus dem Bild zu nehmen.Peinlich
In dem Moment als ich das Foto schoss mussten Naturlich auch meine Nachbarn an mir vorbei gehen.
Die denken jetzt auch ich habe ein an der Bimmelbahn.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyware (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ja das Foto sieht einfach nur sch**** aus, aber dafür erkennt man, dass ich es gemacht habe, und es geht ja auch nicht um Schönheit...dabei sein ist alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Noch ein Verrückter mehr.


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 4 ---> Completed. 
Bin nun schon auf Stufe 5 gespannt...


----------



## brause_ (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Joa, Gehweg + Case


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Lol, ich hab grad "Geh weg" gelesen...

Ich hab hier auch noch so ein "Iiiihhhhhh"-Teil gefunden  frisch aus dem Keller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zur 4. Stufe, schön nass vom Regen.


----------



## trnapster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hab vor einer Woche meine ganzen alten Gehäuse weggeworfen. Jetzt musste ich mein vollgepacktes Haf-X runterschleppen 

Ich bin übrigens #70 von noch teilnehmenden 86. Wieso sind hier alle so hartnäckig


----------



## gamestoplay (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

 von nichts kommt halt nichts


----------



## Patrick30 (12. August 2011)

So sieht's aus xD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoff man kann den Namen lesen ^^


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das neue Cooltek Evolution USB 3


----------



## Vake1986 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Extra nach Hause gefahren um ein PC Gehäuse zu finden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

fast vergessen
hier bild


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Oo In letzer Minute 
Hab noch Fotos vom Namen angehängt, weil man den sonst nicht lesen kann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meat Boy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hier ist mein bild


----------



## AlexKL77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Schätzchen auf dem Gehweg vor dem Haus.
Die Autofahrer auf der Hauptstraße 5 Meter weiter haben sich bestimmt auch gefragt,
was ich "Bekloppter" da wohl gerade mache.


----------



## gramallama (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So gerade noch rechtzeitig. Vollbepackter PC vor der Haustür


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ganz schön hartnäckig ... 
Die Stufe 4 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 5 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
Schmidde
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Wa1lock
Chicago
gamestoplay
beren2707
Acid
zebre
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
trnapster
Cionara
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
type_o
wirelessy
maxus08
Grunert
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
FrappTheHell
ImBanane
Schelmiii
mmarkus
Schaf
JBX
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
StefanW12345
lu89
Rolk
cann0nf0dder
hirschi-94
Mr.Knister
Lan_Party
funnymonkey
AlexKL77
Special_Flo
Hansvonwurst
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
prost
3mbryoyo
Bear86



In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 5, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

da sind es "nur" noch 79...


----------



## CooperManiac (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



gamestoplay schrieb:


> von nichts kommt halt nichts


 

heyhey,

ist das ne stabile plastikfolie, plexiglas oder acryl was du da gemodded hast ?

danke


na wo bleibt denn stufe 5 ...bin ungeduldig^^


----------



## Grunert (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ganz schön hartnäckig ...
> Die Stufe 4 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 5 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:
> 
> In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 5, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.


 
Wie gesagt, unter 100 Stufen wird das nichts


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier die Regeln der Stufe 5: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel



Grunert schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, unter 100 Stufen wird das nichts


Das hängt ganz von euch ab, Ideen habe ich genug.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich würde in die Regeln noch einen Anit-Plagiat-Absatz machen!


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Das hängt ganz von euch ab, Ideen habe ich genug.


 
Scheint so.. Und sie werden immer verrückter...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich würde in die Regeln noch einen Anit-Plagiat-Absatz machen!


 Selbstverständlich - die Regeln wurden aktualisiert.


----------



## Special_Flo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mal ebend gebaut ist nicht super aber egal.



			
				Special_Flo schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich die Bohnensuppe gegessen habe,
> bekam ich eine Gabe.
> 
> Ich bekamm eine Schubkarre mit Herz,
> ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nicht schön, aber selten:

PCGH-Gewinnspiele sind toll
Ich weiß nicht, was das Wort "Schubkarre" hier soll!
Die Aufgaben sind zwar so hart wie Unterwasserrugby,
aber zum Aufgeben bringen sie uns nie.
Sie sind, schwer, sie sind nett
Aber wir lösen sie so schnell wie ein Düsenjet
Das Gedicht ist verdammt grausig
Durm ess ne Bohnensuppe, seid nicht trauig!
Damit ich nicht die Geschichte
nicht weiterdichte!


----------



## Cionara (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zu Level 5 !

Schubkarre schieben ist zwar nett,
doch flieg ich lieber am Rechner mit dem Düsenjet !
Ich bin nicht sportlich aber lese PCGH.
dass das auch cool ist, ist ja klar !
Unterwasserrugby hab ich noch nie probiert,
nur übertaktet und Casemods frisiert...
Ab und zu ess ich was und rauch 'ne Fluppe,
ich nehme alles außer Bohnensuppe !

Grüße, Cionara


----------



## slayerms (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich flieg mit meinem Düsenjet
Und hoff ich krieg kein Ehebett
Während des fliegens lese ich die PCGH
Und gründe nebenbei eine GmbH
Dazu noch ne schöne Bohnensuppe
Die führt in der Stadt zu einer großen Besuchergruppe
Danach ne Runde Unterwasserrugby
Und ne Runde chilln in der  Hotellobby
Kurz darauf fahre ich heim und zwar mit meiner Schubkarre
Und falle sofort in eine starre


LG slayerms


----------



## ATB (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

PCGH ist in Gefahr,
denn der Düsenjet ist da,
der Pilot schießt mit der Knarre,
doch er trifft nur die Schubkarre.

Im Tiefflug rammt er ´ne Schaufensterpuppe,
da plötzlich wirkt die Bohnensuppe,
ganz ohne Schleudersitz, oh Graus,
fliegt er aus dem Cockpit hoch hinaus.

Schwebt zu Erde und landet cool,
in einem großen Swimmingpool.
Beim Unterwasserrugby taucht er hervor,
und macht mit dem Salzwasserball ein Tor.

Gruß DerMarodeur


----------



## FrappTheHell (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jetzt kommt mein in 5min improvisiertes Gedicht:


Ode an das PCGH-Team

Groß und Klein sollten PCGH-Fans sein,
Denn die Infos dort sind besonders fein!

Schubkarrenweise bekommt man die News frisch
Wie früher die Bohnensuppe an Oma's Tisch.

Selbst die Harware von einem Düsenjet wird dort behandelt
Und sogar Unterwasserrugby zu einem interessantem Thema gewandelt.

Und da ich Euch so gerne mag,
Aktualisiere ich Euch jeden Tag!


----------



## Mindfuck (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Einst kam der rote Teletubbie,
er erklärte mir Unterwasserrugby,

davon bekamm ich eine üble Halsstarre,
also schob er mich in seiner Schubkarre,

zu meinem blau-grünen DÜsenjet,
der war nicht weit vom Kinderbett,

Ich musst schnell zurück zu meiner Elitetruppe,
die warteten schon mit ner Bohnensuppe,

Und das Ende von der Geschicht?
Pcgh liebt man oder nicht!


----------



## Mambo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Auch in der PCGH Redaktion,
spekuliert so mancher fleissig schon;
Schubkarrt mit der Schubkarre bald,
den Noblorros einer durch den Wald;
Der möcht so gern der Mambo sein,
Drum schreib ich hier euch diesen Reim;
Unterwasserrugby, Düsenjet, Pyranjafischen,
für diesen Casemod tu ich hier alles auftischen;
Und geb ich mein letztes Hemd ja mir ists schnuppe,
der Zweite kriegt ja nur ne Bohnensuppe!


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Beim Unterwasserrugby bin ich sauschlecht,
das is kein Hobby für mich, echt.
Da würd ich viel lieber am PC zocken,
doch kann meine alte Schüssel nicht rocken.

Sieh an, die PCGH Extreme macht ein Gewinnspiel,
da gibts so tolle Sachen und so wunderbar viel,
ohne Schubkarre bekommt man das Zeugs nicht heim,
ein Düsenjet muss es dann aber doch nicht sein.

Ach, der gelbe Bolide wär doch toll,
bloss weiß ich nicht wie ich gewinnen soll.
Da hilft nur eins, ich muss die frechen
Jungs mit warmer Bohnensuppe bestechen! 

-----------------------------------------------------

Ich hoffe das gibt keine Disqualifizierung wegen Bestechungsversuch?


----------



## Schmidde (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nun geht’s los bei der _PCGH_,
  das Gewinnspiel hat gestartet, oh ja!

  Einige schleppen ihre Pc´s weit, manche mit _Schubkarre_,
  ich mit dem Geweg vor der Tür, rauch entspannt ne Zigarre.

  Es gibt sogar jene aus der Truppe
  die schlürfen nebenher noch _Bohnensuppe_!

  Nun reim ich schnell fertig, wie ein _Düsnejet_,
  damit sich mir die nächste Stufe eröffnet.

  Denn anders als Spieler beim _Unterwasserrugby_,
  frag ich mich, aufgeben? NIE!


----------



## Bear86 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Vierte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wenn ich meine PCGH studiere
und dabei meine Bohnensuppe probiere,
denk ich daran was für tolle Sachen,
meine Freundin und ich mit dem NobLorRos PC machen.
Abrisssimulation mit Schubkarre schieben
und dabei die Statik besiegen
oder fliegen wir lieber den Düsenjet
aber ne. Krieg ist nicht nett.
Oder spiel'n wir Unterwasserrugby stattdessen?...
Ach mist jetzt muss ich kalte Bohnensuppe essen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ein ruhiger abend mit pcgh,
mein rechner läuft ohne graka von evga.
ich will den casemod hier gewinnen, 
so muss einen reihm ohne schubkarre ich ersinnen ....
auch unterwasserrugby einzubringen fällt mir schwer, 
wo nehm ich nur nen einfall her?
meine einfälle hier sind eher seicht, 
ob omas Bohnensuppe vom vortag fürs abendessen noch reicht ?
aber meine gedanken fliegen nun schnell wie ein düsenjet,
und werd ich müde geh ich mal früher ins bett.


----------



## Gast1111 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag:
Ich las PCGH,
und färbte mir das Haar,
dabei schob ich meine Schubkarre,
und polierte meine Knarre.

Ich flog meinen Düsenjet,
und es bog mich nach hinten.
Wir spielen Unterwasserrugby,
und zielen auf die Bohnensuppe,
und treffen nur die schicke Puppe 

Ich hab noch nie so ein dämliches Gedicht gesehen geschweige denn geschrieben ;D


----------



## inzpekta (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Alles für den Dackel...alles für PCGH...
Die 8 Paare voll ausgereizt. Ich hoffe Leerzeilen zählen nicht. 


Neulich hier bei PCGH.
Da war ein gar seltsam Paar.

Mit Schubkarre und Bohnesuppe,
moddeten sie ne Gummipuppe.

Aber das war ja noch nicht alles,
sie moddeten sogar nen Düsenjet aus Dallas.

Ein Rechner sollte es wohl werden.
Schön lackiert mit vielen Pferden.

Um Unterwasserrugby zu gucken.
Per Onlinestream, ganz ohne zucken.

Doch schleppend gings voran da unten im Keller.
Die von NobLorRos, die moddeten schneller.

Aus der Traum vom großen Gewinn.
Beim nächsten Mal wird's nicht so schlimm.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Gegen NobLorRos da moddet man nicht!


----------



## ImBanane (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bei PCGH da bin ich jetzt ja,
steh mit meiner Schubkarre da.

Ihren Düsenjet hab ich gestohlen
und beim Unterwasserrugby sie versohlen.

Und die Bohnensuppe schmeckt mir nicht,
aber ich hoffe das fällt nicht ins Gewicht.

Doch ich bleib jetzt ruhig und ganz bei Sinnen,
denn ich will diesen Casemod gewinnen.


Naja schreckliches Gedicht aber was tut man nicht alles für 
*NobLorRoS Casemod
*


----------



## SnakeZwei (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das PCGH-Gewinnspiel hat gerade die fünfte Stufe am Start,
aber Reimen ist für einen PC'ler echt hart.

Gestern haben einige eine Schubkarre gebraucht,
heute werden wohl nur Gehirnzellen verbraucht.

Ein Düsenjet war gestern auch dabei zu sehen,
Hilfe vom Himmel gab es nicht trotz flehen.

Was soll man denn auf Unterwasserrugby reimen,
man ich fang gleich an zu schleimen.

Die Bohnensuppe am verregnetem Abend,
war dann doch erquickend und labend.

Jetzt recht es aber mit reimen,
sonst fang ich noch an zu weinen


----------



## theoturtle (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, ich hab versucht das Ganze in eine zusammenhängende Geschichte zu packen ... (räusper) :

Die PCGH sammel ich seit Jahren
ne Schubkarre brauch ich die alle zu fahren

in einen Düsenjet werden sie geladen
zusammen mit Taucheranzug zum Tiefseebaden

Drauf lad ich ein paar Kumpels ein
"Bringt Bohnensuppe mit, wir fliegen zum Rhein!"

Die schauen dann zwar ziemlich dumm
doch fragen sie mich nicht warum

Alle sind an Bord, die Erwartungen sind groß
die Triebwerke starten, wir fliegen los

Der Fluss ist zu sehen : "In die Anzüge rein!"
Die Luke geht auf, wir springen hinein

Im Fall fragt mich einer "Was machen wir denn hier?"
"Unterwasserrugby spielen wir!"


----------



## Re4dt (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der Düsenjet ist schnell,
das liegt am Modell.

Das Modell durfte nur PCGH Testen,
den sie bekomen immer vom Besten

Ausgelastet waren die Redakteure nachdem Spiel,
das Unterwasserugby war den Redakteuren zu viel.

Am Abend gab es viel Bohnesuppe am Tisch,
nur wussten sie nicht es war nicht frisch.

Sie wurden mit der Schubkarre nach Hause gebracht,
da passte einer nicht auf und ist mit dem Baum zusammengekracht.

 
Mein Gedicht  
Stufe 6 ich komme!


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Dann will ich mich mal zum Vollaffen machen. 

...einige Änderungen im BraInOS sind vonnöten, damit das unten stehende geschrieben werden kann. 
disable Rechtschreibung
disable Grammatik
disable Gehirn

okc,, dahnn bni ixh soweeit...

_PCGH, oh ja, du bist nett, 
genau wie mein Düsenjet (der übrigens in der Garage steht )   
Bohnensuppe __ ist mir ...ähh... schnuppe    
ohhh, du Bohnensuppe, schmeckst wie Wasser aus der Wuppe(r) 
Am liebsten ist mir Unterwasserrugby
weil man sich da nicht auf die Visage abl__i(egt)    //passt schon
Gib mir ´ne Knarre
damit ich ballern kann auf die alte Schubkarre 

_enable Rechtschreibung
enable Grammatik
enable Gehirn

P.S. Ich merke schon, dass ich in den Deutschstunden, in denen wir dieses spannende () Thema hatten, mit der Planung für das Projekt von Beitrag 530 beschäftigt war.


----------



## Mambo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



> Im Tiefflug rammt er ´ne Schaufensterpuppe,
> da plötzlich wirkt die Bohnensuppe,
> ganz ohne Schleudersitz, oh Graus,
> fliegt er aus dem Cockpit hoch hinaus.



*Tränenlach


----------



## Fire8ird (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*PCGH* ich kenn dich noch nicht so lang,
  doch du gefällst mir seit dem Anfang,
  Eines Tages fand ich die PCGH Zeitschrift bei ihres Gleichen,
  nun habe ich so viele, da würde noch nicht einmal eine *Schubkarre* reichen,
  Manchmal les ich so lange an euren Berichten,
  da muss ich mir ‘ne *Bohnensuppe* machen um mich nicht selbst zu vernichten,
  Bei euch findet man alles rund um den Computer rasant schnell,
  dadurch wird die Glühbirne in meinem Kopf so wie ein Nachbrenner vom *Düsenjet* hell,
  Nur Themen wie *Unterwasserrugby* haben bei euch nichts zu suchen,
  da können die anderen Mitglieder auch noch so oft fluchen,
  Damit endet mein NobLorros Gewinnspielgedicht,
  mal sehen ob es euch gefällt oder auch nicht.


----------



## trollkiller (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*


```
Als ich gestern Bohnensuppe aß
da füllte sich mein Bauch mit Gas.

Nichtsahnend ich neben der Schubkarre stand,
die PCGH gerade in der Hand,
viele Leute waren dort,
das war wohl eher ein schlechter Ort.

Villeicht geh ich dort hinters Haus?
Da rutschte schon der erste raus.

Ich furzte wie ein Düsenjet
ich sag euch das war echt nicht nett.

Und die Moral von der Geschicht:
Beim Unterwasserrugby gäbs ne Gischt.
```


----------



## CooperManiac (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 5:

oh man echt nicht leicht:


Was für den einen ist die täglich Bohnensuppe
Ist für den anderen stehts die Kuschelpuppe

Ob Schubkarre, Ob Düsenjett
Der eine macht den andern wett

Ja so ists nun mal im Leben
Geschmäcker sind halt doch nicht eben

So liegt es zwangsweise nah
Ich mag auch nicht alles, klar

Unterwasserrugby geht mir gegen den Strich
doch PCGH,  ich liebe dich


----------



## Skysnake (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das Zockermännchen spielt mit seiner Knarre 
doch das Zockerweibchen hat nur ne Schubkarre

Unterwasserrugby findet er auch toll
doch Sie denk nur: wie grauenvoll

Sieht er ne heise Puppe,
denkt Sie nur an die Bohnensuppe

Fliegt er mim Düsenjet herum,
fragt Sie nur warum

Doch im Advent
gibt für beide ein Präsent

PCGH ist toll
und alle sind randvoll

Ich hoffe mal, das geht durch, ich bin da SEHR untalentiert


----------



## >ExX< (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Den Düsenjet,
den find ich nett.

PCGH,
fährt nen Ford Ka

Bohnensuppe,
mag meine Puppe 

Ich harre,
in der Schubkarre

Unterwasserrugby, das spielen wir zusammen,
denn den Ford Ka, den wollen wir rammen!


----------



## Hauptsergant (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Deutsch ist kein Pflicht oder?  Also steht nirgendwo

I'm sitting, Friday.I hear C.C. Catch.
I want to read my new *PCGH*.
One fighter fly (at German - *Düsenjet*),
I like such moments- they are really great!
My car (*Schubkarre *- i like German, Boys)
Is out order. And i haven't choice:
I just must walk. I have the training's day.
But some more words i'll say you anyway.
*Unterwasserrugby *- it's hard, if water clean.
I'm the Champ, will say you how to win.
Eat "*Bohnensuppe*"!Half-Liter is enough
To swimm like fisch and to destroy all staff!


----------



## Chicago (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hoffe das geht so, ist nicht so ganz meins!

"Bohnensuppe", mochte ich heut zum Mittag,
die mit Zwiebeln und Kartoffeln, welche ich so mag!

Und "Unterwasserrugby" machte ich danach,
wobei ich mir schmerzhaft, ein Bein brach!

In einer "Schubkarre" kam ich ins Hospital,
geärgert hab ich mich total!

Mein Frau mir die "PCGH" brachte,
mit nem "Düsenjet" ganz sachte!


----------



## Banane5 (12. August 2011)

Dann mal mein Beitrag 

Ich Sitz mit der pcgh am Tisch,
 und esse dabei rohen Fisch.
Der zweite Gang ist bohnensuppe,
Dabei spiel ich mit einer Puppe. 
Währenddessen denk ich an nenDüsenjet,
Doch zum fliegen bin ich viel zu fett. 
Deswegen schau ich Unterwasserrugby im Fernsehen,
Während im Garten Schubkarren stehen.
Eine Schubkarre ist proppenvoll,
Ich werde sie leeren im Garten des Nachbarn Poll!


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Im Unterwasserrugby verloren
den Ehrgeiz eingefroren.

Mit dem Düsenjet am Boden,
ich war gar nicht abgehoben.

Bohnensuppe gibt Kraft,
sodass man alles schafft.

Nun hab ich dies Gedicht geschrieben,
und hoffe dass es alle im PCGH-Forum auch lieben.

Leider nur eine Schubkarre dafür gewonnen,
alles andere wäre auch gesponnen.


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 5:



> Da will ich gerade die Bohnensuppe essen
> und hätte fast das PCGH-Gewinnspiel vergessen
> 
> Stufe 4 war leicht, doch ist nun aus
> ...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

PCGH will ein Gedicht,
 doch was ich schreib, weiß ich noch nicht.


 Eine Schubkarre soll auch vorkommen drin,
 was ich nicht verstehe, wo ist da der Sinn?


 Ich werde erst mal ne' Runde Düsenjet fliegen,
 dabei soll man angeblich, die besten Ideen kriegen.


  Beim Unterwasserrugby war ich auch lang nicht mehr,
 dafür fehlt mir die Zeit viel zu sehr.


 Schlauer bin ich jetzt immer noch nicht,
 was schreib ich bloß in das Gedicht?


 Langsam ist es mir auch Schnuppe,
 ich ess' jetzt meine Bohnensuppe.


 Das war also mein Gedicht,
 ob es Euch gefällt, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Dunzen (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bedroht mich ein Gangster mit seiner riesen Knarre,
was er will ist meine mit *PCGH*-Heftchen vollgepackte *Schubkarre*.

Bevor ich sie ihm geben kann,
fängt die gegessene* Bohnensuppe* auch schon zu wirken an.

Doch schnell wie mein *Düsenjet*,
welcher ist richtig fett,

rennt ein *Unterwasserrugbyspieler* herum,
und rennt den Gangster um.

(Nihct gerade Kreativ aber ein sehr niveauvolles Gedicht^^)


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bitteschön, es folgt ein etwas freieres Sonett mit inhaltlichem und formalem Bruch im zweiten Terzett (Germanistikstudent FTW):

PCGH, du schönstes Blatt der Hardwarewelt,
Du bist für mich der einzig' wahre Held!
Ich lese dich beim Essen einer Bohnensuppe,
Dann ist mir alles andre völlig schnuppe.

Die Grafikkarten schneller als ein Düsenjet -
Wie froh ich wär', wenn ich doch nur so eine hät'!
In UltraHigh könnt' ich dann Crysis spielen,
Wenn nur die Kosten mir nicht so missfielen.

Beim Unterwasserrugby wollt' ich Kohle machen,
Ich Schwächling hatte dabei aber nichts zu lachen!
So bleibt mir doch nichts andres übrig als zu schaffen -

Vorbei ist's nun mit Zocken, Saufen, Gammeln, Paffen!
Umher schieb' ich die Schubkarre für wenig Lohn,
Mir scheint mein Abitur schon fast wie blanker Hohn!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier kommt der neue Papst mit seiner Knarre
davor die Ernte in 'ner Schubkarre

Weil er so viel Bohnensuppe hatte
wackelt jetzt die Bettlatte

Geweckt und voller Zorn
rennt der Dalai Lama ganz nach vorn

Er steigt in seinen Düsenjet
um zu rütteln an des Papstes Bett

"Wir tragen das jetzt aus
Unterwasserrugby! Los komm raus!

"Bring die neue PCGH sie wird dein Einsatz sein"
Sie stürmen los und hauen sich die Köpfe ein


----------



## NOob95 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

PCGH lese ich sehr gerne
Über Technik ich dort viel lerne
Bohnensuppe schmeckt mir kaum
Die NobLorRos-Casemod zu gewinnen ist mein Traum
Sie ähnelt einem Düsenjet von der Leistung sehr
Mein Computer einer Schubkarre eher mehr
Unterwasserrugby wäre eine grandiose Idee für ein Spiel
Mitspieler dafür kenn ich aber nicht viel.

By NOob95

Hoffe meine "Dichtkünste" sind überzeugend genug !


----------



## Acid (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Neben meinem bett, 
Liegt ein kleiner Düsenjet.

Und eine kleine Puppe,
Doch die mag keine Bohnensuppe.

Sie schiebt immer meine Schubkarre,
Und raucht danach eine Zigarre.

PCGH ist ihr lieblings Lesesport,
Doch Untetwasser-Rugby ist für sie Mord.


----------



## Schaf (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Arbeit Ende Zuhause sein Neugier winkt,
doch da "PCGH Gewinnspiel Stufe 5 aktiv" die Oma aus der Küche klingt.

Ein Reim muss her oh schreck oh Graus,
das treibt sogar die alte Bohnensuppe raus.

Wie ein Düsenjet aufs Stille Örtchen mich verdrück 
Hoffnung, Bange doch siehe da ich bin doch noch zurück.

Schubkarre und Unterwasserrugby sollen es also sein,
ich frag mich im ernst wo sollen die den noch rein.

Doch siehe da ein Ende ist in Sicht,
puh geschafft wers glaubt oder nicht.


----------



## AlexKL77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bei PCGH gibt es mal wieder was zu gewinnen,

doch dafür muss ich jetzt reimen,ich glaub die spinnen.

Schubkarre und Düsenjet soll ich verwenden,

sonst kann ich den Reim nicht beenden.

Auch Unterwasserrugby soll dabei sein,

da fällt mir nix zu ein,ich armes Schwein.

Und dann wäre da noch die Bohnensuppe,

mag ich nicht,ist mir also Schnuppe!

Somit hätte ich nun alle Wörter dabei

und damit ist das reimen jetzt vorbei.


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Müssen die Reime 100%ig stimmen? Geht also z.B. wunderbar-PCGH?


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Selber schuld. 

PCGames les ich auf dem Klo,
*PCGH* auf meinem echten Thron.

Spiele ich Gitarre,
brauchen die zu Langsamen ganz schnell eine *Schubkarre*.

Fliege ich ein *Düsenjet*,
entartet ganz schnell der Schleudersitz.

Ich esse keine *Bohnensuppe*,
gedankt sei es meiner Zielgruppe.

*Unterwasserrugby* kenne ich nicht,
Oberwasserrugby mag ich nicht.


----------



## oglogo (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Oh nein oh nein meine Schubkarre ist zu klein
für meine spielerrein.
Oh Schreck oh Schreck und dann auch nochn Düsenjet 
in meinem Bett.
Doch alles nicht so schlimm die Bohnensuppe
muss da rinn.
Dann beim Unterwasserrugby bläht sich mein Neoprenanzug ganz auf 
und es kam die neue PCGH heraus.


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Schubkarre hin oder her,
die Bohnensuppe bleibt immer leer.

aber jetzt muss die PCGH her,
doch es gibt kein Heft mehr.

Jetzt flieg ich mit dem Düsenjet,
auf das nächste Bügelbrett.

unterwasserrugby spielt man dort,
doch das ist nicht mein Sport.


----------



## Arazis (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Beitrag zur Stufe 5 :

Eine neue Aufgabe find ich nicht schlecht.
Hoffentlich bekomm ich das hin, nicht das Ich *Bohnensuppe* erbrech
*
Schubkarre* dürfte Abhilfe schaffen, *PCGH* ihr dürft ruhig lachen.
Doch wäre das nicht genug, hab ich ne Lobby, in der ich *Unterwasserrugby* ausübe, so nennt sich mein Hobby.

So hab ich das erledigt, und das ist mit Recht nicht wenig. 
*Düsenjet* mein letztes Wort in diesem Satze, haut rein ich streichel meine Katze 

Ach je das hab ich ganz Vergessen, Reimpaare mal 8 hieß es hielt ihr für angemessen.
So das wäre auch geschafft, PCGH ich hätte es fast verrafft.


----------



## Opark (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wer täglich schaut auf die *PCGH*-Seite,
der erlebt doch nie eine Pleite.
Für's Gewinnspiel den Rechner in die *Schubkarre* gepackt,
wenn er danach nicht mehr geht, wird er zerhackt!

Mit Sleeve und Modding wird das Case zum Hingucker!
und es läuft einem der Sabber wie dem Pferd bei nem Stück Zucker!
Schnell wie ein *Düsenjet* muss er auch sein,
deshalb packen wir nur die neueste Hardware hinein!

Heut Abend gibts ne *Bohnensuppe* und n' Bier,
dazu Sport sehen - sonst werd ich zum Tier!
Denn, *Unterwasserrugby*, dass muss sein,
drum schalte ich den TV ganz schnell ein...


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein sehr bescheidener Beitrag:

PCGH,
dann ist alles klar.

die hol ich mit mit dem  Düsenjet, 
dann ist die Sammlung komplett.  

Zu Mittag gibts nur Bohnensuppe,
die bekomm ich servirt von meiner Puppe.

Mich bedroht wer mit einer Knarre,
für die Flucht bleibt nur die Schubkarre.

Unterwasserrugby spiel ich mit dem Sepp,
der spielt wie ein Depp.


----------



## Meat Boy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Bohnensuppe esse ich nicht
denn ich brauch schleunigst ein Gedicht

Drum spiele ich Unterwasserrugby eine Runde
und denk nach eine Sekunde

Bei PCGH zu gewinnen
da würden meine Sinne spinnen

Mit einer vollen Schubkarre komme ich in einem Düsenjet nach Hause 
ich brauch jetzt erst mal ne Ahoj Brause


----------



## type_o (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Man, so schwere Aufgaben zu so später Stund! Naja, ich versuch es mal: 

Ich fliege,lustig, wie ein Düsenjet
wenn ich les, die PCGH, ganz nett. 

Dabei verträumt ich aus dem Fenster gucke 
kommt vorbei 'ne Schubkarre und hört Mucke. 

War denn die Bohnensuppe faul
jetzt sitz ich auf nem Gaul. 

Ohje, ohje. der Kopf tut weh
beim Unterwasserrugby brauch auch mein Zeh. 

MfG type_o


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Müssen die Reime 100%ig stimmen? Geht also z.B. wunderbar-PCGH?


 Das bewegt sich in etwa auf dem aktuellen Reim-Niveau, also "Ja".


----------



## trnapster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich ess' gerade meine Bohnensuppe
Da sagt meine Puppe

Was ist mit dem PCGH Gewinnspiel?
Hast du nicht gesagt da man gewinnt viel?

Wie ein Düsenjet laufe ich zum Computer
Ich mag schon jetzt nicht mehr.

Was solls den diesmal sein?
Oh bitte keinen Reim.

Unterwasserrugby? Was soll das denn sein?
Wieso stellt uns Stephan so ein Bein?

Und Schubkarre ist genauso schwer.
Da hilft mir lieber mal mein Bruder.

Jetzt hab ichs doch geschafft
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Exinferis (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Lufttanks des U-Boots angeblasen,
durch die Hose mit den Gasen,
geliefert von der *Bohnensuppe*,
verfüttert an die ganze Truppe.

So stiegen wir hinauf ganz schnelle,
als wär nen *Düsenjet* an der Antriebswelle.
Eine *Schubkarre* voll Pokale hinten dran,
kamen wir dann oben an.

Beim *Unterwasserrugby* mit Delphinen,
konnten wir sie uns verdienen.
Wir kämpften Zug für Zug,
bis man den Gegner vom Felde trug.

Jedoch wer siegte dort so wunderbar?
Wir, die Leser von *PCGH*!
So schreib ich diese Geschichte für alle,
in Reimen, dass sie jedem gefalle.



Na das kann ja noch was geben bei diesem Wettbewerb..........


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*Plagiatfreie Ode, oder der Kampf um die Casemod!*

Nun beginnt Stufe fünf, die Reihen gelichtet,
Hat jemand vielleicht die [highlight]Schubkarre[/highlight] gesichtet.

Ich bräuchte sie mal, ist wirklich wichtig,
Der [highlight]Düsenjet[/highlight] will nämlich nicht so richtig.

Das Gewinnspiel der [highlight]PCGH[/highlight] wird nicht warten,
Meine Gefühle beginnen zu entarten.

[highlight]Unterwasserrugby[/highlight] ist dagegen ein echter Witz,
Ich korrigiere hektisch meines Headsets Sitz.

Ich glaub´ ich brauch jetzt erstmal ´ne Fluppe,
Französisch-kanadische [highlight]Bohnensuppe[/highlight].

*©mae1cum77*


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein kleines Gedicht für die fünfte Stufe:

PCGH ist längst nicht uppe,
daher esse ich Bohnensuppe!

Dabei schaue ich Unterwasserrugby,
in meiner kleinen Hotellobby. 

Draußen steht meine tolle Karre
neben einer alten Schubkarre.

Oh hätt' ich doch einen Düsenjet,
dann wäre ich jetzt nicht im Internet!


----------



## zebre (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Wälder stöhnen vom Lärm
Der Schubkarren, die sich erwärm
Menschen mit Gesichtern der Farbe von Bohnensuppe
Fliehen, rennen, schreien hirnlos wie eine Puppe

Düsenjets starten und landen
Versuchen zu entkommen den anklagenden Banden
Unterwasserrugby ist keine Option
Die Welt verliert ihren Ton

Doch die Antwort liegt hier und da
und sie lautet PCGH


Das wäre mein Beitrag zu dieser Stufe


----------



## mmarkus (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Heute hatte ich ne Bohnensuppe.
  Morgen eine große Darmverstopfung.

  Bald nen kleinen Düsenjet,
  und noch dazu mit Fliegendreck.

  Mit der verdammten Schubkarre,
  vergess ich glatt zur Arbeit gehen.

  Unterwasserrugby hab nie davon gehört.

  Und eins ist euch nicht klar,
  Liked  doch bitte PCGH


PC Games Hardware - Magazin - Fürth | Facebook





Und hier ist mein Beitrag!!!!!


----------



## T0M@0 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Was nicht jeder weiß, im Team *PCGH*,
gibt es eine Hübsche Köchin, JaJa!

Morgens kommt Sie mit dem *Düsenjet* angeflogen,
Und abends hat sie ihren Mann auf der *Schubkarre* betrogen.

Sie ist sehr sportlich, man glaubt es kaum,
spielt *Unterwasserrugby*, auch im Schaum.

Mittags kocht sie *Bohnensuppe*,
in Ihrer PCGH-Nerd Kutte!


----------



## Steppenfuha (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hoffe des geht durch XD

 PCGH (PC Games Hardware) hurra, hurra,
  die Schubkarre ist wieder da.


  Wo ist nur mein beliebter Düsenjet,
  wenn nicht im schönen Rosenbett.


  Die ganze große Besuchergruppe,
  wollte eine leckere Bohnensuppe.


  Unterwasserrugby wird gespielt seit vielen Jahren,
  von sehr großen Menschenzahlen.


----------



## mmarkus (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@PCGH_Stephan

werden am Wochenende eigentlich auch Gewinnspielupdates stattfinden???


----------



## mei-sta (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bei *PCGH* kann man was gewinnen
und ich galub die Veranstalter spinnen:

Als letztes hieß es der PC muss vor`s Haus
also ab in die *Schubkarre* und raus.

Wer weiß was fürn "Schmarn" denen noch einfällt
vielleicht ´n *Düsenjet* der am PC zerschellt?!

Oder *Unterwasserrugby* mit nem Apfel aufm Kopf?
Das ist mir zu doof - jetzt gibt`s ne *Bohnensuppe* im Topf.


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sodele, nochn Gedicht:

Es saß ein Mann in einer Bar
und las die neuste PCGH.
Da fiel ihm seine glüh'nde Fluppe
in eine Schüssel Bohnensuppe.
Das fand er -logisch- gar nicht nett
und ging an die Decke wie ein Düsenjet.    (<---pass' ins Versmaß oder ich hau' dich...)
Der Gute war echt außer sich,
weshalb er sich nach draußen schlich.   
Dort kaufte er sich eine Knarre
und feuerte wie wild auf eine Schubkarre.  (selbiges)
Daneben gab's im Pool ganz schön
Unterwasserrugby anzuseh'n.


----------



## prost (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Meisterwerk ist fertig 

Was steht denn heute in der *PCGH*?
Oder ist sie überhaupt schon da?
Denn normalerweise liegt sie immer pünktlich im Briefkasten
Aber heute nicht, mann da könte ich schon wieder ausrasten
Mit dem *Düsenjet* sollte sie kommen
Obwohl das etwas teuer wäre, strenggenommen
Doch so kommt es mir vor 
als brächte sie mir der Postbote mit einer *Schubkarre* vors Gartentor
Das Gesicht so grün wie *Bohnensuppe*,
gehört er nicht zu meiner Interessengruppe.
*Unterwasserrugby* ist mir piepegal,
doch meine PCGH, die kommt mitten ins Regal!


----------



## funnymonkey (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

PCGH - Unsere Zeitschrift

Schnell wie ein *Düsenjet*,
bringt sie uns die Info's ans Bett.

Im Gegensatz zur *Bohnensuppe* 
lesen wir sie in der Gruppe.

Voll wie eine *Schubkarre* 
da lohnt sich die Knarre*.

Speziell wie *Unterwasserrugby*
noch so eine Zeitschrift kriegst du nie.

Das ist unsere *PCGH*, so wie sie schon immer war.

* = Schießeisen


----------



## Breaker (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Allmächlich wird es sehr lächerlich aber ich mach trotzdem mit

Und hier ist mein Kunstwerk:


> *PCGH*, oh *PCGH*
> Ich bezieh dein Abo seit nem Jahr
> 
> als extra gibts bei dir immer ne cd
> ...


----------



## Grunert (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Als freier Mitarbeiter bei *PCGH* angefangen,
muss ich nun darum bangen,

mal etwas zu gewinnen,
ohne das Betrügen zu beginnen.

Den Preis werde ich in der *Schubkarre*,
hoffentlich ohne Schmarre,

nach Hause bringen,
sollte es denn gelingen.

Ansonsten gibt es nur *Bohnensuppe*,
die wird gelöffelt mit der ganzen *Unterwasserrugby* gruppe.

Notfalls können sie mir auch einen *Düsenjet* schenken,
dass das auch nichts wird, könnt ihr euch sicher denken.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich hoffe ihr lest unsere Kunstwerke?
Habt ihr alle gelesen?!?!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So nun werde ich mal mein Glück versuchen!
________________________________________________
Gewinnen ist schön,dass wollen wir alle;
Doch keine rostige *Schubkarre* oder gar eine Reise nach Malle.

Nein! Die Jungs von _*PCGH*_ haben was anderes liegen;
Nur dafür müssen wir kämpfen und evtl noch mit nem _*Düsenjet*_ fliegen.

Wer weiß was uns noch so erwartet;
Ein _*Bohnensuppe*_nwettessen oder *Unterwasserrugby* im Pool von Nachbarsgarten?!

Wir werden sehen was uns die nächsten Stufen bringen;
Mögen Sie uns gelingen!


----------



## Vake1986 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein erstes Gedicht überhaubt.


Es ist soweit,Teil 5 des Gewinnspiels ist angesagt,
los Leute steigt in den *Düsenjet* und ab geht die wilde fahrt.
Geht nicht,ist eucht zu teuer?
Dann steigt in eure* Schubkarre* und gibt Feuer.
Lasst eure *Bohnensuppe*,so gut sie auch sein mag, links liegen,
denn es gibt einen geilen Pc zu gewinnen, beim Gewinnspiel spielen.
Die Jungs von *PCGH* stellen den absoluten wahnsins Gewinn für dich bereit,
denn ich glaub,wer sowas verschenkt, der war breit.
Was, ihr seit immer noch nicht motiviert euch von *Unterwasserrugby* loszureissen?
Ja, na dann wird der Gewinner wohl bald Vake1986 heißen.


----------



## Bennz (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ach die 5 stufe vom NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnspiel auf Pcgh.
ein kleines Poesie dann ist die sechste stufe schon nah.

Mit Schwert und Schubkarre ziehe ich in die nächste Stufe.
Ehrwürdige gegner hoch zu Ross kämpfen bis zum blute.

Schwarze Magier mit ihrer dunklen Bohnensuppe.
Stellen uns Aufgaben anfangs einer riesen Gruppe.

Doch die Reihen lichten sich.
so schnell wie ein düsenjet man glaubt es nicht.

der letzte kampf Unterwasserrugby gennant.
ist 1v1 ohne admin der einen bannt.

muss das einen sin ergeben?


----------



## hirschi-94 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wo immer ich hin, darf eines nicht fehlen, 
doch das lässt sich ohnehin nicht verstehen.

*PCGH* zum Schmökern muss immer mit,
zum *Unterwasserrugby* sogar, so bleibe ich fit.

Wenn ich im *Düsenjet* Fliege, 
oder zuhause auf dem Sofa liege, 
sogar beim *Bohnensuppen*-Essen
bin ich dabei, die PCGH zu lesen. 

Ich sammle PCGH, eine *Schubkarre* ist bereits voll, 
jederzeit zum Nachschlagen bereit, ist das nicht toll!?


----------



## Miyu (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier mein Reim für Euch, ist doch ganz gut geworden oder? Die anderen Sachen sind auch echt Klasse... habe aber extra erst nach dem Verfassen meines Reimes die anderen Beiträge angeschaut :o)

                 Als Kind wollt ich Pilotin werden,
  doch isst man im *Düsenjet* *Bohnensuppe*, bekommt man Beschwerden.
Auch *Unterwasserrugby* fand ich toll,
doch der Sport war mir zu doll.

  Drum fahr ich *Schubkarre* beim Bau,
  bin Gamer, Schrauber, Nerd und Frau.
  So bin ich zufrieden und alles ist fein 
  Zuhause les ich *PCGH* -  so war’s und soll’s immer sein!


----------



## lu89 (12. August 2011)

Pcgh ist die beste Hardwaresite,
darauf schwör ich einen Eid,
Hätt ich einen Düsenjett,
 zur Redaktion zu fliegen, das wär nett
Von Bohnensuppe wird mir schlecht, 
drum ess ich Zwieback, das ist recht
Unterwasserrugby ist ein Sport, 
doch das ist ja bekanntlich Mord,
Seine Schubkarre ist rot,
Und er ist vor Arbeit schon halb tot,
drum denkt er sich,
Computerbild zu lesen lohnt nicht. 

Ich hoffe mal ich habe nichts kopiert.


----------



## Mr.Maison (12. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die *Bohnensuppe *läßt mich nicht schlafen,
denn sie war echt nicht schlaf.

Es gab ne ganze *Schubkarre 
*scharf wie ne Knare
jetzt haben Sie mich an der Kandare.

Die Zeit auf dem stillem Örtchen
versüßt mir *PCGH *wie nen Törtchen.

Hier rumpelt es wie im *Düsenjet*
doch ich will nur noch zu Jet.

Denn es ist der erste Mittwoch im Monat
und morgen geht zum *Unterwasserrugby *mit Mona!


----------



## LordYoichi (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Fast die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen wegen den paar Zeilen
nun hofe ich ich war einzige mit den reim ideen 

Juchu die neue PCGH 
ist endlich wieder da

Drum nehm ich meinen Düsenjet 
und entfern erstmal den Fliegendreck

dann kaufe ich erstmal ein
PCGH, Bohnensuppe und lauter leckerein

Mit meiner schubkarre fahr ich dann 
zum Unterwasserrugby nach Cannes

hm Fertig .... Gute Nacht


----------



## Patrick30 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Leute von *PCGH* haben echt ne _Macke_,
die verschenken hier ne *Düsenjet*-_Jacke_.

*Bohnensuppe* gibt den _Antrieb_,
das ist jedoch nicht jedem _lieb_.

Drum ne *Schubkarre* voll _Duftbäume_,
die das innere des Jetraum _säume_.

Die Bohnensuppe ist jedoch nicht gut für die _Hüfte_,
und auch nicht für die Düfte der _Lüfte_.

*Unterwasserrugby* dient als _Sport_,
so sind die überschüssigen Kilo´s auch bald _fort_.

Ich hoffe des passt so ^^
ach und die Leute von PCGH sind natürlich klasse  
Lg Paddy


----------



## moe (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Immer noch so viele Teilnehmer? War ja klar,
bei Teil fünf des *PCGH*

Gewinnspiels, bei dem es keine
*Bohnensuppe* zu gewinnen gibt, sonst wär sie meine.

Um diese Zeit der Hunger macht sich breit
doch der Dönerladen ist zu weit.

Mein *Düsenjet* hat keinen Sprit
und Diesel den verträgt er nicht.

Die *Schubkarre* fährt mich auch
nicht hin, dann bleibts heute wohl bei leerem Bauch.

Egal, irgendwas muss in den Magen
sonst ist *Unterwasserrugby*training nicht zu ertragen.

Idee! Umgedreht die Tastatur
doch leider find' sich darin nur

ein halber Keks zum selberbau'n
Ob der satt macht? Ich glaubs kaum.


Hoffentlich hab ich noch Restalkohol im Blut. Sonst darf mir das zurecht peinlich sein. 

@Stefan: Kommt das beste auf die Main?


----------



## Spyware (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Juhu, na dann komm ich jetzt auch mal 

 Ne *Bohnensuppe* z’Mittag schmeckt mir nicht,
  drum schreib ich jetzt mal lieber dies Gedicht.
  Doch Wörter wie *Unterwasserrugby* rücken diesen Reim nicht grad in gutes Licht,
  Gott sei Dank bin ich grad dicht.
  Auch das Wetter ist hier grad nicht nett,
  drum schenkt mir schnell nen *Düsenjet*.
  Aber ich will ja den abartigen NobLorRos gewinnen,
  als Ersatz für meine alte *Schubkarre* lass ich mir das nicht entrinnen.
  Deshalb großer Dank der *PCGH*,
  denn sie ist jeden Monat für mich da.


Also dafür hab ich jetzt aber schon nen Preis verdient


----------



## Bennz (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

zu geile reime hier


----------



## StefanW12345 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jedes monat bekomme ich mein Heft,
natürlich von *PCGH* und nicht von Microsoft.

Nach dem lesen nehme ich nicht die *Schubkarre *
sondern eine Knarre in Black OPS.

Egal ob *Düsenjet* oder Jumbojet, 
der NobLorRos-Casemod ist schnell bei mir.

Pupst der Gamer auf dem Hocker, war die *Bohnensuppe* lecker.

*Unterwasserrugby* hin oder her, der Casemod gehört bald mir.


----------



## Schmidt (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So mein Beitrag zur 5. Stufe, ich hab versucht so kreativ wie möglich zu sein:

Tagtraum

Endlich ist sie da,
die neue PCGH!

Bei Bohnensuppe und Wein,
zog ich mir die Berichte rein.

Auch freut ich mich schon auf das neuste Spiel,
Unterwasserrugby 11 mit Stadien vom Nil.

Des Abends setzte ich die Schubkarre zur Gartenarbeit ein,
doch brach ich mir dabei ein Bein.

Nun sitzt hier und denke mir, so ein Düsenjet,
der wäre nett.

( Und bei der nächsten Stufe muss das Gedicht noch das Richtige Versmaß haben oder wie? )


----------



## SpeedyV6 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

[FONT=&quot]Die fünfte Runde bei PCGH oh ein Graus, hoffentlich flieg ich hier nicht raus.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5 Wörter sind in Reimen hier unter zu bringen; schon mit der Schubkarre hab ich mächtig zu ringen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Auch bei der Bohnensuppe fällt es mir schwer, aber irgendein Sinn muss jetzt her.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Weil ich weiterkommen will, da könnt ihr einen drauf lassen, muss jetzt hier Unterwasserrugby passen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Düsenjet wär als Hauptgewinn ein Hit, doch da spielt die Redaktion nicht mit. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## gamestoplay (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

reimen omg das kann ich mal wirklich rein gar nicht dementsprechend ist auch das ergebnis  

Die von PCGH spinnen,
jetzt kann man einen casemod gewinnen.

So eine Chance lass ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen
und werde ihn als Letzer an mich nehmen.

Der Kreis wird sich schließen,
weil Einige ins Leere schießen.

Ich mag gerne Met
und sammele Düsenjets.

Unterwasserrugby macht spaß,
drum gebe ich jetzt im Wettbewerb nochmehr Gas.

Kutten beim machen von Bohnensuppen sind Pflicht,
dass sag ich dir einfach mal ins gesicht.

Ich falle gleich in die Starre,
wegen dieser dummen Schubkarre

Ich kann nicht reimen,
deswegen lass ich es jetzt auch bleiben.


----------



## JBX (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ein sinnloses Gedicht von JBX:

Ich schlürfe dezent *Bohnensuppe*
und feier mit meiner Chaostruppe.
Heut fahr ich nen Rennen mit meiner *Schubkarre*,
bevor ich in die neueste *PCGH* starre.
Ein *Düsenjet* ist was feines,
doch ich bevorzuge was kleines.
*Unterwasserrugby* macht wohl Spaß, (sssssss aussprechen )
dasss Reimen ich wohl lieber lass.


----------



## gramallama (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Sammlung der* PCGH*,
die ist da

in nem *Düsenjet* hab ich sie liegen,
drum muss ich mit dem Teil jetzt fliegen

sie passen längst nicht mehr in eine *Schubkarre*,
ich besorg mir gleich ne Knarre

beim *Unterwasserrugby* wurde ich erschossen,
die *Bohnensuppe* ist nun vergossen


Sollte so passen  Was besseres ist mir nicht eingefallen.


----------



## brause_ (13. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Neuer Monat: Die *PCGH* ist da.
Ich hol sie mir mit ner *Schubkarre*, ist doch klar.

Mit dem *Düsenjet* gehts dann nach Haus,
bin kurz unterwegs und steig dann aus.

Die *Bohnensuppe* dampft auf dem Tisch,
wurde gerad gekocht und ist noch ganz frisch.

Etwas Sport tut gut nach dem Essen,
beim *Unterwasserrugby* kann man seine Kräfte mesen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Super GEIL! Nerds können kreativ sein...!!!! Der Beweis wäre mit diesem Fred definitiv erbracht...ich gebe weiter


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ist jetzt wochenend pause?


----------



## Dunzen (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> ist jetzt wochenend pause?


 
aber immer.....am wochenende wird gezockt und nichts mehr an der homepage oder im forum gemacht


----------



## lu89 (14. August 2011)

Gehts überhaupt noch weiter, oder wird jetzt gelost?


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



lu89 schrieb:


> Gehts überhaupt noch weiter, oder wird jetzt gelost?



Ich denke doch? Im Artikel Steht: "Der Gewinner der NobLorRos-Casemod ist das Community-Mitglied, das alle  Stufen erfolgreich meistert, bis nur noch ein Teilnehmer übrig  geblieben ist."


----------



## BladeDerHeld (14. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Abwarten und Tee Trinken.
Lasst den Jungs doch auch mal ein paar Stunden ruhe


----------



## Kusanar (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Tee? Iiiiihhhhhh. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh dass nichts passiert ist, die letzten 2 Tage im Delirium verbracht


----------



## Hauptsergant (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Tee? Iiiiihhhhhh. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh dass nichts passiert ist, die letzten 2 Tage im Delirium verbracht



Kann nicht sein - habe dich dort nicht gesehn Ich war schon seit Freitag dort und gerade zurückgekommen


----------



## Lan_Party (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hoffe doch das morgen die nächste Aufgabe kommt.


----------



## Meat Boy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wieso ist heute eigentlich nichts gekommen? Es ist doch Montag...


----------



## Re4dt (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Weil ich würd mal vermuten -> Gamescom 2011 am Montag: Battlefield 3 Kampfjet, Diablo 3, Witcher PC Version 2.0 - 70 neue Spyshots aus Köln - gamescom


> Das Redaktions-Team auf der Gamescom 2011 hat erste Fotos aus und vor  der Koelnmesse veröffentlicht, in der die Gamescom 2011 stattfindet. Zu  sehen sind Messestände und einige Kuriositäten.


Abwarten Leute früher oder Später kommt Aufgabe 6


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hmm, die Aufgabe scheint wohl zu sein, dass man sich selbst eine Aufgabe ausdenken muss. Wer die verrückteste Idee hat, gewinnt. 

Ich fange mal an. Jeder muss zum Zeitschriftenhändler seines Vertrauens gehen, 50 PCGH 10/2011 vorbestellen und den Gesichtsausdruck des Verkäufers mit verteckter Kamera aufnehmen. Fragst sich nur, wie man den Zettel mit seinem Namen auf das Bild bekommt. 


Edit: Ganz doofe zu Spam führende Idee.


----------



## lu89 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



L.B. schrieb:


> Hmm, die Aufgabe scheint wohl zu sein, dass man sich selbst eine Aufgabe ausdenken muss. Wer die verrückteste Idee hat, gewinnt.


 Man muß 10 MM Kunden davon überzeugen sich den Pc selbst zusammenzustellen, ohne Hausverbot zu kriegen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



lu89 schrieb:


> Man muß 10 MM Kunden davon überzeugen sich den Pc selbst zusammenzustellen, ohne Hausverbot zu kriegen.


 Wer soll kein Hausverbot kriegen - die 10 MM Kunden oder Du?


----------



## ATB (15. August 2011)

Hört auf. Sonst kommt Stephan noch auf dumme Gedanken


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hört auf. Sonst kommt Stephan noch auf dumme Gedanken


 
Als ob er sie nicht schon längst hätte!


----------



## Meat Boy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hoffentlich muss man für die nächste Aufgabe nicht auf der Gamescom sein, das wäre *******. 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, was dann die nächste Aufgabe sein wird:
- Besuchen Sie die Gamescom und filmen Sie sich beim vortragen Ihres Gedichts vor mindestens 20 Personen
- Während des Vortrags tragen Sie die Peripherie aus den vorherigen Stufen (Headset etc.) und essen Obst
- Im Video ist das Gehäuse zu sehen, das Sie vorher auf der Straße fotografiert haben
- Die Zuschauer müssen bis zum Ende bleiben und klatschen


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wartet doch mal geduldig ab, sonst driftet das hier zu stark ins OT. 

Die nächste Aufgabe kommt schon grüh genug.


----------



## ATB (15. August 2011)

Jetzt seit doch um Gotteswillen ruhig. Sonst kommen hier Aufgaben, bei denen man sich dann bei gewissen Personen hier im Forum bedanken kann


----------



## eri1911 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

.        gg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*



eri1911 schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


 
Leider etwas zu spät!


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



lu89 schrieb:


> Man muß 10 MM Kunden davon überzeugen sich den Pc selbst zusammenzustellen, ohne Hausverbot zu kriegen.


 Du hast hausverbot im MM deswegen bekommen.  Wie geil ist das den! Poste das mal im Labberthread. 
BTW: Es ist schon Dienstag ich möchte weitermachen ist iwi ganz Funny.


----------



## oglogo (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Gamescom 2011 is onXD


----------



## lu89 (16. August 2011)

Ich persönlich nicht, sowas soll aber vorkommen.


----------



## Dunzen (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also nach so langer Zeit hat doch jetzt jeder der Stufe 4 auch die Stufe 5 gemacht.........


ICh will weiter spielen....man die Wartezeit ist hier ja fast wie bei Gohtic 3 ungepatcht^^


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 5 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 6 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
Schmidde
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Wa1lock
Chicago
gamestoplay
beren2707
Acid
zebre
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
trnapster
Cionara
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
type_o
maxus08
Grunert
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
FrappTheHell
ImBanane
Schaf
JBX
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
lu89
Rolk
cann0nf0dder
hirschi-94
Mr.Knister
Lan_Party
funnymonkey
AlexKL77
Special_Flo
Hansvonwurst
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
prost
3mbryoyo
Bear86



Anmerkung: Ich habe meist auch bei Assonanzen und bei seltsamen Formatierungen ein Auge zugedrückt bzw. es gelten lassen, aber die Gedichte in den Beiträgen #635 (mmarkus) und #657 (StefanW12345) weisen meines Erachtens nur maximal drei statt der geforderten vier bis acht Paarreime auf. Ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch noch einmal bei einer zweiten, außenstehenden und damit neutralen Person rückversichert. Damit gehen vier Mitglieder weniger in die Stufe 6.

In wenigen Minuten startet die Stufe 6, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.

Zu der Aufgabe der Stufe 6: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...des-Gewinnspiels-laeuft-JETZT/PCGH-Heft/News/


----------



## slayerms (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

geht auch dänischer gurkensalat?


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Heute gibt es eine neue und diesmal regelkonforme Spezialität aus "L.B.s Salatstube". Für nur 12,95€ erhalten Sie dieses schmackhafte und reichhaltige Menü mit bestem Leitungswasser garniert auf Salat und Tomate.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Melone kostet extra


----------



## Breaker (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann leiste ich jetzt mal meinen Beitrag zu Stufe 6
Und das Salatblatt ist sogar echt


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@Stefan Guck mal - wo sind da nur 3? Wobei es ziemlich Fail ist muss ich zugeben 



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag:
> Ich las *PCGH*,
> und färbte mir das *Haar*,
> dabei schob ich meine Schub*karre*,
> ...


 Sind doch 4 oder?


----------



## mei-sta (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Chefsalat, als Spezialität: Zwei nicht funktionierende Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit freundlicher Unterstützung meiner bayrischen Mitbewohnerin.


----------



## Steppenfuha (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Durchsichtige hinter meinem Namen ist das Glas


----------



## trollkiller (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Was Knigge dazu wohl sagen würde?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meat Boy (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mmh... lecker Kabelsalat, habe ich jeden Tag unterm Tisch da. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@Wa1lock: Ok, ich dachte du hälst deine Formatierung mit dem Reim am Zeilenende (wie bei einem Paarreim üblich) bei. --> Dabei

@Alle anderen (inkl. PN-Anfragen): Das Salatblatt muss grün sein und es muss ein Salatblatt sein, wie man es üblicherweise auch in einem grünen Salat in einer Gaststätte oder als Brotbelag in einer Bäckerei finden würde, also z. B. Eisbergsalat oder Endiviensalat.


----------



## ImBanane (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So hab schnell ein Foto gemacht. Man bemerke das Basilikum Blatt ^^


----------



## Grunert (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So nun auch mein Beitrag,
wie angedroht diesmal in 18Mpx.

Wieso ich meiner Meinung nach die sechste Aufgabe bestanden habe:
- leckeres Abendessen mit Tomatensalat (die Fliege auf der Serviette kann es bezeugen (erst am PC gesehen  ))
- das Rot passt gut zu den Sata-Kabeln
- ich bin farbenblind und kann rot und grün nicht unterscheiden (laut Antidiskriminierungsgesetz darf ich deswegen nicht ausgeschlossen werden)
- ich mag die Politik von Nvidia nicht und möchte deswegen mit meinem roten Tomatensalat ein Zeichen für ATI setzen!
- mein Name steht auf einem grünen Blatt Papier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. da sich auf dieser Website Minderjährige befinden können, wurde heute Abend auf den Genuss von alkoholischen Getränken verzichtet
p.p.s. falls ich ausgeschlossen werde, hattet ihr hoffentlich euren Spaß 
p.p.p.s. wenn es Paarreime gibt, die nicht am Zeilenende sind, gibt es auch roten Kabelsalat!


----------



## Skysnake (16. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mehr Besteck schadet ja denke ich nicht. Ein 3 Gänge Menü sollte es schon sein bei einem köstlichen Kabelsalat 

Ihr wisst ja Klasse statt Masse, oder irgendwo so zumindest 

PS: Falls das zusätzliche Besteck/Schüssel ein Problem darstellen, dann bitte kurz Melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## violinista7000 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Toller Gewinnspiel! 

Leider habe ich nicht teilgenommen, denn selbst wenn man nicht gewinnt, so ein Spiel macht Unmengen Spaß!

PCGH FTW


----------



## theoturtle (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Es ist angerichtet :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frischer Salat aus meinem Garten
Denn ich gehöre zu den Harten

hab ihn nach Mitternacht gepflückt
und Nachbar hält mich für verrückt

dazu die Kabel, groß und klein
auf dem Teller liegend - so solls sein

Das Glas besitz ich lange schon
und auch nur dieses (ich hör den Hohn)

Messer, Gabel Serviette
ich leg halt wert auf Etikette

Was das jetzt soll werdet ihr fragen
und ich werds euch gerne sagen :

meine Reime sind zwar kleine
dafür aber richtig feine



Ich finds ja nett, dass ihr auch mal ein Auge zu drückt, aber : Wenn ich in 2 Sätzen mehr oder weniger zufällig 2 Wörter benutze die sich reimen ist das noch lange kein Reim ... Ich persönlich wäre weitaus weniger kulant gewesen und hätte so manchen rausgeschmissen. Wobei sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlen soll, bitte bitte ...



Daher stimme ich für den roten Kabelsalat - auch wenn grüne Blätter gefordert wurden.


----------



## Kusanar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Ich finds ja nett, dass ihr auch mal ein Auge zu drückt, aber : Wenn ich in 2 Sätzen mehr oder weniger zufällig 2 Wörter benutze die sich reimen ist das noch lange kein Reim ... Ich persönlich wäre weitaus weniger kulant gewesen und hätte so manchen rausgeschmissen. Wobei sich jetzt keiner angegriffen fühlen soll, bitte bitte ...


 

Damit hat theo eigentlich recht... gefordert waren klar Paarreime, mal kurzn Auszug aus Wikipedia:



> *Paarreim* Form: aabb ccdd (usw.)„*(a)* Ich geh' im Urwald für mich hin...
> *(a)* Wie schön, dass ich im Urwald bin:
> *(b)* man kann hier noch so lange wandern,
> *(b)* ein Urbaum steht neben dem andern.“
> – Heinz Erhardt​Es ist ein Paarreim, wenn sich die jeweils letzten Wörter von zwei aufeinander folgenden Versen reimen.




Wenn schon denn schon, sonst kann man sich ja auch in Zukunft einige künstlerische Freiheiten rausnehmen (siehe Tomatensalat, auch wenn ich den eigentlich lieber mag als das Grünzeugs ).

Verdammt, jetzt muss ich doch tatsächlich mal wieder was Gesundes kaufen gehen...


PS: Damit möchte ich genausowenig jemanden angreifen... je mehr dabei sind desto lustiger ^^


----------



## ATB (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Da hätten wir einen Salada Der lá Marodeur. Kann Spuren von Kupfer, Aluminium, Nickel und PVC enthalten.


----------



## Arazis (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Guten Appetit


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wir werden nach schweißtreibenden Aktionen und der Obstattacke in Stufe 3 noch zu "echt gesunden" Menschen, weiter so 

Ich habe das exotische asiatische Salatblatt gegen guten deutschen Bio-Eisbergsalat getauscht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## beren2707 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein kleines Salatblättchen inklusive USB/Mini-USB-Kabel, fertig ist der Kabelsalat.
@theoturtle & Kusanar: Ihr sprecht mir aus der Seele. Habe heute Nacht um halb eins noch ne PN an Stephan geschickt, weil ich es nicht fassen konnte, dass man hinterher Zeilenumbrüche hineinkonstruiert um noch irgendwie weiter mitmachen zu können; die Tatsache, dass Paarreime immer als Endreime realisiert werden und Reime innerhalb des Verses anderweitige Bezeichnungen haben (z.B. Binnenreim) ist nunmal unumstößlich.


----------



## Exinferis (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Voila!
Un Salat du kabél de nétzwerkè en dialogue avec de kavier de kabelschuhe ordinaire.

Rach und die Kochprofis wären begeistert, der Michelin-Stern mir sicher und ab jetzt brauche ich zu hause endlich nicht mehr kochen, nachdem meine Frau gesehen hat, was neuerdings bei uns auf den Tisch kommt. Als Desert gabs Kondensator-Mousse.


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hmmmm lecker 

Was gabs denn als Hauptgang?

Bei mir gabs als Hauptgang gegrillte DIEs


----------



## prost (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das heutige Tagesgericht.. hochwertiger Kabelsalat à la mdpcx:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

mhhhm Lecker   Stufe 7 kann kommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bitte schön!
Wer soll das bezahlen,
Wer hat das bestellt,
Wer hat so viel Pinke-pinke,
Wer hat so viel Geld? (C)


----------



## LordYoichi (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

nicht schön aber echt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich werde diesesmal nicht mitmachen.  Werde den anderen den Vortritt lassen.  Ich bin mit meinem PC glücklich meine Ellis brauchen zwar nen neuen aber so ein NT ist zu groß.  Klar könnte ich den PC wieder VK aber dazu wäre er mir zu Schade.  Also Leute haut rein und macht was draus.


----------



## Mindfuck (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 6.


----------



## oglogo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ja dann frohe Weihnachten .Gruß oglogo


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Leckerer (Kabel-) Salat vom Chefkoch persönlich serviert.


----------



## Mambo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Guten Appetit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ganz frisch zubereitet


----------



## T0M@0 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funnymonkey (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein (Kabel-) Salat


----------



## NOob95 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein kleiner Kabelsalat mit zwei S-ATA, einem RJ45(Lan) und einem RJ11 Kabel.
Der Salat ist zwar nicht mehr der frischeste, aber ich hoffe er ist noch als solcher erkennbar 
Ich war außerdem noch so frei die Serviette zu einer Origami-Seerose zu falten


----------



## BladeDerHeld (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Angebot des Tages

Ein klassischer Kabelmix auf frischem
Romana Salat. Dazu feiner Balsamicoessig
und ein dazu passender Apfelwein.

4,60 €




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Hunger wünscht Ihnen Ihr 
BladeDerHeld


----------



## Miyu (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wenn das kein schön angerichteter Kabelsalat ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Karton auf, Knäuel heraus und fix den alten Salat aus dem Bio-Müll gefischt... von Frische war ja keine Rede... Der Zettel ist übrigens seit Stufe 2  dabei !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frage: Sieht man den Salat oder muss ich nochmal raus und frischen kaufen?


----------



## Fire8ird (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Kabelsalat a la Seasonic:


----------



## 3mbryoyo (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

es ist angerichtet


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein leckerer Kabelsalat:
(Salatblatt ist nen echtes, leider nicht mehr so schön weil der Salat seit einer Woche im Kühlfach lag):


----------



## Patrick30 (17. August 2011)

Wohl bekomms!!! 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zebre (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hab die Meldung leider erst nach dem Essen gesehen. Daher hab ich auch nur noch ein kleines Stückchen Salat gehabt. Hoffe das reicht aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slayerms (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

mein salat*_*....have fun^^

reupp hab das glas vergessen


lg
slayerms


----------



## CooperManiac (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hier mal mein menü:


----------



## Spyware (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein neues USB-Gadget: Green IT USB Salat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunzen (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Leider nur noch den Restsalat aus dem Biomüll gehabt Dazu ein altes SATA Kabel.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjKaTa (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen! 

Der Rechner wäre echt Nice, damit würde ich meinem Bruder eine Freude machen,
sein 3 Jahre alter Laptop gibt langsam den Geist auf und Geburtstag hat er auch demnächst 

(mache gleich noch die anderen stufen)


----------



## moe (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hab gewusst, dass das noch kommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@DjKaTa: Das kannst du dir sparen. Jede Stufe kann nur in einem begrenzten Zeitraum absolviert werden.


----------



## DjKaTa (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



moe schrieb:


> @DjKaTa: Das kannst du dir sparen. Jede Stufe kann nur in einem begrenzten Zeitraum absolviert werden.


 
Hab ich vor paar Sekunden auch selber gesehen, schade FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## Banane5 (17. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein lecker kabelsalat


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Einmal Insalata Knista, buon apetito!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Schmecken lassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das sind doch alles keine echten Salate!
Das hier ist nen Salat (einmal in die Kabelkiste gegrabscht  ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Erstmal Spülmaschine ausräumen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

sodale hier mein beitrag zu stufe 6


----------



## Schaf (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

leider ohne Dressing


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Kabelsalata Mista!

Ich freue mich über die geschaffte 6. Stufe...
... und meine Freundin gleich über einen schönen frischen Salat


----------



## Chicago (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hoffe es Mundet!


----------



## Acid (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Frischer Löwenzahn Salat aus dem Garten!!


----------



## brause_ (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der hat gut geschmeckt


----------



## Cionara (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



etwas puristisch, etwas wenig, aber soll ja auch nicht zum verspeisen sein 

des nachbars hase freut sich schon auf grünzeug...


----------



## Mr.Maison (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

DingDingDing Stufe7...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitteschön, die heutige diät:
kaltgerätekabel an kopfsalat, dazu gereicht ein kühles glass wasser.
wünsche guten appetit


----------



## Vake1986 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Heute gibt es Kabelsalat zum Abendessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Immer noch derselbe Zettel.


----------



## type_o (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der Zettel ist seit Runde 1 dabei!  
Und Kabelsalat gibet bei mir nich mehr.  
MfG type_o 

I Depp , wie soll man so nur essen? Wenn dann richtig!


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So Leute,
ich bin auch wieder dabei.
Leider hat der Döner kein größeres Salatblatt hergegeben als der der kleine grüne Fleck der neben der Gabel sitzt 
Die Servierte ist im Hintergrund, der angefressene Döner liegt drauf


----------



## Bennz (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Kabelsalat ohne spinat. (schlechte Handy Cam)


----------



## SpeedyV6 (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

heut gibts zum Abendbrot nur nen Salat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 6 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 7 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
zebre
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Cionara
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
type_o
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
ImBanane
Schaf
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
Schmidt
Steppenfuha
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
prost
3mbryoyo



In Kürze startet die Stufe 7, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist.


----------



## Grunert (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Endlich darf ich auch nicht mehr mitmachen! 
Wehe, wenn sich das unter 100 Stufen entscheidet, dann ärger ich mich nämlich statt meinem Tomatensalat kein Löwenzahnsalat gemacht zu haben 

Viel Spaß an den Rest und dem Gewinner viel Freude mit dem gelben Nobleros.


----------



## watercooled (17. August 2011)

Ich hab ja schon verpennt bei Stufe 2 mit zu machen


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

dann bin ich mal gespannt was kommt 

btw. es sind noch 59 leute dabei!


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und da waren es noch 59 Teilnehmer.
Das kann sich ja nur noch um hunderte von Stufen handeln..


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 7 führt mal wieder nach draußen und ist fies (hoffe ich ): Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel

--> Achtet bitte darauf, dass das Wasser gut zu sehen ist!

@Grunert: Der Löwenzhan ist zugegebenermaßen grenzwertig, da er selten verspeist wird, aber er ist grün und in Blattform vorhanden.


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

Naja also ein Problem werd ich haben. Nun hier in der Stadt haben wir nur einen recht normalen Fluss. Das Wasser wird man sehr deutlich sehen blos wie Krieg ich das mit dem kleinen USB stick hin damit man es erkennt auf dem Bild   
To do list: Morgen ab zur Fils  (Fluss)


----------



## prost (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wie gut dass ich es nur 5 Minuten zum See hab 
Bild kommt dann morgen (an meinem Geburtstag ), soll ja heiß werden


----------



## Acid (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Stufe 7 führt mal wieder nach draußen und ist fies (hoffe ich ): Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel
> 
> --> Achtet bitte darauf, dass das Wasser gut zu sehen ist!
> 
> @Grunert: Der Löwenzhan ist zugegebenermaßen grenzwertig, da er selten verspeist wird, aber er ist grün und in Blattform vorhanden.


 

Löwenzahn ist Grenzwertig?? Wir essen hier sehr viel davon! Gibt bestimmt 3-4 x im Monat bei uns Löwenzahnsalat, wächst hier aber auch sehr viel... KA wie das in anderen Regionen ist. Aber egal ist ja Grün und auch Salat 

Zur neuen Runde habe ich eine Frage, ist ein Gartenteich mit Springbrunnen auch gültig?


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ok, aber was ist ein *Wechel*datenträger?

@Acid: nach den Bedingungen doppelt gültig: Stillgewässer (u. a. Teich) _oder_ Brunnen - jeweils mit Wasser; Du hast beides.

Nun hoffen wir mal, dass doppelt gültig nicht ungültig ergibt......


----------



## Hansvonwurst (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Sechste Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ok, aber was ist ein *Wechel*datenträger?


 
Ein Datenträger mit einem Satz Daten (genannt "Datei") namens "Wechel" drauf!


----------



## >ExX< (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@Readt:
Geh einfach in die Nähe eines Flusses, in der einen Hand hälst du USB Stick und den Zettel, mit der anderen hand knipst du 
oder leg den stick auf den zettel, wird schon gehen


----------



## Re4dt (17. August 2011)

Das doofe ich hab eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit Festbrennweit objektiven. Fokussiere ich auf das Wasser wird man das Blatt verschwommen sehen und andersrum. Naja so werd ich es machen zur Not Leih ich mein Kumpel sein 18-57mm objektiv


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Acid schrieb:


> Zur neuen Runde habe ich eine Frage, ist ein Gartenteich mit Springbrunnen auch gültig?


 Gartenteich = Teich, also ja


Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ok, aber was ist ein *Wechel*datenträger?


Ein Wech*s*eldatenträger, bei dem der Schreiberling einen Buchstaben unterschlagen hat.
--> Korrigiert


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

schöne sache, dann wart ich mal aufs tageslicht


----------



## Skysnake (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ja, das werde ich wohl auch machen, ansonsten sieht man nix, oder einer ruft am Ende noch die Polizei, weils da dauernd blitzt 

Zum Glück ziehe ich jetzt dann um. Die ganzen Nachbarn müssen ja so langsam denken, das man einen an der Waffel hat


----------



## Exinferis (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Externes DVD/CD-Laufwerk mit CD/DVD auch gültig? Weil der Datenträger ist ja eigentlich die CD/DVD, die jedoch keinen der Anschlüsse enthält, wohl aber das Laufwerk.
Oder ich muss wohl wirklich meinen USB-Stick nehmen. Nehm ich besser den meiner Frau!


----------



## Grunert (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Das doofe ich hab eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit Festbrennweit objektiven. Fokussiere ich auf das Wasser wird man das Blatt verschwommen sehen und andersrum. Naja so werd ich es machen zur Not Leih ich mein Kumpel sein 18-57mm objektiv


 
Absoluter Schwachsinn.
Die Brennweite hat damit gar nichts zu tun.

Probier mal ein Stativ und eine kleine Blende z.B. F12 aus.

Wie kommst du denn darauf, dass mit einer variablen Brennweite das Bild schärfer wird?
(man kann das Bild auch nur mit einer festen Brennweite schießen/machen)
Ich würde sogar mal sagen, dass man mit einer Festbrennweite die schärfsten Bilder hinbekommt!


----------



## P_E_T_Z_I (17. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

"Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" beinhaltet. 
ich werde jeden von euch 1n1 machen um da teil zu bekommen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Exinferis schrieb:


> Externes DVD/CD-Laufwerk mit CD/DVD auch gültig? Weil der Datenträger ist ja eigentlich die CD/DVD, die jedoch keinen der Anschlüsse enthält, wohl aber das Laufwerk.
> Oder ich muss wohl wirklich meinen USB-Stick nehmen. Nehm ich besser den meiner Frau!


 Gemäß der Formulierung muss der Wechseldatenträger als solches einen der genannten Anschlüsse aufweisen.


----------



## watercooled (18. August 2011)

P_E_T_Z_I schrieb:
			
		

> "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" beinhaltet.
> ich werde jeden von euch 1n1 machen um da teil zu bekommen



Du bist viel zu spät


----------



## AlexKL77 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mist,jetzt weiß ich auch wieder,was ich vergessen hatte...


----------



## zebre (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wie lange werden die nächsten Stufen denn so in etwa aktiv sein? Ich denke das durchaus einige auf die Gamescom gehen werden und man dann keine Zeit hat was für das Gewinnspiel zu machen. Ich bin zum Beispiel am Freitag praktisch den ganzen Tag weg und hätte keine Möglichkeit eine Aufgabe zu erfüllen. Die momentane Aufgabe ist noch kein Problem, aber wenn die auch nur 24 Stunden läuft, wäre ich spätestens Freitag raus.

Ich fände es daher gut wenn die Gamescom bedacht wird. Und wenn nicht ist es zwar schade, aber dann kann man nichts machen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ist ja auch cool, keine neuen Fotos! Nur Einwände. Gehe gleich Hunderunde machen, mal sehen, was mein K800i kann...!?


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

lch werde jetzt jetzt den letzten Post nicht editieren, um recht zu behalten...! Und ein indirektes Outing...Heiliger See zu Potsdam (glücklicherwise keine 2 min mit Hund [2 Klappen]) bei Nacht. Das "stehende" Gewässer kann man fast riechen...  


EDIT: Welche Pfütze kann mit Algen bestehen..

EDIT 2.0:Als Beweis die Querschüsse..!

EDIT 2.1: Gut, daß der Stick trocknet...auch wenn er nicht so aussieht, ist ein 8GB-Stick, den ich gerade benutze...!!!

EDIT 2.2: Jetzt noch der Zettel (wie peinlich...) Nacht ist auch vorbei! Ohne Worte, bei soviel EDIT!


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

werd wohl erst nach der arbeit dazu kommen mir eine pfütze zu suchen  

sieht aber gut aus mit den algen


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sieht bei mir genauso aus. Auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause noch schnell am See anhalten...


----------



## Miyu (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Schön wenn man Deutschlands größten See direkt vor Haus und Balkon hat.  Auf dem Bild zu sehen: 2 externe Festplatten Formfaktor 1,8 Zoll - S1 Mini mit 120 und 160 GB Speicherplatz, 1 USB-Stick mit 16 GB, ein externer DVD-Brenner SE-S084D und ein Blu-ray Combo Laufwerk SH-B123L. Dahinter der See und sogar etwas Sicht auf die schweizer Alpen - was wie ich betonen möchte recht selten ist um diese Uhrzeit! Alles nur für Euch !!!!

Ich hoffe es ist nah/deutlich genug...  sonnige Hardware-Guten-Morgengrüße vom Bodensee :o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exinferis (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sie.... die MS USB-Stick kurz vor dem Auslaufen. (Beziehungsweise "volllaufen". Das Boot ist bei einem weiteren Bild an einem Teich schon am absaufen)
Also das wird sich definitv nicht als neue Methode zum Verschiffen von Hardware etablieren.
Flaschenpost kontra Papierboot-USB-Stick


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einmal torfkanal mit torfkahn 'moorbirke' nach steinhuder art im hintergrund, nen rally 2 turbo 4gig von ocz im vordergrund 
wegen des shitwetters hab ich aber leider nur handy dabei gehabt


----------



## SnakeZwei (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Dieses Mal musste ich echt ein paar Kilometer fahren um die geeignete Location zu finden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Opark (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Leider keinen Goldfisch erwischt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Direkt in meinem Garten(hoffe es ist genug Wasser)


----------



## moe (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich wollte ihn erst reinschmeißen, aber dann hätte man ihn nicht mehr erkannt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das Bild zeigt eine WD Elements 2 TB (USB 2.0) Und einen Corsair Flash Voyager GT 8 GB am "Strand" der Aller in Celle. Hoffe mal das macht nichts, dass der USB-Stick im Sand steckt.


----------



## oglogo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

jetzt bin ich auch für bekloppt erklärt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



USB-Stick von der Uni und ein Brunnen in Karlsruhe.
Mein Zettel ist bei dem Wind leider baden gegangen.


----------



## ImBanane (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So schnell zu nem kleinen See gefahren


----------



## Grunert (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



G-l-l4X0r7 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sauerei, da studiert man 5 Jahre am KIT und hat weder Rucksack, noch USB-Stick 
Wofür gab es die USB-Sticks? ^^


----------



## oglogo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

na dann prost prost  Gruß oglogo


----------



## Arazis (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Flach USB-Stick von Nvidia , und nen Teddy Usb-Stick ^^ sowie ne Platte


----------



## Acid (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Trekstor 8GB


----------



## Mindfuck (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag für Stufe 7!


----------



## Mambo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

2h Spaziergang an unsere schöne Aare:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin total verschwitzt und brauch jetzt erstma ne kühle dusche...


----------



## CooperManiac (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so nächste stufe :


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild: Ein Kingston USB-Stick und der Wittigbach.


----------



## Mr.Knister (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wie gut, dass unter der Brücke noch Wasser stand...der Rest vom Rinnsal war staubtrocken...Voilá, ein ehemaliger mp3-Player an der "Fließ"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:
Man verzeihe mir bitte die miese Qualität, weder Kamera noch Fotografierkünste sind 1a...


----------



## T0M@0 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag für Stufe 7  
Grad eben das war so lustig 
Ich mach grad dort Bilder kommt ein Alter Opa schaut mich ganz komisch an und sagt : "Somel was machs den duu da buar? Bist du noch ganz heile im Kopf?!" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wer errät wo das ist, bekommt einen Keks.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

wunderschönes Gewässer


----------



## Schaf (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

erledigt


----------



## Cionara (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sandisk Cruzer Blade 8Gb bei 'nem versteckten Bach  im Wald, alles andere ist ausgetrocknet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire8ird (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mal mein Stick, der sich beinahe eine Abkühlung gegönnt hätte:


----------



## Cionara (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Kleiner Tippfehler: 





> Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 7 sind alle Nutzer, die die fünfte Stufe des Gewinnspiels erfolgreich bewältigt haben


 Müsste natürlich sechste Stufe heißen.


----------



## Mr.Maison (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

DingDingDing Stufe 8! Mein Beitrag mit dem Ems-Jade-Kanal. Enjoy...


----------



## slayerms (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

und hier mein beitrag die wunderschöne eider in dithmarschen(schleswig holstein)^^
der zettel is seit runde 1 mit am start 
und der usb stick isn scandisk cluzer 8gb oder so ähnlich sieht recht gut aus und is klein und handlich



lg slayerms


----------



## funnymonkey (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gewässer ist ein kleines Biotop nahe unserer Schule.


----------



## Bennz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so die Gera und nen Paar Usb Sticks von TakeMS 4 u. 16gb im fotoshooting mit el zettel aus teil 1-6


----------



## BladeDerHeld (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Alles im Lot aufm Boot,alles in Butter aufm Kutter...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hatte gerade keinen Teich zur Verfügung, aber ein Brunnen geht ja auch. Nur das Fotografieren gestaltet sich als äußerst anspruchsvoll. Ich hoffe, man erkennt die Wasseroberfläche. Auf den anderen Bildern sieht man den Namen auf dem Zettel leider nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Thema GamesCom....
Wie wäre es mit der Aufgabe:
"Fotografiere ein Messebabe mit deinem Zettel im Dekoltee?" 

Dann hättet ihr bald genug Bilder für die vierte Gamescom-Messebabe-News.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ich bin dafür das aufm nächsten bild ein gletscherkrone (aldi musli marke) werk, ne schüssel müsli, milch und das zettelchen mit username zu sehen sein muss wenn ihr schon mit gamescon vorschlägen anfangt 
da muss man dann erstmal rausfinden wer gletscherkrone herstellt usw...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nein, ich möchte Hardware sehen, die in den Sand gesetzt wurde!


----------



## Hauptsergant (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also 4 GB USB-Stick, Zettel und Leine dort unten Mit Kleberband festgeklebbt, da beim 1 Fotoshooting war sofort Zettel samt USB-Stick weggeflogen. Gott sei Dank es war ein Werbe-Artikel mit 256 KB!


----------



## DeadlyTear (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag zur Stufe 7.
Sommerliche Grüße vom schönen Rhein-Herne-Kanal im Herzen des Ruhrpotts.


----------



## Dunzen (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So bin kurz zum "neuen" Schleuse am Neckar in Stuttgart Untertürkheim gedüst, 16Gb usb stick und namen ausgepackt und hab das Bild gemacht........Und dann ist mein Namenschild ins Wasser geflogen und ich konnt kein zweites besseres machen hoffe das reicht.
(Hier noch ein Bild von der Schleuse aus dem internet damit euch ein bessers Bild machen könnt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und warum steht bei Stufe 7 "Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 7 sind alle Nutzer, die die FÜNFTE Stufe des Gewinnspiels erfolgreich bewältigt haben"...Müsste das nicht die sechste sein??


----------



## NOob95 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Grüße aus dem sonnigen St. Pölten !!!

Auf dem Bild zu sehen ist ein äußerst alter USB-Stick und der Fluss Traisen. Außerdem kann man bei genauerem Betrachten auch die Frequency Gäste erkennen die sich im Fluss abkühlen 

Das wars dann für heute... Ich geh wieder aufs Frequency Gelände 

P.S.: USB-Stick und mein Name sind leicht verschwommen da meine Kamera sich nur auf den Fluss oder den Zettel scharfstellen konnte. Sollte aber trotzdem kein Problem sein beides zu erkennen.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier nun mein Beitrag zu Stufe 7...

Auf dem Bild ist ein 4GB USB-Stick sowie der Kanal (Saalearm) zu sehen. Was da so drauf schwimmt will ich garnet wissen, paar km weiter waren welche baden


----------



## inzpekta (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Just my 2 cents:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mei-sta (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Dreisam und meine Seagate-Platte sowie mein 16GB USB-Stick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vake1986 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Unser Campus Teich in voller Pracht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Grunert schrieb:


> Sauerei, da studiert man 5 Jahre am KIT und hat weder Rucksack, noch USB-Stick
> Wofür gab es die USB-Sticks? ^^


 
Die gabs damals zu den Rucksäcken... ^^


----------



## zebre (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Bild
Werbegeschenkstick, Zettel und Bach


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein 4 GB Usb stick und ein kleiner Teich bei mir in der Nähe


----------



## Meat Boy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier ist mein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordYoichi (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

da ist meins 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (18. August 2011)

Ich hoff des ist so ok ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so, ein bischen wasser war noch im bach 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banane5 (18. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut wenn man einen Teich 200m entfernt hat


----------



## Chicago (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Noch schnell nach der Arbeit zum Dorfbach geeilt!


----------



## brause_ (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der Tümpel hinterm Haus


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Bild:
nach 9 Std extrem nervraubender Arbeit geschossen


----------



## theoturtle (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

War das schön nach einem harten Arbeitstag noch ne Runde zu spazieren - PCGH macht gesünder !





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich war so schlau und hab meinen Zettel "befestigt" - ist übrigens schon der 3te Zettel, da einer der Apfelschorle meiner großen Tochter zum Opfer gefallen ist und der andere dem von meiner kleinen Tochter gefundenen Kugelschreiber

_Zitat von Hauptsergant:_


> Gott sei Dank es war ein Werbe-Artikel mit 256 KB


 
Ich nehme an die Einheit die du meintest war MB 

_Zitat von slayerms :_


> der zettel is seit runde 1 mit am start


 
War nicht Runde 1 noch ganz ohne Zettel ?


----------



## Spyware (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Oh man...ich hätte es doch bei Tageslicht machen sollen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## type_o (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Samsung F3 500Gb, die springt immer zw. zwei Rechner'n hin und her. 
Bild enstand am Ufer der Elbe in Dresden. 

MfG type_o


----------



## BladeDerHeld (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Spyware schrieb:


> Oh man...ich hätte es doch bei Tageslicht machen sollen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das ist aber schon dunkel bei dir... bei uns kann man noch bissel sehen...


----------



## Spyware (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> das ist aber schon dunkel bei dir... bei uns kann man noch bissel sehen...


 
Naja ein wenig kann man hier schon noch sehen...mit den Augen bzw. Kamera+Stativ...hatte jetzt aber nur zügig die kleine Digicam mit...samt Blitz erkennt man zwar den Zettel aber das Wasser ist schon echt schwierig...ohne Baden zu gehen  Aaber man erkennt ja ein wenig Wasser und das reicht für die nächste Stufe


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sodele habs auch noch geschafft


----------



## Kusanar (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sodale, dann häng ich mich mal als letzter (???) dran:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heut nachmittag mal mit einem USB-Stick und meiner 2,5" FW/USB Platte "Gassi" gegangen 


Ihr seid übrigens schuld daran, dass es seit letzter Woche bei mir aussieht als wär eine Bombe explodiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank Gewinnspiel keine Zeit zum aufräumen  ... behaupt ich jetzt halt mal .....


----------



## SpeedyV6 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Nach der Arbeit noch geschafft ein Bild zu machen. Ist aber ganz schön dunkel draußen. Mit Blitzlicht ist es nur ein weißes Blatt. -.-


----------



## trollkiller (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Gehäuse, weil es ein Werbe USB-Stick war.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Spyware schrieb:


> Naja ein wenig kann man hier schon noch sehen...mit den Augen bzw. Kamera+Stativ...hatte jetzt aber nur zügig die kleine Digicam mit...samt Blitz erkennt man zwar den Zettel aber das Wasser ist schon echt schwierig...ohne Baden zu gehen  Aaber man erkennt ja ein wenig Wasser und das reicht für die nächste Stufe


  Wasser sieht man, dass bestätige ich


----------



## Kusanar (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bin ich doch nicht letzter 
Aber man sieht wie motiviert die Leute hier sind, wenn sie bei Dunkelheit noch vor die Haustür wieseln!


----------



## Spyware (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Wasser sieht man, dass bestätige ich



Sehr gut Na dann...wir bitten um Stufe 8 werte Damen und Herren!


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sind dieses mal überhaupt welche raus geflogen?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Stufe 7 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 8 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
zebre
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Cionara
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
type_o
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
ImBanane
Schaf
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
trollkiller
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Hardwarefreak81
moe
Meat Boy
3mbryoyo



In Kürze startet die Stufe 8, sobald der aktualisierte Artikel auf der Startseite zu sehen ist. Ab Stufe 9 kommt ein Ausschlussverfahren zum Einsatz, die Stufe 8 ist davon aber noch nicht betroffen. Details dazu gleich in der Ankündigung.



Cionara schrieb:


> Kleiner Tippfehler:  Müsste natürlich sechste Stufe heißen.


Korrekt, das war ein Copy&Paste-Bug.


Skysnake schrieb:


> Sind dieses mal überhaupt welche raus geflogen?


Zwei Teilnehmer sind nicht mehr dabei.


----------



## trollkiller (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Sind dieses mal überhaupt welche raus geflogen?


 
Ja, 2 Leute

edit: Zu spät und verzählt 

edit2: Doch nicht verzählt, Stephan hatte sich verzählt


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

schnell Update
wenn ich es nicht vorm zu bett gehen lesen kann bin ich leider raus


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Da sag ich mal "Fleißig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen" 

@Exx das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst mit Stufe 9 los. Als nächstes kommt 7 

Also keine Bange.

Auch wenn ich noch nicht recht weiß, was das jetzt heißt


----------



## >ExX< (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sag ich mal "Fleißig ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen"
> 
> @Exx das Ausschlussverfahren geht erst mit Stufe 9 los. Als nächstes kommt 7
> 
> ...


 das problem ist, dass ich so doofe arbeitszeiten hab, wenn ich dann nach hause komme, ists fast dunkel.
deshalb hab ich mein foto eben direkt nach der arbeit geschossen bevor ich zuhause war


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Stufe 8: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT - casemod, gewinnspiel


----------



## Grunert (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also das mit der KO-Runde finde ich schlecht, da sich dann keiner mehr Zeit für ausgefallene Lösungen der Aufgaben nimmt!
Und gerade das hat einen Reiz ausgemacht. 

Dann überleg dir bitte lieber richtig schwere Aufgaben und gib den Leuten 24H Zeit!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

wo krieg ich nur um die uhrzeit nen haustier her ?


----------



## Meat Boy (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na toll, die neue Regel ist total bescheuert. Wie soll man Beiträge rechtzeitig veröffentlichen, wenn man arbeiten geht? Ich komme erst um 16:45 nach Hause, und wenn die nächste Stufe schon morgens startet, wird ein Großteil nicht rechtzeitig mitmachen können.  Wenn die Stufen jetzt immer abends erscheinen solls mir egal sein... ansonsten finde ich es ungerecht, fast alle Teilnehmer nach so vielen Stufen plötzlich auszuschließen!

PS: Menschen sind doch auch Wirbeltiere, zählt auch ein Foto mit diesem Tier?


----------



## Bennz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so mal meine Büfelhüfte ausm schlaf gehollt xD


----------



## ImBanane (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Edit: alles falsch verstanden


----------



## cann0nf0dder (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

der sieht aus als wüsste er nicht was er mit der situation anfangen soll


----------



## Bennz (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> der sieht aus als wüsste er nicht was er mit der situation anfangen soll


 
dacht ich mir auch grad


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na endlich neue Aufgaben. Da wir eh gerade bei einer Kuschelsession waren, ist die Aufgabe schnell erledigt. Keines der drei beteiligten Wirbeltiere wurde bei der Aktion verletzt oder psychisch beeinträchtigt (die Katze hat nur kurz mißtrauisch geschaut.).


----------



## Skysnake (18. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na toll, wo bekomme ich jetzt ein Wirbeltier her 

Hm... wobei... ich hab ne Idee 

Das wird dann aber schon sehr anstrengend


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Siebte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Meat Boy schrieb:


> Na toll, die neue Regel ist total bescheuert. Wie soll man Beiträge rechtzeitig veröffentlichen, wenn man arbeiten geht? Ich komme erst um 16:45 nach Hause, und wenn die nächste Stufe schon morgens startet, wird ein Großteil nicht rechtzeitig mitmachen können.  Wenn die Stufen jetzt immer abends erscheinen solls mir egal sein... ansonsten finde ich es ungerecht, fast alle Teilnehmer nach so vielen Stufen plötzlich auszuschließen!
> 
> PS: Menschen sind doch auch Wirbeltiere, zählt auch ein Foto mit diesem Tier?


 
ja, bei mir ists noch schlechter, habe erst um 7 uhr abends feierabend+ dann noch fahrtzeit.
gibt ja jetzt schon 2 user die ein bild haben 
ist leider nen bisschen doof das so zu machen da man halt nicht immer zeit hat


----------



## Fire8ird (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jetzt hab ichs aber:


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Fire8ird schrieb:


> Edit: **** Zettel vergessen.


Cool, wegen genau diesem Problem mußte ich gestern 2 mal zum See....


----------



## Cionara (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mit Zeitdruck wird's doch erst spaßig, außerdem werden die Aufgaben dann bestimmt auch fair gestellt. Nicht wie diese hier, bei der die Leute mit Haustier schön gemütlich ablachsen


----------



## Re4dt (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Schnell um 23 Uhr noch zum Nachbarn 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@Grunert: Die "richtig schwere Aufgabe" besteht halt darin, schnell zu sein. Die Frage bei den Bildern ist eben, ob es möglich ist, den Schwierigkeitsgrad immer weiter zu steigern, ohne irgendwann moralisch verwerfliche Dinge zu fordern oder unzählige kostspielige Gimmicks auf einem Bild zu vereinen. Die Aufgabe soll schließlich nicht nur schwierig und etwas verrückt sein, sondern muss vor allem auch überprüfbar sein.
Was man nicht vergessen darf: Die Organisation ist extrem aufwendig und es ist auch unverhältnismäßig, wenn ein Zweit- oder Drittplatzierter nach dutzenden Runden gar nichts gewinnt.

@Meat Boy: Siehe Antwort an Grunert. Wenn im Text von "das Tier" die Rede ist, sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass Menschen nicht zählen.  Der Vollständigkeit habe ich das allerdings noch ergänzt. Die Uhrzeiten werden schwanken, da ich nun eben nicht mehr gezwungen bin, möglichst früh nach 24 Stunden eine Stufe zu beenden (und eine neue zu starten), damit wenigstens 1-2 Teilnehmer ausscheiden.


----------



## >ExX< (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Cionara schrieb:


> Mit Zeitdruck wird's doch erst spaßig, außerdem werden die Aufgaben dann bestimmt auch fair gestellt. Nicht wie diese hier, bei der die Leute mit Haustier schön gemütlich ablachsen


 
ja wenn man Ferien hat oder so bestimmt, diejenigen lachen sich eins ins Fäustchen, genau so wie die die Haustiere haben
Aber Leute die erst arbeiten müssen findens nicht so tolll


----------



## SnakeZwei (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also gut, die Stufe 8 kann eigentlich jeder irgendwie auch ich im laufe des Tages schaffen. Aber das Ausschlußverfahren benachteiligt alle arbeitenden, studierenden und wer weiss wie sonst noch Beschäftigten. Bitte macht doch weiter mit den Aufgaben wie bisher und steigert ggf. den Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich selber habe zur Zeit Urlaub und würde von der neuen Regel evtl. sogar profitieren, aber ich würde einen fairen Wettbewerb bevorzugen. Bitte lyncht mich nicht gleich alle für diesen Beitrag.


----------



## Meat Boy (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hm ok, dann muss ich eben meinen kleinen Bruder (er hat Schulferien) zwingen, die Gewinnspielseite alle 5 Minuten zu aktualisieren und bei der nächsten Stufe sofort mit zu machen. 
Morgen gibts von mir ein Bild meiner Wellensittiche und ähm... Moorhuhn?^^ Nein Scherz.


----------



## Acid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich finde die regelung auch nicht gut theoritisch müsste man ja von morgens bis abends minütlich pcgh aktualisieren um zu sehen ob die stufe schon aktiv ist. Ich finde man sollte dann zumindest eine startzeit festlegen.


----------



## Spyware (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> @Grunert: Die "richtig schwere Aufgabe" besteht halt darin, schnell zu sein. Die Frage bei den Bildern ist eben, ob es möglich ist, den Schwierigkeitsgrad immer weiter zu steigern, ohne irgendwann moralisch verwerfliche Dinge zu fordern oder unzählige kostspielige Gimmicks auf einem Bild zu vereinen. Die Aufgabe soll schließlich nicht nur schwierig und etwas verrückt sein, sondern muss vor allem auch überprüfbar sein.
> Was man nicht vergessen darf: Die Organisation ist extrem aufwendig und es ist auch unverhältnismäßig, wenn ein Zweit- oder Drittplatzierter nach dutzenden Runden gar nichts gewinnt.


 
Ich finde die aktuell eingetragene Regeländerung etwas zu radikal, denn es ist auch ein etwas moralisch verwerfliches Ding, die Leute den ganzen Tag (vor allem im Sommer bei dem Wetter) vorm PC auf aktualisieren drücken zu lassen, ganz davon abgesehen, dass es auch ein wenig unfair gegenüber der arbeitenden Bevölkerung ist. Es entsteht dann auch ein Vorteil für diejenigen, denen alles Verfügbar ist...ein Suchen nach einer anderen Möglichkeit über Freunde oder Nachbarn ist gar nicht erst möglich, da es bestimmt zu lange dauern würde. Klar ist aber auch, dass man es so wie bisher nicht weiterführen kann. Deshalb meine Vorschläge, auch, wenn sie vermutlich nicht beachtet und hinterfragt werden:
1. Aufhebung der min. 24h aktiv Regel...vlt. max. 12h ab deinem Post. Kann bis zum Ende noch in Stufen reduziert werden.
2. Aufgabenschwierigkeit ein wenig anheben.
3. Bei nur mehr 10 Teilnehmern eine Umfrage nach dem kreativsten Bild oder Auslosung, da es sich dann wirklich alle verdient haben und die restlichen 9 könnte man mit einem kleinen Trostpreis entlohnen. 

Und das nächste Bild von mir kommt im laufe des Tages, da meine Katze bis jetzt nicht aufgetaucht ist...


----------



## Cionara (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Erstmal abwarten was dann als nächstes kommt ^^


----------



## Bennz (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ich komm gut klar mit den neuen regeln.


----------



## Kusanar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Also mir gehts leider auch so wie vielen Anderen hier, muss den ganzen Tag schuften und Haustier hab ich genauso wenig eins... Naja, mal abwarten, vielleicht find ich hier in der Bude iwo noch ein Spiel und eine Kuh vor der Haustür  Das ist wieder das praktische daran, wenn man mitten in den Bergen lebt...

Mal davon abgesehen ist die *Regelung erst ab Stufe 9 gültig*, für die die sich jetzt mega abstressen


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Darf ich vorstellen, unser Zwergkaninchen und das PC-Game "Warcraft 2 - Battle.net Edition" diesmal mit Zettel


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

etwas krass ist die regeländerung schon ... vor allem wenn man grad am arbeiten ist und  aufgabe vormittags kommt und man bis abends warten muss bis man ein foto machen kann ...


----------



## Mr.Maison (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

DingDingDing Stufe 9 ich komme. Mein Beitrag mit der Orange Box und einer Riesenschnauzerwelpin.


----------



## Arazis (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das ist mein weiblicher Graupapagei namens Erna. Sorry ist etwas Düster aber wollte lieber kein Blitz einsetzen
Erna mit Farcry 2 Pc fassung ^^ Die Idee fand sie merkwürdig da immer "was machst du da´?" aus ihren Schnabel zu Hören war xD


----------



## beren2707 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild mein gutes altes Max Payne 2 (im Alter von 14 Jahren im Müller erworben ) und ein Pferdchen (sowie ein rechter Arm).


----------



## SnakeZwei (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Chico war anfangs zwar nicht sehr kooperativ, aber er ist ja auf dem Bild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


P.S. I am a Survivor of Wacken und werde wohl auch mit den neuen Regeln klar kommen müssen !!!


----------



## ATB (19. August 2011)

Meine 2 Wellensittiche mit Crysis 2. Die beiden waren überraschend brav und sind nicht losgeflogen. Das Foto über dem Käfig war ich im zarten Alter von 3 Jahren.

Zu den neuen Regeln: Ich hoffe mal, Stephan macht es zeitlich so, dass die, die arbeiten müssen und erst nach den Schülern nach haus kommen auch eine Chance bekommen. Wenn z.B.  die 9. Stufe um 12:00 beginnt. Dann kommen alle die hier Schüler sind natürlich früher nach hause und haben so einen Vorteil, weil die meisten dann noch auf Arbeit sind. Mein Vorschlag wäre als möglicher Kompromiss die Stufen alle zwischen 16 und 21 Uhr beginnen zu lassen.


----------



## Exinferis (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guckst Du hier!!!! Man beachte bei welch reissender Bestie ich das mit dem Spiel gewagt habe. Der macht selbst vor der Wand keinen Halt wie man im Hintergrund sieht.
Wer ihn mal haben will.... öhm.... meine Frau verleiht den bestimmt mal gerne im Tausch für ein ruhiges Wochenende.


----------



## Hauptsergant (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

OH man! Nur eine Familie  daneben hat Haustiere. Jetzt bin ich endgültig 2 Mal  für  *** erklärt, habe 1 Mal Bild mit 1 neugerigen Tierchen und musste dannach noch helfen 3 oder 4 seine Mitbewohner  zurück in Käfig verlocken. Mit Stufen "ab 9" sollte schwer sein - muss arbeiten, und zwar 12 Stunden-Schicht.
P.S. Chicken Shoot passt ganz gut oder?


----------



## Exinferis (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Regeln noch mal überdacht werden sollten, da wie gesagt viele arbeiten und nicht jeder das Glück hat wie ich und von zu hause aus arbeiten kann. Alleine wegen der Fairness.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitteschön, einmal uprising (mit pcgames wertungssticker) und als topping ein wirbeltier 
2tes photo um zu zeigen das der kleine sich bewegt hat und keine leiche war 
als dank gabs ne freie passage über die straße


----------



## Schaf (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

überfall am morgen


----------



## Miyu (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

mhh mit den Regeländerungen wirds hart... herrlich süße Bilder sind bisher entstanden... das macht Lust auf Haustier... ich muss mal schauen ob ich in der Mittagspause die Riesengänse von Gegenüber samt Spiel auf die Linse bekomme oder irgendwie eine der Nachbarskatzen erwisch...


----------



## mei-sta (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Da ich kein Haustier habe und auch keins in Reichweite war, hab ich glücklicherweise einen Frosch auf nem Teichrosenblatt erwischt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Frosch sitzt links neben dem Schild. Ich hoffe man erkennt ihn gut genug.


----------



## Kusanar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Exinferis schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung dass die Regeln noch mal überdacht werden sollten, da wie gesagt viele arbeiten und nicht jeder das Glück hat wie ich und von zu hause aus arbeiten kann. Alleine wegen der Fairness.


 
tja... ich hoffe dann doch dass wenigstens die startzeiten einigermaßen human gewählt werden. wäre ja schade auf die tollen lyrischen und fotografischen ergüße verzichten zu müssen 

und wenn das gewinnspiel noch 3 wochen geht, der spass ist's alle mal wert


----------



## T0M@0 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Den Ball hat meine katze schonmal mitgebracht fürs Game...Das es Blood Bowl heißt und nicht Soft Bowl, war Ihr zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht ganz klar... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich finde die neue KO-Regelung auch nicht so gut, da man so keine Chance hat mehr teilzunehmen, wenn man erst ein paar Stunden später die neue Aufgabe sieht. Man müsste ja sonst alle 15 Minuten reinschauen und sofort einen Post verfassen. 

Dennoch mein Beitrag zur achten Stufe.


----------



## Acid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mit der neuen Regelung ist es eben mehr wieder ein Glücksspiel.....


----------



## funnymonkey (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiel: Track Mania Sunrise


----------



## oglogo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier mein micky


----------



## Mindfuck (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mein Beitrag für Stufe 8!


----------



## CooperManiac (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

das ist übrigens max


----------



## Opark (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Aus der Zeit, als es noch anständige Verpackungen gab...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mambo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trigger der Name =D Unsere WG Schmusekatze...


----------



## Acid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



CooperManiac schrieb:


> das ist übrigens max


 

WoW schöner Hund!! Ein Vizsla?


----------



## Kusanar (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Acid schrieb:


> Mit der neuen Regelung ist es eben mehr wieder ein Glücksspiel.....



Das hat mit Glück relativ wenig zu tun. Wenn du ein Smartphone hast, bist du jetzt schon fein raus....

Damit ich nicht nur off topic laber, hier mal mein Beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Bild sind Metro 2033(eines meiner Lieblingsspiele), ein Kaninchen namens Joulie und meine Schildkröte Schiggy ! 

P.S.: Nur so zur Info Schildkröten sind Wirbeltiere.


----------



## DeadlyTear (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

HIer mal meine Sally.
Sie hat garkeine Angst vor der bösen Metro.


----------



## Banane5 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Jetzt komme ich mit meinem bösen Shooter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Balu isst für sein Leben gern Gurken und spielt das Horst Schlemmer Quiz. Weisse Bescheid, Schätzelein? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Wir sind auch der Meinung, dass die neuen Regeln nicht so optimal sind.  Zwar ist das eine gute Möglichkeit, die Teilnehmerzahl stark zu reduzieren, aber es ist sehr unfair, da nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat, zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt die News zu lesen und die Aufgabe zu erfüllen.


----------



## Dunzen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Meine Katze Maxi mit meinem Spiel Risen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Regelung ab Stufe 9 ist höchstwahrscheinlich mein aus weil ich wegen meinen Eltern nur von 16 bis 20 Uhr Internet hab.....Find ich blöd die Regelung....das ist keine Chance gleichheit mehr


----------



## cann0nf0dder (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Banane5 schrieb:


> Jetzt komme ich mit meinem bösen Shooter!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
der beagle weiss schon warum er sich auf die andere seite des körbchens zurückgezogen hat und da so mistrauisch rüberäugen tut


----------



## Miyu (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier kommt mein tierischer Bildbeitrag. Näher ran konnte ich nicht, denn der Zaun soll unschuldige Passanten vor Theo (links im Bild, braun und über 1,5m hoch und fett ;D) schützen. Da er seine Frau Henriette (weiß, rechts im Bild) und sein Revier gegen JEDEN und ALLES lautstark und schnappend verteidigt... was ich selbst schon schmerzhaft erfahren durfte 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein kleiner Hund und Portal 2
Ich musste sie erst bestechen umsie in die nähe von der Hülle zu bekommen

Aber die neuen Regeln find ich so in der Form schon sehr hart, da fänd ich schon besser wenn die Runde trotzdem 24 stunden aktiv bleibt obwohl schon alle beiträge dabei sind dann kann man wenigstens etwas besser drauf vorbereiten.


Und mal was anderes an diesem Wochenende kommen da auch weitere Aufgaben?


----------



## slayerms (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

wollte erst unseren wolf verewigen aber der is fotoscheu



lg slayerms


----------



## Spyware (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Soo, da die Katze nun endlich Zeit für mich und ich Zeit für sie hatte, haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, jetzt dieses entzückende Foto zu schießen
Und nur so am Rande erwähnt...die hat sich dabei auch noch gefreut und extrem zum Schnurren angefangen  Mit der kann man echt alles machen. Nein das Spiel gehört nicht mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Spyware schrieb:


> Soo, da die Katze nun endlich Zeit für mich und ich Zeit für sie hatte, haben wir uns darauf geeinigt, jetzt dieses entzückende Foto zu schießen
> Und nur so am Rande erwähnt...die hat sich dabei auch noch gefreut und extrem zum Schnurren angefangen  Mit der kann man echt alles machen. Nein das Spiel gehört nicht mir
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja. Das Spiel ist Spyware.


----------



## Patrick30 (19. August 2011)

So hier ist meine Katze...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunzen (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> So hier ist meine Katze...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich hab  noch nie ein ganz weiße Katze geshen....ist das normal oder ist sie eine Albino Katze??


----------



## inzpekta (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und hier der verspielte Mali mit seinem Klimperbällchen... da wirkt Generals doch etwas fehl am (Spiel-)Platz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (19. August 2011)

Dunzen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab  noch nie ein ganz weiße Katze geshen....ist das normal oder ist sie eine Albino Katze??



Ist soweit ich weis ganz normal ^^ hat ja auch ein blaues und ein grünes Auge .... Und keine roten


----------



## brause_ (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Miau x)


----------



## Spyware (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ja. Das Spiel ist Spyware.


 
Verdammt ich wurde entlarvt. Na, dann hoffe, dass dich Spyware nicht heimsucht


----------



## theoturtle (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind Flecki und Schlappohr - die beiden dachten direkt wieder nur an das eine (nicht was ihr jetzt denkt !) und haben sich innerhalb von Sekunden über den Namenszettel hergemacht.
Gleich sind die beiden in ihrem Freilaufgehege im Garten und wir werden wohl den Käfig wieder frisch machen.



Aber auch ich möchte meine Kritik loswerden : mit Fairness hat das Ausschlussverfahren wenig zu tun imho. Gehöre auch zur arbeitenden Bevölkerung und bin meist von 7:30 bis 18:30+ unterwegs (Kinder in KiTa und Schule bringen, arbeiten, evt. einkaufen usw.)
Da wäre verlosen ja noch fairer. Habe gedacht (weil 24 Stunden für jede Stufe Zeit) hier könnte ich mal mein Glück versuchen, da ich in Wettbewerben wie krasseste Kühlung / Tollster Schreibtisch / schönstes Gehäuse / bestes Grafikdesign und weiss ich was noch alles nicht den Hauch einer Chance habe.
Habe schon öfter moniert, daß viele Wettbewerbe oft nur denen Gewinnmöglichkeiten bieten die sowieso schon gute/teure Hardware haben (oder bessere Grafiker sind als ich ).

Und so nebenbei : Man hätte gerade bei Stufe 5 einiges aussieben und die honorieren können, die sich Mühe gegeben haben - aber jetzt auf diese Art ?

Verlost es lieber - dann bin ich auch nicht stinkig wenn ich nicht gewonnen habe.

Oder behaltet das alte System bei, auch wenn es Monate dauert... hat mir bisher viel Spass gemacht.

Edit : 24-Stunden Zeit ist das einzige was wirklilch fair ist - nicht jeder hat Standard-Arbeitszeiten : was ist denn mit Leuten die Nachtschicht haben ? oder der arme Kerl der nur zwischen 16-20Uhr an den Rechner darf ?

MFG
Turtle


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich wäre auch für Verlosen. So hat man wenigsten die Möglichkeit was zu gewinnen, ohne immer ins Forum schauen zu müssen.


----------



## Cionara (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Wollte grad rausgehen zum Knipsen da fliegt mir so ein Fasan um die Ohren !

Oben rechts an der Ecke von Metro 2033 !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Bild dient nur zur besseren Identifizierung dieses Wirbeltieres 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Grüße


----------



## Meat Boy (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier ist mein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trollkiller (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich halte auch nix von dem neuen System, da ich die Woche über von 7:00-16:00 Uhr arbeiten bin und Dienstag bis Donnerstag von 18:00-21:15 Uhr Schule habe (Fahrzeit kommt noch dazu). Mit dem neuen System ist schon direkt festgelegt das irgendein Kellerkind gewinnt, das alle 5 Minuten auf aktualisieren drückt. Deshalb wäre ich dafür das hier entweder so fortzuführen (Wenns zu lange dauert kann man ja schwerere Aufgaben nehmen) oder den PC direkt zu verlosen (obwohl ich die erste Variante bevorzuge). Deshalb macht diese Stufe für mich nur Sinn wenn die Regeln so bleiben wie sie bis jetzt waren.

Grüße
Trollkiller
[Kein Kellerkind und (anders als der Name villeicht vermuten lässt) kein WoW-Spieler]


----------



## Chicago (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So unser Kätzchen samt Spielhülle!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

die fliehende Taube xD , man es ist echt schwer so ein Tier von seinen Machenschaften zu überzeugen...

erstes Bild soll als Einsendung zählen, der Rest nur um der Community darzustellen wie albern es ausgesehen haben muss als ich diesem zweibeinigen Wirbeltier hinterher rannte


----------



## Axel_Foly (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

PC Spiel mit laufendem Fellkneuel 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollt schon im Zoo vorbeischauen... Nachbars Katze hatte aber dann doch Zeit...


----------



## LordYoichi (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich finde es auch schade das auf einmal so eine hetz gemacht wird,
dachte es gibt noch Ideen bis zum Mond und zurück.
Falls das so bleibt, werd ich die nächste runde auch nicht mehr schaffen.
Ich muß ja auch am we ran. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImBanane (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

SO Schafä.


----------



## type_o (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, da werd ich auch mal meinen Frust, zu den neuen Regeln, freien Lauf lassen! 
@ PCGH: Wie würdet Ihr das sehen, wenn mitten in einer WM, plötzlich die Regeln geändert werden, nur weil es zu viele Teilnehmer bis zu dieser Qalifikation geschafft haben? 
Durch die neuen Regeln werde ich benachteiligt, weil ich einen zwölf Stunden Arbeitstag habe (plus Fahrzeiten von bis zu zwei Stunden) und KEINE Möglichkeit habe, auf das I-Net zuzugreiffen!  
Durch die neuen Regeln werde ich ja gezwungen, ständig im Forum auf die neue Spielrunde und Teilnehmerliste zu warten. Dies womöglich noch im Fünfminutentakt! 
Mein bisherriger Aufwand war also umsonst! Hätte ich diese Regeln vorher gewusst, dann hätte ich erst garnicht mitgemacht! 
Regeln sind doch dafür da ,das sie eingehalten werden und nicht nach Lust und Laune geändert werden!!! 
Mich interessiert mal, was die ' NobLorRos'er dazu sagen!!! 
So, das wars. Ich wünsche jedem weiteren Teilnehmer viel, viel Glück!!!  

MfG type_o 

Edit: Mein Beitrag zur Stufe 8! 
Die Katze meiner Nachbarin mit dem besten Shooter aller Zeiten!  
Mitmachen ist die Alternative, solange es eben geht!


----------



## Vake1986 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

1.Meine 19 Jahre alte Katze 2.Mein 10 Monate alter Holländischer Schäferhund 
Natürlich zusammen mit dem geilsten Spiel aller Zeiten... "Freelancer"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hallo,
*ich denke Die sind die Macher und Die können auch die Regeln ändern...*
Aber auch ich (obwohl ich die möglichkeit, trotz arbeit hätte am Ball zu bleiben) finde die Regeländerung nicht gerade fair für alle die hier jetzt erfolgreich teilgenommen haben.
Vielleicht kann man ja auch einfach jetzt mal mehr auf* EINFALL,KREATIVITÄT UND FANTASIE* schauen. Nicht mehr so wie momentan, ob alles vorhanden ist oder nicht auf dem Bild... Erstens können alle weiterhin am Ball bleiben und zweitens könnte man dann sehen, wer das Teil wirklich gewinnen möchte,dadurch das man seinen Einsatz richtig darstellt,durch Idee und kreativität.
*Aber wie schon oben erwähnt, letzendlich liegt es in der Macht der Macher..*. Eins ist sicher, ich versuche soweit ich kann am Ball zu bleiben.
Freue mich auf viele weitere Stufen und allen weiterhin viel spass...

Ps. nun muss ja erstmal die stufe 8 überstanden sein


----------



## Exinferis (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *ich denke Die sind die Macher und Die können auch die Regeln ändern...*
> Aber auch ich (obwohl ich die möglichkeit, trotz arbeit hätte am Ball zu bleiben) finde die Regeländerung nicht gerade fair für alle die hier jetzt erfolgreich teilgenommen haben.
> Vielleicht kann man ja auch einfach jetzt mal mehr auf* EINFALL,KREATIVITÄT UND FANTASIE* schauen. Nicht mehr so wie momentan, ob alles vorhanden ist oder nicht auf dem Bild... Erstens können alle weiterhin am Ball bleiben und zweitens könnte man dann sehen, wer das Teil wirklich gewinnen möchte,dadurch das man seinen Einsatz richtig darstellt,durch Idee und kreativität.
> ...



Bei "Einfall, Kreativität und Fantasie" ist aber eine sehr subjektive Note mit drin, während man die bisherigen Sachen rein objektiv bewerten konnte. Also könnte man auch dort von Ungerechtigkeit reden.


----------



## SpeedyV6 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ca  30 Aufnahmen später, ist es geschafft


----------



## SpeedyV6 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ca 30 Aufnahmen später, ist es vollbracht


----------



## BladeDerHeld (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ja mag sein. einfach abwarten denke ich...was anderes bleibt uns auch nicht übrig...


----------



## ImBanane (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Seid froh das ihr hier überhaupt was gewinnen könnt. Ist ja klar das nur einer das bekommt und dafür muss man sich halt auch dranhängen um sowas geschenkt zu bekommen.....


----------



## moe (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Noch schnell zu nem Kumpel gerannt und seine Mietzekatze ausgeliehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Seid froh das ihr hier überhaupt was gewinnen könnt. Ist ja klar das nur einer das bekommt und dafür muss man sich halt auch dranhängen um sowas geschenkt zu bekommen.....



der meinung bin ich ja auch... Hopp oder Topp...


----------



## Mr.Knister (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sheltie Gangster beäugt kritisch "Abenteuer auf dem Reiterhof"(MIT TURNIERMODUS!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Banane5: Den Hundekorb haben wir auch...nur mit "Abnutzungsspuren"

EDIT:
Seht's mal so: Das hier ist ein Gewinnspiel, kein Wettbewerb. Bei 99%  aller Gewinnspiele wird irgendetwas unter hunderten von Teilnehmenden  VERLOST. Da kann man auch nicht darauf bestehen, dass das eigene Los im  Topf genauso günstig liegt wie die anderen und dass der gewinnt, der es  am meisten verdient hat.


----------



## Skysnake (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sodele hier mein Bild 

Zuerst wollte ich ja im Zoo das Bild machen, aber der hatte schon zu... 

Also Nachbarn doch fragen. Waren auch recht nett, aber dann das S am Anfang mit dem Daumen gekonnt verdeckt 

Also 5 min später nochmals klingeln  Die halten mich jetzt echt vollends für deppert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch das Beweisbild das es sich bei dem schwarzen Fleck auch wirklich um ein Tier handelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (19. August 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> Seht's mal so: Das hier ist ein Gewinnspiel, kein Wettbewerb. Bei 99%  aller Gewinnspiele wird irgendetwas unter hunderten von Teilnehmenden  VERLOST. Da kann man auch nicht darauf bestehen, dass das eigene Los im  Topf genauso günstig liegt wie die anderen und dass der gewinnt, der es  am meisten verdient hat.



Es geht nur darum, dass durch die willkürliche Festlegung die Arbeitnehmer am wahrscheinlichsten benachteiligt werden. Ich habe das in meinem Beitrag ein paar Seiten vorher schon mal erörtert. Nur ist eine beliebige Regeländerung auch nicht die feine Art. Bitte PCGH nehmt das jetzt nicht persönlich. 

Am Ende wird bei diesen Regeln jemand gewinnen, der Urlaub bzw. Ferien hat. Somit hat das in meinen Augen nichts mit Glück im Sinne einer Verlosung zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache kein Arbeitnehmer zu sein, die durch diese Regeländerung pauschal aus dem Spiel ausgeschlossen werden würden, da sie ja nicht jederzeit auf das Forum zugreifen Können.

Gruß DerMarodeur


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Eine Idee, um stärker und trotzdem Arbeitende nicht zu benachteiligen wäre:
Jede Runde, die weiterhin 24h laufen, wird Zahl der "Überlebenden" bekannt gegeben und dann, nach Ende der Runde ein Ultra-Quickpoll für weitere 24h angesetzt, der die Community die Bilder bewerten lässt! Die Bestplatzierten kommen weiter!


----------



## Acid (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Vielleicht startet die nächste stufe ja gleich, dann wissen wir mehr.

Ich finde man sollte halt zumindest einen zeitraum angeben wann die nächste stufe startet z.b. Zwischen 20 und 22uhr, somit kann sich jeder darauf vorbereiten.

Obwohl ich fast vermute das es erst nächste woche wieder weiter geht.


----------



## Schmidt (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Der Hund ist oben rechts in der Ecke.


----------



## Hauptsergant (19. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich weiß net wie es weiter läuft - aber ich muss sagen, das es viel Spaß macht. So viel Dummheiten habe ich seit XX jahre nicht gemacht


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Somit hat das in meinen Augen nichts mit  Glück im Sinne einer Verlosung zu tun, sondern mit der Tatsache kein  Arbeitnehmer zu sein, die durch diese Regeländerung pauschal aus dem  Spiel ausgeschlossen werden würden, da sie ja nicht jederzeit auf das  Forum zugreifen Können.


 
Da hast du natürlich Recht.



Acid schrieb:


> Obwohl ich fast vermute das es erst nächste woche wieder weiter geht.



Was ich nicht hoffen will...besonders mit der neuen Regelung.


----------



## ImBanane (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

wenn ich richtig gezählt hab sind noch rund 40 leute jetzt dabei


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hi!

Es wurde ja die Frage gestellt, was die NobLorRos'ler davon halten.
Die Meinungen sind - wie hier auch - breit gefächert.
Von 'nicht schön, Arbeitnehmer auszuschließen' bis 'irgendwie muss die Teilnehmerzahl ja begrenzt werden' und 'die PCGH'ler haben ein Jahr auf den N-PC01 gewartet, da braucht das Gewinnspiel nicht noch ein Jahr dauern' reicht da die Palette.

Ich vertrete die erste Meinung, obwohl ich - derzeit - nicht arbeite(n darf) und die Zeit für allen Quatsch hätte.

Ich selbst meine, bei der Verringerungsquote - wenn jetzt nur noch ~40 von 57 über sind - sollte es ohne zahlenmäßige Beschränkung noch einige (3-4) Stufen weiter gehen.
Evtl. kann man ja denjenigen, die dann in den letzten 2-3 Stufen durch die Zahlenbegrenzung ausscheiden, einen kleinen Trostpreis spendieren.


   Grüße

  Jochen
(NobLorRos)


----------



## Exinferis (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das Zubehörpaket könnte man ja aufsplitten. Hauptpreis der Rechner und Rest verteilen.
Mein Vorschlag dazu:

Sollte ich gewinnen, werde ich das Zubehörpaket an die Plätze 2-5 verteilen. Das gilt als Versprechen. Ich hoffe, dass das nicht für mich in dem Wettbewerb das Todesurteil ist, weil das Gewinnspiel so nicht gedacht gewesen ist, aber ich denke ich kann das ja ruhig verschenken.


----------



## theoturtle (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Seht's mal so: Das hier ist ein Gewinnspiel, kein Wettbewerb. Bei 99%  aller Gewinnspiele wird irgendetwas unter hunderten von Teilnehmenden  VERLOST. Da kann man auch nicht darauf bestehen, dass das eigene Los im  Topf genauso günstig liegt wie die anderen und dass der gewinnt, der es  am meisten verdient hat.


 
Aber egal ob Gewinnspiel oder Wettbewerb, beiden ist gemein, dass die Vorraussetzungen für alle gleich sein sollten. Also z.B. jeder nur 1 Los (Gewinnspiel) oder jede Mannschaft die gleiche Anzahl Spieler (Wettbewerb).

Man veranstaltet ja auch keine Autorennen wo man einen Trabi gegen einen Porsche antreten lässt - nur um zu sehen wer schneller ist (<- und etwas ähnliches passiert ja hier)

Klar kann nicht der gewinnen der es am meisten verdient hat - jeder Schiedsrichter trifft auch mal Fehlentscheidungen bzw. das Glück kann man nicht beeinflussen. Aber das ist ja auch nicht das Thema.

Ach übrigens - ich hab endlich die richtige zitieren-Funktion gefunden


----------



## Kusanar (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

also mir wäre auch lieber, die schwierigkeit zu steigern als willkürlich leute auszuschließen, die entweder arbeiten müssen oder anderweitig verhindert sind. wie schon mal erwähnt werden sonst leute bevorzugt die den ganzen lieben tag lang nur am rechner / smartphone sitzen und alle 5 min aktualiesieren drücken... und ich mach weder das eine noch das andere, schon gar nicht wenns so wie heute 30° draussen hat


----------



## theoturtle (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hab fürs erste genug gemeckert und wünsche allen einen schönen  sonnigen Tag. Ich werde nun erstmal ein paar Stunden unterwegs sein mit  der Familie.

Liebe Grüße

Turtle


----------



## ATB (20. August 2011)

Ergänzend zu meinem Kommentar: 
Ich hatte anfangs wirklich den Eindruck, das es sich auch um ein Spiel in Sinne eines Spieles handelt. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht bisher. Derjenige, der den PC wirklich haben will hätte einfach eisern und verrückt durchhalten brauchen. Stattdessen wird jetzt wieder auf "Glück" gemacht.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ergänzend zu meinem Kommentar:
> Ich hatte anfangs wirklich den Eindruck, das es sich auch um ein Spiel in Sinne eines Spieles handelt. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht bisher. Derjenige, der den PC wirklich haben will hätte einfach eisern und verrückt durchhalten brauchen. Stattdessen wird jetzt wieder auf "Glück" gemacht.


 *sign* ma schauen was wird, ich hatte mich eigentlich schon auf den flatscreen, usernamezettel und digicam fallschirmsprung über einer historischen burg/schloss/ruine in runde 1944 gefreut aber mal schauen was da kommt, atm ist wochenende da wird denk ich eh etwas ruhiger, letzte woche gabs auch kein update, daher geht raus genießt das wetter und so weiter, ich werds zummindest gleich machen, als fachinformatiker hock ich sonst von morgens bis abends vorm rechner, da braucht man auch ma nen bissel zerstreuung und grün vor den augen 
nen kopp drum machen wie es hier weitergeht kann man sich nächste woche denk ich immer noch


----------



## Malkav85 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Da muss selbst ich als Mod sagen: Das ist unfair.

Es gibt hier viele Leute, die Arbeiten, Familie haben und daher nicht viel Zeit finden. Auch wenn ich nicht hier mitmache, kann ich diese neue Regelung überhaupt nicht gut heißen.


----------



## Re4dt (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich will auch mal meinen Senf abgeben 
Also ich muss den anderen leider zustimmen. Obwohl ich eigentlich noch Sommerferien habe und eigentlich jederzeit onn bin. 
Ist das gegenüber die die arbeiten recht unfair :/
Da kann ich MalkavianChild nur recht geben.


----------



## Spyware (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Na gut, damit meine Vorschläge nicht untergehen, wiederhole ich mich hiermit nochmals:
1. Aufhebung der min. 24h aktiv Regel...vlt. max. 12h ab deinem Post. Kann bis zum Ende noch in Stufen reduziert werden. Somit ist auch gegeben, dass nicht gleich nach 24h wieder neu gestartet werden muss, da ja automatisch nach der Zeit abgebrochen wird und jeder hat die Möglichkeit die Aufgabe noch zu lösen, wenn auch mit etwas mehr Stress als bei min. 24h.
2. Aufgabenschwierigkeit ein wenig anheben.
3. Bei nur mehr 10 Teilnehmern eine Umfrage nach dem kreativsten Bild  oder Auslosung, da es sich dann wirklich alle verdient haben und die  restlichen 9 könnte man mit einem kleinen Trostpreis entlohnen. 

Sooo und jetzt gehe ich mal...das Wetter ist einfach extrem fein derzeit


----------



## Diffel (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!

ich hoffe ich bekomm ihn


----------



## Mr.Knister (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Aber egal ob Gewinnspiel oder Wettbewerb, beiden ist gemein, dass die Vorraussetzungen für alle gleich sein sollten. Also z.B. jeder nur 1 Los (Gewinnspiel) oder jede Mannschaft die gleiche Anzahl Spieler (Wettbewerb).



So meinte ich das ja auch. Nur, dass sich da die Gruppe derer, die nicht gezogen werden, nicht benachteiligt fühlt. Aber ich sehe ein, dass sich das nicht auf diese Veranstaltung (ob nun Gewinnspiel oder Wettbewerb) übertragen lässt.

Was hier los ist, braucht sowieso seine eigene Kategorie



PS @Diffel: 16 Tage zu spät...


----------



## Acid (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich kann PCGH natürlich auch verstehen, der Aufwand ist extrem hoch und es kann sich auch wirklich sehr lange ziehen.

Ich denke wenn man die neue Regelung mit Zeitangabe sprich PCGH gibt bekannt: Neue Stufe startet z.b. um 22Uhr, dann sollte das ein guter Kompromiss sein. Die Leute wo Nachtschicht haben werden dann sicherlich immernoch benachteiligt doch irgendwie muss man ja einen Weg finden. 
*
Oder man geht z.b. hin und legt 2 Zeiten für eine Stufe fest... Z.b. Stufe 9 ist morgens von 9-10Uhr geöffnet und Abends von 22-23 Uhr. Sind natürlich nur beispielangaben da könnte man dann morgens die ersten 10 weiterlassen und Abends eben nochmal 10.*


----------



## ATB (20. August 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:
			
		

> Was hier los ist, braucht sowieso seine eigene Kategorie



Kategorie: Schlammschlacht


----------



## type_o (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@ Schienenbruch: Danke Jochen, das Du Dich zum Thema meldest.  
Die NobLorRos'er haben das Ding ja gebaut, da dachte ich, Ihr habt auch ein Stimmchen, was die Regeln angeht!  
Dieses Gewinnspiel sollte fair und nun schnell zu Ende gehen, schliesslich wird die Hardware, wie Wir, auch nicht jünger! 
Alle Teilnehmer haben bisher richtig gute Beiträge geliefert, Respekt dafür. Dieses Forum ist eben ohne gleichen.  
Bleibt jetzt nur: abwarten auf Stufe 9!!! 
Allen, viel Glück. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Schienenbruch (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten: Mehrstufiges Gewinnspiel startet JETZT*

Hi!


Diffel schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
> 
> ich hoffe ich bekomm ihn


 


Diffel schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!
> Ich hoffe mal es klappt


 Junge, Du bist zwei Wochen zu spät dran!


----------



## oglogo (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

es kann nur einen geben.leider


----------



## SnakeZwei (20. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Leider kann man es nie fair für alle machen. Bei verschiedenen Tageszeiten gibt es immer Leute die aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mitmachen könnten. Eine Abstimmung bevorzugt nur die Leute, die z.B. viele Facebookfreunde haben (siehe Facebook-Gewinnspiel PCGH + Nvidia (Alt gegen Neu)). Die einzig faire Lösung wäre eine Verlosung unter allen die die letzte Stufe geschafft haben. Dann haben alle diegleiche Chance und ehrlich gesagt ist die nicht einmal schlecht. Wenn man dann noch das Zubehör aufteilt hätten gleich mehrere eine Chance. Fakt ist doch das alle die noch dabei sind gezeigt haben, dass der Wille zum Sieg da ist und ohne eine Regeländerung könnte es noch ewig dauern, deshalb verstehe ich PCGH-Stephan sogar mittlerweile. Mir hat es bisher riesig Spass gemacht und ich werde solange es geht weitermachen, ob Tag oder Nacht


----------



## ATB (21. August 2011)

Dass es noch ewig dauern kann glaube ich nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind jetzt von 57 der vorher gehenden Stufe 40 übrig gelblieben. Wenn es keine Regeländerung gegeben hätte, wäre das meiner Einschätzung nach in 2-3 Wochen durch gewesen. Aber naja. Es ist wohl leider wie es ist.


----------



## Lolm@n (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich mache ja nicht mit darum nur so als Anmerkung PCGH könnte ja ein wenig eine Herausfordernde Aufgabe stellen sorry ein haustier aufzutreiben sollte jeder schaffen wenn man 1k€ gewinnen kann


----------



## Schienenbruch (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hi!


Sagen wir's mal so: ich könnte - wenn ich teilnehmen dürfte - mich auch beklagen, dass ich Probleme mit den Aufgaben habe: ich habe nämlich kein Auto und müsste das PC-Gehäuse mit dem Fahrrad transportieren.

So träfe mich die eine Aufgabe - mit dem asphaltierten Fußweg und dem PC-Gehäuse - härter als andere User, die ein Auto haben.
Oder: wenn ich kein Obst esse, hab' ich auch keinen Apfel im Hause und der Supermarkt hat schon zu?

Anders ausgedrückt: es wird immer jemanden benachteiligen - egal, wie die Regeln nun sind.
Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich den Quasi-Ausschluss der arbeitenden und Schule besuchenden Bevölkerung gut heiße.

Ob das aber nun so kommt, müssen wir doch erstmal abwarten - bei einer Stufendauer von bsp. jeweils 12 Stunden sollte (fast) jeder die Möglichkeit haben, vor oder nach der Arbeit/Schule noch mal eben mit dem PC (oder was auch immer) ein Foto zu machen.

Warten wir erstmal ab, was als nächste kommt - ich werde mich vsl. wieder köstlich amüsieren können.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Malkav85 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das mit dem Wirbeltier geht aber. Einfach in eine Zoohandlung fahren, das PC Spiel und den Zettel vor ein Tier trapieren und fotografieren lassen  Ein bisschen Kreativität und Ideenreichtung muss man schon an den Tag bringen.

Ich persönlich wäre auch lieber für eine zeitliche reduzierung, als einen Teilnehmerausschluss. Das bedeutet zwar evtl. für Schichtarbeiter zeitliche Schwierigkeiten, aber grenzt wenigstens nicht von vornherein Leute aus.


----------



## Re4dt (21. August 2011)

Diffel du bist leider zu Spät dran die erste Stufe ist schon vorbei!


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier das Wirbeltier:


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So, wo bleibt jetzt nach dem ganzen Hin-und Her die neunte Stufe?


----------



## >ExX< (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> So, wo bleibt jetzt nach dem ganzen Hin-und Her die neunte Stufe?


 
ich denke morgen, die haben nur auf mich gewartet xD


----------



## ImBanane (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hier mein Wirbeltier-Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



>ExX< schrieb:


> ich denke morgen, die haben nur auf mich gewartet xD


 Hab´ mir sowas schon gedacht...


----------



## ImBanane (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

noch in großformat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg ImBanane


----------



## ImBanane (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



>ExX< schrieb:


> ich denke morgen, die haben nur auf mich gewartet xD


 
und auf mein 2 wirbeltierbild =D mag echsen halt lieber


----------



## marvinj (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hallo
ich möchte den NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen, weil ich endlcih mal ein richtig schönes Gehäuse brauche


----------



## Acid (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



marvinj schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich möchte den NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen, weil ich endlcih mal ein richtig schönes Gehäuse brauche


 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



marvinj schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich möchte den NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen, weil ich endlcih mal ein richtig schönes Gehäuse brauche


 
Hallo, es ist schön, dass du das Ding möchtest, aber haben kannst du es nicht mehr!


----------



## watercooled (21. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, es ist schön, dass du das Ding möchtest, aber haben kannst du es nicht mehr!



Und das scheinen extrem viele nicht zu verstehen


----------



## Gast1111 (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Acid schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg


 Made my Day Andy


----------



## Kusanar (21. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

rofl


----------



## mae1cum77 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Es wird langsam Montag, dann wird´s wohl weitergehen....


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bin auch schon gespannt, wann es weitergeht...
und vor allem, wie es weitergeht. Sowohl was für eine Aufgabe, aber noch mehr, mit was für Regeln.


----------



## Mr.Maison (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Da muss selbst ich als Mod sagen: Das ist unfair.


 
Selbst als Mod? Was hat es denn damit zutun.


----------



## Malkav85 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das hat damit zu tun, das wir Mods manchmal bei Wettbewerben mitentscheiden können bei der Auswahl oder Regelvorschläge unterbreiten können.


----------



## oglogo (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

So jetzt bin ich zuhause ,jetzt weiter bitteund zwei tage frei


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

bin schon gespannt ob heute was kommt ... wenn ich es nicht unter die leute schaffe die weiter kommen ... was solls, ist ja nicht so das ich auf den casemod angewiesen wäre, wäre hald einfach nur cool


----------



## ImBanane (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

langsam könnte die neunte stufe anfangen, bin schon sehr gespannt ob ich weiter bin und wie's weitergeht


----------



## BladeDerHeld (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

ja so langsam werde ich auch hibbelig...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

dann versucht doch nen hp touchpad für 99€ im hp shop zu ergattern, das ist auch nicht ohne und bei der aktuellen schwierigkeit die server zu erreichen topt es stufe 9 bestimmt um längen, nach ca 3 std hab ich mittlerweile immerhin eins im warenkorb, hoffe die session hält bis zum checkout


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*Aufgrund der zahlreichen Rückmeldungen wird das Ausschlussverfahren bis auf weiteres nicht eingesetzt, die Ankündigung ist damit hinfällig. Ab Stufe 9 wird allerdings das 24-Stunden-Limit in verschärfter Form eingesetzt:*
Bisher hattet ihr mindestens 24 Stunden Zeit für das Erledigen der Aufgabe, ab sofort sind es allerdings höchstens 24 Stunden - unabhängig davon, wann die aktuelle Stufe von mir ausgewertet und offiziell beendet wird.

Beispiel:
So lief es bisher:
Stufe X startet am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr, ich beende Stufe X am Samstag um 16:00 Uhr
--> Alle Beiträge bis Samstag um 16:00 Uhr werden berücksichtigt, Beitrag nach Samstag um 16:00 Uhr nicht

So läuft es ab sofort:
Stufe X startet am Freitag um 15:00 Uhr
--> Alle Beiträge bis Samstag um 15:00 Uhr werden berücksichtigt, Beiträge nach Samstag um 15:00 Uhr nicht

- Entscheidend für die Reihenfolge sind die Beitragsnummer im Thread sowie Datum und Uhrzeit des Beitrags.
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.

Ich hoffe das ist in eurem Sinne, auch wenn ich mir dadurch wohl einige zusätzliche Stunden Arbeit einbrocke. (Nur mal als Randinfo: Letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub und den Thread trotzdem betreut, aktuell habe ich eigentlich auch schon Feierabend ...)

---------------------

Die Stufe 8 des Gewinnspiels ist mit diesem Beitrag beendet. Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 9 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
Mindfuck
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Cionara
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
type_o
Arazis
T0M@0
Dunzen
ImBanane
Schaf
L.B.
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Vake1986
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
slayerms
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Banane5
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Hardwarefreak81
Meat Boy
3mbryoyo



Ausgeschieden sind zebre und trollkiller.
Ein Schwebekandidat ist derzeit noch moe. Für mich ist das aufgrund der grünen Hülle ein Xbox-360-Spiel und kein PC-Spiel - ich kenne aber nicht alle jemals produzierten Saints-Row-Packungen. Daher

@moe: Bitte lade weitere Bilder der Saints-Row-Packung (egal ob mit/ohne Tier) hoch, die eindeutig belegen, dass es sich um ein PC-Spiel handelt, also z.B. die Systemanforderungen auf der Packung, das "PC DVD-ROM"-Logo und die Installations-DVD - bitte alle Bilder inklusive Zettel mit deinem Benutzernamen. Ich gebe dir dafür 24 Stunden, hoffe aber natürlich, dass möglichst zeitnah die Sache geklärt werden kann.

Aufgrund der zu klärenden Angelegenheit und des Regel-Updates startet die Stufe 9 erst morgen, heute Abend ist noch einmal Durchschnaufen angesagt. 

[Edit]moe hat fairerweise zugegeben, aus Versehen die Hülle eines Xbox-Spiels verwendet zu haben. Er scheidet somit aus dem Rennen aus.[/Edit]

*Hat eigentlich irgendjemand etwas dagegen, wenn die Aufgaben nur noch hier im Thread und nicht mehr im Artikel auf der PCGH.de-Main gestellt werden?* Die Aufgaben betreffen schließlich immer weniger Leser direkt und Wartezeiten (bis der aktualisierte Artikel erschienen ist) entfallen so auch - zudem spare ich mir Zeit, weil ich das CMS nicht extra aufrufen muss.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Hat eigentlich irgendjemand etwas dagegen, wenn die Aufgaben nur noch hier im Thread und nicht mehr im Artikel auf der PCGH.de-Main gestellt werden?* Die Aufgaben betreffen schließlich immer weniger Leser direkt und Wartezeiten (bis der aktualisierte Artikel erschienen ist) entfallen so auch - zudem spare ich mir Zeit, weil ich das CMS nicht extra aufrufen muss.


 
für mich ok, hab eh immer auf ersten thread und dann in den artikel schauen müssen

edit:
und danke für die aufgebrachte frei und urlaubszeit


----------



## Re4dt (22. August 2011)

Ich finde auch vollkommen ok  
Da ich sowieso durch den Thread erst auf den Artikel Link klicke.


----------



## Acid (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hi,

ich finde es super das die normale Regelung erstmal beibehalten wird! 

Und natürlich ist es für mich kein Problem wenn du die Stufen nur noch hier aktualisierst!

Ist ja auch kein Problem wenn du als mal ein Tag Pause machst oder natürlich übers Wochenende wie bisher. Könntest nur vielleicht kurz schreiben das es an den jeweiligen Tagen keine neue Stufe gibt, somit muss man nicht dauernd reinschauen ob sich etwas getan hat!


----------



## DeadlyTear (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich finde es gut, dass du die Regeln auf diese Weise geändert hast. Damit kommen glaube ich alle noch teilnehmenden klar.

Und ich finde es ok, wenn die neuen Aufgaben nur noch hier bekanntgegeben werden.

Freu mich schon auf morgen. Endlich wieder eine schön bescheuerte Aufgabe lösen...


----------



## ATB (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Diese Regelverschärfung ist meiner Meinung nach ein super Kompromiss für Alle hier.

Da sag ich doch mal Danke Stephan!!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

dann morgen auf in eine neue Runde... freue mich... endlich wieder verrückte Sachen anstellen...


----------



## Acid (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und lasst euch mal etwas kreatives einfallen


----------



## type_o (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

@ PCGH_ Stepahn: Super Lösung!  
Damit sollte nun jeder klar kommen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## theoturtle (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön - Gute Regelung.

Tut mir leid wegen deiner Freizeit, hab selbst zu wenig davon also kann ich mitfühlen

Und auch ich finde es OK wenn nur im Thread aktualisiert wird. Dann verirren sich auch so schnell keine Nachzügler mehr mit den Worten "Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!" hierher.


----------



## Chicago (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



type_o schrieb:


> @ PCGH_ Stepahn: Super Lösung!
> Damit sollte nun jeder klar kommen.
> 
> MfG type_o


 
Denke ich auch!


----------



## NOob95 (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich hab kein Problem mit den Regeländerungen 
Freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Das neue System findet auch meinerseits vollste Zustimmung. So kann man absehen, wann die nächste Stufe endet und niemand wird direkt benachteiligt. 
Die Aktualisierung des Artikels auf der Main ist überflüssig, da muss nachher nur stehen, wer gewonnen hat.


----------



## Mr.Maison (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ist in eurem Sinne, auch wenn ich mir dadurch wohl einige  zusätzliche Stunden Arbeit einbrocke. (Nur mal als Randinfo: Letzte  Woche hatte ich Urlaub und den Thread trotzdem betreut, aktuell habe ich  eigentlich auch schon Feierabend ...)


 
Vielen Dank! Das ist sehr nett von Dir!


----------



## Arazis (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

 das doch ne runde sache.
Auch schon auf Morgen gespannt ^-^


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

danke Stephan alles ok


----------



## Hauptsergant (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Danke Stephan dann warten wir auf Morgen... Hoffentlich schaffe ich noch vor Arbeit....


----------



## oglogo (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Sehr gute Lösung dann bis morgen .


----------



## ImBanane (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Danke Stephan für die gute Lösung
bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Aufgabe morgen
lg ImBanane


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich finde es auch gut, dass es jetzt wieder gerechtere Regeln gibt. Danke dafür!


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Vielen Dank,


----------



## Spyware (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Herzlichen Dank Stephan, dass du dir so viel Mühe gibst und auf unser herumnörgeln überhaupt reagierst
Die Regeln sind so einfach besser, gerechter und man kann sich schon mal ein wenig Zeit nehmen für das Foto...so hat man auch mehr Spaß daran.

Bin ja jetzt schon sehr gespannt auf die nächste Aufgabe!
Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass er sich ab jetzt besondere Schmankerln für uns einfallen lässt, so dass uns richtig die Haare aufstellthttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/11348-pcgh_stephan.html


----------



## Skysnake (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ja, ich frag mich auch, ob wir uns Morgen wirklich noch alle darüber freuen 

Ich sag nur: Machen Sie ein Bild davon, wie Sie ihren PC aus dem Fenster des 2+ Stockwerks werfen 

Oder auch noch gut:

Binden Sie ihren PC hinters Auto und drehen Sie eine Runde auf der Nordschleife


----------



## SnakeZwei (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mit der Regelung können glaub ich alle gut leben. Danke für deinen Einsatz, vielleicht sollten wir eine Petition an deinen Chef verfassen


----------



## ATB (22. August 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Binden Sie ihren PC hinters Auto und drehen Sie eine Runde auf der Nordschleife



Stellen Sie ein PC-Gehäuse in min. 100 Metern Entfernung auf. Fahren sie mit einem Kfz Vollgas dagegen und laden sie das Video vom Aufprall unter ihrem Forennamen bei Youtube hoch. Der Namenszettel muss auf dem Video Sichtbar sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Ich warte nur noch, dass in etwa so eine Aufgabe kommt:
Setzten sie ihren PC in den Sand!
Machen sie ein Bild das folgende Kriterien erfüllt:
Es muss ein Gehäuse mit folgenden ordnungsgemäß montierten und angeschlossenen Komponenten (wenn nicht anders angegeben mindestens eins) zu sehen sein: Mainboard, Grafikkarte, mindestens zwei RAM-Riegel, Festplatte (HDD oder SSD), CPU-Kühler und Netzteil.
Es muss ein Zettel mit dem PCGHX Nicknamen zu sehen sein.
Der Untergrund muss Sand sein und auf dem Bild zu sehen sein.


----------



## Axel_Foly (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

hört sich gut an !


----------



## Bennz (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich warte nur noch, dass in etwa so eine Aufgabe kommt:
> Setzten sie ihren PC in den Sand!
> Machen sie ein Bild das folgende Kriterien erfüllt:
> Es muss ein Gehäuse mit folgenden ordnungsgemäß montierten und angeschlossenen Komponenten (wenn nicht anders angegeben mindestens eins) zu sehen sein: Mainboard, Grafikkarte, mindestens zwei RAM-Riegel, Festplatte (HDD oder SSD), CPU-Kühler und Netzteil.
> ...


 
für mich sind das nur 15meter mehr.


----------



## CooperManiac (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

jo passt, alles in ordnung !

und danke fuer deine muehe


----------



## Hansvonwurst (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Bennz schrieb:


> für mich sind das nur 15meter mehr.


 
Für dich! 
Aber es wird genug geben, die keinen Sandkasten in der Nähe haben!
Lustig wird es dann noch, wenn man da einen Monitor, auf dem das PCGHX-Logo angezeigt wird, daneben stellen soll!
Hach, ich bekomme immer solche Ideen, wenn ich aus Wettbewereben raus bin!


----------



## Grunert (22. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Super Lösung!

Ach Cbox ist doch gar nicht so schwierig 
Zwar mehr Arbeit für dich, dafür mehr Views für die Main und alle Teilnehmer müssen nicht den ganzen Thread durchwühlen, ob was neues von dir drin steht 

Grüße
Grunert
(mist fast den Vornamen geschrieben, und dann wäre ich ja nicht mehr Anonym, da mein Nick mein Nachname ist  )


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Hi!

@Stephan: der Kompromiss gefällt mir sehr - und offensichtlich nicht nur mir!
Und sieh' es mal von der Seite: Du hast noch viele lustige Aufgaben mit vielen schönen Bildern vor Dir - ich denke, mindestens 20.

Wenn Dir keine einfallen, Frage einfach die aktiven NobLorRos'ler wie Nobbi77 oder mich - uns fällt sicher was lustiges ein.....

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kusanar (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> uns fällt sicher das lustiges ein.....


 
oh oh, was haben wir uns da bloss eingebrockt 

auf jeden fall danke danke für die berücksichtigung unserer wünsche. auch wenns dem Stephan mehr arbeit macht, ich finds trotzdem klasse und bedanke mich herzlichst für die "betreuung"


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

YeeehaaahH! Action on....


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Und alles wartet gespannt auf Stufe 9.......


----------



## Axel_Foly (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Und alles wartet gespannt auf Stufe 9.......


 
die ruhe vor dem sturm


----------



## Miyu (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*wart*... *wart*....  heyyyyyyy... wann gehts weiter?


----------



## NOob95 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Die Spannung steigt... Aber ich glaube irgendwie, dass es erst gegen abend losgeht so wie die letzten paar Male


----------



## prost (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mann... Stufe 7 geht genau einen Tag (und das war mein Geburtstag-deswegen hab ich sie verpasst -.-) und Stufe 8 gammelt hier so vor sich hin.. unfair 

Na ja viel Glück euch allen noch!!


----------



## Exinferis (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Bitte noch etwas warten. Hier ist grad Gewitter und ich mache den Rechner ne Weile aus. Also dann erst nach dem Gewitter weiter. Und ich hoffe es kommt dann nicht, dass man seinen Rechner beim Einschlag vom Blitz fotografieren muss.


----------



## Axel_Foly (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*



Exinferis schrieb:


> Bitte noch etwas warten. Hier ist grad Gewitter und ich mache den Rechner ne Weile aus. Also dann erst nach dem Gewitter weiter. Und ich hoffe es kommt dann nicht, dass man seinen Rechner beim Einschlag vom Blitz fotografieren muss.



wird ja wohl kein 24h gewitter sein ...


----------



## Mr.Knister (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Danke Stephan, echt keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Und die Lösung lässt nichts zu wünschen übrig


----------



## BladeDerHeld (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

so von mir aus kann es losgehen


----------



## oglogo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

Mit


BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> so von mir aus kann es losgehen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*

*Stufe 9 - Green IT*

Wenn der halbwegs umweltreundlich hergestellte, stromsparende Öko-PC immer noch kein grünes Flair in der Wohnung verbreitet, ist guter Rat teuer. Doch nicht verzagen, lieber Umweltfreund: Auch für dich gibt es eine Green-IT-Lösung, die deinem Streben nach Individualität Ausdruck verleiht!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist der Innenraum eines PC-Gehäuses mit einem montierten Mainboard zu sehen. Weitere Hardware gilt als optional und ist für das Bestehen der Stufe 9 nicht zwingend erforderlich.
- Auf dem Bild ist desweiteren ein brauner Blumentopf mit oder ohne Untersetzer zu sehen. In dem Blumentopf muss mindestens eine Pflanze zu sehen sein und der Blumentopf muss im PC-Gehäuse stehen.
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht. 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...gewinnspiels-laeuft-jetzt-26.html#post3353190

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Schmidt (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Für die 9. Stufe ganz schön eng


----------



## DeadlyTear (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Muss es Keramik (Über-)Topf sein, oder reicht auch ein normaler Kunststofftopf, in dem man Pflanzen meistens kauft?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Braun muss das Ding sein, sonst nichts. 

@PN-Anfrage: Der Blumentopf muss im Gehäuse stehen, muss aber nicht zwangsläufig das Gehäuse berühren, sondern kann auch auf Hardware stehen, die sich im Gehäuse befindet.


----------



## Patrick30 (23. August 2011)

So hier mein PC + Fleischfressende Pflanzen ^^

Bilder kommen gleich ^^


----------



## beren2707 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit ihr mal seht, mit welcher Hardware ich mich rumschlage und warum ich die Casemod doch ganz gerne gewinnen würde. Ist die beste mir zur Verfügung stehende Hardware, kein Witz. Und es ist so abartig verstaubt, dass ich jetzt erst mal ne Weile saubermachen muss.


----------



## Patrick30 (23. August 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: Achte Stufe des Gewinnspiels läuft JETZT*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit(14:54 24.08.2011): Ich hab alles noch einmal gemacht, da ich befürchtet habe ihr lasst es nicht gelten, wenn die Pflanze so weit herausragt. Deshalb habe ich jetzt einfach eine andere genommen


----------



## Bennz (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

natürlich inbetrieb dad ding


----------



## SnakeZwei (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Endlich geht es weiter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Meine Green-IT....


----------



## oglogo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

ok hier mein Bild mit Blümchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Wie es sich gehört. Heißes "(Micro-)Klima" ->angepasste Pflanze. Ein Kaktus


----------



## ImBanane (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Hoffe des past so, also hier mein Pflanzen-Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

So hier kommt mein Beitrag zur 9 Stufe...


----------



## Acid (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ikea Wasserpflanze in eingestaubtem PC


----------



## Mr.Maison (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Yeah, Stufe 10 ich komme.


----------



## LordYoichi (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

das hier ist ne kleine Kiefer steht sonst immer im Küchenfenster neben ner Eiche und ne Tanne (kann es auch auf wunsch posten )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das zweite hab ich keine ahnung was das für eine Pflanze ist vlt weiß einer von euch das 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


meine freudin hat sie angeschleppt 
sie spuckt Samen durch die ganze Wohnung


----------



## Bennz (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



LordYoichi schrieb:


> das hier ist ne kleine Kiefer steht sonst immer im Küchenfenster neben ner Eiche und ne Tanne (kann es auch auf wunsch posten )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 das isn neuer mitbewohner und keine pflanze xD


----------



## Patrick30 (23. August 2011)

Och ne -.- Zettel vergessen ... Morgen noch mal alles


----------



## DeadlyTear (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

So.. mein Beitrag zu Stufe 9.
Als wahrer PC- und Pflanzenfreund lebt natürlich alles... also die Pflanze lebt und der PC läuft... 

Ich hatte gerade alles fertig, die Pflanze frisch gegossen.. da meinte meine Freundin: "Hast du nicht den Zettel mit dem Namen vergessen?" 
Also die frischgegossene und nasse Pflanze schnell nochmal in den PC und hoffen, dass nichts nass wird.. 

Wenn das nicht Einsatz ist. 

Auf zu Stufe 10... viel nasser kann es ja nicht mehr werden...


----------



## theoturtle (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die arme Orchidee hätte es nicht überlebt in das Gehäuse gepfercht zu werden, da musste halt eine andere Pflanze her.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was nich alles noch im keller rumsteht


----------



## SpeedyV6 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

so eine Planze im Gehäuse hat doch was


----------



## Exinferis (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Meine Herren!!!!!
Weiß einer ob es eine gesetzliche Regelung gibt, wenn man einen Blumentopf "aquiriert"? Ich meine, ich könnte es als militärischen Einsatz definieren, weil ich wie in einer verdeckten Operation im dunkeln den Topf aus der Geiselhaft in Nachbars Garten befreit habe. Aber morgen bekommt er bestimmt wieder das Stockholm-Syndrom. Versprochen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und damit wäre Stufe 9 auch geschafft

Und nochmal ein Lob an Stephan


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

"Ein Lob an Stephan" -- schließe mich an!

Auch dafür, dass er nicht 'gießen' für das Foto verlangte.....


----------



## mei-sta (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Bin ich froh das ich in ner 6er WG wohn, da hat immer einer was gerade gesucht wird. 
Deshalb mit freundlicher Unterstützung meines Zimmernachbars:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich auch von mir ein großes Lob an Stephan und vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Opark (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ich finds stark, dass es so weiter geht! Macht schon spass und ich freue mich immer über die PC-bezogenen aberwitzigen wortspiele! weiter so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Also dass manche ihre Grafikkarte als Blumenregal misbrauchen 
(da hätte ich die eher ausgebaut ^^)


----------



## Schaf (23. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

argh stufe 9 nur im forum angekündigt und nicht auf der seite


----------



## Arazis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Schon nice das Blumentöpfe ungeschützt auf die Grafikkarte gesetzt werden


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ja das dachte ich mir auch 

Ich dachte schon bei dem einen oder anderen Bild, dass sich da gleich etwas verabschiedet 

Ich mach mein Bild erst morgen, muss den PC etwas entkernen  Kein Platz, um nen Blumentopf rein zu stellen, höchstens ich leg ihn auf die Seite, oder stell ihn nur auf die Kante vom geöffneten Gehäuse, aber dann steht er ja nicht drinnen


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

arg schwirige aufgabe, rechner hätt ich hier um baustellencontainer, aber eine pflanze ... wer hätte das gedacht das sowas mal was bringen könnte. irgendwo wirds wohl hoffentlich eine billig mini pflanze zu kaufen geben  ist ja zum glück bis 8 zeit.


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Wie schön, dass das auf der Hauptseite so groß steht... NOT! 
in der news steht nämlich noch stufe 8, bin mal gespannt, wie viele leute deswegen rausfliegen...


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Wie schön, dass das auf der Hauptseite so groß steht... NOT!
> in der news steht nämlich noch stufe 8, bin mal gespannt, wie viele leute deswegen rausfliegen...


 
Stephan hatte aber extra gefragt, ob es uns was ausmacht, wenn die Sache nur noch hier im Thread aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Hab ich gar nicht gesehen, weil ich mir die News einfach als Tab in Chrome immer aktualisiert hatte... und hier im Thread gar nicht gucke.


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Hab ich gar nicht gesehen, weil ich mir die News einfach als Tab in Chrome immer aktualisiert hatte... und hier im Thread gar nicht gucke.


 
du hast es ja noch rechtzeitig gelesen


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Da bist Du aber ziemlich einsam - wir allen haben den Thread wohl abonniert und gucken eher nur hier hin.


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber ziemlich einsam - wir allen haben den Thread wohl abonniert und gucken eher nur hier hin.



/sign


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> du hast es ja noch rechtzeitig gelesen



bringt mir aber nix wenn ich erst heute um 19 uhr nach hause komme


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Vaykir schrieb:


> bringt mir aber nix wenn ich erst heute um 19 uhr nach hause komme



bis 20:22 hättest du zeit.


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

ja toll, aber bis dahin werden doch wohl 25 leute schon gepostet haben.
oder hab ich was wichtiges verpasst?


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Die Regelung wurde aufgehoben. Es können auch alle weiterkommen. neu ist nur, dass die laufende Stufe nun höchstens 24 Stunden online ist und nicht wie zuvor mindestens

Steht alles im Post vom Stephan mit der Nr. 1003


----------



## Kusanar (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Oh noes... Grünzeug ankarren is ja noch das kleinere Problem, die Frage ist bloss wie ich meine 1 Meter 75 Palme ins Gehäuse bekomme


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Die Regelung wurde aufgehoben. Es können auch alle weiterkommen. neu ist nur, dass die laufende Stufe nun höchstens 24 Stunden online ist und nicht wie zuvor mindestens
> 
> Steht alles im Post vom Stephan mit der Nr. 1003


 
vielen dank, jetzt bin ich (als geheimer mitleser) wieder auf dem aktuellen stand der dinge.


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

kein Thema


----------



## Hauptsergant (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Also auf dem Bild ist MSI 770-C45, brauner Blumentopf mit unbekannte Blüme (steht im Gehäuse, aber normaleweise im Treppenhaus) und Zettel. Geschafft. Kann ruhig schlaffen gehen, da 12-Stunden Schicht hinter mir habe


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Sodele und hier mal mein Biotop


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

So, hier ist mein Beitrag zum Umweltfreundlichen PC:

Ein kleiner Blumentopf (Maße waren ja nicht vorgegeben) mit einer süßen Blume, ist ein Abkömmling unserer "Osterblume" - ich nenn sie einfach mal so, da wir sie zu Ostern bekommen haben ...nunja... desweiteren natürlich auch ein eingebautes Mainboard und der berühmte Zettel mit meinem Forennamen. Ich denke damit habe ich diese Stufe bestanden


----------



## Arazis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> So, hier ist mein Beitrag zum Umweltfreundlichen PC:
> 
> Ein kleiner Blumentopf (Maße waren ja nicht vorgegeben) mit einer süßen Blume, ist ein Abkömmling unserer "Osterblume" - ich nenn sie einfach mal so, da wir sie zu Ostern bekommen haben ...nunja... desweiteren natürlich auch ein eingebautes Mainboard und der berühmte Zettel mit meinem Forennamen. Ich denke damit habe ich diese Stufe bestanden



Find das Bild super , bis auf das Gehäuse ist die Grafikkarte die größte Komponente. Naja Cpu Kühler evtl noch hehe


----------



## Fire8ird (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Das ist eigentlich voll die gute Möglichkeit seinen PC zu Erden


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Arazis schrieb:


> Find das Bild super , bis auf das Gehäuse ist die Grafikkarte die größte Komponente. Naja Cpu Kühler evtl noch hehe



Jaja, ist nen altes N68-S Board, soll bald ein neues werden. Der Rest ist soweit erstmal I.O. Der Kühler, das ist ein EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B, den kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## funnymonkey (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein PC mit Orchidee


----------



## Arazis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Jaja, ist nen altes N68-S Board, soll bald ein neues werden. Der Rest ist soweit erstmal I.O. Der Kühler, das ist ein EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B, den kann ich nur empfehlen!



Wollte dich damit nicht Kritisieren, fand die Optik nur super


----------



## CooperManiac (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

so ... endlich gehts weiter


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ich hätte auch mal einen neuen PC nötig...der 286er nochmal:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Nur zur Info: Rechts unten sieht man das Megabyte RAM; der zweite Chip von unten, unter dem winzigen Kühlkörper, halb vom Flachband verdeckt, ist die CPU.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Arazis schrieb:


> Wollte dich damit nicht Kritisieren, fand die Optik nur super


 
Hab ich auch nicht so aufgenommen, aber das Board ist echt nicht der Hit


----------



## Banane5 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich kann man noch genug mainboard erkennen


----------



## T0M@0 (24. August 2011)

Hier mein Pentium 3 mit Blume


----------



## 3mbryoyo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Blumentopf auf Pentium 2 (weiss grad nich welcher) auf Asus P3B F


----------



## L.B. (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steinzeit-Gammelrechner + Kakteen 
Ich wollte den PC jetzt nicht großartig modden, damit der Topf reinpasst, ich hoffe, das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## Spyware (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Gut, dass es Kakteen gibt^^ Um die Art zu erhalten, habe ich mich entschlossen, gleich einem Ableger ein neues Leben in einem kleinen Töpfchen zu schenken.

Der PC ist von Hofer(ALDI) aus dem Jahre 2004 wenn ich mich nicht irre...mit P4 3Ghz und Ati 9800Pro (war damals schnell, ist aber 3 mal abgeraucht und wurde nach der Garantie durch eine am Bild sichtbare Ati HD2600XT ersetzt) ...neben etlichen anderen Aufrüstungen. Ach ja...entstaubt gehört der auch mal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen noch einen wunderbaren Tag


----------



## >ExX< (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Hier mein Bild:
Ich denke die kleinste Pflanze hab ich 
ist voll lustig, fühlt sich an wie gummi 

doofe Frage: wie bekomm ich das Bild aus dem Post gelöscht, wo der Topf außerhalb vom Pc ist?


----------



## Miyu (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

soooo hier mein Kunstwerk: Bild mit PC Innenraum sichtbar samt innen stehender Pflanze in braunem Topf plus Namensschildchen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sodale, die Stufe sollte geschafft sein!

meine Ex Hardware in meinen ExEx Gehäuse jetzt genutzt von meinem kleinen Bruder der übrigens auch das Foto gemacht hat, da ich unterwegs bin und nur nen lapi dabei hab. nach langen verhandlungen bin ich jetzt falls ich gewinne das halbe zubehörpacket los


----------



## Meat Boy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Hier ist mein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Soo mein Bild  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (24. August 2011)

So dieses mal Pflanze + Zettel 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Mein schöner Kaktus in einer ungewohnten Umgebung.


----------



## Chicago (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

So, schnell mal die Graka ausziehen lassen, damit das Pflänzenchen einziehen konnte !


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

sieht ja witzig aus alles


----------



## inzpekta (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Mission accomplished.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dschungel im PC... Die Wakü versorgt auch die Pflanze...


----------



## Mambo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

jetzt kommen wir schön langsam in die endphase, bin schon gespannt wie viele diesmal abgehen.


----------



## Kusanar (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Puh.... grad noch geschafft, vor einer halben Stunde von der Arbeit heimgekommen, da hat Essen erst mal Priorität 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Der Topf ist wirklich braun, dank Fotoapparat alles leicht ins rötliche verschoben... Falls Zweifel bestehen kann ich gern nochn Foto mit dem Handy nachliefern.


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

sehe ich da ne geforce 3 ti-200?


----------



## brause_ (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Huh, knapp


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

so, aus der zauber würd ich mal sagen


----------



## Kusanar (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Vaykir schrieb:


> sehe ich da ne geforce 3 ti-200?


 
geforce 2 gts wenns mich nicht täuscht, 32mb vram. ist mein ersatz pc, 900MHz geballte Pentium-Power


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ahoi, Auswertung + neue Aufgabe folgt morgen. Derzeit läuft hier die heiße Phase der Heftabgabe und ich will auch mal nach Hause. Nicht vergessen: Man kann sehen, wann ein Beitrag editiert wurde.


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Na das ist doch mal ein Wort....


----------



## Vaykir (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Kusanar schrieb:


> geforce 2 gts wenns mich nicht täuscht, 32mb vram. ist mein ersatz pc, 900MHz geballte Pentium-Power


 
sieht aus, wie mein erster rechner.
wie lange dauert systemstart? 2 tage? 



> Ahoi, Auswertung + neue Aufgabe folgt morgen. Derzeit läuft hier die heiße Phase der Heftabgabe und ich will auch mal nach Hause. Nicht vergessen: Man kann sehen, wann ein Beitrag editiert wurde.



wann ist bei euch morgen der erste in der redaktion?
muss man sich nen wecker stellen, damit man pünkltlich da ist und das wettrennen beobachten kann (ich finde das echt spannend hier).


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ahoi, Auswertung + neue Aufgabe folgt morgen. Derzeit läuft hier die heiße Phase der Heftabgabe und ich will auch mal nach Hause. Nicht vergessen: Man kann sehen, wann ein Beitrag editiert wurde.


 

Kein Problem  wir warten alle Geduldig bis morgen.... die ganz eiligen können ja schonmal nachzählen wie viele weiter sind....


----------



## oglogo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ja dann gute Nacht


----------



## Axel_Foly (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

bin auf alle fälle schon gespannt was für eine aufgabe komme!
dann gute nacht euch alles.


----------



## Mr.Knister (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Acid schrieb:


> die ganz eiligen können ja schonmal nachzählen wie viele weiter sind....


 
48 von 54, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe...

Gute Nacht euch allen...


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Jo gn8, ich hoffe nur, dass ich diese Woche überlebe hier im Gewinnspiel. Zieh Freitag/Samstag um


----------



## SnakeZwei (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Gute Nacht John-Boy


----------



## Exinferis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Jo gn8, ich hoffe nur, dass ich diese Woche überlebe hier im Gewinnspiel. Zieh Freitag/Samstag um


 
Was bietest Du wenn ich Deine Beiträge auch mache?


----------



## Acid (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> 48 von 54, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe...
> 
> Gute Nacht euch allen...


 
6 stück.. Dann gehts ja vorwärts....


----------



## Skysnake (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ein hello kitty Aufkleber für deinen Rechner? 

EDIT:

Sorry, nicht ernst nehmen, aber der musste gerade raus


----------



## Exinferis (24. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ein hello kitty Aufkleber für deinen Rechner?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Sorry, nicht ernst nehmen, aber der musste gerade raus


 
Keine Sorge! Meine Tochter würde sich freuen.  Sollte ich gewinnen kannst mir auch nen Chiquita-Aufkleber schicken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

@skysnake: ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber zur Not muss eben mal kurz das Internetcafee herhalten!
Wenn Du Glück hast, kannst Du aber Freitagmorgen noch die eine Stufe von der alten Hütte und Samstag Nachmittag die nächste Stufe schon von der neuen Wohnung machen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Vaykir schrieb:


> sieht aus, wie mein erster rechner.
> wie lange dauert systemstart? 2 tage?



interessanterweise sauflott, trotz windows xp... da war original noch windows me oben 

bin auch schon gespannt was uns jetzt in der nächsten stufe erwartet.

hehe. das mit dem chiquita-aufkleber hätt was auf der gelben recheneinheit


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Kusanar schrieb:


> interessanterweise sauflott, trotz windows xp... da war original noch windows me oben


Und "Repair me " toppt noch "Vista"! Mein neuer Ersatz hat noch einen Pentium in Slot-In Technik. Siehe meinen Beitrag. Brauche nur noch SD-RAM für den Test. Garnicht so einfach aufzutreiben. Sollte XP drauf laufen,...


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Sollte XP drauf laufen,...


 
Retro-Gaming?


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Heute muss jetzt mal eine extrem schwierige Aufgabe kommen ä
*
Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag in der Rumpelkammer einen Thread aufzumachen, wo jeder Vorschläge für neue Stufen posten kann und Stephan kann sich dann einfach welche raussuchen? Wäre auch eine Arbeitserleichterung für ihn.*


----------



## Own3r (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Acid schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag in der Rumpelkammer einen Thread aufzumachen, wo jeder Vorschläge für neue Stufen posten kann und Stephan kann sich dann einfach welche raussuchen? Wäre auch eine Arbeitserleichterung für ihn.



Lass ihn ruhig die Aufgabe machen. 
Das ist dann viel Spannender.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Own3r schrieb:


> Lass ihn ruhig die Aufgabe machen.
> Das ist dann viel Spannender.


 
ja sonst hat am ende jeder den ganzen thread vorbereitet und keiner fällt mehr aus


----------



## Kusanar (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> ja sonst hat am ende jeder den ganzen thread vorbereitet und keiner fällt mehr aus


 
lol... da hat er auch wieder recht


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Schade eigentlich - ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen......


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich - ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen......


 
Kannst dich ja mal mit Stephan in Verbindung setzen.. vielleicht kannst du ihm noch ein paar Ideen bringen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich das jetzt nicht bereuen werde...


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich - ich hätte da schon ein paar Ideen......



wenn die ideen nicht für alle einsehbar irgendwo stehen ist es doch nicht schlecht ihn etwas zu unterstützen, natürlich nur von allen die nicht mitmachen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

am bestenn alle garen und halbgaren ideen per pm an stephan, der wird sich bestimmt freuen und überglücklich sein das wir ihm helfen


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

_Meine_ Ideen wünscht Ihr Euch sicher nicht......


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

1:1 werde ich keine Vorschläge übernehmen. Es soll nicht möglich sein, sich auf die Aufgaben vorzubereiten. Ich kann allerdings später einen Thread für Vorschläge eröffnen.

Ausgeschieden sind L.B. (Topf nur vor dem Gehäuse), Banane5 (kein Zettel) und mangels Beitrag Mindfuck, Cionara, type_o, Dunzen, Vake1986 und slayerms - Danke fürs Mitmachen!

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 10 sind damit folgende Community-Mitglieder:


Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
Arazis
T0M@0
ImBanane
Schaf
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
>ExX<
Mr.Maison
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Hardwarefreak81
Meat Boy
3mbryoyo



Die Stufe-10-Aufgabe folgt in Kürze - ich muss mich jetzt gleich mal wieder um meinen Printartikel kümmern.

Editierungs-Grund: Zettel beim Bild von Banane5 fehlt --> auch ausgeschieden.


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

noch 47 ... es werden immer weniger. 
desto später die neue aufgabe desto besser für mich, komme morgen um 5 heim, dann kann ich wieder selber fotos machen und muss nicht meinen bruder beauftragen 

außer natürlich es müsste ein latop zu sehe sein, das wäre kein problem sofort zu machen


----------



## Cionara (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Hat sich erledigt, hab immer nur den Thread in den News aktualisiert. Bin jetzt nicht sauer aber ein Hinweis, dass der Post auf der Main nicht mehr aktualisiert wird wäre schon nett gewesen, da heißt es nämlich noch Stufe 8.

Die andern sind sicherlich auch rasgeflogen weil nichts auf der Main stand.


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Du bist raus weil du keinen Beitrag abgeliefert hast! 

Edit: Aber nicht für die aktuelle Stufe!


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Cionara schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, hab immer nur den Thread in den News aktualisiert. Bin jetzt nicht sauer aber ein Hinweis, dass der Post auf der Main nicht mehr aktualisiert wird wäre schon nett gewesen, da heißt es nämlich noch Stufe 8.


 
Es gab hier im Threat einen Hinweis darauf, dass nur noch hier aktualisiert wird.


----------



## Cionara (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ja wie soll man den sehen wenn man nur auf der Main schaut... das ist ja sinnfrei ^^


----------



## ATB (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



Cionara schrieb:


> Ja wie soll man den sehen wenn man nur auf der Main schaut... das ist ja sinnfrei ^^


 
@Cionara: Hast du den Fred hier nicht auf Abo gesetzt?


----------



## Cionara (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Nee hab nur dauernd auf den Artikel auf der Main geguckt.

Egal, allen anderen viel Glück und Spaß !


----------



## BladeDerHeld (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> 1:1 werde ich keine Vorschläge übernehmen. Es soll nicht möglich sein, sich auf die Aufgaben vorzubereiten. Ich kann allerdings später einen Thread für Vorschläge eröffnen.
> 
> Ausgeschieden sind L.B. (Topf nur vor dem Gehäuse), Banane5 (kein Zettel) und mangels Beitrag Mindfuck, Cionara, type_o, Dunzen, Vake1986 und slayerms - Danke fürs Mitmachen!
> 
> ...



Nur noch 46...  ich glaube bis Weihnachten sind wir durch


----------



## Schaf (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

dann hat einer etwas schönes unter dem baum liegen, passt doch


----------



## Exinferis (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Wenn der Baum eine Bananen-Palme ist, passt es auch noch richtig. Liebe PCGH, wenn der Wettbewerb erst gegen Weihnachten zu Ende ist, schickt mir den Gewinn bitte nach Borneo.  Da soll es tolle Bananen-Bäume geben.


----------



## L.B. (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich muss wohl überlesen haben, dass das Gemüse im Rechner stehen muss.  Hätte aber sowieso nicht reingepasst. 

Viel Glück den anderen noch.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

So langsam bin ich gespannt wie es weiter geht...


----------



## NOob95 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ich auch :/
Bin schon so gespannt, dass ich alle 5 Minuten die Seite aktualisiere...


----------



## oglogo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

Ich auch 


NOob95 schrieb:


> Ich auch :/
> Bin schon so gespannt, dass ich alle 5 Minuten die Seite aktualisiere...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

alle fünf minuten? da bist du aber noch gut..ich liege bei 2-3 minuten


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> alle fünf minuten? da bist du aber noch gut..ich liege bei 2-3 minuten



das ist extrem, aber alles 15 min schau ich schon nach


----------



## ATB (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> alle fünf minuten? da bist du aber noch gut..ich liege bei 2-3 minuten



Und ich bei Echtzeit


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 9*

*Stufe 10 - Batmaus*

Was ist cooler als ein Superheld, der Schurken verkloppt und als Fledermausmann bekannt ist? Natürlich ein Eingabegerät, das euch hilft, Schurken zu verkloppen und sich in eine fliegende PC-Fledermaus verwandeln kann!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist eine PC-Maus zu sehen, die mit exakt zwei nachgebildeten Fledermausflügeln (bestehend aus einem beliebigen Material) ausgestattet ist - eine anatomisch korrekte Nachbildung ist natürlich nicht erforderlich.
- Die Maus ist an dem Ast eines Strauchs/Baums befestigt und muss an einem Kabel/einer Schnur frei in der Luft "schweben" (sodass sie ohne Kabel/Schnur herunterfallen würde).
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...te-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-9-a-29.html#post3363030

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (25. August 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das ist extrem, aber alles 15 min schau ich schon nach



vielleicht sind es auch nur gefühlte 2-3... ich schaue nicht so oft auf die Uhr

ja das erfordert doch mal wieder Einsatz...Schöne Sache


----------



## DeadlyTear (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Sehr schöne Idee


----------



## Axel_Foly (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

super idee! werd ich morgen gleich das bateln beginnen, heute hab ich nur ne wireless maus da ... das ist beim hängen nicht grad so von vorteil


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

So alle vorbereitungen sind bereits getroffen, bei Tageslicht kann ich starten  Finde die Idee auch cool....

Edit: Habe noch 2 Fragen....

Als Kabel kann man auch das eigentlich Maus Kabel verwenden oder?

Darf man den Zettel mit Namen weglassen, wenn man den Foren Nick auf die Flügel schreibt?


----------



## oglogo (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Hier meine Maus von meiner Maus


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Kleines Update: Es muss nicht zwangsläufig ein Baum sein, der Ast eines Strauchs ist beispielsweise auch ok.

@Acid:
Ja, das Mauskabel reicht. Ein seperater Zettel sollte es der Lesbarkeit zuliebe sein (=Pflicht).


----------



## Acid (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Und weils im Dunkeln viel stimmiger ist, schon jetzt mein Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Meine Konstruktion ist auch schon fertig, hab nur gerade keinen Baum zur Verfügung und bei dem Licht würde meine Kamera eh kein brauchbares Bild aufnehmen. Freue mich aber schon auf viele Batman-Ableger


----------



## Breaker (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich hab auch nochmal eine Frage muss das Kabel am Ast befestigt sein oder reicht es auch wenn man es nur über den Ast legt und es dann fest hält?

Mein Foto kommt dann auch morgen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Es muss sich um eine Konstruktion handeln, die beim Fotografieren ohne menschliches Zutun hält. Hilfsmittel wie Klebefilm o.ä. sind allerdings erlaubt.


----------



## ImBanane (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Hier meine Batmaus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt des so?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Man sieht leider nicht den Ast, an dem die Maus hält. Der muss zu sehen sein. 
Weitere Tipps gibt es jetzt allerdings nicht mehr.


----------



## SnakeZwei (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Dank dem Strauchupdate habe ich doch noch einen Versuch gestartet, immerhin sind Fledermäuse ja Nachttiere 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider etwas unscharf, aber man kann alles erkennen. Falls das nicht ausreicht, mache ich noch ein Foto bei Tageslicht, obwohl die Tierchen dann ja eigentlich schlafen
Angelschnur, günstige Kamera, schlechte Lichtverhältnisse und kein Ast zu sehen. Das konnte nur in die Hose gehen, deshalb 2. Foto bei Tageslicht, obwohl Fledermäuse da ja eigentlich schlafen


----------



## Patrick30 (25. August 2011)

So hier ist meine Fledermaus an einem von einem Eichhörnchen gepflanzten Walnussbaum....  






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maison (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Meine Batmaus...


----------



## ATB (25. August 2011)

Meine Logitechfledermaus

Edit: 12:17

Die Flügel sind echt. Sie sind aus Pappe.


----------



## Miyu (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

ich bastel so gern :o) daher musste die Konstruktion auch heut noch geshootet werden.. cih gebe zu, die Beleuchtung war nicht die Beste aber ich finds schick :o)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Exinferis (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Man beachte die fein ausgeführten Ohren meiner Roccat-Bat!!! Und die zurecht geschnittenen Schaschlikspieße als "Finger" in den Flügeln!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen will meine Frau mich in der Klappse besuchen, weil ich nachts bastele als wäre ich in der Grundschule mit meiner Tochter oder in der KiTa mit meinem Sohn.


----------



## LordYoichi (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Habs nochmal gemacht da der Ast nicht zusehen war
erstmal der Ast (kabel hängt nur runter wollte nichts an meiner Eiche festknoten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt die Batmaus von vorn



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hm normalerweise hängt sie nicht so weit runter


----------



## Opark (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

tolle idee, habe meinen spass gehabt beim basteln und machen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Razer - Copperbat

Die ganz gefährliche mit dem berüchtigten Double-K(l)ick-Feature (auf beiden Tasten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Namenszettel zu befestigen war schwieriger als die beiden Flügel dran zu machen.


----------



## NOob95 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist meine Fleder(maus)... oder sollte ich lieber Flederratte sagen ???

R.A.T 7 mit ein paar selbstgebastelten Flügeln 

Hoffe es ist alles auf dem Bild klar erkennbar... es war nicht leicht zwei Taschenlampen so zu befestigen, dass sie alles richtig beleuchteten und gleichzeitig ein Foto zu machen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



llogibatmousezan schwingt sich von ast zu ast und ist der schrecken der äh.... nadelbäume


----------



## mei-sta (25. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Hier kommt meine geflügelte Maus an-geflattert BÄÄM:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War echt ne super Idee Stephan!


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Echt nicht einfach, im Dunklen zu fotografieren. Zumal auf dem Display der Kamera nichts als Rabenschwärze herrschte...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe, es reicht, dass man erahnen kann, wo die Maus am Ast hängt?

n8 Leute

Knister


----------



## Grunert (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

wird immer lustiger 
Es wäre schön, wenn vom Gewinner dann am Ende alle Bilder in einer News veröffentlich werden!

Bin mal auf die nächsten aufgaben gespannt.
Gruß
Grunert


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Fly, babe fly...


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mäuschen...


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Sodele hier meine Batmaus, kurz nachdem Sie von ihrem nächtlichen Raubzug zurück gekommen ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

@Skysnake 

des sieht ja eher aus wie ein Schmetterling


----------



## Exinferis (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Das ist kein Schmetterling!!!  Das sieht aus als hätte er von einer Barbie seiner kleinen Schwester die Feen-Flügel abgeschnitten.


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich hab eine komische Dell Rasse entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeedyV6 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

habe bei mir im Garten noch so ein Exemplar gefunden


----------



## Skysnake (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ja, ich hab halt keinen Drucker mehr da -.- Ansonsten hätte ich was ausgedruckt und ausgeschnitten. Das aber alles in Kisten verstaut 

Das ist hier gerade arbeiten unter erschwerten Bedingungen  Ich musste sogar den Nachbarn wegen Inet anpumpen  Da darf man keine Wunder erwarten


----------



## beren2707 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit viel Liebe aus Tonpapier gebastelt rastet die Packard Bat in einem Zwetschgenbaum.


----------



## ImBanane (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

hoffentlich ists jetzt besser :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T0M@0 (26. August 2011)

Die Logitech-Fledermaus kopfüber im Apfelbaum


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Eine kabellose Maus mit einer Schnur und Flügeln ausgestattet.


----------



## Schaf (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

puh doch noch eine alte maus mit kabel gefunden


----------



## 3mbryoyo (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

so ich hab der leblosen angelegenheit mal ein Gesicht verpasst um das ganze Bild etwas abzurunden...


----------



## Arazis (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Arazis Fledermaus-Maus


----------



## CooperManiac (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

so...ist mal wieder zeit


----------



## Banane5 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

meine (bad)maus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fire8ird (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Hier mal meine, ich hoffe man erkennt, das es Fledermausflügel sein sollen


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Meine Fleder-Maus ist ganz "Feuer und Flamme" mit ihren neuen Flügeln


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

So hier meine Badmouse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den Windverhältnissen die wir hier gerade haben,war das garnicht so einfach!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

@ Banane 5 du bis garnicht mehr dabei... siehe Threadnummer: 1154
Aber trotzdem ein schönes Fledermausbild


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 10, meine FlederHabu :


----------



## funnymonkey (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banane5 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

ups fällt mir jetzt erst auf das ich raus bin 
habe ich doch glatt den blöden Zettel vergessen. 
Euch noch viel glück!


----------



## Breaker (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Flügel sind zwar nicht besonderst gut gelungen aber man kann hooffentlich erkennnen das es welche sind


----------



## inzpekta (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Stufe 10:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bennz (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

meine maus.bat


----------



## Hauptsergant (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

So.. Jetzt mein Tierchen. 
jetzt verstehe ich, warum ich bei Kunst so schlechte Note bekommen habe


----------



## Mambo (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Was hier alles so rumfliegt, ist ja echt der Hammer.... Kompliment an alle...das geht hier noch ein Weilchen!


----------



## Spyware (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich dachte schon, dass ich Heute keine herum hängende "PC-Fledermaus" mehr entdecke, doch letzten Endes wurde ich am Balkon fündig...sie war nicht entzückt darüber (Temperatur, Sonne und wegen dem Fotografieren an sich), weshalb sie rot angelaufen ist...ja fast wäre sie heruntergefallen und hätte mich attackiert. Doch abgesehen von den Strapazen habe ich nun das Bild, um dieses Spiel noch ein wenig zu verlängern  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meat Boy (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Hier ist meine Fledermaus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Re4dt (26. August 2011)

Puh beinahe da Gewinnspiel vergessen  hier meine logitech @Flügel


----------



## Schmidt (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Erst hatte ich den Zettel mit dem Namen vergessen und dann hat es angefangen zu schütten. Zum Glück hats jetzt aufgehört,also mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brause_ (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Zwar wieder kurz vor der Angst, aber besser spät als nie


----------



## Chicago (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

So, hier ist auch meine Fleder- (Acer) Maus!


----------



## Kusanar (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Nana nana nana nana nana nana nana nana Baaaatmaaaaaaaan 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder last minute


----------



## Acid (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Nun ist wohl erst wieder Pause bis Montag


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Eine Pause schadet nicht - also schönes Wochenende!


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Wünsche auch allen noch Teilnehmern.. und denen die mitlesen.. ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

danke gleichfalls


----------



## CooperManiac (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

wenn das so weitergeht ...sitzen wir noch bis 2012 hier dran^^

..die, die jetzt noch dabei sind, sind nicht mehr leicht abzuschütteln

aufgaben die schwieriger sind, könnten die ganze prozedur wohl verkürzen


ein erholsames wochenende wünsch ich euch auch


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Oder aber wenn man einfach das editieren verbietet..wer einmal reingesetzt hat hat reingesetzt... das würde auch einige raushauen hier...


----------



## ImBanane (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich bin eher für festgelegte zeiten und nur 12 stunden zeit


----------



## Axel_Foly (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

12 stunden wäre etwas böse ... aber vl gibt es ja noch schwirige aufgaben ...


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Ich bin eher für festgelegte zeiten und nur 12 stunden zeit


 

Gibt Leute die auch Arbeiten gehen (so wie ich), da hat man keine Chance mehr eine Aufgabe zu erledigen, deshalb finde ich die 24 Std. schon OK.


----------



## Kusanar (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Oder aber wenn man einfach das editieren verbietet..wer einmal reingesetzt hat hat reingesetzt... das würde auch einige raushauen hier...


 
Die Idee find ich gar nicht schlecht. Mit 12 Stunden hätt ich wahrscheinlich auch Probleme, da ich oft genug länger als 12 Stunden am Arbeiten bin.

Na dann auch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Acid (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Man könnte dem ganze auch mit folgender Methode ein schnelles ende setzen....

Es wird ein Tag ausgemacht z.b. Montag 18Uhr oder eben eine x beliebige uhrzeit, da werden 30 Stufen gestartet, die Laufzeit beträgt 2 Stunden und wer nach diesen 2h die meisten Stufen erfolgreich absolviert hat, Gewinnt


----------



## Axel_Foly (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

ich schätze mal das man keinen termin findet mit dem alle zufrieden wären


----------



## oglogo (27. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich kenne auch ein schnelles ende,ihr gebt alle auf und ich gewinne


----------



## SnakeZwei (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich hätte einen Vorschlag für Stufe 11, denn alle die jetzt noch dabei sind werden wohl kaum kampflos aufgeben. Jeder macht "einen" Vorschlag wie er sich vorstellt, wie es weitergehen soll. Zum Beispiel "kein Editieren mehr", "Zeitlimit", das von allen gehasste "Ausschlußverfahren", "Verlosung" oder "Multiaufgaben". Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Ideen dabei raus. Egal, die mit den meisten Stimmen könnte dann ja zumindest einmal versucht werden. Denn eins ist doch klar und das sollte jeder einsehen, ohne eine Änderung könnte es noch lange dauern und irgendwann bekommt der Sieger zwar einen einzigartigen aber "veralteten" (nicht so ernst nehmen) PC. Bin mal gespannt auf eure Reaktionen


----------



## CooperManiac (28. August 2011)

SnakeZwei schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte einen Vorschlag für Stufe 11, denn alle die jetzt noch dabei sind werden wohl kaum kampflos aufgeben. Jeder macht "einen" Vorschlag wie er sich vorstellt, wie es weitergehen soll. Zum Beispiel "kein Editieren mehr", "Zeitlimit", das von allen gehasste "Ausschlußverfahren", "Verlosung" oder "Multiaufgaben". Vielleicht kommen ja noch andere Ideen dabei raus. Egal, die mit den meisten Stimmen könnte dann ja zumindest einmal versucht werden. Denn eins ist doch klar und das sollte jeder einsehen, ohne eine Änderung könnte es noch lange dauern und irgendwann bekommt der Sieger zwar einen einzigartigen aber "veralteten" (nicht so ernst nehmen) PC. Bin mal gespannt auf eure Reaktionen



Oh...noch eine nachteule unterwegs 

Nun ich glaube es wuerde schon einiges bringen wenn man den schwierigkeitsgrad erhoeht

Bsp.: mache ein foto von deinem case mit einem feuerwehrwagen im hintergrund xD

( nein... Ich wollte noch nie feuermann werden xD)


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

berufs oder freiwillige feuerwehr ?


----------



## Kusanar (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

44 sind noch dabei, wenn ich richtig mitgezählt hab. Also wenns nach mir geht, kanns ruhig noch länger gehen. Finds echt witzig was dabei so rauskommt bzw. manche Leute sogar eine Einweisung in die Geschlossene riskieren, um hier zu gewinnen 

Ein klein wenig die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben raufdrehen und nachträgliches Editieren verbieten, und gut is.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Also wenns nach mir geht, kanns ruhig noch länger gehen. Finds echt witzig was dabei so rauskommt bzw. manche Leute sogar eine Einweisung in die Geschlossene riskieren, um hier zu gewinnen
> 
> Ein klein wenig die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben raufdrehen und nachträgliches Editieren verbieten, und gut is.


 

ganz deiner Meinung... aber abwarten bald ist wieder Montag!


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Der gute Stephan hat erstmal die Print um die Ohren - die  wollen wir ja alle pünktlich lesen können!


----------



## ATB (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Editverbot garnichtmal so schlecht. 
Das wäre eine Verschärfung, die zeitunanghängig ist. Somit->Dafür


----------



## Re4dt (28. August 2011)

Kusanar schrieb:
			
		

> Ein klein wenig die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben raufdrehen und nachträgliches Editieren verbieten, und gut is.



/-Sign! 
Du bringst es auf den Punkt. 
Kann dir einfach nur recht geben. Alles andere wäre in meinen Augen auch nicht ganz so fair.


----------



## DeadlyTear (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich stimme der Idee des Editierverbotes auch zu.


----------



## mae1cum77 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



Kusanar schrieb:


> 44 sind noch dabei, wenn ich richtig mitgezählt hab. Also wenns nach mir geht, kanns ruhig noch länger gehen. Finds echt witzig was dabei so rauskommt bzw. manche Leute sogar eine Einweisung in die Geschlossene riskieren, um hier zu gewinnen
> 
> Ein klein wenig die Schwierigkeit der Aufgaben raufdrehen und nachträgliches Editieren verbieten, und gut is.


Ist ´ne Idee...!


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit dem Editverbot garnichtmal so schlecht.
> Das wäre eine Verschärfung, die zeitunanghängig ist. Somit->Dafür


 
ja find ich auch! nur ein post mit bild das man nicht mehr editieren darf!


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Woher habe ich den Eindruck, das sich da ein Konsens heraus kristallisiert?
Mit dem auch ich gut leben könnte!

Mal sehen, was Stephan morgen dazu sagt....

Grüße

Jochen

P.S.: _ein_ Post, mit _einem_ Bild!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Bin da ganz eurer Meinung, nix mit "Zettel vergessen, schnell nochmal" << So wie ich 

Allerdings macht Stephan hier die Regeln und wir befolgen sie nur.


----------



## Kusanar (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Bin da ganz eurer Meinung, nix mit "Zettel vergessen, schnell nochmal" << So wie ich


 
hehe woher kommt mir das nur so bekannt vor 
so montag is, hopp hopp


----------



## DeadlyTear (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Bin schon ganz gespannt, was uns als nächstes erwartet 

Aber ich denke mal, es wird erst wieder heute Abend weitergehen. Stephan hat ja auch noch die Print-Ausgabe um die Ohren


----------



## Axel_Foly (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz gespannt, was uns als nächstes erwartet



ja so eine kleine aufgabe nach der arbeit


----------



## Acid (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Ich denke gegen 19Uhr können wir mit der nächsten Stufe rechnen, hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 11 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Bennz
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
Re4dt
SpeedyV6
Opark
Exinferis
Arazis
T0M@0
ImBanane
Schaf
Miyu
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Mr.Maison
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
Mambo
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Hardwarefreak81
Meat Boy
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden ist >ExX< (kein Beitrag). Bei Arazis und Exinferis habe ich lange überlegt, da nicht eindeutig zu erkennen ist, an welchem Ast die Maus hängt. Ich habe mich dann allerdings gegen eine Disqualifikation entschieden, da keine Anzeichen für ein Halten vorliegen und aus der ursprünglichen Formulierung der Aufgabe nicht 100%ig hervorgeht, dass die Maus nicht nur am Ast hängen, sondern dieser auch zu sehen sein muss.

In Kürze startet die Stufe 11.


----------



## Hauptsergant (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In Kürze startet die Stufe 11.



ich habe Angst


----------



## DeadlyTear (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> In Kürze startet die Stufe 11.



Kann es kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

juchu es geht weiter


----------



## L.B. (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Der []-Smiley verheißt nichts Gutes.  Mal sehen, ob es wieder etwas zu lachen gibt.


----------



## DeadlyTear (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



L.B. schrieb:


> Der []-Smiley verheißt nichts Gutes.  Mal sehen, ob es wieder etwas zu lachen gibt.



Stephan wird uns wieder mit seinen verrückten Ideen verzücken...


----------



## inzpekta (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Die letzten 5 Beiträge unterschreib ich alle!


----------



## ATB (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> ich habe Angst


 

Ich auch


----------



## oglogo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich auch


Mit


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 10*

Stufe 11 - Super Steuerflüchtling
Ein Klempner, der Prinzessinen rettet - tja, das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit. Tatsächlich ist die olle Prinzessin inzwischen mit Wario durchgebrannt und Super Mario hat die Steuerfahndung am Hals. Wen wundert's? Der werte Herr Superheld hat in seinem ganzen Leben zig tausende Münzen angehäuft und auf Nachfrage immer wieder behauptet, dass das Geld "einfach so herumgelegen" sein. Klar - da wird das Finanzamt natürlich hellhörig ... Unser steuerhinterziehender Klempner ist daher sprichwörtlich abgetaucht - und zwar in die Kanalisation deiner Stadt! Bei der Flucht musste unser Steuerflüchtling allerdings ein paar Gegenstände zurücklassen, da er aufgrund seines Körperbaus sonst nicht durchs Rohr gepasst hätte.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist ein in der Straße/in einen Gehweg eingelassener Schachtdeckel/Kanaldeckel oder Straßenablauf/Gullydeckel zu sehen.
- Auf dem Bild sind darüber hinaus folgende Gegenstände zu sehen: Eine Saugglocke ("Pümpel") sowie eine zumindest teilweise rote Kopfbedeckung (Mütze/Hut etc.) eurer Wahl.
- Desweiteren muss auf dem Bild ein "falscher Schnurrbart" zu sehen sein. Das Material ist euch überlassen, denkbar sind Stoff/Wolle, Pappe, Kunsthaar oder echtes Haar. Wichtig ist: Dunkelbraun oder schwarz soll das Objekt sein, dessen Form und Größe näherungsweise einem Schnurrbart entsprechen soll. 
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-10-a-32.html#post3376194

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Da diese Aufgabe (meines Erachtens - wir werden sehen) nicht allzu leicht ist, ist Editieren bei dieser Stufe noch erlaubt.
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## DeadlyTear (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Na das verspricht Spaß..
.. und viele dumme Blicke..


----------



## BladeDerHeld (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ach du heilger bimbam... dank dieses gewinnspiels werden wir ab morgen auch einen Pümpel besitzen


----------



## oglogo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Jup


----------



## Spyware (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ach du meine Sch****  Das wird peinlich Morgen gg


----------



## Mr.Maison (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Das schwerste ist das es einfach nicht aufhört zu regnen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Das schwerste ist das es einfach nicht aufhört zu regnen.



warum? weil man so den gullideckel nicht sehen kann da er übergelaufen ist?


----------



## 3mbryoyo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

auf die Frage wo der Pümpel sei bekam ich folgende Antwort: Wir hatten mal einen aber ich weiss nich wo der is.

wie kann man sowas verlieren?


----------



## Acid (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Die gleiche Antwort habe ich auch bekommen  Ich habe weder eine rote Mütze noch einen Pümpel... muss ich wohl irgendwo auftreiben.


----------



## oglogo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Kurz mal die haare meiner frau abgeschnitten und dann raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



> Die gleiche Antwort habe ich auch bekommen  Ich habe weder eine rote Mütze noch einen Pümpel... muss ich wohl irgendwo auftreiben.



Mütze habe ich gefunden abe rmeinen Schnurrbart hab ich letzte Woche abrasiert ... der wär echt gut gewesen xD


----------



## Own3r (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Kann ich als Kopfbedeckung auch eine rote Cap nutzen?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



oglogo schrieb:


> Kurz mal die haare meiner frau abgeschnitten und dann raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  und bist du wieder reingekommen?denn wenn mir jemand die haare abschneiden würde wegen einem Gewinnspiel dann könnte der jenige aber gleich draussen auf seinem Kanaldeckel sitzen bleiben
Aber bild 1 ist somit online


----------



## oglogo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> und bist du wieder reingekommen?denn wenn mir jemand die haare abschneiden würde wegen einem Gewinnspiel dann könnte der jenige aber gleich draussen auf seinem Kanaldeckel sitzen bleiben
> Aber bild 1 ist somit online


 Meine frau musste mit raus,sie musste ja den Pümpel  schleppen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ignorier deine nacharn, ignorier deine nachbarn und wieso muss ausgerechnet bei so nem shooting ne autokolonne durch meine ministraße fahren  ?


----------



## Hauptsergant (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Morgen habe ich 12-Stunden Schicht Deswegen muss noch Heute improvisieren
1. Im Keller habe ich Piraten-Anzug von meinen Sohn gefunden - Schnurrbart+Rote Mütze
2. Pümpel.... Naja..mein Nachbar war nicht so (um die Zeit) begeistert 
3. Deckel war auch nicht so weit - ca. 200 m. 
Stephan!!! Was hast du noch für uns???....
P.S. Schlaaaafen...


----------



## Breaker (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe es geschafft und sogar ohne das ich von irgendwem gesehen wurde


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Own3r schrieb:


> Kann ich als Kopfbedeckung auch eine rote Cap nutzen?


Natürlich


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Na mal sehen ob ich diese Stufe noch überlebe, erstmal so nen Saugdingens auftreiben...


----------



## CooperManiac (29. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

sollte eigentlich zu erkennen sein :

edit : ein buff kann sowohl als schal als auch als kopfbedeckung dienen


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Achso, nur zur Sicherheit: Gilt auch eine Sturmhaube?


----------



## Kusanar (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Achso, nur zur Sicherheit: Gilt auch eine Sturmhaube?


 
Lol? Wer kauft sich denn eine rote Sturmhaube? Und wozu?


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Achso, nur zur Sicherheit: Gilt auch eine Sturmhaube?


 
eine rote strumhaube ... cool  dachte die dinger gibts nur in schwarz und grün, vl noch grau 

edit: da war wohl wer 3 min schneller als ich ...


----------



## Schaf (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

hut und bart waren einsam darum aufgefüllt


----------



## Vaykir (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Schaf schrieb:


> hut und bart waren einsam darum aufgefüllt


 
dat is geil


----------



## funnymonkey (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ob wir wohl alle in die gleiche Anstalt eingewiesen werden ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Übrigens der Typ mit Typ mit dem falschem Bart ist wegen zu hohem Tequila-Konsum oder an Altersschwäche bei einem ähnlichen Gewinnspiel abgetreten


----------



## beren2707 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich dachte immer, Mario sei ein Klempner; anhand dieses brandaktuellen Bildmaterials scheint er eher ein Schreiner zu sein.


----------



## Arazis (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Bild 1: Niesel , Bild 2 :richtig schöner Regen argh -.- sieht irgendwie komisch aus  nagut auch ne billig Mütze vom Dachboden


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Mein beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Was ich nicht alles so fürs Gewinnspiel mache...aber nichts Peinliches ist mir fremd.


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Lol? Wer kauft sich denn eine rote Sturmhaube? Und wozu?


 


Axel_Foly schrieb:


> eine rote strumhaube ... cool  dachte die dinger gibts nur in schwarz und grün, vl noch grau



Die Dinger gibt's im Michael Schumacher Kartcenter

EDIT: Hä? Vorhin stand 19:48 über der Aufgabenstellung, jetzt steht da 20:48! Was geht hier vor? Und was stimmt?

Edith die 2te: Heureka, Heureka! Bin ich ausgeloggt, wird die Zeit eine Stunde nachgestellt. Logge ich mich ein, reise ich gemeinsam mit allen Beiträgen zurück in die Zukunft...nervig und verwirrend...


----------



## Miyu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

und hier mein Beitrag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So.. Mittagspause genutzt... Bei Kodi nen Pümpel und bei Kik ne Mütze gekauft. Sobald ich Zuhause bin gehts auf die Straße...


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

wäre doch mal ne news auf der hp wert, *'pcgh rettet die konjunktur'* oder so


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Achso, nur zur Sicherheit: Gilt auch eine Sturmhaube?


 Ja, ist gültig.


----------



## Hauptsergant (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Miyu schrieb:


> und hier mein Beitrag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 komisches Bild


----------



## Patrick30 (30. August 2011)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Bild zählt .... ^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Würde ich auch mal so unterschreiben


----------



## Miyu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> komisches Bild


 

das weiß ich auch, aber ich hab keinen Pümpel und die Nachbarn auch ned... und da nirgendwo steht das der Pümpel echt sein muss, versuche ich es einfach so und hoffe ich komm durch... wenn ich damit raus flieg wär schad aber nicht zu ändern, hat zumindest riesigen Spaß gemacht die ganzen Aufgaben zu lösen


----------



## Re4dt (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Weder ich noch Nachbar besitzt einen Pümpel.
Es war eine Lustige zeit und mir hat es spaß gemacht die Aufgaben zu lösen. Euch allen wünsch ich noch viel Spaß. Ich bin hiermit raus 
Vll werde ich noch versuchen einen aufzutreiben. HOffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Mr.Knister (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Dann hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Tatbestand der Steuerhinterziehung gesellt sich ein vermummter Raubüberfall...

...ähem Raubüberfall in Vermummung oder so...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So.... jetzt lasse ich mich bei meinen Nachbarn erstmal nicht mehr Blicken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Maison (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Bevor jemand fragt, das ist ne Kindermütze (unter 2J.)...


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Bild zählt .... ^^


 
Ich glaube das auch.


----------



## Fire8ird (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So, hier mein Beitrag mit einer Monstermütze


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das Bild zählt .... ^^


 
Ach, nur weil das ein bisschen vom Schattenwurf und der Lichteinstrahlung, sowie der Aufstellung des Pömpels nicht konsistent und realitätsfern ist, kann man das doch nicht als ungültig bezeichnen!


----------



## Miyu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ach, nur weil das ein bisschen vom Schattenwurf und der Lichteinstrahlung, sowie der Aufstellung des Pömpels nicht konsistent und realitätsfern ist, kann man das doch nicht als ungültig bezeichnen!



ist ein gebastelter Papierpömpel... und ich habs nun schriftlich NICHT GÜLTIG...natürlich... damit bin ich wohl raus, sofern ich nicht bis heut Abend noch einen echten auftreib... ich bin traurig


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ich glaub ich bin auch raus ... wüste jetzt nicht wo ich so ein ding hernehmen soll ...


----------



## Patrick30 (30. August 2011)

18 Leute mit einem Bild bis jetzt ...

Ich hoffe wir haben auch so ein Teil irgendwo rumfliegen xD


----------



## Spyware (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Mh, ja was soll man dazu sagen...pfui, grindig und krank...auf zur nächsten Runde 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Miyu schrieb:


> ist ein gebastelter Papierpömpel... und ich habs nun schriftlich NICHT GÜLTIG...natürlich...


 
Der einzige, der das zu entscheiden hat ist Stephan!


----------



## ATB (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Die Spusi hat dieses hier aufgefunden. 


			
				Auszug aus dem amtlichen Spurensicherungsprotokoll schrieb:
			
		

> ...der falsche Schnäuzer lag auf dem Pümpel. Die Kopfbedeckung war ein rotes Cap mit Stickern einer Autorennmarke. Alle Beweismittel lagen auf einem Kanaldeckel...
> _gez. DerMarodeur - Steuerfahndung Landkreis PCGH_




@PCGH_Stephan: Die Müze scheint leicht rosa auf der Sonnenseite, ist jedoch komplett eintönig rot. Kontrollbild auf Anfrage.


----------



## Acid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Soooo Peinlich 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ich habe den Unterschlupf des Steuersünders S. Mario entdeckt.
Er hat sogar etwas von seiner Beute dort verloren 


Die Passanten haben bei der Aktion auch doof geschaut. Ich glaube die wollten nur die Münze haben. Oder vielleicht doch den neu gekauften Pümpel, weil sie selbst keinen Zuhause haben...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

so pümpel gekauft und ab gehts


----------



## ImBanane (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So hier noch mein bild: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist der Zeitpunkt im Gewinnspiel an dem auch meine Oma an meiner geistigen Gesundheit zweifelt...

Naja, egal 

Hier ist mein Foto !


----------



## Opark (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ja ich weiss..unsere Straße IST kaputt... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Bisher "erst" ~25 Bilder


----------



## mei-sta (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ich hoffe das ist genug rot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Sind doch ganz schön viele die erst nach 16 Uhr hochladen.
Gut und fair das eine andere Lösung für das Ausschlussverfahren gefunden wurde.


----------



## Miyu (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der einzige, der das zu entscheiden hat ist Stephan!


 
von dem hab ichs ja...


----------



## theoturtle (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Mann ... gar nicht so einfach einen Pümpel zu organisieren...

Der Schnauzer war zuerst auf das Namensschild geklebt, da sah er aber wie aufgedruckt aus (Filzreste kann man auf dem Schild noch erkennen)
Da musste er halt etwas schiefer auf den Pümpel geklebt werden. 

Ed : Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen, dass der Bart des gesuchten Klempners etwa bis zu seinen Wangenknochen reicht ?


----------



## Chicago (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So, nun auch Pömpel in voller Tarnung!


----------



## Patrick30 (30. August 2011)

Hier mein Bild ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man hat mein Kumpel dumm geguckt als ich gefragt habe ob ich ein Foto von seinem Pümpel machen darf


----------



## Meat Boy (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Und hier ist mein Bild. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

wie gut dass noch das schwarze papier von den fledermausflügeln rumlag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und auch gut dass ich nach der arbeit erst mal eine bastelstunde einlege anstatt meinen hunger zu stillen


----------



## SpeedyV6 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

dank der Hilfe des freundlichen Baumarktes in der Nähe, kann ich bestimmt hier weitermachen


----------



## LordYoichi (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Hm auf dem Dorf ist das vielleicht normal nen Pümpel zu fotografieren 
in der Stadt wird man ziemlich komisch angeschaut, besonders wenn 
der noch nen Bart und Mütze auf hat  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brause_ (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ich hatte auch noch restpappe von der Fledermaus drüber ^^


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Sodele hier noch schnell mein Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Puh ich hab echt Schwein  Da hab ich seit dem letzten Post, glaub Donnerstagabend, kein Inet mehr, wegem Umzug, bis gestern Abend, und denk schon, das ich draußen bin, weil ich am Router das Kabel bei LAN statt DSL eingesteckt habe  und dachte das ich kein Inet hab  Naja, wäre dennoch erst Sonntag Online gewesen, aber trotzdem ärgerlich. Hätte NIE gedacht, dass ich noch drinne bin. Ich sag nur eins:

DANKE STEPHAN


----------



## Acid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe sollten 10 bzw. eventuell 11 Leute ausgeschieden sein....


----------



## Schmidt (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ja ist den schon Weihnachten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hr hr ^^


----------



## BladeDerHeld (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

noch nicht zu früh zählen,da kommen immer noch ein paar... also abwarten


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ich bin gespannt


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Besser spät, als garnicht....


----------



## Acid (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Ow shit ich hatte mich in der Zeit vertan  Dann kommen wohl doch noch einige


----------



## Skysnake (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

naja, so viele nicht mehr, das wären dann wohl 7 noch über, wenn die 10 gestimmt haben.


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

grad noch geschafft, das kommt einem kleinen wunder gleich, hatte quasi schon aufgegeben, war noch ein bier trinken und was seh ich da im WC ... schnell reagirt und das ist das ergebnis, hoffe man erkennt alles! musste ja schnell gehen und in so einer bar hat man ja nicht alles zur verfügung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Noch etwa 12 Minuten....


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

noch etwa... vorbei
hab 38 gezählt


----------



## Patrick30 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

oh die Reihen lichten sich .......


----------



## T0M@0 (30. August 2011)

Hatte keine rote Mütze gefunden


----------



## BladeDerHeld (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

So denke mal das war es erstmal für heute... der gute hat bestimmt schon seinen wohlverdienten Feierabend gemacht...


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

Wie lange soll denn das Gewinnspiel genau dauern? Machen wir solange weiter, bis nur noch einer übrig ist?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Own3r schrieb:


> Wie lange soll denn das Gewinnspiel genau dauern? Machen wir solange weiter, bis nur noch einer übrig ist?


 
Das war mal der Plan!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ich finde den Plan immernoch gut auch wenn sich auch bei mir so langsam Bedenken einschleichen


----------



## BladeDerHeld (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

na ich hoffe doch wohl, dass es so lange geht bis nur noch einer übrig bleibt...


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2011)

Das dürft dann aber noch sehr lange dauern.


----------



## Axel_Foly (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Own3r schrieb:


> Das dürft dann aber noch sehr lange dauern.


 
spätestens wenn keiner mehr wegfällt muss man sich was neues überlegen ...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ich finde so langsam geht das schlag auf schlag,das nächste mal sind wir vielleicht schon in den zwanzigern...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ja diese mal sind mehr als die sonst üblichen 1-2 weggefallen

wenn man den schwierigkeitsgrad der Aufgaben noch erhöhen kann dann wird das wohl noch was werden


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

vor allem find ich schön wie die heimische wirtschaft angekurbelt wird. pcghx sollte mal unterstützung vom staat beantragen, da wir schließlich für den erhalt des klein- und mittelgewerbes sorgen


----------



## theoturtle (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Kusanar schrieb:


> vor allem find ich schön wie die heimische wirtschaft angekurbelt wird. pcghx sollte mal unterstützung vom staat beantragen, da wir schließlich für den erhalt des klein- und mittelgewerbes sorgen


 

Genau, und ausserdem helfen wir auch den Tankstellen und Ölkonzernen - was meine Frau gestern durchmachen musste um einen Pümpel zu erhaschen...


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Und wenn das ganze Spiel so weitergeht, dann erleben Seelenklempner vielleicht auch bald einen 2. Frühling..


----------



## Axel_Foly (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> ja diese mal sind mehr als die sonst üblichen 1-2 weggefallen


 
scheint als ob wir auf dem richtigen weg wären ...


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Und die nächste Aufgabe wird es zu fotografieren, wie wir beim Lösen einer Aufgabe von den Jungs mit der Hab-Mich-Lieb-Jacke abgeführt werden...


----------



## Axel_Foly (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

ja so wirds wohl werden ... aber mit dem casemod wäre ich auch in der anstalt ganz zufrieden


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Den bekommst Du aber nur, wenn er einen Gummi-Überzug hat.....


----------



## Axel_Foly (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Den bekommst Du aber nur, wenn er einen Gummi-Überzug hat.....


 
dann ist es doch gut wenn das gewinnspiel noch etwas dauert, jetzt habt ihr noch eine aufgabe


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Den bekommst Du aber nur, wenn er einen Gummi-Überzug hat.....





Axel_Foly schrieb:


> ...jetzt habt ihr noch einen aufgabe



Ihr könnt ja vorsichtshalber einen modden...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

wäre nich verkehrt


----------



## CooperManiac (31. August 2011)

Hoffentlich kommen die Aufgaben naechste woche nicht so spaet wie sonst
... Da faengt die schule wieder an und dann bin ich wohl raus


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 12 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Axel_Foly
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
SpeedyV6
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Mr.Maison
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
Meat Boy
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden sind 7 Community-Mitglieder, namentlich Bennz, Re4dt, Exinferis, T0M@0, Mambo und Hardwarefreak81 mangels Beitrag sowie Miyu mangels echtem Pümpel. Haarknapp war es bei mei-sta und vor allem mae1cum77, aber da ich nur eine teilweise rote Kopfbedeckung und keine hauptsächlich rote Kopfbedeckung gefordert habe, hat es noch gereicht.

In Kürze startet die Stufe 12.


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

Solangsam wird die Liste übersichtlich  

Aber die enttäuschung natürlich umso größer wenn man rausfliegt. Wobei bisher ja noch keine wirklich unlösbare Aufgabe dabei war und wer wirklich etwas Gewinnen möchte, sollte auch etwas dafür tun! Das finde ich bei diesem Gewinnspiel Super! Der Sieger kann wohl wirklich sagen, er hat es sich verdient.

Ich wär aber auch ganz stark dafür das zumindest die 2 und 3rd Platzierten etwas erhalten.


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



Acid schrieb:


> Der Sieger kann wohl wirklich sagen, er hat es sich verdient.


 
Oh jaaaaaaaa 

Da warens nur noch 38 ...


----------



## ATB (31. August 2011)

Ich hab Angst


----------



## oglogo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab Angst


wie immer mit


----------



## Miyu (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ausgeschieden sind 7 Community-Mitglieder, namentlich Bennz, Re4dt, Exinferis, T0M@0, Mambo und Hardwarefreak81 mangels Beitrag sowie Miyu mangels echtem Pümpel.



Ich bin untröstlich... 

Allen anderen weiterhin viel Spaß und ERFOLG!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

*Stufe 12 - Ein Bildschirm der muss wandern ...*
Blühende Landschaften, geheimnissvolle Höhlen und riesige Großstädte sind die Handlungsorte in vielen PC-Spielen. Ihr müsst nur die Kiste einschalten und könnt in fremde Welten eintauchen. Euer Bildschirm hält euch die Treue und zaubert euch die schönsten Spielwelten direkt vor euer Auge. Damit ist nun Schluss! Nun will euer Bildschirm selbst die weite Welt erkunden und hat sich kurzerhand samt Urlaubsausrüstung aus dem Staub gemacht - genau in dem Moment, als ihr peinlicherweise irgendwelche Pümpel auf offener Straße fotografiert habt. Als umweltfreundlicher PC-Monitor, der das Wachstum von Zimmerpflanzen in Gehäusen nicht gefährden will, setzt euer Bildschirm natürlich auf den öffentlichen Nahverkehr.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist ein Bahnhof/eine Haltestelle für Busse und/oder Züge zu sehen. Als zwingend erforderliches Erkennungsmerkmal dient der Name der Haltestelle/des Bahnhofs, der zu erkennen sein muss.
- Auf dem Bild ist darüber hinaus ein funktionstüchtig aussehender PC-Monitor zu sehen. "Funktionstüchtig aussehen" bedeutet nicht, dass der PC-Monitor ein Bild darstellen muss, sondern dazu offenbar in der Lage sein muss. Ein Röhrenbildschirm mit ausgebauter Bildröhre gilt also beispielsweise nicht. Es muss sich um einen eigenständigen Monitor handeln, der nicht Bestandteil eines anderen Geräts (Notebook/Netbook) ist. Üblich für einen solchen Monitor ist ein von anderer Hardware unabhängiger Stromanschluss und die Möglichkeit, an verschiedenen PCs angeschlossen werden zu können.
- Auf dem Bild sind desweiteren eine Schutzbrille mit getönten Brillengläsern ("Sonnenbrille") und ein Hemd zu sehen.
- Auf dem Bild muss außerdem ein Koffer, eine Reisetasche oder ein Rucksack zu sehen sein.
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-11-a-35.html#post3382012

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Da diese Aufgabe (meines Erachtens - wir werden sehen) nicht allzu leicht ist, ist Editieren bei dieser Stufe noch erlaubt.
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

oha nun geht es weiter ohne gnade und rücksicht auf verluste


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

Na toll... Wer hatte in der letzten Stufe die Sturmhaube? Kann ich mir die Ausleihen?

Die "Sonnenbrille" ist auch als solches gemeint nehm ich an...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*

geht auch eine reisetasche?


----------



## Miyu (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

dafür empfiehlt es sich es möglichst "professionell" nach Foto-Shooting aussehen zu lassen hehe... also vieeel Equipement und ein/zwei Freunde... lol


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 11*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Die "Sonnenbrille" ist auch als solches gemeint nehm ich an...


 Es soll eine Brille mit getönten/verspiegelten Gläsern sein. Meinetwegen kann es auch eine normale Brille sein, die mit einem schwarzen Filzstift angemalt wurde. (Das hat mal jemand zu meiner Schulzeit getan. )


BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> geht auch eine reisetasche?


 Ja, ich editiere das gleich.


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Na das wird wieder lustige Blicke geben. Als Passant würde ich die Person für verrückt erklären. 

Bin nur froh, dass ich ne Bushaltestelle fast vor der Tür habe.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ok,dann mal wollen wir mal... mir graut ein bisschen vor der Hauptstraße mit viel Verkehr an der die Busshaltestelle steht,aber wer Pümpel mit Bart und Mütze auf nen Gulli stellen kann,der darf auch seinen Monitor auf reisen schicken (hoffe der muss keine Fahrkarte ziehen)


----------



## Own3r (31. August 2011)

Ich habs mir doch anders überlegt...


----------



## oglogo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

so das war wirklich peinlich aber hier


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

nenene nix auslosen,genau jetzt kommt doch der punkt wo es darum geht wie weit die Leute gehen um was schönes zu gewinnen... und ausserdem macht es einen riesen spass.voralledem wenn man die Gesichter der Menschen sieht..einmal im Leben bekloppt sein und wieder dinge tun die einem als Kind egal waren,ohne darüber nachzudenken was andere denken...


----------



## Arazis (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Wie geil xD , noch guter Hoffnung das es nicht mehr schifft. Dann kanns los gehen mit "hey guck mal da , ein Bekloppter"


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> nenene nix auslosen,genau jetzt kommt doch der punkt wo es darum geht wie weit die Leute gehen um was schönes zu gewinnen... und ausserdem macht es einen riesen spass.voralledem wenn man die Gesichter der Menschen sieht..einmal im Leben bekloppt sein und wieder dinge tun die einem als Kind egal waren,ohne darüber nachzudenken was andere denken...


 
/sign 
Genau deswegen werde ich auch weitermachen


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

@oglogo    Seeehr Geil!!!

Ich überlege aktuell noch wie ich ein Monitor in einen Rucksack bekommen soll um mit dem Rad zum Bahnhof zu fahren... sind einige KM bis dahin...


Frage: Würde auch ein Netbook zählen? Ist ja schließlich auch ein Monitor??


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Acid schrieb:


> Frage: Würde auch ein Netbook zählen? Ist ja schließlich auch ein Monitor??


 
dann müsste aber auch der monochrome vom alten gameboy zählen, ist schließlich auch nen monitor


----------



## Schmidt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Wäre lustig wenn bei einer Stufe alle Verbleibenden Nutzer ausscheiden.
Wer hat dann eigentlich gewonnnen?


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ein Gameboy ist ja aber kein PC 

@Schmidt: Niemand, wird dann wohl eine neue Stufe geben.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Acid schrieb:


> Ein Gameboy ist ja aber kein PC


 
und hat bestimmt genausoviele externe video eingänge wie nen netbook 'monitor' 
ich denke mal das stephan das sagen muss ob des gilt, aber das wär zu einfach befürchte ich


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ich denek auch das das zu einfach wäre 

das wird gleich sicher witzig an der Hauptstraße


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Acid schrieb:


> Würde auch ein Netbook zählen? Ist ja schließlich auch ein Monitor??


 Es soll schon ein eigenständiger Monitor sein - ich präzisiere das gleich.


----------



## Schmidt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Zum Glück hat meiner nur 19".


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

15"

gewonnen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Oh mann, gut dass ich als Computec-Mitarbeiter eh nicht teilnehmen darf. Ich hätte die Auswahl zwischen meinem 30-Zoll-LCD und einer 21-Zoll-Röhre. Und bei uns im Dorf kennt jeder jeden…


----------



## beren2707 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein kleiner 22" TFT wartet (wie üblich) auf die Bahn.

Edit: Vorherige Bilddatei war leider zu groß...ich hoffe, alle geforderten Elemente sind trotzdem erkennbar, inbesondere das Namensschild.


----------



## L.B. (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Mittlerweile ist man echt froh, dass man schon ausgeschieden ist.  
In dieser Stufe werden sich die Reihen bestimmt deutlich lichten.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich frage mich gerade wie das wäre wenn man das im Flughafen Terminal macht.


----------



## Mr.Knister (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Die Leute kennen mich ja inzwischen schon...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr sommerlich mit Hawaiihemd...wo der Hohlweg liegt dürft ihr selbst herausfinden...


----------



## Arazis (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So das wäre auch geschafft , und mir haben viele Senioren dabei zugeschaut. Musste selbst Lachen und hab rüber gewunken


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Und bei uns im Dorf kennt jeder jeden…



Ist bei uns nicht anders.... In Dörfern wohl üblich  Da wird morgen überall erzählt, gestern ist "Acid" mit einem Monitor unterm Arm durchs Dorf gefahren.

So nun hier mein Beitrag nach schweisstreibenden 12KM mit dem Fahrrad, Rucksack auf dem Rücken und Monitor unterm Arm!!

Einmal ein stückchen weiter entfernt,* sogar mit haltendem Zug*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier in voller Pracht... in der Beschreibung ist ja ein Name des Bahnhofs erwünscht, sowas gibt es bei uns aber nicht... habe überall geschaut. Ich denke der Ort ist hier eben der Name.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

bei Bahnhaltestellen is der Ortsname üblicher weise der Haltestellenname, da der Zug ja von Ort zu Ort fährt


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Okai dann habe ich umsonst den ganzen Bahnhof wie ein irrer mit Monitor unter dem Arm abgesucht


----------



## SnakeZwei (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Der Yogibär vom Bahnhof wollte mich nicht näher an die Gleise lassen, deswegen hab ich 2 Fotos, damit man auch die Gleise gut sieht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank Videoüberwachung bin ich jetzt auch offiziell ein Depp, egal ich hab einen riesigen Spass bei der Aktion


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Dank Videoüberwachung bin ich jetzt auch offiziell ein Depp, egal ich hab einen riesigen Spass bei der Aktion


 

Kommst warscheinlich nächste Woche auf Super RTL bei Upps die Pannenshow


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

so beide Bushaltestellen zu sehen und mich hat keiner der Fußgänger doof angeschaut ... kam auch son hoschi vorbei der krampfhaft nich in unsere richtung schauen wollte... immer gerade aus schauen imemr gerade aus schauen


----------



## Schienenbruch (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich warte nur drauf, dass einer einem unserer Teilnehmer zu sieht und vor 'ne Lampe rennt.....


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ich warte drauf jemanden mit einem Bildschirm durch die Gegend laufen zu sehen um dann festzustellen das er auch hier teilnimmt


----------



## Fire8ird (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So, hier mein Bild. Ich musste zwei mal zur Bushaltestelle, weil man beim ersten Mal den Rucksack nicht gesehen hat.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

kann man die Tatsache das PCGH-Stephan mein Beitrag gefällt als Aufgabe erfüllt werten?


----------



## NOob95 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein Beitrag !

Zum Glück hat mein Bruder mir seinen Monitor geborgt... Mit einem 26" herumzulaufen wäre nämlich sehr anstrengend gewesen


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So, dann leiste ich auch mal wieder, wie versprochen, meinen Beitrag. 

Es ist herrlich, wie bescheuert Passanten schauen, stehenbleiben, oder sich umdrehen. Ein Radfahrer hat sich auch umgedreht und wäre fast gegen ein parkendes Auto gefahren.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Wenn ein Beitrag ein "Gefällt mir" erhält, kann man davon ausgehen, dass er regelkonform ist. Wenn ich kein "Gefällt mir" vergebe, kann ich es aber auch einfach nur vergessen haben oder ich habe nicht in den Thread geschaut. Entscheidend ist immer die Auswertung nach Ablauf der 24 Stunden.

Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ihr sehr hartnäckig seid?


----------



## 3mbryoyo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ihr sehr hartnäckig seid?



öh ne, aber irgendwie muss man sich ja durchsetzen


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Habe ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, dass ihr sehr hartnäckig seid?



Tja, so sind wir halt... 
Hättest du dir wahrscheinlich auch nicht erträumt, was?


----------



## ATB (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Das Hemd liegt leider. Zur Vervollständigung weil es liegt: Es ist ein Hemd der Firma s'Oliver aus der Serie "Regular Fit".

Der Bildschirm ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW. Der Rucksack steht etwas im dunkeln. Er ist von Eastpak. Vor dem Display liegt die Sonnenbrille. Busshaltestellenschild rechts oben.


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So...
Haltestelle Kirche
Brille auf dem Monitor (Marke Siemens 22")
Hawaiihemd über der Banklehne
Rucksack von CAT

... und die Dorfjugend kichernd im Rücken...


----------



## Patrick30 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

was ein glück das ich eine Bushaltestelle genau vor dem Haus habe....  

jetzt muss ich nur noch warten bis die Nachbarn nimmer draußen sitzen, sonst denken die noch das ich ausziehen will


----------



## moe (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Schade, dass ich schon raus bin. Ich hätte mir zu gerne einen über die seltsam schauenden Leute abgelacht und mir von meiner Mutter angehört, was da für Gerüchte im Dorf rumgehen.


----------



## Patrick30 (31. August 2011)

So hier ist mein Foto 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glück gehabt ^^ kaum war ich im Haus ist auch schon ein Bus vorbeigekommen


----------



## Opark (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

so wichtig ist der bus auf dem dorf! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Na dann doch ein Bild von mir. 

Echt peinlich - ist aber schon lustig.


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WG-Kollege wollte seinen 15" nicht rausrücken...


----------



## CooperManiac (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

gegenüber war ein restaurant...hamm geglotzt wie die affen^^...dann wollte mein vater mit mir da auch noch rein...oh man war das peinlich 

@Stephan: die sonnenbrille hängt am rucksack


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So nun komme ich auch mit meinem Bild dazu,spassige Fotosession inklusive... Aber immer hin haben die Leute gewartet und sind nicht durchs Bild gelaufen..Aber es gibt auch keinen der mal fragt warum man solch komische Sachen macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


..ja ja damals als wir noch jung waren,sind wir mit 15 kg schweren Monitoren zur Lan gefahren,heute setzen wir ihn am Bus aus


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> ..ja ja damals als wir noch jung waren,sind wir mit 15 kg schweren Monitoren zur Lan gefahren,heute setzen wir ihn am Bus aus



Ja, ja.. das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## ImBanane (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Hoffe man sieht alles gut :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich muss schon sagen klasse Bilder wird sehr schwer hier zu Gewinnen .


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



oglogo schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen klasse Bilder wird sehr schwer hier zu Gewinnen .



/sign


----------



## Spyware (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Premiere! Ich glaube das erste Bild, auf dem die benötigten Gegenstände nicht nur herumliegen!!
So ein Glück muss man erst einmal haben, dass dir zufällig ein Passant mit genau den Sachen über den Weg läuft 
Leider sind bei uns die Haltestellennamen nur auf der Tafel mit den Zeiten drauf, weshalb ich so nah ran musste...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: PCGH will doch nur diese Daten, welche Verkehrsmittel von den Usern benützt werden, weiterverkaufen...FB ruft


----------



## mei-sta (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Hier meine Fahrkarte zu Stufe 13:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Brille hängt am Hemd in der Brusttasche.


----------



## Chicago (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So nun auch mein Monitor auf Reisen!


----------



## Schmidt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann das Haltestellenschild schlecht erkennen, dass tur mir leid.
Ist die Haltestelle Mainstarße in Minden.


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Da sind wir dabei das ist prima...
-Haltestelle IGB / BBS
-Sonnenbrille am Hemd
-der Rest ist klar...


----------



## Mr.Maison (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Das Hemd liegt leider. Zur Vervollständigung weil es liegt: Es ist ein Hemd der Firma s'Oliver aus der Serie "Regular Fit".
> 
> Der Bildschirm ist ein Samsung SyncMaster 2232BW. Der Rucksack steht etwas im dunkeln. Er ist von Eastpak. Vor dem Display liegt die Sonnenbrille. Busshaltestellenschild rechts oben.


 

Ist Wahlplakat echt oder hast du das als Joke eingebaut?! 

Also wenn die Regeln exakt auslegt werden fliegen viele raus. Da sind einige wo man den Nick, Sonnenbrille oder Haltestellenname nicht lesen kann. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Breaker (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Versucht mal jemanden zu erklären warum man das hier macht?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da auf dem oberen Die Haltestelle nicht zu sehen ist lad ich das hier auch hoch


----------



## CooperManiac (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

@ Stephan

stimmt was mit meinem foto nicht ?!

mfg


----------



## brause_ (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Hab die neue Aufgabe jetzt erst gesehen. Dann muss ich ja morgen so zeitig aufstehen 
Zum Glück muss ich nur über die Straße laufen, um zur Haltestelle zu kommen


----------



## funnymonkey (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

schon 25 von 38 Leute haben ein Foto... hätte ich nicht gedacht !


----------



## SnakeZwei (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Schmidt, du wohnst ja fast um die Ecke 
Wie klein dieses Land ist


----------



## inzpekta (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Hi Schmidt, du wohnst ja fast um die Ecke
> Wie klein dieses Land ist


 
Ich auch...


----------



## LordYoichi (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

so fix nach der Arbeit mit Freudin zum Bahnhof



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haben auch nen Zug drauf die Polizisten und der Schaffner wollten leider nicht mit auf das Bild 
Weiter so !


----------



## Acid (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Zweibrücken HBF   Das ist ja geil..... wohne ca 20KM von euch weg


----------



## SnakeZwei (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Ich auch...



Dann kommen ja schon 3 Teilnehmer aus dem kleinen Kreis Minden-Lübbecke, wie geil ist das denn


----------



## theoturtle (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Oh Mann, da kommt man nach einem 14 Stunden Tag zurück ins heimische Dörfchen und will das Foto machen ... 

... und auf der Haltestelle ist kein Name. War ja klar. 

Dann wohl morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit was suchen unterwegs. 

@alle : Schöne Bilder, respekt ! Sind wohl nur noch verrückte hier, so wie ich


----------



## cann0nf0dder (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitteschön, was für nen krampf hätt ich mal den 14 zoller aufgehoben als ersatz und nich das dicke ding


----------



## Schmidt (31. August 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Hi Schmidt, du wohnst ja fast um die Ecke
> Wie klein dieses Land ist


Tja, dann kommen wir ja schon mal zusammen in die Klappse nach Lübbecke


----------



## Own3r (31. August 2011)

Dann wohnen wir ja alle recht nah beieinander.


----------



## SnakeZwei (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Tja, dann kommen wir ja schon mal zusammen in die Klappse nach Lübbecke


Schmidt, ich musste mal was in die Psycho-Abteilung vom Krankenhaus LK liefern, glaub mir, da wollen wir nicht hin.


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Au ja, geht mir ähnlich....
Werd gleich noch losmachen...so einfach gibt man ja nicht auf...


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Mal ohne editieren...hier kommt die Maus!
Nachts fotografieren...und das einzige Hemd, daß ich auf Anhieb finde, ist dann natürlich schwarz....

Ach ja, gut, daß der Rucksack eine hellere Farbe hat...ist ein 14 Jahre alter Mammut.


----------



## inzpekta (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Schmidt, ich musste mal was in die Psycho-Abteilung vom Krankenhaus LK liefern, glaub mir, da wollen wir nicht hin.


 
Solange wir da weiter an solchen Gewinnspielen teilnehmen können, komm ich auch mit 

@Own3r: Auch aus Minden?


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Man, wenn ich mir mal so unser aller Fotos anschaue.... Wir sind echt alle bekloppt...


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Verdammt, waren schon viele Leute vorhin unterwegs. Direkt neben meiner Fotosession ist eine Ampel, die meistens Rot ist. Die Blicke waren schon sehenswert. Vorallem der gelangweilt danebenliegende Hund und das gesamte Szenario muß gut ausgeschaut haben. 3 Kreuze, daß ich nicht in einem Dorf wohne....


----------



## Arazis (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Moin Leuts , frohes Käffchen  ... und ja die Community ist bekloppt^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Arazis schrieb:


> Moin Leuts , frohes Käffchen  ... und ja die Community ist bekloppt^^


 
Hab meinen 2ten Kaffee schon auf.. 
Ich möchte aber garnicht wissen, wie bekloppt wir erst noch so werden. Mal schauen, was Stephan noch so im Petto hat.


----------



## Arazis (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Hab meinen 2ten Kaffee schon auf..
> Ich möchte aber garnicht wissen, wie bekloppt wir erst noch so werden. Mal schauen, was Stephan noch so im Petto hat.



Da kommt was auf uns zu , da kann man sicher sein . Wie ausgefallen es noch wird sei Stephan überlassen


----------



## inzpekta (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Arazis schrieb:


> Moin Leuts , frohes Käffchen  ... und ja die Community ist bekloppt^^



*signed*


----------



## Patrick30 (1. September 2011)

Moin 
so noch 10 Leute ohne Foto ...

Wann ist die runde nach mal um?
Bin mit meinem Handy drin ...


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Arazis schrieb:


> Moin Leuts , frohes Käffchen  ... und ja die Community ist bekloppt^^


 Wir vier müssen diese Behautung allerdings strikt von uns weisen. Sie stellt nicht unsere Sicht der Dinge dar. [für das Protokoll]


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Wir vier müssen diese Behautung allerdings strikt von uns weisen. Sie stellt nicht unsere Sicht der Dinge dar. [für das Protokoll]


 
Da lieg ich doch glatt vor Lachen auf der Tastatur...


----------



## Schaf (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

wie schön noch schulferien und keine schüler weit und breit zu sehen


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Da lieg ich doch glatt vor Lachen auf der Tastatur...


Gibt sicherlich eine Million lästigerer Dinge, die einem um die Uhrzeit passieren können. Hab´ ich meine gute Tat für heute erfreulich früh in der Tasche. Genug Offtopik-Endorphin-Ergüsse. Zeit erstmal auszuchecken....
Man riecht sich hier wohl nochmal...(bin noch optimistisch, mal sehen, ob Stephan auch lacht?)


----------



## theoturtle (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch von mir nen schönen guten Morgen an alle ! Ich hol mein Käffchen gleich ...
Ob ihrs glaubt, aber auf keiner der Bushaltestellen (etwa 6 geschaut) war ein Name ... 
Also noch paar KM weiter zum nächsten BAhnhof... und das Schild hier ist natürlich so dass man die Schienen net sieht wenn man davor steht - daher ein Perspektivenfoto.


----------



## Arazis (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Da lieg ich doch glatt vor Lachen auf der Tastatur...



Ebenfalls


----------



## Skysnake (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Sodele jetzt auch endlich mein Beitrag, nachdem ich 10 km in ein Gewerbegebiet gefahren bin, damit mich ja keiner erkennt, habe ich zu Hause feststellen müssen, dass ich die Sonnenbrille vergessen habe 

Also nochmal alles ins Auto geladen und wenigstens einen Kilometer weit weg gefahren. Hab zwar vorm Haus auch eine, aber 1. will man ja anonym bleiben und 2. wärs zu peinlich gewesen 


EDIT: So jetzt aber mit allem 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch das alte zur Erinnerung.... alle guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich 3....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpeedyV6 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

so nun auch noch mein Beitrag hierzu...der Name der Haltestelle steht auf dem kleinen Schild, habe dazu nochmal ein 2. Bild mit den Sachen rein gestellt, damit man es etwas besser sehen kann


----------



## Miyu (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Chapeau!!! Fantastische und irre komische Bilder sind entstanden... ich bin gespannt was da noch so kommen mag an Aufgaben und werde alles natürlich weiterverfolgen auch wenn ich ned mehr dabei bin  Macht weiter sooo


----------



## brause_ (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

So, auch endlich geschafft. Ich habe das Schild mal extra fotografiert, da die Sonne direkt raufgeschienen hat.
Ich hoffe, das Hemd ist als solches zu erkennen. Es liegt zusammengelegt auf dem Monitor, da er eine sehr ordentliche Röhre ist 

Falls es nicht reicht, mache ich das Foto auch nochmal neu.

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, dass ich noch ein Bild geschossen hatte.


----------



## Patrick30 (1. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Sodele jetzt auch endlich mein Beitrag, nachdem ich 10 km in ein Gewerbegebiet gefahren bin, damit mich ja keiner erkennt, habe ich zu Hause feststellen müssen, dass ich die Sonnenbrille vergessen habe
> 
> Also nochmal alles ins Auto geladen und wenigstens einen Kilometer weit weg gefahren. Hab zwar vorm Haus auch eine, aber 1. will man ja anonym bleiben und 2. wärs zu peinlich gewesen
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=462760"/>



Ich würde sagen weil es so schön war darfst du noch mal


----------



## Skysnake (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ACH NÖ -.- ****.....

Darf ich die Bilder zusammen stückeln?


----------



## Hauptsergant (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Habe noch geschafft ich poste dann 2 Bilder, so kann man deutlicher sehen das alles dabei ist


----------



## Skysnake (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

sodele hab den Rucksack jetzt auch drauf....

Extra nochmal hin gefahren um das Bild neu zu machen... Sicher ist sicher, auch wenn das OK von Stephan kam 

Und einfach 2 Bilder nehmen, wo jeweils eine Sache fehlt geht ja auch nicht. Naja, was man nicht im Kopf hat, hat man in den Beinen... äh ich meine Tank


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

Ich hab schon überlegt mir ein Schild ins Auto zulegen, auf dem "PCGH-Einsatzfahrt" steht. 
Dann ist die wilde Parkerei wenigstens begründet.


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich hab schon überlegt mir ein Schild ins Auto zulegen, auf dem "PCGH-Einsatzfahrt" steht.
> Dann ist die wilde Parkerei wenigstens begründet.


 
Und einen großen LED-Lüfter aufs Dach als Rundumleuchte...


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:
			
		

> Und einen großen LED-Lüfter aufs Dach als Rundumleuchte...



Lieber gleich blaue CCFLs im Blinkmodus.  *ROFL*


----------



## Breaker (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das so viele Fotos diese Runde kommen, also muss wir uns doch nochmal was überlegen

Und warum hab ich eigentlich kein Gefällt mir von Stephan, ich hab doch alles drauf oder??


----------



## Acid (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Er sagte doch gestern schon das er wohl nicht bei jedem auf gefällt mir klickt, man sich allerdings keine sorgen machen soll.... hat es wohl einfach vergessen oder noch nicht reingeschaut.

Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht das soviele diese Stufe bestehen.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

oha das wird ja immer witziger hier  

ich hab auch  nicht damit gerechnet das hier so viele bestehen, aber das zeugt wohl von der Härte des Kerns


----------



## Kusanar (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

zufällig einen touri mit brille, hemd und rucksack gefunden...

...da dachte ich mir, da stell ich doch mal schnell meinen monitor dazu und knips den jungen mal, während er noch überlegt wo er eigentlich hin will 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal wieder last minute as usual 


@spyware: lol.... haltestelle biberhaufen????


----------



## Kusanar (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ooops sorry bitte löschen, dp


----------



## 3mbryoyo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

oh schon vorbei 

hab 36 Beiträge gezählt ...


----------



## Acid (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Somit wären 2 Stück rausgeflogen


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Hätte auch nciht damit gerechnet, dass soviele mitmachen.
Ein großes Respekt an auch alle... und auch an mich...


----------



## watercooled (1. September 2011)

Auch von mir: Respekt 

Ich hätte auch gern mitgemacht, aber hab verpennt bei Stufe 2 mit zu machen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

unerwarte aber dafür weiterhin spannend  
Respekt an alle!


----------



## Spyware (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



Kusanar schrieb:


> zufällig einen touri mit brille, hemd und rucksack gefunden...
> 
> ...da dachte ich mir, da stell ich doch mal schnell meinen monitor dazu und knips den jungen mal, während er noch überlegt wo er eigentlich hin will
> 
> ...



Ahh auch so viel Glück gehabt wie ich 

Naja Haltestelle Binsenweg war das...wenn man reinzoomt sieht man das...die Endstation heißt Biberhaufen ...war früher wohl ein Gebiet der Donauauen wo viele Biber Haufen gemacht haben  Ja, und heute ist es ein sehr schönes Wohngebiet ...auf Biberhaufen bin ich dort allerdings noch nicht getreten


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 13 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
SpeedyV6
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Mr.Maison
mae1cum77
brause_
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
Kusanar
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo



Ausgeschieden sind Axel_Foly und Meat Boy mangels Beitrag.

In Kürze startet die Stufe 13.


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Noch 36..
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass wirklich soviele durchkommen und weitermachen...


----------



## Patrick30 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

jetzt kommt bestimmt so was in der Art:

Dein PC berauch Frischluft ....
Baue deinen PC voll funktionstüchtig auf dem Bürgersteig vor deinem Haus auf und mach ein Foto davon. Der Bildschirm muss das PCGH Logo anzeigen


----------



## Hauptsergant (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

ich habe Angst  (C)


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

@Patrick30: Halt deinen Mund ()


----------



## theoturtle (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich frag mich grad ob wir es nun gut oder schlecht haben dass wir hier weitermachen ...


----------



## Patrick30 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> @Patrick30: Halt deinen Mund ()



---> wenn diese Aufgabe dran kommt sehe ich das als Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums  aber gegen eine kleine Gebühr stell ich sie zur Verfügung


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

Ich weiß gerade auch nicht, ob ich mich freuen, oder Angst haben soll...


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade auch nicht, ob ich mich freuen, oder Angst haben soll...


 
Das unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 12*

*Stufe 13 - Früh übt sich ... *
Mieser Gangster-Rap und Bestseller wie GTA: San Andreas machen es vor: Ein krasser Gangster zu sein ist hip und cool! Damit sich der Nachwuchs nicht eines Tages mit einen langweiligen Job und einem festen Gehalt herumschlagen muss, fängt man besser schon im korrekten Kindergartenalter an, sich an scharfe Waffen, rasante Fortbewegungsmittel und angemessene Reichtümer aka "Bling bling" zu gewöhnen. Nur so steht einem später der ultimative Lifestyle in der Hood offen.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist eine Spielzeugwaffe, z. B. eine Wasser- bzw. Spritzpistole zu sehen. Dabei soll es sich nicht um die realitätsnahe Nachbildung einer echten Waffe handeln, sondern um ein Modell mit farbigem (= nicht schwarzem) Kunststoff. Ob der Kunststoff durchsichtig ist oder nicht, ist egal.
- Auf dem Bild ist desweiteren ein Dreirad ohne Motor zu sehen, das beim Fahren allein durch Muskelkraft angetrieben wird. Dreiräder mit Doppel-/Mehrfachbereifung sind zulässig.
- Auf dem Bild ist mindestens ein Geldschein zu sehen. Dabei muss es sich um Spielgeld handeln, das als solches zu erkennen ist und kein gültiges Zahlungsmittel. Material, Aussehen und Gestaltung sind euch überlassen.
- Auf dem Bild ist darüber hinaus Schmuck in Form eines Rings oder einer Kette aus einem (Edel-)Metall eurer Wahl zu sehen.
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-12-a-38.html#post3387021

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Da diese Aufgabe (meines Erachtens - wir werden sehen) nicht allzu leicht ist, ist Editieren bei dieser Stufe noch erlaubt.
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Find ich mal ne geile Aufgabe..


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Muss das Bild rinnen oder Draussen gemacht werden?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Das ist mir egal, nachdem die letzten beiden Aufgaben im Freien kaum jemanden zu peinlich waren.^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Also werde ich morgen mal ins Kaufhaus meines Vertrauens gehen müssen..


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

muss es eine wasser basierte pistole sein oder geht z.b. auch eine 'nerv' gun ?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

kann das Spielgeld auch selbstgebastelt werden? Sorry für die ganzen nachträglichen fragen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Solange das eine Spielzeugwaffe mit buntem Kunststoff ist, lasse ich das gelten - editiere ich gleich.

Das Spielgeld kann natürlich selbst gebastelt sein.


----------



## Mr.Knister (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Wird sich schon irgendwo an ner Straßenecke ein Dreirad finden...


----------



## beren2707 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nun meine heiße Gangsterkiste mit 1 KS (=Kinderstärken), ne fette Knarre, reichlich Asche und ne BlingBling-Kette. Yo!


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Geht auch eine Wasserpistole, die aus der Hälfe aus schwarzem Kunststoff besteht?


----------



## Chicago (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Hab mal meine Kids mit eingespannt. Den Ring hat mein Sohn in der rechten Hand!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Own3r schrieb:


> Geht auch eine Wasserpistole, die aus der Hälfe aus schwarzem Kunststoff besteht?


 Ja. Es muss sich halt erkennbar um eine Spielzeugwaffe handeln und die sind meistens bunt.


----------



## SnakeZwei (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Es wurde ja nichts über die Größe der Wasserpistole gesagt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Geht als Dreirad auch ein Dreirädiger Roller oder muss es mit Pedalen sein?

Aber die Aufgabe ist nicht schlecht


----------



## oglogo (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Hier unser Beitrag zur nächsten Stufe


----------



## ATB (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ein Dreirad. Der Ring liegt auf dem Stein unter dem Dreirad. Es sind Monopolygeldscheine der Werte-von links nach rechts- 400, 1000 und 2000 zu sehen. Und eine Wasserpistole (warum hab ich den Drang auf einmal Crysis zocken zu wollen?) Obligatorisch der Namenszettel.


----------



## Mr.Maison (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

@Stephan: Nichts ist mehr BlingBling als Bobbycar. Quasi der Ferrari. Allein schon wegen der roten Farbe! Geht der auch? *Bitte*


----------



## BladeDerHeld (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

da hat man ein Kind von 2 1/2 jahren aber kein Dreirad..aber ich habe natürlich eine Idee im Hinterkopf,die aber bis morgen warten muss...

Sieht ja jetzt schon wieder so aus,als würden viele Leute diese Aufgabe bestehen...Hut ab Leute


----------



## BladeDerHeld (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> @Stephan: Nichts ist mehr BlingBling als Bobbycar. Quasi der Ferrari. Allein schon wegen der roten Farbe! Geht der auch? *Bitte*


 
hm...bestimmt leider nicht,da ein Bobbycar wenn es voll funktionsfähig ist 4 Räder besitzt


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



blingbling, monopoly geld, ne beeindruckende wumme und mein siegelring, wer will ihn küssen, mir ewige treue schwören und mein handlanger werden ?  
btw, ich bin brain - los mein pinky melde dich ich brauch dich wie jeden abend um den nobloros casemod zu erobern


----------



## Schienenbruch (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Hi!


Breaker schrieb:


> Geht als Dreirad auch ein Dreirädiger Roller oder muss es mit Pedalen sein?
> 
> Aber die Aufgabe ist nicht schlecht


 Ich denke: ja - sofern muskelbetrieben (um ein Zitat anzubringen: Maßeinheit: KS=Kinderstärken)!
Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Sind ja jetzt schon coole Beiträge. 

Da sieht man mal, wieviele Leute hier Kinder haben. *böse zu RTL schiel*


----------



## BladeDerHeld (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Sind ja jetzt schon coole Beiträge.
> 
> Da sieht man mal, wieviele Leute hier Kinder haben. *böse zu RTL schiel*


 
ja man sitzt nur am pc und das kind muss alleine klar kommen..Böse Elternbitte vergebt uns allen


----------



## Schaf (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

erste mal wo es mal zum nachteil ist kein kind zu haben........ frau


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ein großes Dreirad (Liegerad), ein Haufen (Spiel-)Geld, eine (Spiel-)Wumme und eine Kette.


----------



## inzpekta (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

inzpekta's back in da hood! 

With his LEONARDO BIKE, some BLING BLING and lots of CA$H.
And a big SATURATOR DISRUPTOR...


----------



## theoturtle (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier sind unsere Gangsta ...

Mit "SSS" (Spacigen StarWars Spielgeld) , ihren Bubble-Blowa und Manstoppa, den Fluchtfahrzeugen und den gestohlenen Juwelen aka Herzchenkette.

Yo - Peace !


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Muß wohl meine Pro-Haustier-Kontra-Kinder-Einstellung neubewerten.... Irgendwas Ist (wirklich) Immer!


----------



## SnakeZwei (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Sind ja jetzt schon coole Beiträge.
> 
> Da sieht man mal, wieviele Leute hier Kinder haben. *böse zu RTL schiel*



Ich hab zwar keine Kinder, aber weil meine Nachbarn mich sowieso für plemplem halten, war es mir auch nicht peinlich mir das Zeugs auszuleihen


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Kinder, aber weil meine Nachbarn mich sowieso für plemplem halten, war es mir auch nicht peinlich mir das Zeugs auszuleihen


 
Hab ja selbst auch keine Kinder. Deswegen werde ich morgen einfach mal in das Kaufhaus meines Vertrauens stiefeln...


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Real hatte noch offen ^^ 
Kette mit Ring am Lenkrad...


----------



## funnymonkey (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (1. September 2011)

Ach ja mein gutes altes Dreirad  das waren noch Zeiten ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier meine Neue Währung .... X 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Das könnte mein Ende sein, ich habe weder ein Dreirad, noch eine Wasserpistole. Und morgen einen sehr wichtigen Termin, somit auch keine Zeit. Ich hoffe das ich frühzeitig zuhause bin und noch etwas organisieren kann.


----------



## LordYoichi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Gut das nachbars Kinder ihre Sachen nicht weg räumen  dachte wird nen längerer Spaziergang, waren dann doch nur 50 meter 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


strafbar wollten wir uns nicht machen darum ist der Zaun dazwischen 
Gute Nacht euch da draußen


----------



## Grunert (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Der Wettberwerb ist auf dem besten Weg in die PCGH Geschichte einzugehen!!!
Einfach genial.

Zum Glück bin ich schon frühzeitig mit meinem roten Tomatenkabelsalat ausgeschieden 

Danke Stephan, dass du die Teilnehmer nicht mit Gewalt (wer zuerst postet), sondern mit verrückten Ideen ausdünnst.
Vor allem aber, Hut ab vor all den Bekloppten die noch dabei sind! 
(Bekloppt ist ein Kompliment  )
Mir war das mit dem PC auf dem Gehweg schon peinlich 

Bin gespannt was euch noch alles einfällt (Stephan und den Teilnehmern).

p.s. bei den tollen Beiträgen und Aufwand, könnte PCGH eigentlich noch ein PCGH-Jahresabo drauflegen?


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Wie sieht es mit einem Dreirädrigen Kettcar aus (es ist noch fahrtüchtig, wenn man sich zur Seite lehnt!)?
Und ein LEGO-Dreirad? Sehr aufwändig gebaut mit Fingerpedalen?


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

oha, schon wieder 13 Beiträge


----------



## Axel_Foly (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

wow, da gehts ja schon wieder rund ... 
wenn ich gestern nicht schon raus gewesen wäre, das wäre jetzt endgültig 
echt gute aufgaben


----------



## Arazis (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Moin , und da gehts wieder los . 2. Bild zum Beweis das alle 3 Räder aktiv sind


----------



## SpeedyV6 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

das war mal eine schwierige Aufgabe, musst mich durch das Dorf fragen, wer so ein heißes Teil hat


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Breaker schrieb:


> Geht als Dreirad auch ein Dreirädiger Roller oder muss es mit Pedalen sein?


 Pedale sind nicht zwingend erforderlich.


Mr.Maison schrieb:


> @Stephan: Nichts ist mehr BlingBling als Bobbycar. Quasi der Ferrari. Allein schon wegen der roten Farbe! Geht der auch? *Bitte*


Drei Räder bitte. 


Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Wie  sieht es mit einem Dreirädrigen Kettcar aus (es ist noch fahrtüchtig,  wenn man sich zur Seite lehnt!)?
> Und ein LEGO-Dreirad? Sehr aufwändig gebaut mit Fingerpedalen?


Dreirädriges Kettcar nehme ich.


----------



## Hauptsergant (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Heute. 9.00 Uhr. Ein Spielzeug- und Kinderwarengeschäft im Alfeld.
Ich: Guten Morgen! Darf ich hier paar Bilder machen?
Verkäuferin: 
Ich: Ich brauche eigentlich nur Dreirad und Wasserpistole...
Verkäuferin: ...
...
9.35 Uhr
Ich: Morgen! Ich brauche Ihre Hilfe. Hätte paar Bilder...
Filialeleiterin: ...
...
9.45 Uhr
Telefongespräch mit Zentrale:
Ich: Ja, nur paar Bilder... Nein, warum soll ich dann kaufen?... Nein, es ist reine private... Sicher bin ich normal!

10.00 Uhr. Ich darf im Lager fotografieren!  Aber nur Ware, die reklamiert sind, keine neue 

P.S. Ob ich "normal" bin ...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

@ Hauptsergant

vielleicht hättest du nicht fragen dürfen... einfach  machen und sich Aufwand und nerviges Rumgefrage sparen


----------



## Hauptsergant (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> vielleicht hättest du nicht fragen dürfen... einfach  machen und sich Aufwand und nerviges Rumgefrage sparen



Naja. ich bin halt so..."Old school"


----------



## Arazis (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Na wenigstens hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt . Ja die Geschäfte sind da sehr vorsichtig , kann ja sein das die Bilder nach Fabrik-B gehen um dort Plagiate herzustellen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Old School like the old school. Ist auch nich verkehrt so.

Ist mir in Lettland begegnet. Die Leute in dem Kaufhaus waren ga rnicht begeistert davon das wir einfach am filmen waren.


----------



## Skysnake (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Sodele und mein Beitrag für die aktuelle Runde.

Was man so alles zufällig im Fahrradkeller findet   Dachte schon ich muss in die nächste Stadt zum Toysarus fahren....Naja, aber ne Wasserpistole musste ich dann leider doch extra kaufen  Schon das erste Geld ausgegeben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Heute. 9.00 Uhr. Ein Spielzeug- und Kinderwarengeschäft im Alfeld.
> Ich: Guten Morgen! Darf ich hier paar Bilder machen?
> Verkäuferin:
> Ich: Ich brauche eigentlich nur Dreirad und Wasserpistole...
> ...


 
Naja gaaanz normal sind wir nicht ´
Spätestens nach dem hoch informativen RTL-Beitrag sollten wir Gamer das ja wissen 

Die Bilder und Geschichten in diesem Thema sind unterhaltsamer, als 95% vom Fernsehprogramm


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Grunert schrieb:


> Naja gaaanz normal sind wir nicht ´
> Spätestens nach dem hoch informativen RTL-Beitrag sollten wir Gamer das ja wissen
> 
> Die Bilder und Geschichten in diesem Thema sind unterhaltsamer, als 95% vom Fernsehprogramm



Das unterschreibe ich absolut


----------



## Hauptsergant (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Grunert schrieb:


> Die Bilder und Geschichten in diesem Thema sind unterhaltsamer, als 95% vom Fernsehprogramm



Stimmt! 

Habe ein Vorschlag für PCGH - Thema als Sonderheft!  

Für Psychologer & Co wird auch interessant


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Bin sowieso dafür, dass die ganze Aktion in einem der nächsten Hefte einen Bericht bekommt.


----------



## Schmidt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Bin sowieso dafür, dass die ganze Aktion in einem der nächsten Hefte einen Bericht bekommt.


Genau das wärs!
Mit Poster von dem NobLorRos-Casemod, dann kann ihn jeder sich an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Spyware (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ach wie gut, dass im Real-Life niemand weiß, dass ich hier im Forum Spyware heiß 

Hätte ich so etwas zuhause, dann wäre ein besseres Bild entstanden, aber im Toys"R"Us (gut, dass der in der Nähe ist) wäre das dann wohl zu peinlich geworden...hat schon gereicht, dass ein paar Mütter mit ihren kleinen Kindern enorm komisch geschaut haben, um dann schnell einen Gang weiterzufahren _

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        











Nur ein kleiner Überblick über die schiere Auswahl an Gangsterfahrzeugen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Genau das wärs!
> Mit Poster von dem NobLorRos-Casemod, dann kann ihn jeder sich an die Wand hängen.


 
Als Starschnitt oder Bastelbogen zum selberfalten.


----------



## Schaf (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

ab ins kinderparadies....Verkäuferin unter einem Vorwand wegschicken....Sachen auspacken und schnell fotographieren.....Verkäuferin kommt wieder "Danke ich habe alles bereits"....... schnell Geschäft verlassen


----------



## Arazis (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Wäre ne schöne Sache wenn unser Treiben hier in der Zeitschrift veröffentlicht werde


----------



## LordYoichi (2. September 2011)

fände ich auch gut
reicht ja ne Doppelseite


----------



## mei-sta (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Kurz in der Mittagspause in Toys ´r us und ein Foto geschossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider kein so ein schönes, musste aber auch schnell gehen!
Langsam wird es aufwändiger, bin gespannt wie viele diese Stufe bestehen.


----------



## Breaker (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab doch noch ein richtiges Dreirad gefunden
Und weil man auf dem Bild nicht gut erkennt das es Spielgeld ist hab ich nochmal ein Foto mit nur den Scheinen gemacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe alles ist gut genug zu erkennen 

Btw das Spielgeld sind "Pfados" von einem Pfadfinderlager


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Bei einem harten Straßenrennen ist Kay Nista das linke Vorderrad seiner Gangsta-Karre abgefahren worden. Er hat trotzdem stahlhart durchgehalten und alle Gegner mit seiner Mordswumme kaltgemacht. Der Lohn: ein Haufen Kohle...doch hätte Kay Nista das auch ohne seine Glücksbringer-Style-Kettenuhr geschafft..?
Zurück in der Underground Garage werden seine Homies ihm nun den Wagen putzen (und pümpeln?) und das Rad wieder anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Oh Gott, wie kann man nur so miese Fotos schießen)


----------



## Fire8ird (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Zählt auch ein Kinderwagen mit drei Rädern (eins vorne in der Mitte, zwei hinten)?
Ist ja ohne Motor und kann mit Muskelkraft angetrieben werden.

Edit: Ich probiers einfach mal und nein, ich habe den Kinderwagen nicht auf dem Müll gefunden, der stand so bei uns in der Tiefgarage rum


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

So nun meinen Sohn aus dem kindergarten abgeholt und siehe da...was sehe ich ein Dreirad...
Ich mir sofort das Kind mit dem Dreirad geschnappt und das war nicht so einfach, der wollte das nicht mal eben so her geben,im gegenzug wollte er auch Fotos machen,dabei habe ich aber nicht bemerkt, dass ich schon soviel aufsehen erregt habe und mindestens 30 Kinder hinter mir standen die alle Fotos machen wollten.
Das Resultat: Speicherkarte voll,Akku leer, und gaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele tolle Fotos und natürlich auch eines mit Spielgeld, Spritzpistole, Kette, Namensschild und dem Dreirad!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImBanane (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

hier mein foto mit nem gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz alten dreirad:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ring ist über dem m und der geldschein ist n 500 von Monopoly




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

puh erst im 3ten Laden ne Bunte Knarre gefunden und dann zu muddi gefahren um mein altes Kinderdreirad im Keller zu suchen

zu sehen ist: mein über 20 Jahre altes Dreirad, auch bekannt als "DraDra"
mein neuer X-POWER BLASTER 200
random Goldkette für den feinen Gangster
und ne Menge Geld aus dem MAD Brettspiel, ganz oben der 1.329.063,00 Mark Schein den man nur bekommt wenn man Alfred E. Neumann heißt, mit welchem man das Spiel auch automatisch verloren hat.

EDIT: 2tes Foto falls die Sichtbarkeit aller 3 Räder erforderlich ist


----------



## CooperManiac (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

oh man...da werden erinnerungen wach..auch wenn man erst 17 ist


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



CooperManiac schrieb:


> oh man...da werden erinnerungen wach..auch wenn man erst 17 ist


 
in meiner Erinnerung ist mein Dreirad hüfthoch xD


----------



## brause_ (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Hier kommt mein Bild mit 
meinem Dreirad aus Kindertagen,
der schwersten Goldkette,
der fettesten Wumme, die ich auftreiben konnte
und irgendwelchem Spielgeld von meiner Schwester.


----------



## Opark (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

schumi's dreirad hab ich im keller gefunden... 
und nur für den fall das die wumme zu brutal rüber kommt hab ich noch elefanti beigelegt...der lustige rüsselspritzer! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

na da kommen ja mal wieder fast alle weiter so wie das aussieht... bin gespannt was es für eine Aufgabe geben muss wo endlich mal der größte schwung sagt...neeeeeeeeeeee das mache ich nicht!!!


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

Bin gerade auf dem Weg nach Hause von der langen Suche nach einem Dreirad. Mein Beitrag kommt gleich!


----------



## Acid (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ring ist etwas schwer zu erkennen auf spritzpistole!!!


----------



## Kusanar (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Tjo so wie es aussieht wirds wohl mich erwischen... noch am Arbeiten und hier ist leider kein Dreirad weit und breit zu finden


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

SO...
Ich war jetzt seit halb 1 in der ganzen Stadt unterwegs um ein Dreirad zu finden. Alle großen Kaufhäuser hatten entweder keins, oder nur verpackt. 
Und dann kam ich gerade eben, als ich schon gedacht habe dass ich rausfliege, an einem Second Hand Laden für Kindersachen vorebi.. Ich da rein, ein Dreirad gesehen und grfragt, ob ich ein Fotop mit ein paar Utensilien machen kann. Man, hat der Kerl mich doof angeschaut.
Dann hab ich ihm die Sache erklärt und er fing an zu lachen. Seine Reaktion auf die ganze Geschichte war ein deutliches ...

Also.. Nach langen Strapazen und ewigem Bus und Straßenbahn fahren hier nun mein Beitrag.

@Stephan: Der Ring ist halb auf dem Namenszettel und halb auf dem Geld!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Kusanar schrieb:


> Tjo so wie es aussieht wirds wohl mich erwischen... noch am Arbeiten und hier ist leider kein Dreirad weit und breit zu finden


 
sowas ist immer doof... aber immerhin kannst behaupten dass du weit gekommen bist und viele lustige dinge getan hast die du in deinem Leben so schnell nicht wieder tun wirst.und irgendwann wird es jeden erwischen*leider*


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> aber immerhin kannst behaupten dass du weit gekommen bist und viele lustige dinge getan hast die du in deinem Leben so schnell nicht wieder tun wirst.



Genau deswegen mache ich hier auch mit. Es ist einfach ein riesen Spaß die Aufgaben zu machen. Und die Ergebnisse der anderen zu bestaunen.


----------



## Schmidt (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

So mein Beitrag zu dieser sehr interessanzen Stufe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Echt peinlich hier im Toys'R'ous wird umgebaut und es gibt Prozente, was hier los war ist echt unnormal gewesen.
Zum Glück hatten die Wasserpistole und Dreirad da.


----------



## Mr.Maison (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...
Der Ring ist an der Kette (Gold-ehering)


----------



## ATB (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Wieviele bei Toys´r´us eingebrochen sind, um ein Foto von fremdem Eigentum zu machen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

noch 14min... und dann werden wir uns erstmal wieder nen wochenende entspannen können


----------



## SnakeZwei (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Genau das wärs!
> Mit Poster von dem NobLorRos-Casemod, dann kann ihn jeder sich an die Wand hängen.



Und auf dem Poster die Namen der letzten xx Survivors.

P.S. Normal sein wird sowieso vollkommen überbewertet


----------



## ATB (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> noch 14min... und dann werden wir uns erstmal wieder nen wochenende entspannen können


 
Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Stephan ist nämlich online.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

mal sehen... wäre ja gut,


----------



## Axel_Foly (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

hehe eine wochenendaufgabe wäre echte böse nachdem bis jetzt immer pause war


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

hm ich hätte damit keien Probleme, wenn heute noch was kommt


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass heute noch was kommt.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die nächste Stufe sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Skysnake
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
Chicago
beren2707
Acid
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
SpeedyV6
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Mr.Maison
brause_
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
CooperManiac
mei-sta
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo


Den Kinderwagen von Fire8ird lasse ich mal durchgehen - hatte ich zwar so nicht vorgesehen, aber der echte Nachwuchsgangster von heute fährt vielleicht in der Tat gar nicht selbst durch die Gegend, sondern lässt sich schieben. 
Ein Schwebekandidat ist derzeit noch Schaf - ich erkenne auf dem Bild keine Spielzeugwaffe. Was ist das Ding mit dem orange-grünen Griff und dem grauen Stab?

Ausgeschieden sind mae1cum77 und Kusanar mangels Beitrag.

Wann die nächste Stufe startet, ist mein Geheimnis. 

*Edit:* Schaf ist teilnahmeberechtigt für Stufe 14.


----------



## Hauptsergant (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wann die nächste Stufe startet, ist mein Geheimnis.



Angst habe ich nicht mehr... Nur Panik

P.S. *Panik* ist ein Zustand äußerster Angst vor gegenwärtiger oder angenommener Gefahr. (Wiki)


----------



## Kusanar (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

viel glück noch und viel spass bei den nächsten verrückten aufgaben 

werd auf jeden fall noch mitlesen, freu mich schon auf das, was noch kommt


----------



## DeadlyTear (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Kusanar schrieb:


> viel glück noch und viel spass bei den nächsten verrückten aufgaben
> 
> werd auf jeden fall noch mitlesen, freu mich schon auf das, was noch kommt



Danke. Wir werden, mit allem in unserer Macht stehenden, versuchen dich weiterhin zu belustigen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

das verspricht nervenaufreibend zu werden


----------



## ATB (2. September 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:
			
		

> Angst habe ich nicht mehr... Nur Panik
> 
> P.S. Panik ist ein Zustand äußerster Angst vor gegenwärtiger oder angenommener Gefahr. (Wiki)



Sign/ gleichfalls


----------



## theoturtle (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Kusanar schrieb:


> viel glück noch und viel spass bei den nächsten verrückten aufgaben
> 
> werd auf jeden fall noch mitlesen, freu mich schon auf das, was noch kommt


 

Dankeschön, du warst ein würdiger bekloppter !


----------



## mei-sta (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Stephan ist offline, schade, hatte gehofft das noch ne Stufe kommt, ich bin heiß! 

Na dann schönes Wochenende euch allen.


----------



## funnymonkey (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ja, schade, wenn heut nix mehr kommt - macht echt Spass - hier wird schon gepokert, was wohl als nächstes aufs Foto muss.....


----------



## Schaf (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

das ding war ein kinderschwert mit buntem griff


----------



## oglogo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Schaf schrieb:


> das ding war ein kinderschwert mit buntem griff


 
Wasserpistole sollte es sein !  kinderschwert is ja auch ne spielzeugwaffe


----------



## NOob95 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ich finde Schaf sollte auf jeden Fall weiter mitmachen dürfen, da ja eine Spielzeugwaffe gesucht war und nicht explizit eine Spritzpistole gefragt war ! 

Es könne übrigens sehr leicht sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Aufgabe rausfliege, da ich mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett liege


----------



## inzpekta (2. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Ich finde Schaf sollte auf jeden Fall weiter mitmachen dürfen, da ja eine Spielzeugwaffe gesucht war und nicht explizit eine Spritzpistole gefragt war !



Find ich auch! Schaf soll bleiben! 



NOob95 schrieb:


> Es könne übrigens sehr leicht sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Aufgabe rausfliege, da ich mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett liege



Dann lass halt für dich arbeiten. Zum posten reicht die Kraft ja noch. 
Gute Besserung! Du schaffst das schon...


----------



## SnakeZwei (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Zu Schaf: Schwert ist eine Spielzeugwaffe, aber ohne seinen Kommentar hätte ich es auf den ersten Blick auch nicht erkannt

Zu NOob95: Gute Besserung amigo


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Es könne übrigens sehr leicht sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Aufgabe rausfliege, da ich mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett liege



Werd ja schnell wieder gesund! Wäre doch schade einen von unseren Bekloppten hier durch sowas zu verlieren


----------



## ImBanane (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Es könne übrigens sehr leicht sein, dass ich bei der nächsten Aufgabe rausfliege, da ich mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett liege


 
Gute besserung, hoffentlich wirst du wieder gesund bis zur nächsten stufe


----------



## ATB (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ganz erhlich. Das Ding, was Schaf ein Schwert nennt, sieht ehr aus wie eine Lenkstange aus einem Tret-Roller. Mit etwas Fantasie sehe ich aber auch ein Schwert.^^


----------



## Chicago (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Also ich sehe da auch ein Schwert, dessen Klinge (aus Versicherungstechnischengründen) ein Schaumstoffüberzug hat!


----------



## Vaykir (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Also spätestens hier hätts mich zerlegt, mangels Dreirad


----------



## ATB (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Also spätestens hier hätts mich zerlegt....


 

Ich habe Angst (used under License)


----------



## oglogo (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Und wir warten und warten


----------



## funnymonkey (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

.....und warten und warten..... und sind gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen......
Hoffe, der kranke Kollege ist wieder fit bis zur nächsten Runde ! Gute Besserung!


----------



## Own3r (3. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Die nächste Stufe kommt bestimmt am Montag. Ist doch nicht schlimm, wenn man mal frei hat.


----------



## oglogo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

hier mal mein neuer Mod gegen die Langeweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ich bin schon so aufgeregt, dass ich den Thread "stalke"


----------



## 3mbryoyo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Die Spannung steigt !


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Die Spannung steigt !



+++18.37+++
1kV 
+++19.37++++
 2kV
+++20.37+++
3kV 

Bei mir springt gleich die OVP an. 

P.S. Noch ist Sonntag.


----------



## Kusanar (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



L.B. schrieb:


> +++18.37+++
> 1kV
> +++19.37++++
> 2kV
> ...



loool 

jo wie immer wird sich vor montag nichts tun. aber ist ja auch gut für alle, die am we was besseres zu tun haben als den reload-button zu drücken


----------



## ATB (4. September 2011)

L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> +++18.37+++
> 1kV
> +++19.37++++
> 2kV
> ...



Versorgst du deinen PC mit Kraftstrom oder warum springt deine OVP so spät an? 

Bei mir sind es schon Megavolt. Ich brauch nen Widerstand. Sonst wird mir zu heiß vor Aufregung.


----------



## inzpekta (4. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Kusanar schrieb:


> loool
> 
> jo wie immer wird sich vor montag nichts tun. aber ist ja auch gut für alle, die am we was besseres zu tun haben als den reload-button zu drücken


 
Da gibt es noch was anderes? Bei mir kann man die "F5" gar nicht mehr lesen...


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

oh nein mein Internet is  down, bin jetzt mit son scheiß Internet stick drin, das dauert ewig.


----------



## ATB (5. September 2011)

oglogo schrieb:
			
		

> oh nein mein Internet is  down, bin jetzt mit son scheiß Internet stick drin, das dauert ewig.



Hauptsache überhaupt online


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



oglogo schrieb:


> oh nein mein Internet is  down, bin jetzt mit son scheiß Internet stick drin, das dauert ewig.


 
für sowas hab ich nen 56k usb modem (läuft unter win7) nur ob das schneller ist bezweifel ich


----------



## Axel_Foly (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

also 56k ist zumindest bei mir sehr viel langsamer


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Bei mir herrscht gerade ein Mix aus Spannung, Vorfreude, Angst und totaler Beklopptheit...Stephan, neue Stufe bitte!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

*Stufe 14 - Hochstapler vor*
Für eine hochwertige Grafik- oder Soundkarte kann man richtig viel Geld ausgeben, hat dann aber noch nicht zwangsläufig richtig viel Spaß. Viel Spaß für weniger Geld gibt es bei Karten, die auch dann noch toll funktionieren, wenn kein Strom fließt. Genau mit diesen Karten dürfen sich die Teilnehmer in der Stufe 14 dieses Gewinnspiels vergnügen - dank einer cleveren Zusatzbedingung (höhö) wahrscheinlich durchgehend im Freien.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist ein Kartenhaus zu sehen, das aus echten, nicht manipulierten Spielkarten gebaut wurde. Das Kartenhaus muss (von unten nach oben) folgendermaßen aufgebaut sein: Boden/Stellfläche (ohne Spielkarten), Ergeschoss, Fußboden 1. Etage, 1. Etage, Fußboden 2. Etage, 2. Etage, Fußboden Dachgeschoss, Dach
Hier ein Beispiel-Bild, das als Referenz herangezogen wird: Datei:Kartenhaus.JPG
- Bei den Spielkarten muss es sich um Spielkarten gewöhnlicher Größe (ca. 6 x 9 cm) handeln. Bei den Motiven kann es sich um typische Spielkarten z. B. mit den Farbwerten Kreuz, Pik, Herz, Karo, Eichel, Laub, Herz und Schellen und/oder Sammelkarten (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh, Pokemon, etc.) handeln. Andere Spielkarten sind nicht erlaubt.
- Auf dem Bild ist darüber hinaus mindestens eines der folgenden für Menchen geeignete Spielgeräte zu sehen: Steh-/Sitzkarussell, Klettergerüst, Kletterlandschaft, Schaukel, Rutsche, Wippe, Federwipptier
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-13-a-40.html#post3391128

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Da diese Aufgabe (meines Erachtens - wir werden sehen) nicht allzu leicht ist, ist Editieren bei dieser Stufe noch erlaubt.
- Falls ein fürs Weiterkommen relevanter Beitrag von einem Teilnehmer editiert wird, ist automatisch der Zeitpunkt des Editierens relevant - unabhängig davon, was editiert wurde. Es ist daher NICHT zielführend, früh einen Beitrag anzulegen bzw. zu "reservieren" und dann nachträglich zu bearbeiten.


----------



## ATB (5. September 2011)

Darf man die Karten verkleben?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

ja dat nenn ich mal ne geniale Aufgabe... Auf solche Sachen muss man erstmal kommen,also hier an dieser Stelle mal ein Lob an Stephan der sich diese genialen Aufgaben immer ausdenkt!!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

@DerMarodeur: Nein, das sind für mich manipulierte Spielkarten. Die Spielkarten sollten schon im "spielbaren" Zustand vorliegen, können also z. B. abgegriffen sein. Klebemittel o. ä. sind nicht zulässig.


----------



## mei-sta (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Sehr geile und vor allem schwierige Aufgabe, vorausgesetzt der Wind ist in ganz Deutschland so stark wie heute in Freiburg. Ansonsten hab nur ich die Arschkarte. 
Dann hau ich mal rein und versuch mein bestes.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



mei-sta schrieb:


> Sehr geile und vor allem schwierige Aufgabe, vorausgesetzt der Wind ist in ganz Deutschland so stark wie heute in Freiburg. Ansonsten hab nur ich die Arschkarte.
> Dann hau ich mal rein und versuch mein bestes.



ja hier oben im Norden ist es mit dem Wind auch nicht besser...mal sehen wie oft das Haus wegfliegt


----------



## ImBanane (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

gehen auch trampoline ?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



ImBanane schrieb:


> gehen auch trampoline ?


 Da ich böse bin und die Aufgaben anscheinend sowieso zu leicht: Nein (nichts persönliches )


----------



## brause_ (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Ohje, das kann ja was werden. 
Es regent hier schon den ganzen Tag, ich hoffe, es hört bis morgen auf.


----------



## Opark (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

wow...das erste mal...erster! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

@Opark

Ich will dir jetzt nichts unterstellen, aber das Bild sieht sehr nach Photoshopbearbeitung aus.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

ich nehme an die Spitzdachbauweise ist zwingend erforderlich ?


----------



## Opark (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

@Own3r: das bild kam so aus der kamera (bis auf den rahmen natürlich)...weiss nicht wie du darauf kommst, die farben sehen maximal bisschen komisch aus wegen dem blitz (da es schon langsam dunkel wurde, bzw durch den regen eh dunkler ist). Kein photoshop - dafür stehe ich mit meinem namen (und zur not noch weiteren beweisbildern!)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> ich nehme an die Spitzdachbauweise ist zwingend erforderlich ?


 Ja, wie auf dem verlinkten Bild.


----------



## Kusanar (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

es wird echt immer noch krasser. also damit hätten mich meine nachbaren endgültig eingewiesen...


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Windstille Ecke an einer Kirche, viel viel viel Geduld für umsomehr Versuche...
Ich hoffe man kann die Rutsche/Klettergerüst erkennen?


----------



## mei-sta (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Kurz vor dem Fall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ca. 10ms später ist das Ding zusammengefallen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Da hätte ich es einfach: der Spielplatz ist vor dem Fenster - und drin ist's (meist) windstill....

bevor wer anders Fragt: gehen auch Quartet-Karten?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Da hätte ich es einfach: der Spielplatz ist vor dem Fenster - und drin ist's (meist) windstill....
> 
> bevor wer anders Fragt: gehen auch Quartet-Karten?
> 
> ...


 

wollte gerade fragen ob ein topass motorsport quartett legitim ist


----------



## beren2707 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So, nachdem die ersten Versuche am Spielplatz dank Wind und Regen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Wasser fielen, hier nun ein gewünschtes Kartenhaus im Vordergrund sowie ein nicht fertig gebautes im Hintergrund, dazwischen eine (Klein-)Kinderschaukel mit Innenraumbefestigung nebst obligatorischem Namenszettel. Nach dem Dreirad beschleicht mich nun spätestens jetzt das Gefühl, alt zu werden.

Edit: Auf diesem Bild kann man auch erkennen, dass es sich zu 100% um eine Schaukel handelt.


----------



## Patrick30 (5. September 2011)

So hier sind meine Fotos ... hat sogar recht schnell geklappt trotz Wind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funnymonkey (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Unsere Schell-Tankstelle hat nur "Topass"-Karten  im Angebot  Aber die sind genau 6 x 9 cm! Verdammt schwere Arbeit war das! Habe jetzt total zerstörtes Nervensystem   und  muss mich mit  Tee heilen (also keine Werbung für ungesunde Getränke)!


----------



## ImBanane (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Also ich habs jetzt mal probiert und es nach viel Zeit auch geklappt... Aber ich weiss net ob man sieht und will jetzt wissen ob eins von den beiden Bildern durchgehen würde.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S: die Schaukel ist in der Mitte zum Fenster raus.. und ein Reck ist auch drauf glaub ich.


----------



## ATB (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Gott sei dank habe ich einen netten Nachbar mit Kind und Spielgerät. Trotz des Aufbaus in einem Innenraum, brach das Kartenhaus ca 20 sec nach der Aufnahme dieses Bildes zusammen.  Das Kartenspiel habe ich schon ewig. Nur habe ich es nie benutzt und deshalb hätte ich die Karten fast vor Wut angezündet.


----------



## ATB (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Habe jetzt total zerstörtes Nervensystem !


 
Das kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Arazis (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Alter Schwede , hab ne verdammte Stunde aufm Spielplatz verbracht bis es endlich ein "Moment" der Windstille aufgetretten ist. Stephan die Aufgabe war nich Nett


----------



## theoturtle (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Habe jetzt total zerstörtes Nervensystem



Ich auch ... und ich hab noch keinen Erfolg gehabt. 

naja, wenn meine Kids wieder im BEtt sind probier ichs nochmal ... hoffentlich mit etwas mehr Ruhe und weniger zittrigen Fingern.

Die letzten 1 1/2 Stunden waren sehr zermürbend ...


----------



## NOob95 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst einmal vielen Dank an alle für die Genesungswünsche !

Es war nicht leicht das Kartenhaus bei diesen Bedingungen zu bauen, da es die ununterbrochenen Windstöße und der anhaltende Nieselregen es fast unmöglich machen :/

Außerdem hoffe ich, dass meine sehr "kreative" Bauweise des Kartenhauses trotzdem legitim ist 

In den Regeln steht ja nicht das die Bauweise 4:3:2:1 sein muss...


----------



## DeadlyTear (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

SO... Ich hatte mich eigentlich schon aufgegeben... aber alle gerade meinten nur.. Du machst das.. Meine Freundin hat heute Geburtstag und wir sind zu fünft zum nächsten Spielplatz.
Die anderen vier haben mit Wolldecken Windschutz gegeben. In einem windstillen Moment schnell die Decken weg und Foto. Dann ist es auch schon eingestürzt.
Die Kinder, die da noch gespielt haben, haben auch ziemlich neugierig geschaut. 

Das war echt mal eine fiese Aufgabe. Ich hoffe die Wippe im Hintergrund und der Holzboden des Kinderspielgerätes reichen


----------



## Arazis (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher : Bei den Spielkarten muss es sich um Spielkarten gewöhnlicher Größe (ca. 6 x 9 cm) handeln


----------



## oglogo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

hier meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



omg, ich hatte erst nen karoheft dabei, der umschlag war einfach nur viel zu rutschig, mir hats ne gefühlte stunde lang immer das ergeschoss zerlegt wenn ich höher bauen wollte ....
mit der rauen pappe ging es dann einigermaßen


----------



## Hauptsergant (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Das kommt mir bekannt vor


 
Nach paar ...khm... Tee und mit neue PCGH-Ausgabe geht's besser


----------



## SnakeZwei (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Gefühlte 1000 Versuche später endlich ein Ergebnis. Ohne Windschutz und mittlerweile feuchten Karten hätte das aber nie geklappt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Fragt nicht wie oft ich das versucht habe!
Die Schaukel ist etwas unscharf, kann man aber erkennen!
Es dämmert hier auch schon...


----------



## NOob95 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



Arazis schrieb:


> Sicher : Bei den Spielkarten muss es sich um Spielkarten gewöhnlicher Größe (ca. 6 x 9 cm) handeln


 
Ich hatte gemeint das in den Regeln nicht steht, dass man ganz unten vier Pärchen, in der ersten Etage 3 Pärchen, in der zweiten Etage 2 Pärchen und ganz oben eines stehen müssen.

Das sind ganz normale Magic-Karten die laut Regeln gelten...


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Was für eine Arbeit...aber es hat sich gelohnt. Immerhin hat das Haus auch 30 sek. gehalten.


----------



## Axel_Foly (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

wow ... da kommt ja ein bild nach dem anderen, geht echt schnell bei dieser stufe


----------



## Breaker (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Habs doch noch geschafft
Keine Ahnung wie oft ich es aufgebaut habe und es zusammengestürtzt ist sobald ich die Kamera in der Hand hatte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verdammt Leute ... meine NERVEN !!!!

Das war für mich die definitiv schwierigste Aufgabe bisher ... bei meinem Zipperlein und dem (jetzt deutlich steigendem) Alkoholpegel. Oder doch lieber Tee ?

Naja, ich glaub das wäre immerhin geschafft. Und hat mich nur fast 3 Stunden meines Lebens gekostet.

Sacht mal ... wie macht ihr sowas in so "kurzer" Zeit ?


----------



## Mr.Maison (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Geschafft! Bin stolz auf mich wie ich das geschafft habe ohne auch nur einen Kraftausdruck (auszusprechen)


----------



## Sn0w1 (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Muss ja sage Respekt an alle  Mir wärs schon bei einigen Aufgaben zu viel geworden  Dachte eig das jetzt mal so 6-7 rausfliegen, aber so wies im Momnt aussieht.. Nein.  schaun wa mal


----------



## BladeDerHeld (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Ich hatte gemeint das in den Regeln nicht steht, dass man ganz unten vier Pärchen, in der ersten Etage 3 Pärchen, in der zweiten Etage 2 Pärchen und ganz oben eines stehen müssen.
> 
> Das sind ganz normale Magic-Karten die laut Regeln gelten...



ja magic karten gehen laut de regeln durch.meine kommen morgen auch zum Einsatz!!!


----------



## LordYoichi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

So hier ist mein Bild aber 2 Sachen vorweg
1. als ich angefangen hatte war es noch schön Hell draußen 
2. Seitenwind ist blöd 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gefühlte 1909 versuche mit mittleren bis großen Wutausbrüchen 
ich möchte nicht wissen was die Anwohner und Passanten von mir dachten


----------



## 3mbryoyo (5. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

so nachdem ich zu hause nur ein einziges kartenahus bauen konnte bei 100 Versuchen dachte ich mir wenn ich das nochmal schaffen sollte dann muss das draussen sein 
hat dann erstaunlicher weise besser geklappt
an den Lichtverhältnissen kann man auch ablesen wie lange es gedauert hat ein 2tes zu bauen


----------



## Fire8ird (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Gestern bin ich fast wahnsinnig geworden. Dauernd ist das eingestürzt. Heute morgen dann kurz Windstille und tada (bei den Karten handelt es sich um DuelMasters Sammelkarten):


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Man, sind ja schon verdammt viele Beiträge. Bin mal gespannt, was heute noch so kommt.

@Stephan: Du hattest in der Überschrift garnicht die Stufe aktualisiert.


----------



## Schaf (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 13*

Extra in der Frühe auf den Waldspielplatz und was trifft man dort Grünflächenamt mit Laubgebläse.


----------



## wirelessy (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Ou man, verdammte Axt ist das spaßig, wär mir der blöde Urlaub nicht dazwischen gekommen .


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit freundlicher Unterstützung meines nicht so tatterigen Bruders...


----------



## CooperManiac (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

so ich glaub das wars für mich

der ... wind
meine unruhigen hände

...ich kann nur noch auf ein wunder hoffen^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Schon 25 von 34. Also schonmal meinen großen Respekt an alle, die neben mir die Aufgabe noch gelöst haben.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

So nach ca 100 versuchen in freier natur und starkem Wind musste die Rutsche ins Auto geladen werden und nach Hause abtranspotiert werden.... 
Kind ist glücklich das die Rutsche nun im Wohnzimmer steht...
Und siehe da Kartenhaus war innerhalb von 5 min aufgebaut und steht übrigens immer noch


Ps... Karten sind lediglich etwas geknickt aber nicht geklebt,gerne baue ich das ding auch nochmal mit Videoaufnahme auf....

Puhh,da schläft man mit dem Kind ein,springt plötzlich aus dem Schlaf auf,denkt sich *******,kein Namenschild.... Natürlich wurde mein Kartenhaus von vohin von meinem Sohn feinsäuberlich zerstört und nun musste ein neues gebaut werden,diesmal sogar ohne geknicke... Und das so kurz vor schluss,aber dabei ist dabei
Hier mein neues Foto (noch ist das editieren ja gott sei dank noch erlaubt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So nach ca 100 versuchen in freier natur und starkem Wind musste die Rutsche ins Auto geladen werden und nach Hause abtranspotiert werden....
> Kind ist glücklich das die Rutsche nun im Wohnzimmer steht...
> Und siehe da Kartenhaus war innerhalb von 5 min aufgebaut und steht übrigens immer noch
> 
> ...



*Wenn der Prophet nicht zum Berg kommt, kommt der Berg zum Propheten 
*


----------



## Spyware (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Das war jetzt echt hart...draußen wegen dem Wind unmöglich, aber man sieht auch so die Schaukel  Das Haus besteht aus normalen Schnapskarten, und, da diese für den Bau nicht ausreichend waren, aus einem Magic-Dachaufsatz  Der Bauherr war anscheinend kein Profi, was ersichtlich ist. Es wurden 2 Fotos zur besseren Begutachtung hochgeladen. Was wohl die nächste Stufe bringt?


----------



## SpeedyV6 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

ich bin leider raus hier, gestern und heut morgen einfach zu windig, sitze hier noch auf arbeit und werde es bis zum Ablauf der Zeit nicht mehr schaffen ein Bild zu machen...wünsche Euch anderen noch viel Glück hier


----------



## brause_ (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Mich hauts auch raus. Schade, hat echt Spass gemacht.

Aber der windige Dienstag und meine ewig zitternde Hand haben zum wiederholten Zusammensturz des Kartenhauses beigetragen.

Wünsche allen anderen noch viel Erfolg und Spass.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

ich frag mich was stephan alles als 'boden/stellfläche' gelten lässt, die ja laut der aufgabe dazugehört (war zummindest meine interpretation)
manche haben für ein fundament gesorgt, andere einfach so 'auf sand' gebaut


----------



## Schmidt (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Schaukel ist ganz hinten  in der Mitte hinter dem blauen Schwimmbecken.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal die Schaukel in groß


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich frag mich was stephan alles als 'boden/stellfläche' gelten lässt, die ja laut der aufgabe dazugehört (war zummindest meine interpretation)
> manche haben für ein fundament gesorgt, andere einfach so 'auf sand' gebaut


 
Wenn ich die Regeln richtig interpretiere darf das Fundament lediglich nicht aus Spielkarten bestehen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Regeln richtig interpretiere darf das Fundament lediglich nicht aus Spielkarten bestehen.


 
kann auch sein, da stephan ja alles bis grade eben mit nem like versehen hat müsstest du recht haben mit deiner interpretation


----------



## theoturtle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Regeln richtig interpretiere darf das Fundament lediglich nicht aus Spielkarten bestehen.


 
Was auch irgendwie unsinnig wäre, da die Karten meist doch viel glatter sind als so manches andere Material (Holz/Stein/Küchentuch usw.)

Ich frag mich aber auch inwiefern die Vorlage aus wiki als Referenz dient. Ich z.B. hab mich strikt daran gehalten : unten 8 Karten, darüber 3 als Boden, darüber 6 ...
... ,weil ich dachte, dass ich, wenn ich 4 -5 Karten als Boden nehme, evt. rausfliege. Aber bei Stephans Kulanz brauch ich mir deswegen wohl keine Sorgen zu machen


----------



## Acid (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

ich bin hier ebenfalls raus, hatte extra noch ein Kartenspiel gekauft, aber es ist definitiv viel zu windig bei uns, finde ich schade!!

Allen anderen viel erfolg!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die nächste Stufe sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
DeadlyTear
beren2707
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Fire8ird
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Mr.Maison
Spyware
inzpekta
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
mei-sta
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden sind Skysnake, Chicago, Acid, SpeedyV6, brause_ und CooperManiac mangels Beitrag. Danke fürs Mitmachen!

In Kürze startet Stufe 15.


----------



## Chicago (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

So, hab jetzt gerade noch ne dreiviertel Stunde versucht das Kartenhaus zubasteln, ist aber einfach zu Windig hier. Allen ander noch viel Spaß und Glück!

gruß Chicago


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Höchste Nervosität


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Höchste Nervosität


 
Panik


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Jeder extreme Horrorfilm ist Kindergarten...


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

SAW I-VI ist jetzt STEPHAN I-VI 

"ich möchte ein Spiel spielen"


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> SAW I-VI ist jetzt STEPHAN I-VI
> 
> "ich möchte ein Spiel spielen"



Ich versuche mir Stephan gerade auf so einem Dreirad vorzustellen... 

Jetzt weiß ich, wie er auf die Idee mit dem Dreirad gekommen ist.


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> SAW I-VI ist jetzt STEPHAN I-VI
> 
> "ich möchte ein Spiel spielen"



Stephan I-XIV bis jetzt... Und die Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Habe schonmal den Notruf gewählt und denen gesagt die sollen für mich den defibrillator bereit halten


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Stephan I-XIV bis jetzt... Und die Fortsetzung folgt...



STEPHAN I-DCCCCLXXXXVIIII
(STEPHAN 1-999)

Oder 

_Die Hard 5.0 
Stephan McClaine ist zurück_


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> STEPHAN I-DCCCCLXXXXVIIII
> (STEPHAN 1-999)



Du redest zuviel! Bring ihn nicht auf Ideen!


----------



## theoturtle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

An Alle die nun leider ausgeschieden sind :

Schön dass ihr dabei wart !
Und keine Bange : das wird (fast) allen anderen auch noch so ergehen ... 

Liebe Grüße 

Turtle


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Du redest zuviel! Bring ihn nicht auf Ideen!


 
Oh Mist!
Edit:
Ich kriege gleich Durchfall vor Aufregung


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich kriege gleich Durchfall vor Aufregung


 
Dein Nickname-Zettel nicht vergessen. Man weiß ja nie...


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Dein Nickname-Zettel nicht vergessen. Man weiß ja nie...


 
ROFL

F5 ist gleich komplett anbgenutzt


----------



## 3mbryoyo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

hier sind ja alle ganz aufgeregt


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Dein Nickname-Zettel nicht vergessen. Man weiß ja nie...



Wenn der Zettel beim nächsten Bild braune Streifen hat, wissen wir Bescheid. 

Gleich geht's los... Ich glaub ich brauch Ritalin...


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Leute, bleibt ruhig!
Ein Herzinfarkt oder eine Einweisung ins Irrenhaus können euch während der nächsten Stufe AFK setzen!


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

ach, spätestens wenn der finger zum f5 drücken gebrochen ist wirds ruhiger


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ach, spätestens wenn der finger zum f5 drücken gebrochen ist wirds ruhiger


 
Dann schalte ich ein script ein, dass lalle 10 Sekunden Autorefresh macht.


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

so ich mach die seite hie rmal voll, sodass man die neue Aufgabe dann daran erkannt, wenn eine seite nummero 173 erscheint, vorrausgesetzt jetzt spamt hier keiner rum


----------



## NOob95 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Oh mein Gott ihr macht mich alle extrem nervös D:


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

In kürze?


----------



## oglogo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

hallo ned schlafen


----------



## Spyware (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Beruhigt euch Leute...wenn er Zeit hat, dann wird er schon, und jeder hat noch immer 24 Stunden Zeit um die Aufgabe zu lösen! Man muss ja nicht nach den ersten 5 Minuten wissen, was auf einen zukommt  Entspannt und relaxt einmal


----------



## oglogo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

nä


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

*Stufe 15 - Kopfnuss*
Sogenannte Kopfnüsse sind eine praktische Angelegenheit. Immer wenn man Hunger bekommt, hat man eine Nuss als Hirnnahrung zur Hand. Doch aufgepasst: Man muss sie auch knacken können! Habt ihr die Fotoapparate gezückt? Akku schön aufgeladen? Speicherkarte geleert? Gut, dann seid ihr perfekt vorbereitet!

... Für eine Foto-Session ...

... aber nicht für die Stufe 15. 

Die geht nämlich so:

---

Gefordert ist ein Beitrag, der eine einzige Zahl beinhaltet. Diese Zahl wird folgendermaßen gebildet:
- Addiere die drei Beiträgsnummern in diesem Thread, die deine Lösung für die Stufe 1, 7 und 13 beinhalten.
- Teile diese Zahl durch die Anzahl an Bilder-Alben, die das Community-Mitglied PCGH_Stephan angelegt hat.
- Multipliziere diese Zahl danach mit der Anzahl der Buchstaben des Worts, hinter dem in den Forenregeln von pcghx.de der fünfte Link steckt.
- Subtrahiere von dieser Zahl dann die Quersumme der Beitragsnummer des letzten Beitrags, den PCGH_Stephan im Bonusmaterial-Thread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 10/2011 angelegt hat.
- Addiere zu dieser Zahl die Jahreszahl, in der Beitrag #637 im Wettbewerbs-Thread "Super Pi 1M + 32M bei festem CPU-Takt" angelegt wurde.
- Subtrahiere von dieser Zahl die Beitragsnummer in diesem Thread, die deine Lösung für die Stufe 11 beinhaltet.
- Dividiere die Zahl abschließend durch 1337.

Wichtig:
- Falls bei irgendeinem Rechenschritt eine Nachkommastelle/ein Bruch anfällt, runde stets auf die nächste ganzzahlige Zahl auf, bevor du die Berechnung fortsetzt oder den Lösungsvorschlag veröffentlichst.
- Für die gesamte Berechnung dient das gängige Dezimalsystem als einzig gültiges Zahlensystem.
- Alle Angaben beziehen sich auf dieses Forum (extreme.pcgameshardware.de).

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-14-a-43.html#post3405229

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form einer Zahl (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Lösungsvorschläge führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Da dürfen die "Rechner" mal zu hochtouren auflaufen!


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Stufe 15 - Kopfnuss*
> Sogenannte Kopfnüsse sind eine praktische Angelegenheit. Immer wenn man Hunger bekommt, hat man eine Nuss als Hirnnahrung zur Hand. Doch aufgepasst: Man muss sie auch knacken können! Habt ihr die Fotoapparate gezückt? Akku schön aufgeladen? Speicherkarte geleert? Gut, dann seid ihr perfekt vorbereitet!
> 
> ... Für eine Foto-Session ...
> ...





Ach du ******* ich denke hier wird sich dann wohl die Hälfte der Teilnehmer verabschieden, aufgrund falscher Lösung. Find das nur doof, vllt sollte man die per PN schicken sonst kann man ja abgucken ... ^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Das finde ich mal eine geile Aufgabe um ungenutze Ressourcen zu nutzen.


----------



## Spyware (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Stufe 15 - Kopfnuss*
> - Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form einer Zahl (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Lösungsvorschläge führen zur Disqualifikation.
> - Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)



Sprich man könnte einen Lösungsvorschlag machen, und, wenn er falsch war, den Beitrag auf nur Text editieren um danach einen neuen Beitrag mit Lösungsvorschlag zu posten...wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe!? Legitimes Regel umgehen?


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Öhm, wie soll man denn die errechnete Zahl der Beiträge durch 0 teilen??? o.O


----------



## Patrick30 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Ach du ******* ich denke hier wird sich dann wohl die Hälfte der Teilnehmer verabschieden, aufgrund falscher Lösung. Find das nur doof, vllt sollte man die per PN schicken sonst kann man ja abgucken ... ^^



Jeder bekommt ja was anderes raus ....

- Addiere die drei Beiträgsnummern in diesem Thread, die deine Lösung für die Stufe 1, 7 und 13 beinhalten.


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Das erste Problem stellt für mich schon mal die Tatsache dar, dass ich zu blöd bin, die Alben von Stephan zu finden. Ganz nebenbei: Für Leute wie mich, die mit Mathe absolut nichts am Hut haben, ist das echt die ultimativ schlechtmöglichste Aufgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Ach du ******* ich denke hier wird sich dann wohl die Hälfte der Teilnehmer verabschieden, aufgrund falscher Lösung. Find das nur doof, vllt sollte man die per PN schicken sonst kann man ja abgucken ... ^^


 Da die individuellen Beitragsnummern eine Rolle spielen, kann man keine Lösung 1:1 übernehmen.

Wichtig @ alle: Um die Berechnung noch etwas individueller zu gestalten, habe ich noch einen Berechnungsschritt hinzugefügt. Es ist der vorletzte Schritt.


Spyware schrieb:


> Sprich man könnte einen Lösungsvorschlag machen, und, wenn er falsch war, den Beitrag auf nur Text editieren um danach einen neuen Beitrag mit Lösungsvorschlag zu posten...wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe!? Legitimes Regel umgehen?


 Ich kann sehen, wann genau was editiert wurde.  Außerdem beobachten einige User den Thread.

@beren2707/kero81: Kleiner Bug - gefixt.


----------



## ImBanane (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wichtig:
> - Falls bei irgendeinem Rechenschritt eine Nachkommastelle/ein Bruch anfällt, runde stets auf die nächste ganzzahlige Zahl auf, bevor du die Berechnung fortsetzt oder den Lösungsvorschlag veröffentlichst.


 
wird 13,1 zu 13 oder muss man aufrunden zu 14


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

jo dann hat sich das mit schlafen gehen heute ohl erledigt...zückt die Gehirnzellen und sobald das Kind schläft wird gerechnet,getüfftelt,was das ZEug hält und wenn es sein muss die ganze Nacht


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*

Nun: rein mathematisch müsstest Du 13 heraus bekommen - jedoch hat Stephan _ausdrücklich_ *auf*runden verlangt.
Somit ist an dieser Stelle Hirnschmalz gefragt - und nicht der Taschenrechner!

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Schaf (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

naja normalerweise wird erst ab 5 aufgerundet sprich 13,1 bis 13,4 entspricht einer 13 und erst ab 13,5 wird zur 14 gerundet.


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Aber Stephan sagte ja ausdrücklich aufrunden. Da spielen normale mathematische Regeln keine Rolle


----------



## kero81 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

13,1 wird zu 14! Hat er doch gesagt! Aber ich finde es gut jetzt mal etwas anderes als Fotos als Aufgabe zu stellen.


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Trifft das Aufrunden auch erst zu, wenn bei allen Zwischenschritten keine Aufrundung nötig war, sondern erst beim Endergebnis erstmals eine Zahl mit 20 Nachkommastellen herauskommt? Z. B. bei 1,674646246426426426426 soll man dann als Ergebnis 1,6746... oder 2 posten?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

mal ganz davon abgesehen,das Stephan das ganze 28 x rechnen muss um alle richtigen Lösungen selber zu wissen um später festzustellen das unsere Beiträge auch richtig sind...


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Glaub ich nicht. Er hat sich doch bestimmt ein kleines Programm geschrieben, wo er nur noch die variablen Werte eingeben muss und den Rest rechnet das Programm. In C dürfte das recht flott gehen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

ja gut,mag auch sein...


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



L.B. schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht. Er hat sich doch bestimmt ein kleines Programm geschrieben, wo er nur noch die variablen Werte eingeben muss und den Rest rechnet das Programm. In C dürfte das recht flott gehen.


 
Excel Tabelle und Fertig aus^^ Nur die Beitragszahlen der User eingeben und feddich ^^ die meisten werte sind ja gleich ^^

falls ich was flasch sehe, so sei mir verziehen, bin krank -.-


----------



## 3mbryoyo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So bin fertig aber traue mich nicht zu posten


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> So bin fertig aber traue mich nicht zu posten


 
Nur zu!


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Wer will, kann das Programm jetzt bei mir kaufen, es ist fertig.  Zwar nicht schön, aber was solls. 

P.S. Einführungspreis: 0,79€*

*im ersten Jahr, danach 9999€ jährlich


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nun für mich erledigt sein sollte, hier mein Ergebnis: 29
Falls es falsch sein sollte (habs nur einmal nachgerechnet): Wayne, ich hasse Mathe. Geisteswissenschaften rulen.


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Ich tät ja jetzt auch was posten, aber vorher hätte ich diese Frage doch ganz gerne geklärt:



beren2707 schrieb:


> Trifft das Aufrunden auch erst zu, wenn bei allen Zwischenschritten keine Aufrundung nötig war, sondern erst beim Endergebnis erstmals eine Zahl mit 20 Nachkommastellen herauskommt? Z. B. bei 1,674646246426426426426 soll man dann als Ergebnis 1,6746... oder 2 posten?



Edit: Darf ich das mal als die Antwort und Aufforderung zum Aufrunden des Endergebnisses auffassen?



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> ...- Falls bei irgendeinem Rechenschritt eine Nachkommastelle/ein Bruch anfällt, runde stets auf die nächste ganzzahlige Zahl auf, bevor du die Berechnung fortsetzt *oder den Lösungsvorschlag veröffentlichst*.]


----------



## beren2707 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *
> Wichtig:
> - Falls bei irgendeinem Rechenschritt eine Nachkommastelle/ein Bruch  anfällt, runde stets auf die nächste ganzzahlige Zahl auf, bevor du die  Berechnung fortsetzt oder den Lösungsvorschlag veröffentlichst.
> *


*

@inzpekta: Ich hoffe, ich kann dir damit weiterhelfen. War mir zunächst nicht sicher, aber nachdem hier steht dass man auch beim Lösungsvorschlagm runden soll (so verstehe ich das o.G. zumindest) hab ichs einfach mal aufgerundet, wie verlangt.

Edit: Ich glaube, jetzt ham wirs beide^^*


----------



## inzpekta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Mein offizieller Lösungsvorschlag: 30


----------



## Own3r (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Meine Lösung:

*31*


----------



## NOob95 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Dann riskiere ich auch mal meinen Kragen und sage mein Ergebnis ist: (Trommelwirbel) 

30

Hoffe ich hab mich nicht irgendwo verschaut oder verrechnet


----------



## Patrick30 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

man warum bekomm ich eine einstellige Zahl raus  ...  am besten schau ich morgen noch mal drüber


----------



## ATB (6. September 2011)

Meine Lösung: 29


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> man warum bekomm ich eine einstellige Zahl raus  ...  am besten schau ich morgen noch mal drüber



hängt einzig und allein von deinen Beitragsnummern ab...also wer weiß...vielleicht stimmt es ja,habe auch schon einmal durch gerechnet,aber ich schaue wohl auch morgen im ausgeschlafenen Zustand nochmal drüber..wir ham ja zeit


----------



## oglogo (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

unser Ergebnis lautet 29,6888556.... also gleich 30


----------



## theoturtle (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Meine Lösung : 30


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So mal sehen wers bis morgen noch so schafft und wer nicht, Adios , bin dann mal gesund werden ^^

Sn0w1


----------



## mei-sta (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Meine Lösung lautet: 32


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So Leute, ich bin zwar längst ausgeschieden, aber die Lösung wäre doch klar *42* gewesen!


----------



## Arazis (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Meine Lösung : 30


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

32. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Fire8ird (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So hier mal meine Lösung, auch wenn ich mir total unsicher bin: 29


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

30  - meine Lösung.


----------



## Patrick30 (6. September 2011)

Hab gerade noch eine Frage wegen dem aufrunden...
Muss ich da nur auf die erste Nachkommastelle achten? 

z.B.

 29,015556675 = 29
 29,102135668 = 30

Oder wäre das erste doch 30 weil es ja >29 ist ?


----------



## Breaker (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Aber es wird jetzt immer aufgerundet egal ob die Zahl jetzt 1,2 ist


----------



## cann0nf0dder (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

ich komme nach dem aufrunden auf 31


----------



## SnakeZwei (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Nach Aufrundung 30


----------



## DeadlyTear (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So... Dann riskiere ich es auch mal.
Ich komme nach Adam Riese und Zwerg Nase... und nach Aufrundung auf *29*.
So Unsicher war ich mir in meinem Leben schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Grunert (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 14*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich kann sehen, wann genau was editiert wurde.  Außerdem beobachten einige User den Thread.


 
Wir User halten aber zusammen und verpetzen niemanden!


----------



## funnymonkey (6. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So, unabhängige Rechenquellen haben die Zahl 32 ergeben... 
Fotografieren ist einfacher...


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Lösung:

31


----------



## Breaker (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Da in der Aufgabe steht man solle immer aufrunden ist meine Antwort: 32


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

Merkwürdig, dass alle bisher genannten Zahlen zwischen 29 und 32 liegen.


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass alle bisher genannten Zahlen zwischen 29 und 32 liegen.



Das habe ich mir gestern Abend auch schon gedacht...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So auch vieles hin und her gerechne bringt nix.... Entweder HOP oder TOP. Meine Zahl lautet *30*


----------



## Axel_Foly (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

vl gibts ja sogar eine allgemein gültige lösung für das ganze ...


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Sonst sind alle immer nervös wann die nächste Stufe startet. Diesmal sind alle nervös, bis die Stufe zuende ist nd klar ist, ob man es geschaft hat, oder nicht.
Ist noch schlimmer, als das warten auf die nächste Stufe


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



> - Multipliziere diese Zahl danach mit der Anzahl der Buchstaben des  Worts, hinter dem in den Forenregeln von pcghx.de der fünfte Link  steckt.



Ist damit das Wort direkt hinter dem Link gemeint? Oder das blaue Wort was den Link beinhaltet?

-Danke-
Mr.Maison


----------



## Schaf (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

*Lösung: 31*


----------



## Schmidt (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Ich komm auf 31.


----------



## Schmidt (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Schaf schrieb:


> *Lösung: 31*


Schöne Lösung wie ich finde


----------



## Spyware (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Ist damit das Wort direkt hinter dem Link gemeint? Oder das blaue Wort was den Link beinhaltet?
> 
> -Danke-
> Mr.Maison


 
Wenn, dann ist damit das Wort vor dem 5. Link gemeint, jedoch sicher nicht das Wort danach 
Allerdings ist zu 99% der Link gemeint, sonst würden alle andere Ergebnisse erhalten....wenn du es versuchen willst, vielleicht bist du dann der einzig richtige


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

Ich denke mal Stephan wir irgendeinen Algorithmus anwenden. Sonst wären alle Ergebnisse zu stark anderswertig.


----------



## LordYoichi (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

so ich sage *31* 
nach gründlichen rechnen umd befragung der Glaskugel ... ja


----------



## 3mbryoyo (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

32 soll es dann sein


----------



## Skysnake (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

tja damit bin ich wohl raus 

War in Wien im Kurzurlaub, und da hatte ich dank Freundin für so etwas leider keine Zeit. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Inee-Cafe gefunden habe, und der asbach uralt Rechner im Hotel die Seite nicht richtig angezeigt hat -.- 

Posten von Beiträgen war nicht.... 

Schade wegen so etwas raus zu fliegen.  Ansonsten hätte ich noch 6 Monate lang mit gemacht 

Naja, ich drück allen die Daumen, und jeder von euch hat es verdient zu gewinnen


----------



## Spyware (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Skysnake schrieb:


> tja damit bin ich wohl raus
> 
> War in Wien im Kurzurlaub, und da hatte ich dank Freundin für so etwas leider keine Zeit. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich kein Inee-Cafe gefunden habe, und der asbach uralt Rechner im Hotel die Seite nicht richtig angezeigt hat -.-
> 
> ...


 
Ohh, das ist natürlich schade. Hoffe, du hattest wenigstens einen schönen Urlaub. Hätte ich das gewusst, dann hättest mich besuchen können 
Naja, jeder von uns fliegt mal raus...es kann ganz schnell vorbei sein...zum Beispiel schon heute 

Mein Ergebnis: 32


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Spyware schrieb:


> Naja, jeder von uns fliegt mal raus...es kann ganz schnell vorbei sein...zum Beispiel schon heute


 
Diese ungewissheit heute ist schlimm. Vor allem, da Stephan auch bei noch keinem auf "Gefällt mir" geklickt hat.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Diese ungewissheit heute ist schlimm. Vor allem, da Stephan auch bei noch keinem auf "Gefällt mir" geklickt hat.



das wird er diesmal wohl nicht tun.


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Das befürchte ich auch...

Er hat glaube ich die Idee mit Saw I-VI aka Stephan I-VI aufgenommen und lässt uns nun leiden.


----------



## Patrick30 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

So hab jetzt keine lust mehr zu rechnen ^^ 

Mein Ergebnis: *30*

da 29,048... > 29 hab ich auf 30 aufgerundet .....


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

*Lösung: 30*


----------



## Schaf (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Aber wir wissen doch alle, dass die Antwort aller Fragen "42" ist. Ob das wohl hier auch zählt ^^


----------



## Axel_Foly (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Schaf schrieb:


> Aber wir wissen doch alle, dass die Antwort aller Fragen "42" ist. Ob das wohl hier auch zählt ^^


 
nachdem ich schon raus bin sag ich mal ja


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

DeadlyTear schrieb:
			
		

> Das befürchte ich auch...
> 
> Er hat glaube ich die Idee mit Saw I-VI aka Stephan I-VI aufgenommen und lässt uns nun leiden.



Ihr dürft mich gerne auspeitschen.


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ihr dürft mich gerne auspeitschen.



Bring nicht erst Stephan und dann uns auf doofe Ideen...


----------



## Opark (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

*Ergebnis: 30*


----------



## ImBanane (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

phuuu grad noch so:

ich kam auf 29,9 also endergebnis = *30*


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Hab habe diesmal wirklich Bedenken, dass irgendeine "Schweinerei" mit eingebaut wurde, die auf Denkfehler basiert.

(Bedenken=Panik)


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hab habe diesmal wirklich Bedenken, dass irgendeine "Schweinerei" mit eingebaut wurde, die auf Denkfehler basiert.
> 
> (Bedenken=Panik)


 
Das unterschreibe ich aber ganz, ganz dick


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

so die letzten Minuten laufen...hoffe die Auflösung kommt noch heute... 
Aber eines sage ich Euch,wenn ich bei dieser Aufgabe rausfliege,nehme ich das so hin, mehr ärgern würde ich mich wenn ich wg vergessenen Zettel (eigene Dummheit) rausfliegen würde...
Heute wäre es ein würdiger Abgang...aber nen funken Hoffnung besteht ja noch


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Jetzt habe ich Durchfall.

Ist das aufregend.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

time to end


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Höchste Nervosität (C)


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:
			
		

> Höchste Nervosität (C)



Panik  (C)


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Na toll.. und Stephan ist nichtmals online...


----------



## ATB (7. September 2011)

Er will halt ein Spiel spielen.


----------



## Patrick30 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Also
- Stephan hat 1 Bilder-Album
- das Wort hat 16 Buchstaben
- sein letzter Beitrag war die Nummer 17 --> Quersumme = 8
- Beitrag #637 ist von 2010


habt ihr das auch so ??? Ich muss das jetzt wissen


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

ja das ist hier die frage...


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> Also
> - Stephan hat 1 Bilder-Album
> - das Wort hat 16 Buchstaben
> - sein letzter Beitrag war die Nummer 17 --> Quersumme = 8
> ...



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hab ich das auch so


----------



## inzpekta (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Na toll.. und Stephan ist nichtmals online...



Bist du denn um die Zeit noch arbeiten? Und von zuhause aus alles nachrechnen?
Ich glaube da hätte ich doch besseres zu tun... 

Ich schätze mal er braucht eine zeitlang um das alles zu überprüfen.
Deshalb gab es auch keine "Gefällt mir" 's.


----------



## Patrick30 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

wie viel haben überhaupt eine Zahl abgegeben?

ok  hab 27 gezählt ...


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> wie viel haben überhaupt eine Zahl abgegeben?
> 
> ok  hab 27 gezählt ...



Hab ich auch... 27 von 28... Da da bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> ok  hab 27 gezählt ...


  Falsch! du sollst dann dein Beitragnummer addieren und durch Datum dividieren, danach einfach mit Buchschtabenzahl von dein Nickname  multiplizieren


----------



## Patrick30 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Falsch! du sollst dann dein Beitragnummer addieren und durch Datum dividieren, danach einfach mit Buchschtabenzahl von dein Nickname  multiplizieren



oh ich glaub das Gewinnspiel hat sein erstes Opfer gefunden!!!!!

Ruf mal bitte einer für Hauptsergant in der Klapse an ....


----------



## Mr.Maison (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> Also
> - Stephan hat 1 Bilder-Album
> - das Wort hat 16 Buchstaben
> - sein letzter Beitrag war die Nummer 17 --> Quersumme = 8
> ...



So hab ich es auch gerechnet.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Na toll.. und Stephan ist nichtmals online...


Ich habe bis gerade eben noch ein paar Sachen an einem Testsystem gebencht - solange bin ich halt "offline". 
Heute gibt's aus Zeitgründen keine Auflösung; die erfolgt morgen.

Dafür könnt ihr jetzt hier Vorschläge posten: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...e-fuer-das-noblorros-casemod-gewinnspiel.html


----------



## Hauptsergant (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> Ruf mal bitte einer für Hauptsergant in der Klapse an ....


  Klapse hat auch Internet!


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Heute gibt's aus Zeitgründen keine Auflösung; die erfolgt morgen.


 
Noch mehr bibbern und bangen... ich glaube ich weise mich gleich selbst ein...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

da müssen wir durch,aber ich kann Ihn verstehen und ein bisschen gemeinheit steckt von ihm bestimmt dahinter der möchte das wir leidern


----------



## Sn0w1 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> da müssen wir durch,aber ich kann Ihn verstehen und ein bisschen gemeinheit steckt von ihm bestimmt dahinter der möchte das wir leidern


 
Stephan I-VI ^^


Edit: So gute nacht, viel Spaß beim "Schlafen" (gerichtet an alle Teilnehmer und insbesondere die, die sich vor schiss in die hose machen und die ganze nacht weiter durch und nachrechnen)


MfG

Sn0w1

Edit 2: Wenn ihr mögt könnte ich auch mal schauen was meine Excel Tabelle zu eurer Lösung sagt.. Bin bis 22 Uhr da einfach eure Beitragszahlen per PN schicken und mal sehen, was so bei rauskommt (vorrausgesetzt die Tabelle enthält keine Fehler, wovon ich aber mal nicht ausgehe). Also wer sich vor Angst in die Hose macht, Hier wird Ihnen vllt noch mehr Angst gemacht, oder sie werden geholfen


----------



## DeadlyTear (7. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Ich wünsche allen dann auch mal eine gute Nacht...
Werde dann gleich mal in meine gepolsterte Zelle.. (andere nennen es Bett ) gehen...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

@All
Moin Moin


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Auch von mir einen guten, von Sorgen und Zweifel geprägten, Morgen...


----------



## Arazis (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Ebenfalls
Moin Moin


----------



## theoturtle (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Morgeeeen !

Frohes Käffchen zusammen!


----------



## oglogo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

moin


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Mahlzeit!


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

Guten Hunger!


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Stephan XV läuft immer noch.. ^^


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Immernoch keine Auflösung...
Ich schmeiße gleich meinen Rechner und/oder Monitor durch den Raum... Gut, dass ich noch auf der arbeit bin.. dann sind es ja nicht meine Sachen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

bringt Stephan nicht auf dumme Ideen - sonst lautet die nächste Aufgabe "fotografiere Deinen Rechner bei einer Flughöhe von mindestens 101cm über dem Boden; Hilfsmittel wie Fäden, Drähte, Kabel oder ähnliches sind nicht erlaubt. Der Monitor muss mit fliegen und ein Bild zeigen"...........


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> bringt Stephan nicht auf dumme Ideen - sonst lautet die nächste Aufgabe "fotografiere Deinen Rechner bei einer Flughöhe von mindestens 101cm über dem Boden; Hilfsmittel wie Fäden, Drähte, Kabel oder ähnliches sind nicht erlaubt. Der Monitor muss mit fliegen und ein Bild zeigen"...........




Ich glaube dann würde ich das Foto durch Zufall auf der Arbeit mit dem Rechner machen...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Schiri...äh Stephan wir wissen wo dein Auto steht...


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> Schiri...äh Stephan wir wissen wo dein Auto steht...


 
Ich hole schon mal die Flex.


Stephans Auto?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

@ Stephan: bitte lass uns doch nicht so lange bibbern...
 wir lassen dein Auto natürlich auch heil
um so länger man auf sein ergebnis wartet um so größer wird die Angst bei der letzten Aufgabe versagt zu habenzumindest ist es bei mir der Fall


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> um so länger man auf sein ergebnis wartet um so größer wird die Angst bei der letzten Aufgabe versagt zu habenzumindest ist es bei mir der Fall



Ich schließe mich dem an


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> bringt Stephan nicht auf dumme Ideen - sonst lautet die nächste Aufgabe "fotografiere Deinen Rechner bei einer Flughöhe von mindestens 101cm über dem Boden; Hilfsmittel wie Fäden, Drähte, Kabel oder ähnliches sind nicht erlaubt. Der Monitor muss mit fliegen und ein Bild zeigen"...........


 

Die dumme Idee hast du jetzt aber gepostet^^ Vllt hätte Stephan da nur gesessen: Ach **** da wär ne aufgabe nice, hab aber kein plan was da gehen würde und nu hat er was


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

Der Vorschlagthread ist woanders. Nicht hier 

Edit: ich glaube, das wird heute nichts mehr. Stephan ist offline.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

doch er meinte ja heute kommt die auflösung... und mal offline sind wir ja alle...
wird schon genke so um und bei neun (meinTipp)


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> doch er meinte ja heute kommt die auflösung... und mal offline sind wir ja alle...
> wird schon genke so um und bei neun (meinTipp)



Vielleicht ist Stephan krank geworden.

Edit: er ist immer noch offline


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Steeephaaaan die leute nippeln uns hier noch ab ! .. bzw.. vllt will er ja das viel abnippeln vor Angst um den Wettbewerb zu verkürzen :X Ja sry ich bin ja schon ruhig


----------



## oglogo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

und wir warten und warten


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

und warten


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

Und warten noch mehr


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Da ist das Warten auf eine neue Stufe ja echt Kindergarten gegen... 
Ich reiß mir hier schon fast die Haare aus vor Aufregung


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

so langsam verliere ich die Hoffnung das heute noch was passiert,obwohl es schonmal später losging


----------



## ATB (8. September 2011)

Stephan ist immer noch offline. Das war's dann wohl für heute. Gute Nacht


----------



## ChaoZ (8. September 2011)

Das hier ist besser als jede Casting-Show!


----------



## Sn0w1 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Gelbe Zettel einführen hier beim Thread  oder in youtubeManier: Wer das auch so sieht ein Gefällt mir klick :]


----------



## Own3r (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Müsst ihr denn hier so viel spammen? 
Wartet doch einfach mal ab! Stefan hat eben auch noch was anderes zu tun...


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Naja... Dann mal gute Nacht an alle..
und hoffen wir auf morgen


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

ok,dann sind wir mal ganz brav,setzen uns hin und warten ab.... dumdidum...


----------



## oglogo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

bin auch im bett gn8


----------



## NOob95 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Ich bezweifle, dass das heute noch was wird :/


----------



## SnakeZwei (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Hey Leute, ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht von den meisten von euch. Stephan hat Vorschläge von euch erhofft und bis auf ganz wenige war im Thread nichts zu lesen. Vielleicht sollten alle ausscheiden die keinen Vorschlag abgeben. Ihr wollt doch doch alle einen Supi-PC gewinnen, glaubt ihr der Rest der Teilnehmer stirbt an Altersschwäche, oder wie ist eure Strategie. Dieser Post soll provozieren und vielleicht ein wenig Bewegung erzeugen !!!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 16 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
beren2707
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Opark
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
mei-sta
cann0nf0dder
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo
Arazis
ImBanane


Ausgeschieden sind inzpekta, Fire8ird, DeadlyTear und Mr.Maison aufgrund eines falschen Lösungsvorschlags. Danke fürs Mitmachen!

Im Anhang einmal die Lösungstabelle (Rechenweg von links nach rechts), die Erklärungen hat Patrick30 bereits hier geliefert.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 15*

*Stufe 16 - Alles Käse!*
Hätten Sie es gewusst? Das sogenannte Casemodding ist keineswegs ein in den 1990er Jahren aufgekommenes Phänomen, sondern hat seine Ursprünge im 18. Jahrhundert! Ursächlich ist eine Lautverschiebung ins Angelsächsische, aus dem sogenannten Käsmodding wurde im Laufe der Zeit das heute bekannte Casemodding. Um das Jahr 1770 herum soll der niederländische Käseproduzent Jap van der Kaas erstmals zwecks Gewinnoptimierung seinen Käse bei der Herstellung mit einem Zusatzstoff gestreckt haben, dem sogenannten Fußkäse. Der auf diese Weise hergestellte Käse entpuppte sich zu seiner eigenen Überraschung recht schnell als verkaufsschlager - die Kunden liebten das ausgeprägte, herzhafte Aroma. Dieser Erfolg rief natürlich Mitbewerber auf den Plan, die Nachforschungen anstellten und schließlich das Geheimnis hinter dem besonderen Käse lüften konnten. (Apropos lüften: Dies empfiehlt sich nach dem Verzehr aufgrund des starken Eigengeruchs des Milchprodukts, der sich zuverlässig in jeder Räumlichkeit niederlässt.)

Als die industrielle Käseproduktion im 20. Jahrhunderts dank Analogkäse nicht mehr auf Fußkäse angeweisen war, geriet das klassische Käsmodding langsam in Vergessenheit. Bisher ist den Experten nicht klar, wie der Schritt vom Käsmodding zum modernen Casemodding verlief, es existiert allerdings ein sogenanntes Bindeglied. Es handelt sich dabei um ein PC-Gehäuse in Käse-Optik, das unter nicht vollständig geklärten Umständen Ende der 80er Jahre bei einem Westlondoner Garagenverkauf auftauchte und seitdem streng bewacht im Londoner Victoria and Albert Museum untergebracht war. Einer unbekannten Tätergruppe oder möglicherweise sogar einem Einzeltäter ist nun vor wenigen Tagen ein spektakulärer Coup geglückt: Die Käsmod wurde aus den Ausstellungsräumen entwendet und es existieren mysteröserweise weder Videoaufnahmen noch Zeugenberichte. Trotz großer Anstrengungen der britischen Behörden, die inzwischen die europäische Staatengemeinschaft um Mithilfe gebeten haben, ist die Täter-Identität bisher unbekannt.

Vor wenigen Stunden Scotland Yard zugespieltes und als authentisch angesehenes Bildmaterial weist allerdings darauf hin, dass die Käsmod von einem deutschsprachigen Einzeltäter außer Landes geschafft wurde und sich derzeit in Mitteleuropa befindet. Anfängliche Befürchtungen, dass die Käsmod über dunkle Kanäle in die Hände osteuropäischer Kunstsammler gelangen könnte, sind offenbar unbegründet. Der Täter scheint es vielmehr auf einen PC abgesehen zu haben, den die in Kunstsammlerkreisen bisher nicht in Erscheinung getretene Zeitschrift PC Games Hardware in ihrem Besitz hält. Der Täter fordert die Herausgabe des NobLorRos N-PC 01 genannten Rechners in Austausch gegen das kunsthistorisch bedeutende Bindeglied. Interpol befindet sich derzeit in Gesprächen mit einem bisher namentlich unbekannten und laut Augenzeugen bärtigen Vertreter von PC Games Hardware, um die Herausgabe des NobLorRos N-PC 01 zu bewirken. Ersten Anzeichen weisen allerdings daraufhin, dass sich der offenbar unzurechnungsfähige Mann gegen eine Übergabe streubt und den PC stattdessen an ein Mitglied des PCGHX-Forums aushändigen will, der sich durch das Bestehen zahlreicher sinnbefreiter Aufgaben als geeigneter zukünftiger Besitzer herauskristallisiert hat.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:

- Auf dem Bild ist ein PC-Gehäuse zu sehen, dessen Deckel und Seitenteile eine "Käse-Optik" aufweisen. Die "Käse-Optik", die sich über den Großteil der zur Verfügung stehenden Fläche erstreckt, ergibt sich durch gelbe Farbe und schwarze Kreise/Löcher. Die technische Umsetzung der "Käse-Optik" ist euch überlassen, es ist keine permanente Modifikation erforderlich.
- Das PC-Gehäuse steht auf einer (Park-)Bank, neben der ein Abfallbehälter/Mülleimer zu sehen ist.
- Das PC-Gehäuse ist an die Parkbank gefesselt, z. B. mittels Schnüren/Gummizügen etc.
- Auf dem Bild ist desweiteren ein fiktiver Erpresserbrief zu sehen, der folgenden Text beinhaltet: "Diese kunsthistorisch bedeutende Käsmod befindet sich in meiner Gewalt. Ich fordere die Herausgabe des NobLorRos N-PC 01."
- Der Text muss vollständig aus Buchstaben/Zahlen/Zeichen bestehen, die aus Druckerzeugnissen wie Zeitungen/Zeitschriften ausgeschnitten und aufgeklebt wurden. (Es wird empfohlen, zusätzlich ein seperates Detailbild des fiktiven Erpresserbriefs anzufertigen, damit der Text auf jeden Fall lesbar ist!)
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-15-a-47.html#post3413897

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## inzpekta (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Guten Morgen!

War schön mit euch Leute! Hätte nie gedacht das ich es bis hier her schaffe. 
Aber dabei sein ist alles und besser jetzt raus als kurz vorm Ende. 

*Ich wünsche allen im Rennen verbliebenen Teilnehmern viel Glück und wenn dieser*
*Spruch jemals wahr war, dann hier:*

*Es möge der Beste gewinnen!*​ 

Wer mich adden will kann das gerne tun! Ich werd noch ab und zu mal reinschauen und bei Gelegenheit anfeuern...

Ich melde mich ab...


----------



## ATB (9. September 2011)

Muss sich im Gehäuse ein Computer befinden?


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Tja.. Somit ist meine Zeit gekommen. Es hat wirklich viel Spaß gemacht mit euch Verrückten durch die Aufgaben hindurch zu kommen.
Aber es war eine würdige Stufe um auszuscheiden.

Also euch noch verbliebenden.. Viel Spaß, viel Glück und vorsicht vor den Ordnungsbehörden... 

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall alles weiterverfolgen. Den Spaß lasse ich mir nicht nehmen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Hi!

Ist doch 'ne leichte und super lustige Aufgabe - warum aufgeben?

Viel Spaß!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

@ Schienenbruch:
Ich gebe nicht auf.. Mich hat die Rechenaufgabe rausgehauen.


----------



## ImBanane (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

bin ich weiter oder nicht?
hab grad gemerkt auf der weitertafel nicht drauf aber rausgeflogen auch nicht


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



ImBanane schrieb:


> bin ich weiter oder nicht?
> hab grad gemerkt auf der weitertafel nicht drauf aber rausgeflogen auch nicht


 
Du stehst doch in der Auswertungsliste als Letzter drin.. und hast eine richtige Antwort abgegeben. Bist also weiter.


----------



## theoturtle (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Guten Morgen zusammen, ich verfasse jetzt mal ein kleines Trauergedicht :


Lieber inzpekta  - jetzt bist du nicht mehr da

Lieber DeadlyTear - wir trauern jetzt mit dir

Lieber Mr.Maison - Der nächste Schritt ist Cäse'n (aus Käse und Case)

Lieber Fire8ird - Mal schaun ob das was wird


Wir sind schon alle sehr gespannt und basteln uns ne Käsewand

für unsere PC-Gehäuse - da wohnen dann bald drin die Mäuse

Erpresserbriefe schreiben wir - die Polizei bald vor der Tür

Alle denken wir sind von Sinnen

Doch wolln wir nur die Mod gewinnen




In diesem Sinne - Ich verneige mich 

Liebe Grüße und frohes Käffchen

Turtle


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Muss sich im Gehäuse ein Computer befinden?


 Es werden nie Sachen gefordert, die nicht gefordert werden. 


ImBanane schrieb:


> bin ich weiter oder nicht?
> hab grad gemerkt auf der weitertafel nicht drauf aber rausgeflogen auch nicht


 Keine Absicht von mir --> Nachgetragen


----------



## Vaykir (9. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen!
> 
> War schön mit euch Leute! Hätte nie gedacht das ich es bis hier her schaffe.
> Aber dabei sein ist alles und besser jetzt raus als kurz vorm Ende.
> ...



Hehe. Und besonderem dank gebührt wem? 
Für den rest viel erfolg.


----------



## SnakeZwei (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Als Lackierer bin ich leider voll die Niete, aber mein PC ist gelb und hat schwarze Löcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich zolle meinen Respekt an alle die wegen der dummen Rechenaufgabe ausgeschieden sind!!!

P.S. So einen Erpresserbrief aus Buchstaben zu erstellen ist echt gar nicht einfach.


----------



## ATB (9. September 2011)

Ich habe auch schon einen Plan. Bin aber noch auf Arbeit. Dann geht's aber los.


----------



## LordYoichi (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ach dafür kommt die ganze Werbung Tag täglich ins Haus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm auch schön mal vorne dabei zusein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heute Abend frei


----------



## Patrick30 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Noch kurz eine Frage... muss es eine öffentliche Sitzbank sein oder geht auch z.B. eine Bank die auf einem Privatgrundstück steht?

Und noch ein dickes Lob an Stephan für die viele Arbeit und die genialen Aufgaben


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Eine öffentliche Sitzbank ist natürlich _interessanter_, aber gefordert ist das nicht.


----------



## funnymonkey (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (9. September 2011)

So hier sind meine Fotos ... 
da ich für heute krankgeschrieben bin hab ich die Bank bei uns im Garten genommen. 

Ach und ja es soll ein Käse darstellen und keine Giraffe 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Die Aufgabentexte werden länger.
Stephan scheint also noch seinen Spaß zu haben! 

Und wir anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Sind ja schonmal sehr nette Bilder bei. 

Und ich ärgere mich umso mehr, dass ich raus bin. Hab nämlich bei der Berechnung versehentlich die Beitragsnummer zu Stufe 6 statt 7 genommen...


----------



## NOob95 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann will ich auch mal...

Nach stundenlangem Ausschneiden und kleben präsentiere ich meine Käsmod


----------



## Own3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Würde auch ein HTPC Gehäuse in Ordnung sein? Denn dann wird der Transport zur Bank ein wenig erleichert.


----------



## beren2707 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nun mein Erpresserbild nebst Erpresserbrief. Die Käsmod (Gehäuse von Käseking ) war gleich so beliebt, dass erste Fans nicht weit waren. *mampf*


----------



## L.B. (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



> Würde auch ein HTPC Gehäuse in Ordnung sein? Denn dann wird der Transport zur Bank ein wenig erleichert.



Das Gehäuse ist nicht näher spezifiziert, du könntest also auch eine als PC gemoddete Kloschüssel nehmen.


----------



## Own3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist nicht näher spezifiziert, du könntest also auch eine als PC gemoddete Kloschüssel nehmen.



Das stimmt schon, aber ich will auch noch Stefans Bestätigung haben.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ste*f*ans Bestätigung


 Kenne ich nicht, den Typen.  Wie L.B., der offenbar bereits an einer Kloschüssel-Mod arbeitet, schon gesagt hat, ist nur das erforderlich, was in der Aufgabenstellung steht. Wäre ein Gehäuse mit einer bestimmten Bauweise gefragt, wäre das angegeben.


----------



## Own3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Vielen Dank *Stephan* für die Bestätigung.


----------



## ATB (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Hast du das eigentlcih per Autopost gemacht oder wie hast du die nächste Stufe gestartet? 4:13 ist schon Hardcore


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

So hier nun mein gelbes etwas... nicht schön aber selten... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Oh! Das war echt hart! Für Käse-Mod habe ich SpongBob-Anzug von meinem Kleinen kaputt gemacht. Hoffentlich ... Ich überlebe das

P.S. Sagt mal Leute! Was ist ungewöhnlich,  wenn ein Kollege am Mittagspause ein Förderbrief bastellt??? Meine Mitarbeiter im Büro sind echt komisch. Wenigstens könnten fragen...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Hast du das eigentlcih per Autopost gemacht oder wie hast du die nächste Stufe gestartet? 4:13 ist schon Hardcore


 Wer mit mir spielen will, muss hartkern sein.


----------



## Schaf (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

der täter wurde bei dem ablichten seines erpresserbriefes dingfest gemacht


----------



## Breaker (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Nach langer Suche nach einer parkbank hab ich nun auch eine gefunden, sogar mit Mülleimer
Und damit wäre das Gehäuse endgültig verschandelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

die nächste parkbank war natürlich am Hauptbahnhof


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Super Story, Stephan Und eine Käsmod hatte ich auch schon mal vor...naja, die Antriebslosigkeit...aber jetzt!


----------



## Schmidt (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Schlimm schlimm, jetzt werden die Leute schon kriminell um einen Casemod zu gewinnen


----------



## Sn0w1 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ich hab mir das heute heimlich im Unterricht durchgelesen und hab sonen Lachflash bekommen, das der Lehrer mir das Handy abgezockt hat


----------



## Arazis (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Also der Erpresserbrief hat Zeit gekostet , und Schwärze an denn Pfoten


----------



## Arazis (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

So der Beitrag


----------



## 3mbryoyo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Arazis schrieb:


> Also der Erpresserbrief hat Zeit gekostet , und Schwärze an denn Pfoten


 

xD
kenn ich, Pfoten schwarz, tisch schwarz und alles voller Kleber


----------



## Opark (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

diesmal 3 bilder...halt noch der beweis, dass beide seitenteile total verkäst sind! 
basteln hat spaß gemacht, dauert auch echt lang...

man beachte den galgen, die erpresser meinen es wohl ernst...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Wie schön, dass bei uns im Park so nette Leute rumlaufen..."Entschuldigung, was wird das denn?" "blabla, Gewinnspiel" "Da will ich auch mitmachen" "blabla, Stufe" "Versteh ich nicht. Ich bin in Stufe 11"

Dann mein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der eingescannte Brief:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Hier unser KÄSMOD den ganzen tag gebastelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Der Käsmod. Bildherkunft->unbekannt
Täter->unbekannt


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

schon wieder 16 von 22 dabei...respekt... jetzt kommt langsam der kern,der sich den sieg nicht nehmen lassen will,egal was komme...


----------



## Schmidt (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ich hab auch ein paar Fotos zugespielt bekommen.
Der Typ muss echt bekloppt sein seinen Namen dazu zu schreiben!


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schon sehr dunkel.... Hoffe man kann alles lesen...


----------



## mei-sta (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Hier mein Käsmod, leider nicht so schön, hatte keine Zeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Sehr geile Bilder!
Los Leute weiter weiter...

Irgendwie bin ich froh nicht mehr raus zu müssen  ... NICHT!


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Sehr geile Bilder!
> Los Leute weiter weiter...
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich froh nicht mehr raus zu müssen  ... NICHT!



Da stimme ich dir zu. Wie gerne wäre ich wieder wie ein Irrer angeschut worden, wenn ich ein käsiges Case auf einer Bank platziere und es festbinde...


----------



## ImBanane (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

So ich hoffe das passt mit der Auflösung...
Aber dennoch alles drauf oben die Schnüre sind oben auf dem Case.


----------



## theoturtle (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das Foto ein wenig unscharf, die Kamera hat ein wenig gebockt. Aber dafür gibts ja noch die "Nahaufnahme".

Übrigens : Dies süße kleine Maus hat mein "Gangsta"-Sohn gemacht


----------



## Own3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Es war jetzt leider schon dunkel, aber ich hoffe man kann alles gut erkennen.


----------



## NOob95 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe, haben alle einen Betrag abgegeben.
Mal sehen ob bei dieser Runde keiner rausfliegt


----------



## Spyware (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Nope..verzählt haha..hast Glück, dass du nicht bei der vorherigen Stufe ausgeschieden bist  Der größte Gangster fehlt hier noch 

Hiermit drohe ich...rückt den NobLorRos raus, ich gebe euch auch meine Heizung...einen P4 unter Metallhaube mit geschmolzenem Käse darauf...guten Appetit hehe. 
Endlich kann ich auch mal ein Foto von meinem Heim machen...mein schönes Bett. Einen Penner und eine Dealer musste ich auch schon um...eh wegjagen...die versauen immer mein Schlafgemach. Das passiert euch auch, wenn ich den NobLorRos nicht erhalte, dann gibts kein "Käffchen" mehr bei euch im Norden 

Dann mal gute Nacht...Spyware wird jetzt in die Tonne verfrachtet


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo ich jetzt die fotos hochgeladen habe ist mir aufgefallen, das ich vergessen hatte die mülltonne wieder zurückzustellen, da es nicht meine ist muss ich wohl nochmal los 

die 'fesselung' verläuft von hinten durch den isa/pci slot nach vorne durch den datenträgereinschub 

edit: fast die detailaufnahme vergessen


----------



## ATB (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Wieso habe ich das Gefühl irgendwas vergessen zu haben?

@cann0nf0dder: In dieser Stufe ist das Editieren verboten gewesen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich das Gefühl irgendwas vergessen zu haben?
> 
> @cann0nf0dder: In dieser Stufe ist das Editieren verboten gewesen.


 
omg, das hab ich vergessen und dabei hab ich nur das optinale bild hinzugefüght -.-
shice uhrzeit, hätt ich mal nen doppelpost gemacht ... 

 wenn ich glück habe kann stephan sehen das ich meine lösung nicht editiert habe sondern nur des optionale bild ergänzt *hoff*


----------



## ATB (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> omg, das hab ich vergessen und dabei hab ich nur das optinale bild hinzugefüght -.-
> shice uhrzeit, hätt ich mal nen doppelpost gemacht ...
> 
> wenn ich glück habe kann stephan sehen das ich meine lösung nicht editiert habe sondern nur des optionale bild ergänzt *hoff*



Dann bete. Es wäre nämlich (leider) ein klarer Regelverstoß.


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Der Ton wird langsam rauher, schaut doch bitte mal im Vorschlagthread vorbei und sagt eure Meinung


----------



## theoturtle (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Immer schön langsam ... bleibt ruhig. Ein wenig freundlich bleiben schadet doch keinem.

Ich bin zwar selbst ein ziemlich aufbrausender Typ, aber versuche mich zurückzuhalten - gerade auch bei solcher Kommunikation wo man keinen direkten Kontakt hat. Hier sollte man sachlich bleiben können. 

Was Vorschläge angeht - nur nochmal zum schnelleren wiederfinden :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...e-fuer-das-noblorros-casemod-gewinnspiel.html


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Wochenende und wieder einmal F5-Time, wenigstens kommt heute Abend ein guter Boxkampf im TV


----------



## ATB (10. September 2011)

Stephan, kannst du es wenigstens schon auswerten? Ich drehe sonst durch.


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

@DerMarodeur, ganz ruhig, tief durchatmen und erst einmal ne Kanne Bier schlürfen. Wenn es dann nicht besser wird konsultiere sofort den Doktor oder geh gleich in ne Kneipe


----------



## ATB (10. September 2011)

SnakeZwei schrieb:
			
		

> @DerMarodeur, ganz ruhig, tief durchatmen und erst einmal ne Kanne Bier schlürfen. Wenn es dann nicht besser wird konsultiere sofort den Doktor oder geh gleich in ne Kneipe



Wohl eher ein Faß und ne Packung Baldrian.


----------



## inzpekta (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ich wette ihr könnt bei euren Digicams im Dunkeln innerhalb von 10 Sekunden Batterien und Speicherkarte wechseln.


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

@inzpekta, lach 10 Sekunden, in der Zeit zerlege ich dir ein G3 und meine Kamera mache ich noch nebenbei fertig


----------



## ImBanane (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

"Ich möchte den NobLorRos Casemod gewinnen!"


----------



## ATB (10. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wette ihr könnt bei euren Digicams im Dunkeln innerhalb von 10 Sekunden Batterien und Speicherkarte wechseln.



Waffe... Ähh Kamera zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen. Mit einer DSLR geht das


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

@ImBanane, nein vor einem Boxkampf auf RTL darf man nicht editieren. Erst morgen nach dem Formel 1-Lauf ist das wieder erlaubt, aber das war dir doch klar oder?

P.S. Mir ist auch saulangweilig, aber gleich fliegen ja die Fäuste, hoffentlich mehr als  eine Runde


----------



## SnakeZwei (10. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

So mit meinem Tipp melde ich mich ab für heute. Klitschko gewinnt durch KO


----------



## oglogo (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Moin noch nix, ok dann Schlaf ich weiter .


----------



## ATB (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Käsemod gewinnen!


----------



## Schienenbruch (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

'etwas' spät......


----------



## Arazis (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

ROFL-MAO...düdüdüdü


----------



## oglogo (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Nein 


DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Käsemod gewinnen!


----------



## Grunert (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

wieviele von euch haben jetzt ein gelbes Gehäuse?


----------



## Schmidt (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Grunert schrieb:


> wieviele von euch haben jetzt ein gelbes Gehäuse?


Der gelbe Sack geht relativ leicgt wieder runter

Und wer freut sich schon auf die Aufgabe von Morgen?


----------



## inzpekta (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Und wer freut sich schon auf die Aufgabe von Morgen?



Ich!


----------



## Kusanar (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ich auch 

Bin mal gespannt womit ihr euch diesmal wieder abplagen dürft. Bin fast schon froh dass ich raus bin


----------



## oglogo (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

so dann bis morgen ^^muss mir erst ma ne neue F5 taste holen


----------



## Breaker (11. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



			
				Grunert schrieb:
			
		

> wieviele von euch haben jetzt ein gelbes Gehäuse?


Ich


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Ich brauche einen neuen IPhone Touchscreen.  
Er ist vom ständigen aktualisieren komplett durchgescheuert. 

Edit 11:35 Stephan ist online


----------



## Patrick30 (12. September 2011)

Hier macht ja keiner mehr Panik  scheinend als ob jetzt alle abgehärtet sind ...  xD


----------



## inzpekta (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Ja genau...
Los, macht Panik... das ist lustig...


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Ja genau...
> Los, macht Panik... das ist lustig...


 
Dem stimme ich zu. Will doch auch was zu lachen haben...


----------



## inzpekta (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Vielleicht sollten die Ausgeschiedenen mal ein paar Vorschläge für die nächste(n) Stufe(n) einreichen...


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die Ausgeschiedenen mal ein paar Vorschläge für die nächste(n) Stufe(n) einreichen...



Ich bin schon die ganze zeit am überlegen, was mir vielleicht fieses einfallen könnte..


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Ich habe Angst


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst


 
Kniet nieder vor dem Einfallsreichtum der schon Ausgeschiedenen...


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Kniet nieder vor dem Einfallsreichtum der schon Ausgeschiedenen...



 man könnte schon ein paar böse dinge posten ...


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> man könnte schon ein paar böse dinge posten ...


 
Angst habe ich nicht mehr. Nur Panik™


----------



## oglogo (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

dad is doch zum


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



oglogo schrieb:


> dad is doch zum


 
Vor Aufregung?


----------



## Vaykir (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



oglogo schrieb:


> dad is doch zum


 
was hat dein vater damit zu tun


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Wenn ich "Wer ist online" richtig einschätze ist Stephan gerade am Auswerten.(Aufregung)


----------



## oglogo (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

ich glaub meine F5 taste is kaputt, hier tut sich nix mehr


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Stephan mach weiter please


----------



## Kusanar (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

kreative schaffenspause 

muss ja gut überlegt sein mit was man euch hier quält, sind zu viele hier, die ihren ruf in der nachbarschaft schon zerstört haben


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

Off-Topic: PCGH.de ist gerade abgestürzt


----------



## Patrick30 (12. September 2011)

Hab's auch gerade bemerkt :O


----------



## SnakeZwei (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Off-Topic: PCGH.de ist gerade abgestürzt


 
Das kommt weil du alle 10 Sekunden auf F5 klickst


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Klar. Jetzt muss Stephan erstmal PCGH.de reparieren. Dann wars das wohl mit heute nächste Runde.


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Jetzt habt ihr durch eure F5-Drückerei aus Versehen eine DDos-Attacke ausgeführt.


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



L.B. schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr durch eure F5-Drückerei aus Versehen eine DDos-Attacke ausgeführt.



Wenn ich mein IPhone und Heim-Computer anweise alle 0,2ms eine aktuelle Version des Forums abzufragen kann das schon sein, das es irrtümlich zu einer DDos-Attacken ähnlichen Reaktion geführt hat


----------



## ImBanane (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

* "Leider hat es gerade die Datenbank gefragged, wir bitten um Geduld."*

Das stand auf Facebook


----------



## ATB (12. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

immerhin ist PCGH.de jetzt schon blanko und zeigt keine Fehlermeldung mehr.


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Stephan lässt euch heute aber zappeln...


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Stephan lässt euch heute aber zappeln...



Das liegt wohl eher daran, das der Server gestern abgeschmiert ist.


----------



## oglogo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Dann hoffen wir mal auf heute


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Moin


----------



## BladeDerHeld (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Moin Moin


----------



## Sn0w1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

sitze mal wieder inner schule und warte eig nur auf die neue aufgabe.. auch wenn ich ent mitmache, aber trotzdem  diemsla sogar ohne handy sondern mit pc xD


----------



## Axel_Foly (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

eine leichte aufgabe wäre jetzt eine tastatur mit herausgefallener F5 Taste zu fotografieren


----------



## DeadlyTear (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> eine leichte aufgabe wäre jetzt eine tastatur mit herausgefallener F5 Taste zu fotografieren


 
Und eine schwere Aufgabe wäre es eine Tastatur mit funktionstüchtiger F5 Taste zu fotografieren, bzw ein Video über deren Funktionalität zu drehen.


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Stephan! The Show must go on!


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...


----------



## Sn0w1 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



kero81 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...



wer keinen spaß versteht..


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



kero81 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...



Dann ist ja gut das ich auch noch da bin und den Schnitt wieder etwas rauf drücke...


----------



## oglogo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Du bist ja besser, ich sag dir gleich mal Kindergarten mach dich mal schnell ab  





kero81 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...


----------



## kero81 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

@oglogo
Das ganze jetzt bitte auf Deutsch...Wen meinst du überhaupt???


----------



## oglogo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

DICHIch möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod NICHT gewinnen! und warum nicht!


----------



## mei-sta (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



kero81 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...



 Damit hast du natürlich eindrucksvoll deine Reife und deinen Intellekt unter Beweis gestellt.  Eigentlich geh ich ja auf sowas gar nicht erst ein aber bei deinem Post hab ich mich spontan weg geworfen.
Wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass bei der ursprünglich angedachten Regelverschärfung die Mehrheit der Teilnehmer dieses Gewinnspiels dagegen protestiert hat weil sie Berufstätig sind, wird die Sache immer besser.

 made my day.....


----------



## BladeDerHeld (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



kero81 schrieb:


> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...



"Ohne Worte" Kinder verstehen sich auch ohne und wissen was gemeint ist


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

kero81 schrieb:
			
		

> In diesem Thread wird deutlich wie viele Kinder hier doch unterwegs sind. PCGH mutiert immer mehr zum Kindergarten.  Ade, schöne alte Zeit...



 warum verstehst du keinen Spaß?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

So "Mädels" von mir aus kann es losgehen,habe mich nun lange genug ausgeruht....


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Stephan mach doch bitte weiter!


----------



## NOob95 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Langsam werde ich wirklich aufgeregt D:
Ist wohl der Aufgaben entzug


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



oglogo schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod NICHT gewinnen! und warum nicht!



Stephan könnte das wörtlich nehmen.


----------



## oglogo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

dad hat der vogel über uns geschrieben


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Der Vogel über uns ist ein verdammter Fenstergott...und hat am N-PC 01 mitgewirkt...

Aber Kindergarten?War'n Guter...


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Stephan ist wieder offline.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 17 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
beren2707
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Opark
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
mei-sta
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo
Arazis
ImBanane


Ausgeschieden ist cann0nf0dder aufgrund der Editierung des Beitrags. Danke fürs Mitmachen!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (13. September 2011)

Ich glaub stephan spielt mit euch ihr seit ja schon richtig abhängig von dem xD


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*

*Stufe 17 - Bildschirmschoner + Bildschirmlupe = Bild + Schirm + Schoner + Lupe (+ Keks)*
Kennen Sie das? Sie beteiligen sich bei einem völlig bescheuerten Gewinnspiel, bei dem die Teilnehmer Bilder hochladen müssen und Sie können einige abgebildete Details mit ihren altersschwachen Augen nicht mehr erkennen? Wenn Sie sich kurz eine Pause gönnen und vom PC entfernen, ist nach ihrer Rückkehr der Bildschirmschoner aktiv, der häßlich aussieht und ihren guten Geschmack beleidigt? Das muss nicht sein! Mit der innovativen, neuartigen Bildschirmschonerlupe 2000 (C) von Abzockproduk.de für nur 999 Euro können Sie ihr altes PC-Leben hinter sich lassen und sich mit voller Kraft und neuer Freude der Bildschirmarbeit widmen. Wenn Sie JETZT bestellen, gibt es einen Keks gratis dazu!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild ist ein Bild/Gemälde samt Bilderrahmen zu sehen.
- Auf dem Bild ist zudem ein Regenschirm/Sonnenschirm zu sehen, der vollständig entfaltet ist.
- Auf dem Bild ist darüber hinaus ein gemaltes/gezeichnetes Segelschiff mit zwei oder drei Masten zu sehen. Der vordere Mast darf nicht größer sein als der dahinterliegende Mast und das Segelschiff muss Bestandteil des Bilds/Gemäldes sein, das von dem Bilderrahmen eingefasst ist.
- Auf dem Bild sind desweiteren eine Leselupe mit Griff und ein Keks zu sehen.
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...e-jetzt-laeuft-stufe-16-a-50.html#post3427740

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)

---

Dieses Mal gibt es keine Likes und keine Hilfestellung.


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Ach du lieber ugly-Smiley!! Das mit dem Bild wird schwer.

Zu Klarheit: Darf Das Bild auch Selbstgemalt sein?


----------



## Vaykir (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Zu Klarheit: Darf Das Bild auch Selbstgemalt sein?


 
erklär mir mal wie ein gemälde "nicht selbst gemalt" sein soll... 
merkste was?


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Mich irritiert "Bild/Gemälde" ein Bild kann auch eine Fotografie sein.


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Vaykir schrieb:


> erklär mir mal wie ein gemälde "nicht selbst gemalt" sein soll...


 
Ab ins Museum


----------



## mei-sta (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 16*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Dieses Mal gibt es keine Likes und keine Hilfestellung.



Ich befürchte fast wir können uns die Fragen sparen....


----------



## beren2707 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild: Ein Segelschiff (Acryl) nebst zwei Keksen, Omis Leselupe und mein Schirm. In Bild 2 habe ich die Kekse auf Echtheit überprüft *mampf*, Bild 3 dient der besseren Erkennbarkeit der Masthöhe.


----------



## ImBanane (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So, hier mein Bild.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Ab ins Museum


 
Zum da Sehen oder zum Mitnehmen?


----------



## inzpekta (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Zum da Sehen oder zum Mitnehmen?


Wegen der Mehrwertsteuer... 

Ich stell mir gerade vor wie jemand einen Keks und einen Regenschirm neben nem Bild von
Caspar David Friedrich hinlegt und dann noch seinen Zettel auf das Gemälde klebt...

In einer Hand die Kamera, in der anderen die angebrochene Keksschachtel, bereit den Wärter damit zu bestechen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So extra zum Hamburger Hafen gefahren,schnell nen Segelschiff abgemalt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstgemaltes Gemälde (wusste garnicht das ich so gut zeichnen kann), Regenschirm, Lupe, Keks (unten beim Namenschild)


----------



## oglogo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So hier meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach langer und ermüdender Suche habe ich endlich alle Dinge beisammen 

Ich hoffe übrigens mein sehr stilisiertes Bild gefällt auch allen  War ein hartes Stück arbeit


----------



## SnakeZwei (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Mein Gudin ist gerade zur Ausstellung, deshalb mein Erstlingswerk anbei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hoffe man verzeiht mir die künstlerische Freiheit, die "Bounty" mit einer Smiley-Piratenflagge zu versehen


----------



## BladeDerHeld (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

richtig viele Künstler unter uns...da sagt man immer die leute die am pc sitzen können nix,ausser zocken


----------



## Mr.Knister (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Arr, arr! Derr Knisterrschonerr! Ho-hei-ho!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Da hätten wir ein selbstgemaltes Bild der "Marauder" (Name von der Redaktion geändert) in einem blauen Rahmen.
Einen leckeren Doppelkekes. (Der jetzt nicht mehr existiert)
Und natürlcih eine Leselupe und den obligatorischen Namenszettel.
Alles unter einem Regenschirm.


----------



## ImBanane (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Als nächste Stufe bitte Folgende:

"Auf dem Bild muss der Keks vom vorherigen Bild zu sehen sein.
 Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein,  auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht."


Hehe


----------



## beren2707 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Kein Problem, Momentchen...


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Was ich jetzt sagen wollte wäre zu ekelig für dieses Forum.


----------



## theoturtle (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kekse sind lecker ! Oder besser der Keks ... nur noch der eine da.


----------



## LordYoichi (13. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Da mein Kunstwerk 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (14. September 2011)

Moin


----------



## Axel_Foly (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

 Morgen 


das ist ja mal eine Aufgabe ... da werden ja einige zu echten künstlern


----------



## Breaker (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Morgen

So jetzt hab ich es auch geschafft ein Bild zu zeichnen
Und ist mein Regenschirm nicht genial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ein Detail Foto von dem Kunstwerk



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Also, jetzt habe ich alles nötiges. 

P.S. PCGH braucht dringend eigenes Museum. Ich werde dann dieses Bild spendieren (inkl. Versand)


----------



## oglogo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Moin Moin


----------



## ATB (14. September 2011)

Bisher 12 uploads, wenn ich mit nicht verzählt habe.


----------



## ImBanane (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Bisher 12 uploads, wenn ich mit nicht verzählt habe.


 Stimmt hab ich auch gerade gezählt


----------



## Mr.Knister (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt auf heute Abend...


----------



## Spyware (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

13. 

Und weil da steht "ein Keks" wurde selbst dies mitberücksichtigt  Man will ja auf Nummer sicher gehen!
Ach ja...verdammt seid ihr alle "schasaugert"..ich musste erstmal eine Lupe kaufen


----------



## Schaf (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Wem es interessiert es handelt sich bei dem Bild um: Hafen, mit Einschiffung vom König von Saba von Claude Lorrain


----------



## Arazis (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Das Bild ist übrigens self made


----------



## funnymonkey (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass man das Bild gut genug erkennen kann.


----------



## mei-sta (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


An dieser Stelle noch vielen Dank an meine Freundin, die das Bild gezeichnet hat.


----------



## Opark (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

mein beitrag!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

so Montag und Dienstag Prüfung gehabt und immernoch dabei


----------



## G-l-l4X0r7 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat meine Freundin gemalt... ^^


----------



## Patrick30 (14. September 2011)

So hier ist mein Beitrag ...
leider hab ich erst nach dem ich das Bild gemalt habe mir die Bedingungen noch mal genauer durchgelesen -.- hab's jetzt nur mit Bleistift abgeändert ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und hier das Original






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImBanane (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Woooaah...
Sehr nice das Bild Patrick30. Gefällt mir sehr!

Wenn ich richtig gezählt hab sinds 23 oder 22


----------



## Patrick30 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Woooaah...
> Sehr nice das Bild Patrick30. Gefällt mir sehr!
> 
> Wenn ich richtig gezählt hab sinds 23 oder 22



Danke  sorry dass die Fotos so verdreht sind ... hab die von meinem Handy hochgeladen


----------



## Own3r (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Mein Beitrag für Stufe 17.


----------



## Schmidt (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So wie ich auch noch schnell meinen Beitrag zu der Stufe zeigen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So noch einaml das Bild zu besser Betrachtung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Jetzt haben alle hochgeladen. Stepahn! Du kannst auswerten!

Höchste Nervosität™

Edit: Das wars dann wohl.

Ich glaube ich krieg Durchfall™


----------



## BladeDerHeld (14. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

so ich glaube Stephan tüfftelt an "der" Super-Aufgabe... da diese ja so wie es mir erscheint alle geschafft haben.


----------



## ATB (14. September 2011)

Was jetzt wohl als nächstes drankommt?
Ich habe Angst  

(Auf dem IPhone kann ich keine Trademarke schreiben  )


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

Moin @all


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Moin @all


 
morgen! lieber  oder gleich ?


----------



## cems7up (15. September 2011)

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



cems7up schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!



Ich auch


----------



## Schienenbruch (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@cems: Wenn Du _alle _17 Stufen *innerhalb von 10 Minuten* nach lieferst, _könnte _Stephan drüber nachdenken, es zu werten......


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

cems7up schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!



 ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod nicht nicht gewinnen!


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @cems: Wenn Du _alle _17 Stufen *innerhalb von 10 Minuten* nach lieferst, _könnte _Stephan drüber nachdenken, es zu werten......


 
die 10 min wären um


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:
			
		

> morgen! lieber  oder gleich ?



:wodka:


----------



## Axel_Foly (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

wäre besser da bekommt man keine fahne und ist trotzdem komplett blau und keiner merkts


----------



## oglogo (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

moin moin


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Noch höhere Nervosität™


----------



## kero81 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

*Noch mehr Spam*


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



kero81 schrieb:


> *Noch mehr Spam*


 
Nö. Nur Verrückte


----------



## NOob95 (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Das macht mich langsam psychisch fertig !


----------



## ATB (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Das macht mich langsam psychisch fertig !


 
Stephan muss sich erst eine Aufgabe ausdenken, die man nur entweder mit sehr viel Geld und Aufwand oder enormer körperlicher Arbeit bestehen kann.


----------



## Arazis (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Auf jedenfall , kriegst nen Daumen . Benachteiligung von A: die körperlich nichts machen können und B: nicht jeder Mann ist wohlhabend. So wäre das kein Wettbewerb mehr..... auch wenns spaßeshalber geschrieben ist find ichs nicht so super


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

es wird immer einen geben der ein wenig benachteiligung hat,fängt ja schon beim malen an,der eine kann es,der andere nicht... aber genau so wird ja auch der Gewinner ermittelt... abwarten was kommt und das bestmögliche daraus machen. 
Hauptsache heute abend kommt noch was...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

bye bye bis morgen


----------



## Quengelsack (15. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> es wird immer einen geben der ein wenig benachteiligung hat,fängt ja schon beim malen an,der eine kann es,der andere nicht... aber genau so wird ja auch der Gewinner ermittelt... abwarten was kommt und das bestmögliche daraus machen.
> Hauptsache heute abend kommt noch was...


 Ja, genau, das bestmögliche daraus machen und vor allem - nicht vergessen - es ist ein Spiel und soll Spass machen!   Und es macht Spass !!!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Moin moin


----------



## Patrick30 (16. September 2011)

Moin Moin Moin xD


----------



## oglogo (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Moin-spam-Moin


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

oglogo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin-spam-Moin



Irgendwie müssen wir Stephan ja dazu zwingen hier vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen wir Stephan ja dazu zwingen hier vorbei zu schauen.


 
Passt auf, dass nicht solche netten Leute mit fett geschriebenem Namen vorbeischauen!
Ich hab gehört, dass die gelb und rot benutzen, um auf sich aufmerksam zu machen!
Leider sehr zum Leidwesen der anderen Beteiligten!


----------



## oglogo (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

War nicht böse gemeint 


DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen wir Stephan ja dazu zwingen hier vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Hauptsergant (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Vielleicht wird das helfen.


----------



## Schmidt (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das helfen.


Gut getroffen!


----------



## Kusanar (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Haahaaaa goil 

Erst die vielen schönen selbstgemalten Segelschiffe und jetzt noch der Steckbrief ... Phenomenal


----------



## Mr.Knister (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das helfen.


 
Öhh...was hattest du in Kunst?


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das helfen.


 

*ATOMROFL*


----------



## BladeDerHeld (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Die ganze woche nicht eine neue Stufe


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> Die ganze woche nicht eine neue Stufe



Stephan gehen die Aufgaben aus.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

vielleicht ist er ja auch krank... man weiß es ja nicht...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

schönes Wochenende euch allen...


----------



## Grunert (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das helfen.



Solltest automatisch eine Stufe weiter sein 
Vor allem das Messer...


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

Grunert schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest automatisch eine Stufe weiter sein
> Vor allem das Messer...



Ich habe gerade Haftbefehl gegen PCGH_Stephan erlassen. Er wird bei Verhaftung dem Thread hier ausgeliefert.


----------



## Quengelsack (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Und woher kommen dann die neuen Aufgaben??? Ob das mit dem Verhaften eine so gute Idee ist???


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

Quengelsack schrieb:
			
		

> Und woher kommen dann die neuen Aufgaben??? Ob das mit dem Verhaften eine so gute Idee ist???



:spam: er wird ja dem Thread ausgeliefert.


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ganz schön viele nette bilder


----------



## ATB (16. September 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!



Zu spät


----------



## crazzzy85 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

habs gemerkt darum auch editiert


----------



## Grunert (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Mir kommt es so vor, dass wenn das Gewinnspiel irgendwann zu Ende ist, einige eine große innere Leere anfinden werden


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

*Stufe 18 - Die Schlacht am Monte monetus*
Oh hört ihr Leute, was ich euch erzähle, eine Geschichte von wahrem Heldenmut und tapferen Recken! Einst fiel Pezegehalien, das Königreich der PC-Spieler, in die Hand des bösen und magisch begabten Herrschers Profitgeilus Maximus. Der neue Regent erließ ein neues Gesetz, das es erlaubte, unfertige Spiele herauszubringen und ihm fast unendliche Einnahmen sichern sollte. Anfangs lehnte sich das Volk gegen das Vorgehen des neuen Staatsoberhaupts auf, doch am Ende beugten sich die Einwohner ganz Pezegehaliens dem Druck von Profitgeilus Maximus. Ganz Pezegehalien? Nein, ein kleines Dörfchen unbeugsamer PC-Spieler lehnte sich gegen das Gebahren des Herrschers auf und zog in die Schlacht.

Die Gruppe tapferer Recken begab sich auf den Weg zur Festung des mächtigen Herrschers und setzte nach einem dreiwöchigen Fußmarsch mit einem Floß über den reißenden Strom Ausfall über. Auf der anderen Seite angekommen, sahen die Recken bereits die Bergfestung, doch am Fuße des Monte Monetus wurden die Helden vom dreiäugigen Untier Sockus Glotzus angefallen. Der durch die Kampfgeräusche auf die Gruppe aufmerksam gewordene Profitgeilus Maximus nutzte die Gelegenheit, um die Recken mit einem Eiszauber zu belegen. Die tapferen Krieger waren geschlagen!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, das folgende Bedingungen erfüllt:
- Auf dem Bild sind mindestens acht Spielfiguren, sogenannte Pöppel mit einem auf die Spitze zulaufenden Körper und einem großen runden Kopf zu sehen, wie sie für die Brettspiele Mensch ärgere dich nicht und Halma typisch sind. Sämtliche der mindestens acht Spielfiguren sind in jeweils einem eigenen Eisblock aus echtem Wassereis eingefroren.
- Auf dem Bild ist desweiteren eine aus Knetmasse/Plastillin gefertigte Figur zu sehen, die einen beliebig gestalteten Zauberstab hält. Die Knetfigur steht auf einem Stein, der mindestens faustgroß ist.
- Auf dem Bild ist außerdem ein aus Ästen/Zweigen gebautes Floß zu sehen. Das am Mast befindliche Segel muss aus einem Blatt einer Pflanze bestehen.
- Auf dem Bild ist darüber hinaus ein Strumpf/eine Socke zu sehen, an deren Öffnung mehrere Zahnstocher gebissartig angebracht sind. Etwas oberhalb der Öffnung sind in einer Reihe drei dunkle Knöpfe zu sehen.
- Wie in den vorherigen Stufen muss ein lesbarer Zettel zu sehen sein, auf dem dein Benutzer- bzw. Account-Name im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Nutzer: 



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
beren2707
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
G-l-l4X0r7
Breaker
Own3r
mei-sta
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo


---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)

---

Auch dieses Mal gibt es keine Likes und keine Hilfestellung.


----------



## Quengelsack (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Booaaah - was ist das denn für 'ne geile Aufgabe....... ---- von wegen  ---- dem Stephan gehen die Ideen aus  ---- weit gefehlt !!!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ja wie cool,dann wird das Wochenende auf jedenfall nicht langweilig...


----------



## Schienenbruch (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Da wird einiges an Grünzeug leiden dürfen.....vor allem Stubenpalmen und so!
Solange der Hund keinen 'Eiswürfel' verputzt, geht's aber.

'morgens um halb zehn in Deutschland - alles plündert die Spielesammlung und rennt zum Eisfach!'

Immerhin: bis zur ersten Lösung wird's etwas dauern!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

*Dieser Post enthält keinen Lösungsvorschlag!*

Ich werde mir das ins Auto hinter die Windschutzscheibe legen


----------



## Vaykir (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

wie viele leute jetzt wohl knete kaufen müssen 

@ stephan

die überschrift enthält noch Stufe 17.


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Die Schlacht findet anscheinend in den schottischen Highlands statt, denn Connor McLeod eilt den vereisten Kriegern zur Hilfe. Und wir wissen ja alle welchen Satz Connor McLeod geprägt hat:
"Es kann nur einen geben" 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axel_Foly (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

coole geschichte. 
wenn da jetzt auch niemand ausfällt wird es echt hart eine neue gute aufgabe zu finden.


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

@SnackeZwei: ich habe noch nie ein ungebundenes Floß gesehen.


----------



## Opark (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Spielfiguren von einem Steck-Mensch-ärgere-dich nicht!
Jep, mein Sockenmonster muss mal zum Kieferorthopäden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> @SnackeZwei: ich habe noch nie ein ungebundenes Floß gesehen.


 
Es stand ja auch nichts von Seilen in den Anforderungen, kann ja genagelt, verdübelt oder verschraubt sein. Es gibt noch unzählige weitere Techniken ein Floss zu bauen, hab ich alles im Überlebenstraining bei Y-Tours gelernt.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Bild: Das epische Schlachtfeld, das mühevoll zusammengezimmerte Floß, die eingefrorenen Pezegehalier, Profitgeilus Maximus aka Elliott  sowie Sockus Glotzus.


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Verdammt, warum hat diese elende Bildhochlade-Programm meine gelöschten Bilder nicht rausgelöscht?? Ich hab' mir grade extra die Mühe gemacht, den Knopf abzureißen und neu in einer Linie dranzunähen und dieses verdammte Bildhochlade-Programm hat obwohl ich die falschen gelöscht habe diese noch als Anhang bzw. undefinierbare Zahlenfolge reingebracht. Arrrgh! Wenn ich deswegen rausfliege....OMG.


----------



## Sn0w1 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@SnakeZwei: Also für mich sieht das Floß ja seeehr geklebt aus, grade der Mast mit der Flagge dran ist defintiv ein Klebepunkt... ob das so sein soll?

@beren2707: Die Figuren sollen laut Stephan IM Eis sein und nicht AM Eis..Das könnte dir zum Verhängnis werden, da ja die Sache mit den Eisfiguren klar definiert war.


----------



## Hauptsergant (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Achtung! *Keine Jügendfreigabe!*

_Wenn Sie_ das anstößig finden oder das geforderte Alter von _18_ Jahren noch nicht erreicht haben, bitte ich _Sie_, hier mein Post zu _verlassen_! (C)

"Kampf bei Nestle, neben Fossilerock". 

P.S. Detailsbild von Profitus - nur nach Altersverifikation


----------



## beren2707 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@Sn0W1 Tja, rein physikalisch ist es mit Holzfiguren schwer, diese in ausschließlich offenen Eisbehältern exakt IM Eisblock einzufrieren. Daher ist mir das relativ gleich. Du nimmst nicht am Gewinnspiel teil, also soll es nicht deine Sorge sein.


----------



## ImBanane (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Naja, das mit dem eingefrieren geht schon...
Überleg mal vll. kommst du drauf, aber ich will nicht allen meinen konkurenten helfen


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> @beren2707: Die Figuren sollen laut Stephan IM Eis sein und nicht AM Eis..Das könnte dir zum Verhängnis werden, da ja die Sache mit den Eisfiguren klar definiert war.



Sie sind doch zumindest halb im Eis eingefroren...das gilt bestimmt...hoffentlich, ich hab sie auch nicht vollständig reingekriegt...


----------



## Spyware (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> Sie sind doch zumindest halb im Eis eingefroren...das gilt bestimmt...hoffentlich, ich hab sie auch nicht vollständig reingekriegt...


 
Gilt zu 100%...wenn man im Schnee liegt, dann ist man ja auch nicht gleich darin begraben Und mit Halbkontakt sind sie bestimmt innerlich gefroren...die armen Dinger


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Hier meine Beitrag des Kampfes


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 17.


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Own3r schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 17.


 
Stufe 1*8 *

Jetzt wirst du disqualifiziert. ()


----------



## Own3r (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Toll, ich habe mich an der Überschrift orientiert.


----------



## Sn0w1 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@beren2707 : Naja gut ich nehme zwar nicht teil, aber gerecht sollte es trotzdem sein. Und Holzfiguren bekommt man auch eingefroren. Zur Not in 2 Schritten.


----------



## Arazis (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Ja ich weiß meine Figur/Zauberer sieht aus wie Hulk xD


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Einzelne Berge? So'n Quatsch...eine ganze Gebirgskette!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na dann auf zu Stufe 19!


----------



## LordYoichi (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So jetzt Meins



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so noch im detail
mein Sockenwurm,ich wollte noch ein Pöppel zwischen die Zähne hängen aber es sind ja auch Kinder im Forum unterwegs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sie zerlaufen schon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Floß mit Anker für alle fälle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein dunkler Eismagier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mei-sta (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Hier mein Schlachtfeld:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Respekt, die Bilder sind auch diese Runde wieder echt der Hammer


----------



## BladeDerHeld (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

schon wieder 10 am start... super...später werden es mindestens elf,wenn ich dann in die schlacht gehe


----------



## Patrick30 (17. September 2011)

Da musste wohl Platz 12 einnehmen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Damit wären es jetzt zwölf
Und mein Sockus Glotzus bräuchte eventuell eine Zahnspange




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir die ganzen anderen Magier angucke sieht meiner irgendwie komisch aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> @SnakeZwei: Also für mich sieht das Floß ja seeehr geklebt aus, grade der Mast mit der Flagge dran ist defintiv ein Klebepunkt... ob das so sein soll?
> 
> @beren2707: Die Figuren sollen laut Stephan IM Eis sein und nicht AM Eis..Das könnte dir zum Verhängnis werden, da ja die Sache mit den Eisfiguren klar definiert war.


 
Hey du Schlaufuchs, wenn du schon Leute denunzierst, dann schau dir bitte genau das Bild an. An einer Stelle (5. Ast von rechts, kurz unterhalb des Eiswürfels) kann man nämlich sehen, wie ich es gemacht habe. Und dann zeig mir bitte noch die Stelle in den Anforderungen, wo gefordert wurde wie man das Floss zusammenbaut


----------



## Spyware (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Ja Stephan...die tapferen Krieger waren geschlagen....aber dann kam noch ein 2. Boot mit Obespielix und seinen Gefährten...Obespielix ist als Kind in ein Regal voller bugfreier Spiele gestürzt und ist seitdem resistent gegen diverse Bugs und Zaubersprüche. Die Gefährten, allen voran Obespielix aßen das dreiäugigen Untier Sockus Glotzus und danach verspeisten sie noch Profitgeilus Maximus, um den Eiszauber, der über die Kriegern verhängt wurde, aufzuheben. Pezegehaliens war gerettet...die Bewohner können sich so zumindest auf 2 "beinahe" bugfreie Spiele pro Jahr freuen  und Obespielix...ja er aß und zockte weiter wie eh und je!

Und nun mein Beitrag zur Stufe:


----------



## 3mbryoyo (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ich hasse knete


----------



## ImBanane (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So hier mein Bild zu dieser Stufe.

Profitgeilus Maximus mit dem Zauberstab des dunklen Frost-Königs der ihm die Kraft verleiht Dinge/Lebewesen einzufrieren  steht auf dem USB-Stein der ihm zusätzlich 5Volt Kraft verleiht besigt die dennoch tapferen Krieger die jetzt schlotternd auf der Heizung stehen um sich aufzuwärmen .


----------



## Quengelsack (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Grunert schrieb:


> Mir kommt es so vor, dass wenn das Gewinnspiel irgendwann zu Ende ist, einige eine große innere Leere anfinden werden


 Das glaub ich auch! Aber wenn es so weitergeht, läuft das Spiel noch ne ganze Weile.....Und wenn es rum ist, na, dann finden wir was Neues....)


----------



## oglogo (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

hat zwar gedauert hier meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quengelsack (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Also, Leute, alle Achtung !!! Die Beiträge, die Ihr abliefert - ich muss sagen: Spitzenklasse! Bin voll begeistert. Da KANN einfach keiner rausfliegen! Schade, dass ich nicht mehr mitspielen kann...(


----------



## Sn0w1 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Hey du Schlaufuchs, wenn du schon Leute denunzierst, dann schau dir bitte genau das Bild an. An einer Stelle (5. Ast von rechts, kurz unterhalb des Eiswürfels) kann man nämlich sehen, wie ich es gemacht habe. Und dann zeig mir bitte noch die Stelle in den Anforderungen, wo gefordert wurde wie man das Floss zusammenbaut


 

Okey mag sein, das das bei dir noch hinkommt. Bei beren2707 allerdings ist mir grade was ganz anderes aufgefallen. Die Figur ist doch aus Ton, oder..?


----------



## L.B. (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Ich würde sagen, es ist an der Zeit, die Regeln ein bisschen zu verschärfen (ohne jemanden zu benachteiligen), sonst kann der Gewinner den PC ersteinmal aufrüsten, wenn er ankommt.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So hier mein Beitrag..auf in die Schlacht,möge der beste Gewinnen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild 1: Auf in die Schlacht 
Bild 2: Nicht schön der Herr, aber das Lego Star Wars Schwert ist hübsch 
Bild 3: kleines aber feines Floß... Aus echten Apfelbaumästchen 
Bild 4: Früher gab es Fu und Fara...heute gibt es Monster-Fu! Und der Zahnarzt sollte auch mal wieder aufgesucht werden
Bild 5: Die acht geschworenen,ach nee eingefrorenen


----------



## theoturtle (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der unbändige Zauber des Magiers hat direkt die ganze Landschaft vereist. Aber dem Glotzi ist das egal, der ist ja selbst sowas wie n Eishöhlenschlangenungetierheuervieh.


----------



## funnymonkey (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Das Gesamtbild: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Zauberer im Detail:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Und hier das Sockenmoster:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hauptsergant (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, es ist an der Zeit, die Regeln ein bisschen zu verschärfen (ohne jemanden zu benachteiligen), sonst kann der Gewinner den PC ersteinmal aufrüsten, wenn er ankommt.


Ah was!
1. Das macht tierisch Spaß
2. Von mir aus - es kann Generationen-Spiel werden! 


P.S. Habe nichts dagegen: NobLorRos - PC als Grabstein zu kriegen


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@Sn0w1, so richtig lieb habe ich dich immer noch nicht. Was soll das, "alle" noch verbliebenden haben einen riesigen Spass an dieser Aktion. Natürlich darf man nicht das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren, aber man kann das auch ehrenhaft und mit Stil machen. Leute, die petzen, sind in meiner Wertigkeit ganz unten. Ehrlich gesagt finde ich nur Kinderschänder noch erbärmlicher. Lass doch einfach Stephan entscheiden was regelkonform ist oder nicht. Deine letzten Kommentare fand ich alles andere als fair, aber ich möchte dir deine Meinung nicht verbieten. Aus zahlreichen meiner Kommentare zeigt sich meine Meinung.
Lieber fair verlieren, als ungerecht gewinnen.
Sorry, aber das musste ich mir von der Seele sprechen


----------



## ATB (17. September 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:
			
		

> Ah was!
> 1. Das macht tierisch Spaß
> 2. Von mir aus - es kann Generationen-Spiel werden!
> 
> ...



Ob DU den als Grabstein kriegst steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## SnakeZwei (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Hat schon mal einer gezählt, sorry, aber ich bin wegen der blöden Kommentare ange(pisst) und hab vielleicht ein oder zwei Bier zuviel intus.
Jeder, der in dieser Stufe noch dabei ist, verdient meinen "vollsten" Respekt


----------



## Schmidt (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So hier mal meine gefrorene Armee:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Detailbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breaker (17. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Bis jetzt wurden 20 Antworten gespostet, frei fehlen noch.
Und noch ca. 2 Stunden Zeit


----------



## NOob95 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

so das sollte passen


----------



## Schaf (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

besamtbild, die böse socke unter dem sofa, die tapferen zinnsoldaten on the rocks gegen ihren erzfeind den hohe magier der wilden kneten


----------



## Patrick30 (18. September 2011)

So 22 Antworten ....
und noch 1 Std und 12 min Zeit 

Gut n8 mal sehen wie es später aussieht


----------



## ATB (18. September 2011)

Das sieht aus, als sei schon wieder niemand rausgeflogen


----------



## Axel_Foly (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Morgen 

da hat ja wirklich jeder irres bild abgeliefert. bin schon auf die auswertung gespannt ... und vor allem auf die nächste aufgabe


----------



## BladeDerHeld (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ich glaube Stephan dreht bald durch...auf jedenfall müssen neue Regeln her (welche auch immer)...das bringt so alles nichts,keiner von uns wird sich jetzt noch große fehler erlauben.

Aber muss auch sagen es waren alles tolle Bilder...


----------



## SnakeZwei (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> ich glaube Stephan dreht bald durch...auf jedenfall müssen neue Regeln her (welche auch immer)...das bringt so alles nichts,keiner von uns wird sich jetzt noch große fehler erlauben.
> 
> Aber muss auch sagen es waren alles tolle Bilder...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung !!!


----------



## ATB (18. September 2011)

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe hat einer nicht mehr gepostet. Wenn jetzt aber pro Stufe nur einer oder keiner rausfliegt muss der N-PC 01 wohl doch unter den restlichen Teilnehmern verlost werden. Ich fände es zwar schade, aber das Spiel kann ja nicht noch 2 Monate so weiter gehen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich fände es zwar schade, aber das Spiel kann ja nicht noch 2 Monate so weiter gehen.



Doch, kann es!
Ich schau mir jede Stufe an um zu sehen, was hier fabriziert wird.
Die Bilder könnten mal auf der Main landen.


----------



## ATB (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Doch, kann es!
> Ich schau mir jede Stufe an um zu sehen, was hier fabriziert wird.
> Die Bilder könnten mal auf der Main landen.


 
Naja. Ich habe meinen Spaß dran. Aber wenn niemand mehr rausfliegt...was soll man da machen? Soll das Spiel noch ein Jahr dauern?

Ich würde vorschlagen: Noch 10 Stufen. Wenn dann immer noch soviele drinnen sind: verlosen unter den restlichen Teilnehmern.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ein wenig weitergehen kann das Spiel ja noch... spass macht es sehr,aber halt mit neuen regeln...


----------



## Patrick30 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

ich finde die Bedingungen für das Foto könnten genauer werden ...

zb. dass die Spielfiguren wo wir einfrieren solden nur rot sein sollen ... 
oder das Blatt von dem Segel soll von einer bestimmten Baumart sein ...


----------



## beren2707 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Okey mag sein, das das bei dir noch hinkommt. Bei beren2707 allerdings ist mir grade was ganz anderes aufgefallen. Die Figur ist doch aus Ton, oder..?


 Zu deiner Frage. Nein, sie ist nicht aus Ton. Es handelt sich um ganz normales, uraltes Knetgummi. Deshalb hält auch der Zauberstab komplett ohne Befestigung, weil er gegen die Knethand gedrückt wurde. Mal was anderes, lieber Sn0w1. Ich finde es zwar sehr nett, dass du, obwohl du erst seit kurzem Mitglied der Community bist, rege an Diskussionen teilnimmst. Ich würde jedoch das unqualifizierte Anschwärzen von Beiträgen - aus welchem Interesse du das auch tun mögest - in Zukunft sein lassen.


----------



## ATB (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> ich finde die Bedingungen für das Foto könnten genauer werden ...
> 
> zb. dass die Spielfiguren wo wir einfrieren solden nur rot sein sollen ...
> oder das Blatt von dem Segel soll von einer bestimmten Baumart sein ...



Stephans Kulanz war ja bis hier von Vorteil. Aber genau. Es sollte expliziter werden. beren2707 hat es ja schon mal erwähnt bei der Stufe mit dem Käsmod. Beim Erpresserschreiben hätte man schon auf die Rechtschreibung (insbesondere Groß-klein) Wert legen können.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt, ist es keine  Regeländerung. Es steht explizit da, dass der Brief genau diesen Text  enthalten muss; daher ist der Inhalt auch in Anführungszeichen, damit  alles Geforderte auch identifizierbar ist. Zusammenhängende Textfetzen  oder gar ganze Wörter wurden nicht ausgeschlossen und sind damit  innerhalb der Regeln, sofern die Rechtschreibung stimmt. Da der Inhalt  des Erpresserbriefs in korrekter Orthographie (Groß-/Kleinschreibung,  Interpunktion) verfasst ist, müsste das Ergebnis wortwörtlich der  Vorgabe entsprechen. Bei einzelnen Buchstaben mag nicht in allen Fällen  eindeutig belegbar sein, was groß oder klein ist, jedoch bei  zusammenhängenden Teilen wie bei meinem genannten Beispiel gibt es  keinerlei Zweifel; das Gelieferte entspricht nicht den Vorgaben und  müsste daher wegen Nichterfüllung der Vorgaben ausscheiden. Bei der  Rechenaufgabe durfte man sich ja auch nicht verrechnen, also darf man  sich hier nicht verschreiben/verkleben.


----------



## Own3r (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich fände es zwar schade, aber das Spiel kann ja nicht noch 2 Monate so weiter gehen.



Denke ich auch, daher wird Verlosen wohl die gerechteste Möglichkeit sein.


----------



## SnakeZwei (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Own3r schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, daher wird Verlosen wohl die gerechteste Möglichkeit sein.


 
Meiner Stromrechnung würde das sicher gut tun


----------



## L.B. (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Die Gewinnchance läge bei ungefähr 5%, die hat man beim Lotto nicht.


----------



## ATB (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



L.B. schrieb:


> Die Gewinnchance läge bei ungefähr 5%, die hat man beim Lotto nicht.


 
Auch nicht gerade viel


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Jupp, hätte ich mir nen Monat den A**** aufgerissen um das Ding zu gewinnen, wäre mir 5% zu wenig.
Es sei denn, ich wollte nur noch ein, zwei Runden mitmachen.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jupp, hätte ich mir nen Monat den A**** aufgerissen um das Ding zu gewinnen, wäre mir 5% zu wenig.
> Es sei denn, ich wollte nur noch ein, zwei Runden mitmachen.


 

nur allzu wahr


----------



## NOob95 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> ich finde die Bedingungen für das Foto könnten genauer werden ...
> 
> zb. dass die Spielfiguren wo wir einfrieren solden nur rot sein sollen ...
> oder das Blatt von dem Segel soll von einer bestimmten Baumart sein ...


 
Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Bedingungen etwas genauer werden sollten, um die Schwierigkeit etwas hinaufzuschrauben...

Eine Verlösung würde ich nicht wirklich gut finden :/ Der Reiz bei dem Gewinnspiel ist ja, dass der beste gewinnt! Wenn ich 5% Chancen haben will, kauf ich mir ein Brieflos


----------



## SnakeZwei (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

@DerMarodeur und @Sn0w1, ich hoffe meine PN ist euch nicht auf den Magen geschlagen. DerMarodeur war seltsam schweigsam nach meiner PN. In Zukunft hoffe ich auf einen fairen Wettkampf, oder sollte ich böse werden???


----------



## ATB (19. September 2011)

SnakeZwei schrieb:
			
		

> @DerMarodeur und @Sn0w1, ich hoffe meine PN ist euch nicht auf den Magen geschlagen. DerMarodeur war seltsam schweigsam nach meiner PN. In Zukunft hoffe ich auf einen fairen Wettkampf, oder sollte ich böse werden???



Lass uns am besten nicht weiter darüber diskutieren sondern einfach weiter spielen.


----------



## Patrick30 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

"Das große Schweigen" Teil 1 

ps: sorry wenn ich ein paar erschreckt habe, dass hier was geschrieben wird


----------



## oglogo (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Hab ich was verpasst


----------



## cems7up (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @cems: Wenn Du _alle _17 Stufen *innerhalb von 10 Minuten* nach lieferst, _könnte _Stephan drüber nachdenken, es zu werten......


 
Mist leider zu spät gelesen  , anscheinend ist die Ironie nicht rübergekommen


----------



## Grunert (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe hat einer nicht mehr gepostet. Wenn jetzt aber pro Stufe nur einer oder keiner rausfliegt muss der N-PC 01 wohl doch unter den restlichen Teilnehmern verlost werden. Ich fände es zwar schade, aber das Spiel kann ja nicht noch 2 Monate so weiter gehen.



Das Logitech-Gewinnspiel läuft ja auch noch und das schon seit Dezember 2010


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Grunert schrieb:


> Das Logitech-Gewinnspiel läuft ja auch noch und das schon seit Dezember 2010


 
Im Prinzip warten wir nur seit 3 Monaten auf die Preise!


----------



## ATB (20. September 2011)

Moin@all


----------



## Grunert (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Habe noch einen Vorschlag.

Bremer Sadtmusikanten:
Stelle eine Katze auf einen Hund und mache ein Bild davon.
Die Katze muss dabei ein Schild mit deinen Benutzernamen tragen.
Es sind nur lebendige Tiere erlaubt.

Wem das ganze zu einfach ist, kann das ganze auch noch mit einem Esel und Hahn steigern


----------



## Quengelsack (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Diese Aufgabe könnte die "Reihen lichten".... und bei der schwierigen Variante kann Stephan die Maschine sicher behalten


----------



## oglogo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Moin moin hoffe es geht heute weiter


----------



## oglogo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Grunert schrieb:


> Habe noch einen Vorschlag.
> 
> Bremer Sadtmusikanten:
> Stelle eine Katze auf einen Hund und mache ein Bild davon.
> ...


Und das soll schwer sein


----------



## ATB (20. September 2011)

Grunert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe noch einen Vorschlag.
> 
> Bremer Sadtmusikanten:
> Stelle eine Katze auf einen Hund und mache ein Bild davon.
> ...



Das grenzt ja an Tierquälerei. ^^


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Stephan hatte ja extra mal geschrieben, dass es keine Aufgaben sein sollen, die Tiere quälen können. Das wäre aber so eine, daher wird sie wohl nicht genommen.


----------



## Axel_Foly (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

fies wären ja wenn jetzt z.b. nochmal exakt den gleichen käsemod in einer aufgabe brauchen würde


----------



## SnakeZwei (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So lustig eine Tieraufgabe auch klingt, man sollte ein Tier nie zu etwas zwingen. Mein kleiner West-Highland-Terrier würde jede Katze in seiner Umgebung zerfleischen. Also bitte keine Tieraufgabe.


----------



## Breaker (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



			
				Axel_Foly schrieb:
			
		

> fies wären ja wenn jetzt z.b. nochmal exakt den gleichen käsemod in einer aufgabe brauchen würde



kein Problem mein lackiertes Gehäuse steht hier noch rum


----------



## oglogo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Breaker schrieb:


> kein Problem mein lackiertes Gehäuse steht hier noch rum


 
Meins auch


----------



## ATB (20. September 2011)

Axel_Foly schrieb:
			
		

> fies wären ja wenn jetzt z.b. nochmal exakt den gleichen käsemod in einer aufgabe brauchen würde



Kein Problem.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

noch ist er online...meint ihr heute kommt noch ne neue Stufe?


----------



## ATB (20. September 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> noch ist er online...meint ihr heute kommt noch ne neue Stufe?



Hoffentlich nicht. Ich bin zu kaputt von der Arbeit.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Keine Sorge, bei mir geht nichts wegen Abgabewoche ... Bitte hier nicht spamen und die Köpfe einschlagen. Für Auswertung + neue Aufgabe (inkl. Einleitung) brauche ich eine längere Zeit Ruhe am Stück.

Davon abgesehen: Ich habe privat eine freiwillige Aufgabenautorin aufgetrieben, die das Treiben hier von Anfang an mitverfolgt hat und sich in der Zwischenzeit den ein oder anderen Blödsinn für euch ausdenkt.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (21. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Bitte hier nicht spamen und die Köpfe einschlagen.


 

endlich ein Machtwort 
mich nervt es ein wenig hier seitenweise rumzulesen um dann festzustellen das es nicht weitergeht o.ä.


----------



## Grunert (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> fies wären ja wenn jetzt z.b. nochmal exakt den gleichen käsemod in einer aufgabe brauchen würde



Oder eine Kombination aus allen bisherigen Aufgabengeständen 
Ein Käsmod mit Pümpel an einem Gewässer mit Parkbank, und davor ein Wirbeltier vor einem Kabelsalat.


----------



## oglogo (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



Grunert schrieb:


> Oder eine Kombination aus allen bisherigen Aufgabengeständen
> Ein Käsmod mit Pümpel an einem Gewässer mit Parkbank, und davor ein Wirbeltier vor einem Kabelsalat.


 
Zu einfach


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. September 2011)

Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ihr die kekse aus den verganenen aufgaben mit aufs bild machen müsst ^^


----------



## BladeDerHeld (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ihr die kekse aus den verganenen aufgaben mit aufs bild machen müsst ^^


kein problem,habe davon gaaaaaaaaaanz viele


----------



## skyw8lk3r (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

nene den keks der auf den bildern schon drauf war  hat hier schonmal einer vorgeschlagen und die idee unterstütze ich zu 100%


----------



## Mr.Knister (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja immer noch das ihr die kekse aus den verganenen aufgaben mit aufs bild machen müsst ^^


 

Nenene, nicht den Keks, das Obst!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


----------



## Schmidt (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


Na denn alles Gute und viel Glück in der Ehe!


----------



## SnakeZwei (22. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


 
Es zählt ja bestimmt nicht als Spam wenn ich dir an dieser Stelle auch alles Gute wünsche. Ich trink einen auf dich und deine Frau, versprochen. 
Ach ja, meine Signatur ist für diesen Anlass ja auch voll zutreffend.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

danke...


----------



## theoturtle (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


 
Ich sag ja immer : lieber Hai-Raten als heiraten


... aber je nach Partner kann man mit dem sowohl das eine als auch das andere machen.

Alles Gute   

Aber eigentlich brauchst du den Rechner dann eh nicht mehr ....


----------



## Grunert (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


 
Wenn doch eine Aufgabe kommt, starten wir eine Pedition, dass du im Wettbewerb bleiben darfs! 

Ich wünsche euch auch eine wunderschöne Hochzeit und lange glückliche kinderreiche Ehe.


----------



## ATB (23. September 2011)

Laut Facebook und Eintrag von PCGH ist die Abgabe beendet. Es heist also wieder Aufgabengefahr!


----------



## NOob95 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


 
Dann wünsch ich dir auch mal eine schöne Hochzeit und viel Spaß in der Ehe!


----------



## Quengelsack (23. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So hoffe ja das es nicht morgen weiter geht,da Heirate ich...Und das geht vor alles... Aber vielleicht habe ich ja glück...


 Bestimmt hast Du Glück...auf jeden Fall wünsche ich es Dir für die nächste Aufgabe und Euch beiden für Eure Zukunft!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (24. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

danke nochmal für alle glückwünsche..war ein schöner Tag und ich hate ja sogar glück,dass es noch nicht weiter ging


----------



## oglogo (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Na ob noch was kommt


----------



## NOob95 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Ich glaub Stefan behält den Computer einfach 
Nein, nur Spaß... Wird schon was kommen einfach geduldig sein!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (27. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Sorry das ich störe ,aber irgendwie wird es langweilig,nicht bös gemeint,aber wenn so garnichts mehr kommt...hmmm naja mal schauen


----------



## ATB (27. September 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das ich störe ,aber irgendwie wird es langweilig,nicht bös gemeint,aber wenn so garnichts mehr kommt...hmmm naja mal schauen



Du hast mich total erschreckt.  
Ich dachte schon Stephan hätte was gepostet.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (27. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Du hast mich total erschreckt.
> Ich dachte schon Stephan hätte was gepostet.


 
sorry das wollte ich natürlich nicht... aber musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## kero81 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Das ist schon die neue Stufe! JEtzt geht es darum wer sich am längsten Langweilen kann...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 19 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
beren2707
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
Opark
Arazis
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
LordYoichi
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
Breaker
Own3r
Mei-sta
Mr.Knister
funnymonkey
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden ist G-l-l4X0r7 mangels Beitrag. Danke fürs Mitmachen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 17*

*Stufe 19: Bug Rider - Ein Mann und sein Hausrat kämpfen gegen das Unrecht!*
Wir erinnern uns: Profitgeilus Maximus ließ die tapferen Recken aus einem kleinen Dorf Pezegehaliens zu Eis erstarren. Der machtbesessene Herrscher wollte die gesamte Gruppe an Sockus Glotzus verfüttern, aber das dreiäugige Untier vermochte es nicht, mit seinen zahlreichen, aber fragilen Zähnen das harte Eis zu durchbrechen. Profitgeilus Maximus entschied sich kurzerhand dazu, die Eisblöcke mittels Telekinese in sein unterirdisches Labor zu verfrachten und nach dem langsamen Auftauen (Nein, Feuerzauber beherrscht der Unsympath nicht - der werte Herr Magier hat sich zu Beginn seiner Bösewicht-Karriere ordentlich verskillt, was gerüchteweise seinen Hass auf Pezegehalien und im Prinzip auch alles andere geschürt hat) Experimente an den Kriegern durchzuführen.

Sind unsere Helden nun hoffnungslos verloren und wartet auf sie ein grausames Schicksal? Vielleicht, aber es gibt noch Hoffnung, denn einer der besten Beta-Tester unserer Zeit, Bug F. Inder vom Stamme der Computer-Inder hat noch eine Rechnung mit Profitgeilus Maximus zu begleichen: Seitdem der gierige Herrscher nur noch unfertige Spiele veröffentlichen lässt, sieht Bug F. Inder sein Lebenswerk, nämlich fehlerfreie Spiele für alle, in Gefahr. Der mutige Beta-Tester hat sich auf den Weg gemacht, wird aber nicht wie die Truppe aus Pezegehalien erschöpft von der langen Reise am Monte monetus eintreffen und sich überrumpeln lassen. Bug F. Inder legt nämlich großen Wert auf ein gut gefülltes Inventar und unter uns gesagt auch auf gutes Essen.

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
- Ein Fahrrad für Erwachsene, das am Lenker einen aus einem beliebigen Material gebastelten Pferdekopf und ausgehend vom Hinterrad einen langen Pferdeschweif trägt. Das Fahrrad muss frei stehen und darf nirgendwo angelehnt sein.
- An diesem Fahrrad sind folgende Gegenstände befestigt (= haben keinen Bodenkontakt): Eine Pfanne, ein Kochlöffel, eine Suppenkelle, ein Besen, ein Rucksack, sowie eine zusammengerollte Decke, die von einem Gürtel zusammengehalten wird. Desweiteren muss ein Fahrradhelm am Fahrrad befestigt sein, der mit zwei Hörnern aus einem beliebigen Material verschönert wurde.
- Um das Fahrrad herum stehen/liegen folgende Gegenstände: Ein Paar Stiefel, zwei Flaschen, ein Krug, sowie eine Laterne oder Fackel
- Im Hintergrund muss der Eingang eines Bistros/Restaurants zu sehen sein, dessen Namensschriftzug zu erkennen ist.

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)

---

Auch dieses Mal gibt es keine Likes und keine Hilfestellung. Viel Spaß!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. September 2011)

Sehr tolle aufgabe ! Ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Bilder, würde auch zu gerne die blicke der Leute sehen


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

Ich habe Angst™


----------



## Breaker (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



			
				PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> sowie eine zusammengerollte Deckel



Ein zusammengerollter Decke*l*?
Soll wahrscheinlich Decke heißen, oder?

Und diesmal keinen Zettel mit dem Namen?


----------



## theoturtle (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Mist, und ich komme heute erst gegen 23 Uhr nach Hause. Das wird schon etwas eng. Da wartet man (gefühlte) 6 Monate auf die nächste Stufe und dann dieser Zeitdruck ....

Hoffentlich ist mein Fahrrad nicht platt, das kann ich sonst paar Kilometer weit schieben in der Nacht.


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

theoturtle schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, und ich komme heute erst gegen 23 Uhr nach Hause. Das wird schon etwas eng. Da wartet man (gefühlte) 6 Monate auf die nächste Stufe und dann dieser Zeitdruck ....
> 
> Hoffentlich ist mein Fahrrad nicht platt, das kann ich sonst paar Kilometer weit schieben in der Nacht.



Und ich dachte schon ich hätte Zeitdruck.  bin ab 16 Uhr zuhause.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Breaker schrieb:


> Ein zusammengerollter Decke*l*?
> Soll wahrscheinlich Decke heißen, oder?


Richtig --> korrigiert


Breaker schrieb:


> Und diesmal keinen Zettel mit dem Namen?


 Ja, zur ultimativen Verwirrung muss auch das einmal sein.


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, zur ultimativen Verwirrung muss auch das einmal sein.



Klingt wie ein Freibrief zum Photoshoppen


----------



## SnakeZwei (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Wurde auch Zeit das die Griechen mal was für uns tun.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordYoichi (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Ich bin Raus.
Wünsche allen anderen noch alles Gute und Viiiieeellll Spaß noch.


----------



## Arazis (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Bin nun auch raus, 
Wünsche allen anderen Teilnehmern noch viel Erfolg und Spaß bei denn Aufgaben. Natürlich verfolge ich ich weiterhin die posts, die Späße möchte man ja nicht verpassen 
War bis hier hin eine lustige Zeit


----------



## oglogo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

So jetzt haben mich alle gesehen ohhhhhh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Die Aufgabe ist wieder mal sehr gelungen.
Ist bestimmt schwierig alle Gegenstände auf einmal zu Restaurant zum bekommen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

So mitten in der Einkaufspassage vor dem Griechen, wo wir seit kurzem wohnen " NUN KENNEN UNS LANGSAM ALLE"!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bild 1 zeigt die Gesamtansicht mit Eingang links bei den Tannen. Fahrrad steht auf dem Ständer,ist nicht angelehnt(rechts neben der Flasche sieht man noch ein stückchen vom Fahrradständer)
Bild 2 zeigt nochmal alle Details in Nahaufnahme


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Schmidt schrieb:


> Ist bestimmt schwierig alle Gegenstände auf einmal zu Restaurant zu bekommen.


 oh ja


----------



## Hauptsergant (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Vor viel Jahre war ich bissl betrunken (in einem Hotel) und habe ein Konferenzsaal mit  Pool verweckselt. Gute Herren mit Anzugen + Krawatten und ich - mit 'nem Tuch und Badehosen...
Aber...

Photoshooting von Heute war vieeel peinlicher


----------



## skyw8lk3r (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

haha nen konferenzsaal mit nem pool verwechseln is ja auch nen bisschen geil 

sehr schöne bilder


----------



## SnakeZwei (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

@BladeDerHeld, lass mich raten, die Sektflaschen sind noch von deiner Hochzeit, oder?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> @BladeDerHeld, lass mich raten, die Sektflaschen sind noch von deiner Hochzeit, oder?



So sieht es aus... nur das Sie jetzt leer sind


----------



## Own3r (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Das war mal wieder eine Aktion. 
Da hat auch der Kellner gelacht.


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

wunderbare aufgabe!
das geht fast nicht ohne ein paar blicke auf sich zu ziehen


----------



## beren2707 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wettbewerb. Nachdem ich dank der langen Pause endlich meine beiden wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten fertigstellen konnte, möchte ich nun nach wochenlanger Schufterei den goldenen Herbst bei zahlreichen Ausflügen genießen. Aus diesem Grund wünsche ich den restlichen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass der Wettbewerb noch weiterhin für den ein oder anderen Schmunzler sorgen wird. In diesem Sinne - noch viel Spaß bei den irrwitzigen Aktionen. Möge der Beste und Hartnäckigste gewinnen!


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Hier hab ich mich total blamiert.


----------



## Patrick30 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

so jetzt hab ich des auch hinter mir  zum glück hat das Restaurant heute Ruhetag 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Pizzeria bei Enzo...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Glück euch allen und...puh, ich bin erst der achte!


----------



## Grunert (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Vor viel Jahre war ich bissl betrunken (in einem Hotel) und habe ein Konferenzsaal mit Pool verweckselt. Gute Herren mit Anzugen + Krawatten und ich - mit 'nem Tuch und Badehosen...
> Aber...
> 
> Photoshooting von Heute war vieeel peinlicher



Der im Hintergrund schaut auch schon seltsam ^^


----------



## Hauptsergant (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Grunert schrieb:


> Der im Hintergrund schaut auch schon seltsam ^^


 
Und nicht nur der! Ich habe ung. 40 Minuten dort rumherum experementiert aber schon nach Viertelstunde war B3 fast komplett gestoppt


----------



## ATB (28. September 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht nur der! Ich habe ung. 40 Minuten dort rumherum experementiert aber schon nach Viertelstunde war B3 fast komplett gestoppt



Du wohnst ab der B3?


----------



## Hauptsergant (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Du wohnst ab der B3?


 
Nicht so weit von B3, aber Restaurant  - an B3 direkt. Ich dachte um die Zeit gibt's dort niemand, aber ich habe mich geirrt


----------



## Spyware (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Von der Aufgabe hab ich schon geträumt...nichts hätte ich mir mehr gewünscht...gerade, weil vor ein paar Tagen mein Rad gestohlen wurde Naja, dieses tut es auch...für die Aufgabe


----------



## Bear86 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

@Patrick30

du hast dein Fahrrad vermutlich zum Restaurant geschoben, bei dem Hinterrad


----------



## Patrick30 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Bear86 schrieb:


> @Patrick30
> 
> du hast dein Fahrrad vermutlich zum Restaurant geschoben, bei dem Hinterrad


 
ne noch besser ... ich habs getragen   

aber ich hab das glück, dass ich genau neben dem Restaurant wohne  ^^


----------



## Breaker (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Da hab das Foto schon extra abends gemacht, und dann kommen trotzdem Leute vorbei, die haben komisch geguckt
Ich hoffe man kann auf dem 4. Bild sehen das der Pferde schwanz nicht nur ans Rad geglebt wurde sondern auch leicht absteht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImBanane (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



> Späßle sind immer gut!



...sagte einer der gerade aus der Kneipe kam 


Nachdem ich stolz mit meinem Ross ankam habe ich leider keinen Whiskey an der Bar getrunken


----------



## Schmidt (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

So schön im Dunkeln:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ein paar Detailbilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

hauptstrasse direkt an der Ampel...
plötzlich kommt der Sohn des Griechen raus und frgat was denn los sei.. nach einigen Erklärungen freute er sich, da ich ja damit Werbung für sein Restaurant mache


----------



## NOob95 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Ich hoffe man kann auf den Bilder alles halbwegs gut erkennen :/

Hatte früher keine Zeit und da hilft es auch nicht, wenn die Kamera keinen Blitz hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## funnymonkey (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh... Ganz schön aufwändig heute! Aber geschafft!!!


----------



## mei-sta (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

hier mein Beitrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grunert (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Bear86 schrieb:


> @Patrick30
> 
> du hast dein Fahrrad vermutlich zum Restaurant geschoben, bei dem Hinterrad


 
Für eine Luftpumpe war einfach kein Platz mehr ^^

Warten jetzt nur noch auf Theoturtle (einer meiner Toptips für den Sieg  )


----------



## Schaf (28. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Hat der putzende Italiener mich doch erwischt, nun muss ich ihm morgen die fotos vorbeibringen.


----------



## theoturtle (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Sodele ... spät aber geschafft

Jo das Pferd ist nicht das Hübscheste, aber mit ein wenig Pflege wird das schon wieder.

Die Suppenkelle ist vorn am Rad, der Kochlöffel (vom Rühren im Farbeimer ein wenig weiss geworden) ist hinten am Rad. Die beiden Dinge sieht man nicht so gut, geht aber glaub ich noch.

Und nun endlich Abendessen ...


----------



## SnakeZwei (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

@theoturtle, Respekt in der kurzen Zeit


----------



## theoturtle (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> @theoturtle, Respekt in der kurzen Zeit


 
Danke, aber die größte Ehre gebührt meiner Perle , da sie den Pferdekopf vorbereitet und die Sachen zusammengesucht hat. Wir waren allerdings auch 2x in der NAcht unterwegs, weil mein Fahrrad partout nicht auf seinem eigenen Ständer stehen wollte (leicht verbogen ) und wir dadurch gezwungen waren das andere Rad zu nehmen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

hab 18 Beiträge gezählt .. ^^


----------



## ATB (29. September 2011)

Mein Respekt an alle, die sich freiwillig zum "Horst" gemacht haben.


----------



## Quengelsack (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Alle Achtung! Ich bin begeistert!!!Alle haben supertolle Beiträge geliefert - da gibt es wohl keine Frage, was die Bewertung betrifft!?!


----------



## Quengelsack (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Genau, an dieser Stelle sollten mal alle "Helfer im Hintergrund" lobend erwähnt werden, da gibt es sicher einige, die sich bei jeder Aufgabe voll ins Zeug hängen!


----------



## Sn0w1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

mit helfer im hintergrund meinst du die leute die den teilnehmern helfen die sachen zusammenzufinden oder sowas?


----------



## Quengelsack (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> mit helfer im hintergrund meinst du die leute die den teilnehmern helfen die sachen zusammenzufinden oder sowas?



Richtig! Ich erinnere mich da an Spielkartenbauwerke, die so lange vor dem Wind geschützt werden mußten, bis das Photo im Kasten war u.s.w. Übrigens, das Pferd von theoturtle's Perle finde ich toll!


----------



## Mr.Knister (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Quengelsack schrieb:


> Genau, an dieser Stelle sollten mal alle "Helfer im Hintergrund" lobend erwähnt werden, da gibt es sicher einige, die sich bei jeder Aufgabe voll ins Zeug hängen!


 

Oh ja! Diese Aufgabe hat mein lieber Bruder erledigt, weil ich mich verletzungsbedingt kaum bewegen konnte...darum ein  an dieser Stelle!


----------



## ATB (29. September 2011)

Mr.Knister schrieb:
			
		

> Oh ja! Diese Aufgabe hat mein lieber Bruder erledigt, weil ich mich verletzungsbedingt kaum bewegen konnte...darum ein  an dieser Stelle!



Ich würde das nicht so laut hinausposaunen.


----------



## Grunert (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Mein Respekt an alle, die sich freiwillig zum "Horst" gemacht haben.


 
"Ist der Ruf erst einmal ruiniert, lebt's sich gänzlich ungeniert." 

Selten hat ein Spruch so gut gepasst, wie zu diesem Wettbewerb.
Man denke nur an die Geschichten aus den Toys R us (Spielzeugläden), oder dem Hotel PC auf dem Boardstein, oder den Haltestellen to be continued


----------



## Quengelsack (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht so laut hinausposaunen.


 Warum??? Es ist doch eigentlich klar, dass zumindest teilweise Unterstützung gebraucht wird, oder? Und dafür muss dann auch Anerkennung sein, finde ich!


----------



## ATB (29. September 2011)

Quengelsack schrieb:
			
		

> Warum??? Es ist doch eigentlich klar, dass zumindest teilweise Unterstützung gebraucht wird, oder? Und dafür muss dann auch Anerkennung sein, finde ich!



War ja auch nur ein Spruch


----------



## Sn0w1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Naja für die letzte Aufgabe hier hatten wir ja leicht logistische Probleme.. Und wenns dann mal ne Wasserpistole und nen Krug sein mussten - bittesehr ..^^ Oder Material fürs Floß  Das war schlimm   Bin gespannt was noch alles so kommen wird ^^


----------



## ATB (29. September 2011)

Erstmal eine Stufe weiterkommen. Dann darf auch weiter gedacht werden.


----------



## SnakeZwei (30. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Quengelsack schrieb:


> Genau, an dieser Stelle sollten mal alle "Helfer im Hintergrund" lobend erwähnt werden, da gibt es sicher einige, die sich bei jeder Aufgabe voll ins Zeug hängen!



Mir graust es schon ein wenig vor den ganzen Gefallen die fällig werden, egal wie das Spiel ausgeht. Aber was cool ist, Nachbarn die mich erst seltsam fanden und kaum mit mir gesprochen haben, fragen mich nach Aufklärung fast täglich ob sie mir irgendwie helfen können. Allein dafür hat sich dieses Spiel echt gelohnt


----------



## Quengelsack (30. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



SnakeZwei schrieb:


> Mir graust es schon ein wenig vor den ganzen Gefallen die fällig werden, egal wie das Spiel ausgeht. Aber was cool ist, Nachbarn die mich erst seltsam fanden und kaum mit mir gesprochen haben, fragen mich nach Aufklärung fast täglich ob sie mir irgendwie helfen können. Allein dafür hat sich dieses Spiel echt gelohnt


 Das klingt ja fast nach "völkerzusammenführender" Wirkung - ein solch positiver Effekt ist doch fast genauso wichtig wie gewinnen! 
Ach, Mann (und Frau!), ich bin so gespannt, wie alles weitergeht....


----------



## ATB (30. September 2011)

Mal schauen, ob heute Nacht wieder was kommt.


----------



## Hauptsergant (30. September 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Ich habe Angst (C)


----------



## ATB (30. September 2011)

Hauptsergant schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Angst (C)



TM


----------



## Hauptsergant (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

We're entering a world of pain! (C)  

P.S. Das ist kein Spam - nur Nerventraining


----------



## ATB (1. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich das mal anmerken darf: 


Es siegt so aus als sei dieser Thread der mit den meisten Likes.


----------



## Schmidt (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Es siegt so aus als sei dieser Thread der mit den meisten Likes.


Ist ja beinahe schlimmer als bei facebook hier.


----------



## Grunert (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> We're entering a world of pain! (C)
> 
> P.S. Das ist kein Spam - nur Nerventraining


 
Wir sind hier in einem Copmuterforum, also bitte ASCII nutzen 
© ergibt sich aus alt und 184 (Nummernblock)


----------



## ATB (1. Oktober 2011)

Grunert schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind hier in einem Copmuterforum, also bitte ASCII nutzen
> © ergibt sich aus alt und 184 (Nummernblock)



Ich benutze die Zeichentabelle 
Vom IPhone geht das aber irgendwie nicht mit TM.


----------



## Hauptsergant (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Grunert schrieb:


> Wir sind hier in einem Copmuterforum, also bitte ASCII nutzen
> © ergibt sich aus alt und 184 (Nummernblock)


 
Netbook Asus Aspire One... Wo ist Nummerblock?

P.S. Sorry Dude, noob here! (C) Zitat von Heute, Battlefield 3 beta


----------



## Mr.Knister (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> We're entering a world of spain! (C)
> 
> P.S. Das ist kein Spam - nur Nerventraining



... für den Spanischunterricht


----------



## oglogo (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Wie schon wieder Montag


----------



## Schienenbruch (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Wo? Bei mir ist Sonntag!


----------



## oglogo (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wo? Bei mir ist Sonntag!


 Nee echt


----------



## Schmidt (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Na heute keine Aufgabe zur Deutschen Einheit?
Das wärs doch!


----------



## Own3r (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Heute ist doch Feiertag! Freut euch doch alle, dass ihr nichts machen müsst.


----------



## ATB (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Stephan? Hast du das Spiel vergessen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Das ist bestimmt Taktik!
Solange warten, bis nur noch ein paar daran denken!


----------



## ATB (4. Oktober 2011)

Keine Chance! Ich check den Thread mehrmals am Tag!


----------



## Quengelsack (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Keine Chance! Ich check den Thread mehrmals am Tag!


 Ich auch - obwohl ich nicht mitspiele.......wetten, heute Nacht schlägt er wieder zu, so gegen 1:30 Uhr!?!? Ich glaube, Stephan ist ein Nachtmensch.....?!


----------



## turbosnake (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Wenn es in dem Tempo weiter geht kann man den Casemod gleich ins Museum stellen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Wenn es in dem Tempo weiter geht kann man den Casemod gleich ins Museum stellen.


 
Direkt neben die Käsmod!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 20 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
Breaker
Own3r
Mei-sta
Mr.Knister
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden sind beren2707, Opark, Arazis und LordYoicho mangels Beitrag sowie funnymonkey, da leider auf keinem Bild ein Eingang zu sehen ist. Danke fürs Mitmachen!

Stufe 20 startet in <24 Stunden.


----------



## Schienenbruch (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

...und da warens nur noch 17!
Da sieht man, was Stephans neue Aufgabenausdenkerin bringt.
Nun solche Aufgaben noch drei bsi vier Mal und wir haben 'nen Sieger.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## oglogo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

in 24 Stunden  Stephan macht mich fertig


----------



## BladeDerHeld (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



oglogo schrieb:


> in 24 Stunden  Stephan macht mich fertig



weniger als 24 steht da.. ( <24 )


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

Wann geht's los?


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

*@PCGH_Stephan: Dieser Beitrag enthält keinen Lösungsvorschlag!

*Hier mal ein Blick/Bild hinter einer der vielen Kulissen. Chaotische Zustände und logistische Probleme. Das Mountainbike ist übringens das Dienstfahrzeug von meinem NobLorRos-Helfer.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

*Stufe 20: Nepper, Schlepper, Salt'n'Peppa *
Es ist die Hochzeit des Jahrzehnts auf der Geschmacksinsel: Der britische Prinz Pepper soll die aus bescheidenen Verhältnissen stammende Mary Salty ehelichen und mittelfristig die Thronfolge im Gewürzregal antreten. Die Hochzeit findet in den Morgenstunden nahe des Frühstückbretts statt, die Gestaltung der gesamten Tischdecke hat der extra für diesen Zweck aus Eiland eingeflogene Star-Designer Karl Lagerbrot übernommen. Um die unterschiedliche Herkunft von Braut und Bräutigam zu betonen, aber gleichzeitig  auf die deutschen Vorfahren des Brautpaares hinzuweisen, hat sich der Meister des guten Geschmacks dazu entschieden, die komplette Dekoration am 1809 entworfenen Farbenkreis des Dichters Johann Wolfgang von Brote anzulehnen und durch Komplementärfarben für einen hohen Kontrast zu sorgen.

Leider hat er dabei nicht mit der Geliebten des Vatters von Prinz Pepper gerechnet. Camilla Bowles - so der Name der geschmacklich unverwechselbaren Kamillen-Bowle - hat im Vorfeld der Veranstaltung mehrfach versucht, den Star-Designer anzurufen und umzustimmen. Doch das klappte nicht, zu jeder Uhrzeit hieß es bei Karl Lagerbrot nur: Belegt! Es kam, wie es kommen musste: Die auf der Geschmacksinsel jeher eher unbeliebte Camilla Bowles entschied sich kurz nach dem Erblicken der Komplementärfarbendekoration, zur Überraschung aller Anwesenden nicht an den Feierlichkeiten teilzunehmen - und schon gar nicht, wenn dieser PR-geile Karl Lagerbrot anwesend ist!

Doch davon lassen sich Prinz Pepper und Mary Salty nun nicht die Stimmung vermiesen: Heute ist schließlich ihr Tag und so schreiten die beiden Glücklichen ihrer gemeinsamen Zukunft entgegen. Doch was ist das?! Metall blitzt auf, ein Schrei ertönt und ein Brotlaib fällt zu Boden. Herrje, im Laib des Designers steckt eine Gabel und Brotkrumen treten aus dem Körper hervor, der auch im Todeskampf von einem perfekt sitzenden Belag verdeckt wird. Wer hat dem Star dies nur angetan? War es die zickige Kamillen-Bowle mit dem schlechten Geschmack? Ein todschick inszenierter Suizid von Lagerbrot, der von Papa Pumpernickel bereits beim kindlichen Aufbacken verstoßen wurde und sein ganzes Leben lang nach Aufmerksamkeit lechzte? Vielleicht doch ganz klassisch der Gärtner, der in diesem Text bisher noch nicht erwähnt wurde und somit das perfekte Verbrechen begangen haben könnte? Hat der idiotische PCGH_Stephan vergessen, dass die Geschichte aus Stufe 18 und 19 noch nicht beendet ist? Wann kommt überhaupt die Pinkelpause?! Das nervt ungemein, wenn man sein ganzes Leben lang durch Werbepausen konditioniert wurde und einem beim Lesen von Texten erst zu spät realisiert, wie viel Druck genau in diesem Moment auf der armen Blase lastet!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
- Eine Tischdecke, die überwiegend in der Farbe Gelb, Orange, Rot, Violett, Blau oder Grün gestaltet ist.
- Eine mit einem beliebigen Brotaufschnitt belegte bzw. mit einem Brotaufstrich bestrichene Brotscheibe, die eine menschliche Form hat. Die menschliche Form definiert sich in Form des Brotumrisses anhand je zweier gedachter Arme und Beine sowie eines Kopfs.
- Das Brot liegt auf einem Frühstücksbrett, im Brot steckt eine Gabel.
- Die "Brotleiche" auf dem Frühstücksbrett ist umgeben von einer wie bei einem Tatort üblichen Abgrenzung. Die Abgrenzung besteht aus Zuckerwürfeln und Salzstangen.
- Ein durchsichtiger Salzstreuer, der Salz enthält und mit einem weißen Rock und einem weißen Brautschleier verkleidet ist.
- Ein durchsichtiger Pfefferstreuer, der Pfeffer enthält und mit einem schwarzen Zylinder und einem schwarzen Gehstock verkleidet ist.
- Desweiteren befinden sich auf dem Tisch folgende Gegenstände, die alle jeweils zum überwiegenden in der durch Goethes Farbkreis von 1809 definierte Komplementärfarbe zur Tischdecke gestaltet sein müssen (gelbe Tischdecke --> violette Gegenstände, orange Tischdecke --> blaue Gegenstände, rote Tischdecke --> grüne Gegenstände, violette Tischdecke --> gelbe Gegenstände, blaue Tischdecke --> orange Gegenstände, grüne Tischdecke --> rote Gegenstände): eine Kerze, drei Servietten, Obst oder Gemüse in einem weißen Teller
- Ein aus Reis gestreuter Weg, der zwischen Frühstücksbrett und dem Teller mit Obst oder Gemüse verläuft.
- Ein lesbares Tischschildchen, auf dem dein Nickname im PCGHX-Forum steht.

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)

---

Auch dieses Mal gibt es keine Likes und keine Hilfestellung. Viel Spaß bei dem Blödsinn!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

hiermit erkläre ich dich für verrückt stephan 


wie man auf sone ideen kommt

aber ich freue mich sehr auf die Bilder


----------



## Schmidt (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Ich spendier mal ein "f" für den Todeskamp.
Sehr kreativ die Aufagbe, ich muss mal gucken ob wir alles da haben.


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

Da werde ich morgen mal Einkaufen müssen.


----------



## Patrick30 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

sehr schöne Aufgabe 

... dann entwerfe ich mir mal einen Schlachtplan ^^


----------



## ATB (5. Oktober 2011)

Patrick30 schrieb:
			
		

> ... dann entwerfe ich mir mal einen Schlachtplan ^^



schon fertig


----------



## oglogo (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

ok dann mal los


----------



## Patrick30 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> schon fertig



so mein Einkaufzettel ist jetzt auch fertig   Dann gib es morgen wohl Reis mit roten Gemüse


----------



## NOob95 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 19*

Na dann hab ich morgen ja was vor 
Vorerst mal gute Nacht.


----------



## Spyware (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Verdammt, ich musste erst einmal nachschauen, was mit Salzstangen gemeint ist..hier kann das alles Mögliche sein...steht aber schön auf Wikipedia...bei uns sagt man nur "Soletti" dazu  Also das empfinde ich jetzt als pure Ausgrenzung


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



Spyware schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich musste erst einmal nachschauen, was mit Salzstangen gemeint ist..hier kann das alles Mögliche sein...steht aber schön auf Wikipedia...bei uns sagt man nur "Soletti" dazu  Also das empfinde ich jetzt als pure Ausgrenzung


 
 wie weit wohnst du denn ab vom Schuss,dass man Salzstangen nicht kennt?


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

*flüster*Er kommt aus ÖSTERREICH!


----------



## Spyware (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> wie weit wohnst du denn ab vom Schuss,dass man Salzstangen nicht kennt?



Sehr weit ab, aber ich kenn die schon...nur könnte man, da es bei uns auch anderes Gebäck mit eben genau dieser Bezeichnung gibt, dies fehlinterpretieren.
Bsp.: Produkte | Salzstangerl | Bäckerei Ströck
Bei euch müsste das die Kümmelstange sein__



Mr.Knister schrieb:


> *flüster*Er kommt aus ÖSTERREICH!


 
Neeeeiiiin entlarvt


----------



## SnakeZwei (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Hier mein Beitrag zur Jubiläumsaufgabe 20.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

die Hochzeit des Jahrzehnts auf der Geschmacksinsel.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Eine Traumhochzeit. 
Das war mal wieder eine Kreativität fordernde Aktion.


----------



## Sn0w1 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

nette aufgabe, bin aber grad im bus vonner schule und naja.. Stephan hat mich im fast letzten satz der story dran erinnert das ich dringend muss -.- aber hey.. Vodafone hat mir iwie keine 99ct fürs mobile internet abgebucht o.o


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Schatz! Hallo! Ich bin's.. Ganz kurz. Wo haben wir Reis? Ja, kleiner Schrank, rechts, eine Dose "Kakao", letstes Jahr war dort Mehl? Danke! Ich hab's...

Schatz! Ja, ich will nicht stören... Haben wir zufällig durchsichtiger Salzstreuer? Was ist mit meine Nase? Was steht unter? Ah! Echt! Super! Ciao...

Hallo? Ich bin's wieder. Ich weiß, das du arbeitest... Sag mal... Haben wir blaue Servietten? Was sagst du! Um die Zeit! Bin ganz nüchtern... Ich... Danke! Ah noch was! Blau Kerze?...

Hallo? Letztes mal, echt... Welche Farbe hat unsere Tischdecke? Gelb-Orange? Khm... Dann.. Haben wir Obst-Gemüse mit Farbe blau? Was machst du, wenn du Heim kommst? Ja, ich habe dann Heute Termin... Wegen NobLorRos.. Ja, ist ein Kunde.. Erzähle dir später...


----------



## Schaf (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Mord zum Frühstück oder die Frage wer ist der Richtige


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

Ihr müsste alle nicht arbeiten, wa?


----------



## Hauptsergant (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ihr müsste alle nicht arbeiten, wa?


 
und wie.. Aber... Nachtschicht


----------



## Spyware (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Schaut doch gut aus


----------



## ImBanane (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

So hier wieder mein Beitrag


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Dr. Dr. K.F. Boerne und Kommisar Thiel sind gerade eingetroffen:

Boerne: Sehen Sie diese Einstiche....von einem scharfen Gegenstand. Das muss sofort zur Ruptur des...
Thiel: *Blörps* Danke. Ich hab gerad gegessen. Hmpf.......
Boerne: Ist Ihnen schlecht?

Thiel: Jetzt halten sie doch endlich ihr Ma...*blörps*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Der Reis ist Milchreis. Zwei Äpfel und ein würziges Paar.


----------



## Breaker (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Ich hoffe man kann erkennen das die Tischdecke violett ist, meine Kamera will da nicht so richtig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mich würde es schon interressieren wie man auf solche Ideen kommt?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

So hier mein Beitrag zur Stufe 20!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Schon wieder 10 Beiträge


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

aber 7 fehlen noch etwas über eine Stunde... Und wer weiß ob nicht noch der ein oder andere Fehler ist...Selbst ich lese mir den Text schon zum zig taustensten mal durch und denke immer...hmmmm hoffe ich habe es richtig interpretiert...


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> aber 7 fehlen noch etwas über eine Stunde... Und wer weiß ob nicht noch der ein oder andere Fehler ist...Selbst ich lese mir den Text schon zum zig taustensten mal durch und denke immer...hmmmm hoffe ich habe es richtig interpretiert...


 
//sign


----------



## Patrick30 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

So hier ist mein Beitrag ... ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mei-sta (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Hier mein Beitrag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Mein Beitrag für Stufe 20:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Leiche sieht mir aber eher nach Lady Gaga im Fleischkleid aus


----------



## NOob95 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Puh... Endlich alles beisammen und Foto fertig!


----------



## theoturtle (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube es war der Gärtner ... oder dieser hässliche Clown !


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Time up.... Bin ja total aufgeregt...Soviele Verschiene Bilder heute finde ich!!!


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf Stufe 1423


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Damit bin ich dann auch noch kurz vor knapp dabei...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

stress udn knapp aber läuft


----------



## ImBanane (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Hmm...

Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Weg zwischen dem Obsteller und dem Frühstucksbrett entlang führen sollten und nicht von dem Obstteller zu dem Frühstücksbrett?!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Ups,merke gerade das ich mich mit einer Stunde vertan habe...hehe


----------



## BladeDerHeld (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Weg zwischen dem Obsteller und dem Frühstucksbrett entlang führen sollten und nicht von dem Obstteller zu dem Frühstücksbrett?!



ob nun senkrecht oder waagerecht, "zwischen" ist meiner Meinung nach "zwischen" egal welche Richtung.aber mal schauen wie das Stephan wertet...


----------



## Own3r (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Hmm...
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht aber ich hab das so verstanden dass der Weg zwischen dem Obsteller und dem Frühstucksbrett entlang führen sollten und nicht von dem Obstteller zu dem Frühstücksbrett?!


 
Der Weg muss nur zwischen den beiden Objekten verlaufen. Eine genaue Ausrichtung ist nicht gefordert.


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube Stephan läuft bald amok.  

Es hat jeder was hochgeladen.


----------



## oglogo (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Dann wollen wir mal wieder warten auf das was kommt


----------



## ATB (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe Angst...ne. Panik!!!


----------



## SnakeZwei (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich habe Angst...ne. Panik!!!



Wieso Panik, Aufgabe ist doch erledigt und wenn Stephan heute Nacht nicht mehr zuschlägt, könnte es doch wieder ein ruhiges Wochenende werden.
Habt ihr denn schon alle beim Jubiläumsgewinnspiel der Printausgabe teilgenommen, die Preise sind ja auch echt fett. Der 1. Preis ist von der Leistung her der absolute Wahnsinn, aber nicht so einzigartig wie unser "Noblorros".
Wenn ich schon spame, dann wünsche ich allen ein schönes Wochenende auch wenn das Wetter da wohl nicht mitspielt


----------



## oglogo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Und wieder F5


----------



## ATB (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Ähm...Ich kann verstehen, dass Stephan die Ideen und Lust verlassen, aber ich finde 1 Aufgabe pro Woche zu wenig. Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir 2012 noch nicht mit dem Spiel fertig.


----------



## ImBanane (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Ich versteh euer Problem garnicht. Ihr müsst so gut wie nix tun und könnt was gewinnen und da ist doch 1 Aufgabe pro Woche ganz "gechillt". Ich find auch das man hier nicht einfach so immer irgendwas, naja nicht direkt spam, reinschreibt, weil die meisten denke ich immer nachschauen ob einene neue aufgabe drin ist und dann muss man immer alles durchscrollen bis man die überhaupt, wenn vorhanden , etwas findet.
Von dem her: wir ham doch Zeit oder?!


----------



## oglogo (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

ich hoffe nur Stepahn hat einen Praktikanten eingestellt der den Pc jede stunde abstaubt


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Oktober 2011)

Na hat er nichtmal geschrieben das irgendeine frau bei den aufgaben hilft ?!


----------



## Kusanar (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ähm...Ich kann verstehen, dass Stephan die Ideen und Lust verlassen, aber ich finde 1 Aufgabe pro Woche zu wenig. Wenn das so weiter geht sind wir 2012 noch nicht mit dem Spiel fertig.


 
jupp der gedanke is mir auch schon gekommen 
da bin ich dann doch iwie froh dass ich schon vorzeitig raus bin, soviel geduld hätt ich sowieso nicht


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Tja, Stephan ist offenbar etwas krank(Grippe). In diesem Sinne: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Own3r (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Das war und bin ich auch noch ein bisschen. Doofe Krankheit!


----------



## ATB (13. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, dass ich euch alle mit meinem Post erschrecke.

Wie es scheint setzt Stephan jetzt auf "endurance"


----------



## Kusanar (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

"endurance" 

is doch schön, hat man auch mal wieder zeit fürs "leben" und vielleicht legt sich so auch langsam wieder des aggro-level beim nachbarn


----------



## Own3r (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Es besteht jetzt auch ein weiteres Problem. In vielen Bundesländern sind jetzt Ferien und wenn jetzt einer verreist, dann wird er benachteilig. Ich hoffe auf eine "Ferienreglung".


----------



## kero81 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Hehe, das Gewinnspiel dauert so lange wie die fertigung des Mods.  Wenn der Gewinner den PC dann endlich hat, ist das nurnoch n lahmer Taschenrechner im vergleich zur aktuellen Hardware. 

Aber das Window ist schön...auch ein wenig Zeitlos. 

Ist Spaß, nicht gleich wieder flamen.


----------



## Sn0w1 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

SO.. 07:25... Inner Schule am Lappi sitzen, per Handy und Bluetooth Brücle hier drin hängen und F5 drücken.. und F5 drücken.. und F5 drücken


----------



## theoturtle (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



Own3r schrieb:


> Es besteht jetzt auch ein weiteres Problem. In vielen Bundesländern sind jetzt Ferien und wenn jetzt einer verreist, dann wird er benachteilig. Ich hoffe auf eine "Ferienreglung".


 

Das ist doch kein Problem, dann werden es halt weniger 

Nur mal so als Anmerkung : Hier in RP sind gerade Herbstferien, und die sind ab Montag schon wieder um. Gleiches Recht für alle -> keine extra Ferienregelung. Der einfache Arbeiter hat auch keine Ferien, und man kann nicht darauf Rücksicht nehmen wenn er Urlaub bekommt und 2 Wochen Eimersaufen auf Malle einplant ...

Ich persönlich glaube ja Stephan hält direkt auf Weihnachten und Silvester zu, um dann während und zwischen den Feiertagen so viele Aufgaben wie möglich durchzujagen. Da ist die Ausfallquote bestimmt enorm.


----------



## Own3r (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Es ist ja vielleicht auch nicht bei jedem eine "Eimersaufen auf Malle"...ich fände es eben gerechter. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht. 

Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass das Gewinnspiel eine so lange Zeit läuft.


----------



## theoturtle (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



Own3r schrieb:


> Es ist ja vielleicht auch nicht bei jedem eine "Eimersaufen auf Malle"...ich fände es eben gerechter. Wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.
> 
> Hätte auch nie gedacht, dass das Gewinnspiel eine so lange Zeit läuft.


 

Sry, wollte nicht unhöflich sein. Ich verstehe dein Problem gut, ich selbst hab bis jetzt schon mehrmals Glück gehabt, dass keine neue Aufgabe kam wenn ich kaum/keine Zeit gehabt hätte dafür.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

Ohne in die Details zu gehen: Wenn es länger dauert, dann liegt es daran, dass ich das Gewinnspiel vollständig in meiner Freizeit organisiere und es momentan mit Freizeit halt recht knapp aussieht. Außerdem bin ich auch krankheitsbedingt für kurze Zeit ausgefallen.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 21 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
DerMarodeur
NOob95
BladeDerHeld
Hauptsergant
ImBanane
Schaf
oglogo
SnakeZwei
Spyware
Schmidt
Breaker
Own3r
Mei-sta
Mr.Knister
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden ist kein Teilnehmer, auch wenn es einige Wackelkandidaten gab, bei denen die Farben nicht 100%ig gepasst haben.

Stufe 21 startet unmittelbar nach diesem Beitrag.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*

*Stufe 21 - Vernetzt und zugenäht!*
Bug F. Inder montierte nach seinem ausgiebigen Fressgelage seinen Hausrat auf sein Pferrad (eine außerhalb Pezegehaliens kaum bekannte Kreuzung aus Drahtesel und Pferd) und ritt gen Westen. Nach einer zweiwöchigen Reise erreicht er endlich den Fuß des Monte monetus, parkte sein Pferrad am Wegesrand und schlich sich im Schutz der Dunkelheit den Berg hinauf. Auf halber Höhe fiel ihm ein, dass er das Pferradradio angelassen hatte - peinlicherweise auf Schnulzen FM 99.9. Er drehte also um und stieg den Berg langsam wieder hinab, doch er kam zu spät: Die Dauerberieselung hatte das nachtaktive dreiäugige Ungetüm Sockus Glotzus auf den Plan gerufen, das eben erst pünktlich von seinem Radiowecker mit konventionellem Nu-Grindcore-Thrash-Black-Viking-Metal zur nächtlichen Jagd geweckt wurde und Schnulzen FM 99.9 auf den Tod nicht ausstehen konnte. Das Sockenmonster schlängelte sich aus seiner Höhle heraus, erblickte das Pferrad und nutzte seine Chance: In rasantem Tempo näherte sich Sockus Glotzus dem Pferrad, setzte zum Angriff an und biss zu. Bug F. Inder musste mitansehen, wie seinem Pferrad die Pedale vom Leib gerissen wurden, die Kette durchtrennte das Monster mühelos - offenbar war es seine Zahnprobleme los. Doch was war das? Ein Blitz erhellte die Luft und ein Portal öffnete sich. Profitgeilus Maximus trat hervor und lachte schallend. Ehe sich Bug F. Inder der Gefahr bewusst war, richtete der geldgeile Magier seinen Zauberstab auf ihn und …

Bug F. Inder schreckte hoch. Was war geschehen? Sein Kopf dröhnte, ihm war schlecht. Hatte er etwa alles nur geträumt? Er rieb sich die Augen, hob seinen kopf und sah einen Bildschirm. In kleinen Buchstaben sah er einen Text geschrieben. Er las ihn sich langsam durch:

"Setze die Zahlen 1, 2 und 3 in eine Zeile von links nach rechts nebeneinander sowie die Zahlen 4, 5 und 6 in die zweite Zeile und zwar der Reihe nach von links nach rechts unter die Zahlen in der ersten Zeile. Platziere dann die Zahlen 7, 8 und 9 in der dritten Zeile und zwar der Reihe nach von links nach rechts unter die Zahlen in der zweiten Zeile. Setze dann die Zahl 10 in die vierte Reihe und positioniere sie dort, wo die untereinander stehenden Zahlen zusammengezählt einen Wert ergeben, der um den Wert 6 geringer ist als die Summe der größten untereinander stehenden Zahlen.

Verbinde nun die Zahlen untereinander mit Linien und zwar folgendermaßen: 1 ist mit 2 und 4 verbunden. 2 ist neben 1 auch mit 3, 4 und 5 verbunden. 3 ist neben 2 mit 6 verbunden. 4 ist neben 1 und 2 mit 7 verbunden. 5 ist neben 2 mit 6 und 8 verbunden. 6 ist neben 3 und 5 mit 8 und 9 verbunden. 7 ist neben 4 mit 8 und 10 verbunden. 8 ist neben 5, 6 und 7 mit keiner weiteren Zahl verbunden. 9 ist neben 6 mit keiner weiteren Zahl verbunden, 10 ist nur mit 7 verbunden. Stelle dir vor, hinter jeder Zahl steckt ein PC und die Linien zeigen, wie die PCs untereinander in dem Netzwerk kommunizieren können. Die Aufgabe ist folgende: Du musst in dem Netzwerk eine aktive Verbindung zwischen 3 und 10 herstellen, damit die beiden PCs untereinander Daten austauschen können. Alle Zwischen-, sowie Anfangs- und Endpunkte müssen aktiviert sein. Es ist egal, welche PCs aktiviert sind, um eine Verbindung von 3 nach 10 herzustellen. Wenn die Datenübertragung beginnt, dürfen aber maximal nur 5 PCs im Netzwerk aktiviert sein. Zu Beginn sind sämtliche PCs deaktiviert. PCs lassen sich allerdings nicht einzeln aktivieren, es wird mindestens ein weiterer PC aktiviert. Falls ein bereits aktivierter PC erneut aktiviert wird (unabhängig davon, ob er selbst oder durch das Aktivieren eines anderen PCs aktiviert wird), wird der PC deaktiviert. Es erfolgt also immer eine Zustandsänderung von Aktiviert zu Deaktiviert oder umgekehrt, die Anzahl der (De)aktivierungen ist unbegrenzt.

Folgende PCs (de)aktivieren sich:


(De)aktivierter PC|Zusätzlich (de)aktivierter PC
1|2, 4
2|1, 3, 4, 5
3|2, 6
4|1, 2, 7
5|2, 6, 8
6|3, 5, 8, 9
7|4, 8, 10
8|5, 6, 7
9|6
10|7Kaum hatte Bug F. Inder die Zeilen gelesen, hörte er eine Stimme. Es war Geldgeilus Maximus! „Ich frage dich, Bug F. Inder, lässt sich dieses Rätsel überhaupt lösen, da ich vielleicht einen Bug eingebaut habe oder gibt es mindestens eine Lösung? Ich stelle dir einen Notizblock, einen Stift und 24 Stunden Zeit zur Verfügung."

---

Gefordert ist die Lösung des von Profitgeilus Maximus an Bug F. Inder gestellten Rätsels und zwar in folgender Form:
- Es wird kein Lösungsvorschlag innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten im Forum veröffentlicht. Das Mißachten dieser Regel führt zum Ausscheiden des Teilnehmers!
- Ein einziger Lösungsvorschlag wird dem Nutzer PCGH_Stephan als Private Nachricht (nicht als Profilnachricht!) zugeschickt.
- Der Inhalt der PN wird nicht als Lösungvorschlag betrachtet, gültig ist einzig und allein der Inhalt der Betreffzeile. Die Betreffzeile muss folgendermaßen gestaltet sein:
- Wenn es nach eurer Auffassung keine Lösung für das Rätsel gibt, lautet die Betreffzeile schlicht "Bug".
- Wenn es nach eurer Auffassung eine Lösung für das Rästel gibt, muss die Betreffzeile durch je ein Komma getrennte Zahlen beinhalten, die einen Lösungsweg beinhalten. (Beispiel: Falls ihr denkt, dass zuerst 1, dann 9, dann 3 und dann wieder 1 (de)aktiviert werden muss, lautet die Betreffzeile "1, 9, 3, 1")

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Ich werde nach dem Ablauf der 24 Stunden einen Screenshot meines PN-Postfachs veröffentlichen, sodass ihr sehen könnt, wer wann welchen Lösungsvorschlag eingereicht hat. PNs, die nichts mit diesem Gewinnspiel zu tun haben, werde ich auf dem Screenshot natürlich unkenntlich machen.


----------



## kero81 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Erinnert mich ein bissl an meine Lehrzeit, Thema: Digitale Schaltungstechnik. An dieser Stelle möchte ich anmerken: Stephan, Du bist verrückt!  DAS ist mal ne Coole Aufgabel!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 20*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wenn die Datenübertragung beginnt, dürfen aber maximal nur 5 PCs im Netzwerk aktiviert sein.


Was ich an der Stelle noch ergänzen möchte: Die Datenübertragung beginnt natürlich erst dann, wenn ihr das wollt und nicht dann, sobald eine Verbindung zwischen 3 und 10 möglich ist, aber z. B. insgesamt gerade sieben PCs aktiv sind. Soll heißen: Ein Lösungsweg, bei dem zwischenzeitlich bereits eine Verbindung zwischen 3 und 10 mit zu vielen aktiven PCs im Netzwerk besteht, ist gültig, sofern am Ende eurer Lösungskette alle genannten Bedingungen erfüllt sind.


----------



## kero81 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Öhm, hast du jetzt nicht damit verraten das es keinen "Bug" gibt???


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Mir ging es nur darum, klarzustellen, dass die Datenübertragung erst ganz am Schluss (sozusagen auf Tastendruck) startet und nicht bereits automatisch dann, sobald eine Verbindung zwischen 3 und 10 besteht. Deswegen muss es nicht zwangsläufig eine Lösung für die Aufgabe geben. "Lösungskette" habe ich mal synonym für "Lösungsvorschlag in Form einer Zahlenkette" benutzt (falls du dich darauf beziehst).


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

@PCGH_Stephan (kein Lösungsvorschlag)

Ich stelle mir jetzt die Frage: Wenn ich zB PC Nr.1 aktiviere, dann aktivieren sich Nr. 2 und Nr. 4 auch. Werden dann auch Nr.1, Nr.3, Nr.4 und Nr.5 über PC Nr. 2 aktiviert?


----------



## NOob95 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Das ist mal eine richtig schwere Aufgabe... Gute Arbeit Stephan 

@Own3r Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das nicht so funktioniert... wäre ja auch ziemlich blöd so :/ Außerdem geht aus der Angabe hervor, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen von dir aktivierten und zusätzlich aktivierten Computern gibt.


----------



## ATB (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

*@PCGH_Stephan: Dieser Beitrag enthält keinen Lösungsvorschlag!

*Au backe 
Das ist ja mal eine richtige Hardcore-Aufgabe

Na dann werde ich wohl meinen logisch sehr begabten NobLorRos-Helfer verständigen müssen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Moin,
Das ist ja mal ne Aufgabe
Meine frage wäre, aktiviert der Startpunkt automatisch die nebenliegenden Pc´s? also ich starte bei 10 ist dann 7 schon aktiv?


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> @Own3r Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das nicht so funktioniert... wäre ja auch ziemlich blöd so :/ Außerdem geht aus der Angabe hervor, dass es einen Unterschied zwischen von dir aktivierten und zusätzlich aktivierten Computern gibt.


 
Das weiß ich ja nicht genau. Ich würde da gerne mal Stephans Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Da ich bereits Lösungsvorschläge erhalten habe, möchte ich fairerweise keine weiteren Hinweise geben. Es ist bei der aktuellen Formulierung auf jeden Fall möglich, herauszufinden ob es eine Lösung gibt oder nicht.


----------



## Own3r (15. Oktober 2011)

Es geht aber nicht hervor, ob durch zB die Aktivierung von PC Nr. 1 auch die PCs aktiviert werden, die mit Nr. 2 und Nr. 4 verbunden sind.

Und wie sieht es mit einer doppelten Deaktivierung aus? Wird der PC dann aktiviert, nach dem Prinzip der doppelten Aktivierung, die zur Deaktivierung führt?


----------



## NOob95 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Die 24 Stunden sind vorbei oder ?
Wäre interessant wie viele einen Lösungsvorschlag abgegeben haben...


----------



## Spyware (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Die 24 Stunden sind vorbei oder ?
> Wäre interessant wie viele einen Lösungsvorschlag abgegeben haben...


 
Und was sie abgegeben haben


----------



## oglogo (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

ich hab was abgegeben aber obs angekommen ist?


----------



## NOob95 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Ich fühle mich irgendwie extrem dumm...

Habe gestern Abend um die 2-3 Stunden lang ein Programm geschrieben, dass mir die Antwort sagen kann und dann stelle ich meinem Bruder das Rätsel und er löst es innerhalb von 15 Minuten und das ohne Block und Stift -.-

Ich hoffe nur, dass unsere Lösung richtig ist


----------



## Sn0w1 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend um die 2-3 Stunden lang ein Programm geschrieben, dass mir die Antwort sagen kann und dann stelle ich meinem Bruder das Rätsel und er löst es innerhalb von 15 Minuten und das ohne Block und Stift -.-



   Auweh... sone Momente kenne ich


----------



## Patrick30 (16. Oktober 2011)

^^ hamm ... die Auflösung dürfte ja nicht ganz so lange dauern ... da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Breaker (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Mich würde es interresseieren wie viele Zahlen ihr zum lösen gebraucht habt

Bei mir sind es 4 Stück


----------



## oglogo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Bei mir auch


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



Breaker schrieb:


> Mich würde es interresseieren wie viele Zahlen ihr zum lösen gebraucht habt
> 
> Bei mir sind es 4 Stück


 
Die Frage ist: Funktioniert das überhaupt? Man muss auf der Suche der Lösung nämlich die Regeln der digitalen Schaltungstechnik beachten. 

Startet man 1 werden 2 und 4 aktiviert. Die Aktivierung von 2 und 4 führt aber auch dazu, dass alle an 2 und 4 angehängten PC aktiviert werden usw. 
Zudem werden 2 und 4 versuchen sich gegenseitig zu deaktivieren. Ein instabiler Zustand entsteht. Man kann nicht vorraussagen, welcher PC zuerst (de)aktiviert wird.

Das Netzwerk kann nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Patrick30 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Also ich hab 6 Zahlen gebraucht ....


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Die Frage ist: Funktioniert das überhaupt? Man muss auf der Suche der Lösung nämlich die Regeln der digitalen Schaltungstechnik beachten.
> 
> Startet man 1 werden 2 und 4 aktiviert. Die Aktivierung von 2 und 4 führt aber auch dazu, dass alle an 2 und 4 angehängten PC aktiviert werden usw.
> Zudem werden 2 und 4 versuchen sich gegenseitig zu deaktivieren. Ein instabiler Zustand entsteht. Man kann nicht vorraussagen, welcher PC zuerst (de)aktiviert wird.



Genau das ist das Problem bei der Aufgabe. Sie lässt einfach zu viel Interpretationsmöglichkeit, sodass in meinen Augen alles richtig sein kann - jenachdem wie man es interpretiert.


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



Own3r schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem bei der Aufgabe. Sie lässt einfach zu viel Interpretationsmöglichkeit, sodass in meinen Augen alles richtig sein kann - jenachdem wie man es interpretiert.


 
Man kann da nicht viel reininterpretieren, wenn einem die Regeln der Digitaltechnik vertraut sind.


----------



## Schienenbruch (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Digitaltechnik - das war doch das Zeugs mit 0 und 1, oder?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Also ich glaube nicht ,dass Stephan hier Aufgaben reinstellt wo man extra für Digital oder Steuerungstechnik studiert haben muss (falls es sowas als Studienfach überhaupt gibt),denke es wird eine ganz simple Aufgabe gewesen sein,wo man entweder einen Denkfehler gemacht hat und falsch liegt mit seinem Ergebnis oder aber richtig geschaltet hat...
Das wäre dann meine Meinung zu dieser Stufe. 
P.s. war auf jedenfall mal lustig,ein wenig kopfmäßig sich zu betätigen!


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Sollte ich im Unrecht liegen steinigt mich.
Man braucht sich doch bloß an die Tabelle halten. Du startest z.B. 1. Mit 1 starten aber noch 2 und 4. Laut Tabelle startet 2 dann aber auch 3,5 und 4. Welcher PC ist jetzt schneller? 2 oder 4? Verstehst du, was ich meine? Die Zustände von 2 und 4 sind nicht vorherrsehbar.


----------



## Spyware (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Sollte ich im Unrecht liegen steinigt mich.
> Man braucht sich doch bloß an die Tabelle halten. Du startest z.B. 1. Mit 1 starten aber noch 2 und 4. Laut Tabelle startet 2 dann aber auch 3,5 und 4. Welcher PC ist jetzt schneller? 2 oder 4? Verstehst du, was ich meine? Die Zustände von 2 und 4 sind nicht vorherrsehbar.


 
Es steht aber nirgends, dass automatisch aktivierte PCs weitere PCs aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren  Somit bestehen meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl verschiedene Lösungsmöglichkeiten...naja. mal sehen wie Stephan denkt
Ich habe auch über automatische Weiteraktivierungen nachgedacht, aber das wäre zu simpel...da entweder nicht möglich, oder man interpretiert weiter rein und sagt einfach, der hat sich zu erst aktiviert...da in der Realität die Zeiten ja auch unterschiedlich sind-->wäre auch zu simpel

Edit: Auszug aus der Aufgabenstellung der meine Ansicht bekräftigt: PCs lassen sich allerdings nicht einzeln aktivieren, es wird mindestens ein weiterer PC aktiviert.
Bei automatischen Weiteraktivierungen müsste man nur einen PC einzeln aktivieren und es würden mindestens 3 dabei aktiviert werden...der Satz macht dann nur wenig Sinn.


----------



## NOob95 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

In der Angabe steht doch, dass man einen PC startet und sich damit auch mehrere andere aktivieren. Es steht aber nichts davon, dass die aktivierten andere aktivieren könnten...

Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Stephan ein Rätsel stellen würde, dass lösbar ist und dann mit einer derart schlechten "Antwort" daherkommt.

Meine Lösung hat übrigens auch 4 Stellen... Wenn ich die Angabe nicht missverstanden habe, funktioniert jede kombination aus 10, 4, 2 und 8.

Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Spyware (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Meine Lösung hat 8 Stellen...fragt mich nicht, warum so kompliziert...aber es funktioniert


----------



## NOob95 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



Spyware schrieb:


> Meine Lösung hat 8 Stellen...fragt mich nicht, warum so kompliziert...aber es funktioniert


 
Naja rein theoretisch kann man so oft wie man will Zahlen hinzufügen die sich gegenseitig aufheben... z.B.: 9, 9 oder 1, 1


----------



## Spyware (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Naja rein theoretisch kann man so oft wie man will Zahlen hinzufügen die sich gegenseitig aufheben... z.B.: 9, 9 oder 1, 1


 
Nein, ich habe auch eine ohne doppelte Zahlen...kannst ja mal Testen: 9, 8, 6, 4, 10, 5, 2, 3
Wenigstens weiß ich dann schon fix, dass ich nicht weiter bin 

Deine Reihe funktioniert


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Stephan ein Rätsel stellen würde, dass lösbar ist und dann mit einer derart schlechten "Antwort" daherkommt.


 
Ich traue Stephan inzwischen alles zu


----------



## Spyware (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Ich traue Stephan inzwischen alles zu


 
Ja, das ist halt die Unsicherheit an der ganzen Sache


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Also digitaltechnisch wäre es ein Bug. Geht man aber von der nichtverknüpften Aktivirerei aus könnte es eine Lösung geben.


----------



## Spyware (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Also digitaltechnisch wäre es ein Bug. Geht man aber von der nichtverknüpften Aktivirerei aus könnte es eine Lösung geben.


 
Am Ende liegen wir alle falsch und es gibt eine neue Aufgabe...oder er vergibt Trostpreise und behält den PC


----------



## Patrick30 (16. Oktober 2011)

so soll doch der Schaltplan aussehen ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mein Lösungsvorschlag ist 1,4,10,2,1,8


----------



## ATB (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> so soll doch der Schaltplan aussehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Schaltplan ist so, wie ich ihn auch habe.


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Ich habe auch den Schaltplan so gemacht, aber wie schon gesagt wurde, gibt es das Problem mit der Weiteraktivierung. Wenn man die zu Grunde legt, gibt es keine Lösung. Wenn nicht, dann gibts eine.

Also ist es eigentlich egal was man sagt, denn die Aufgabe hat einige Stellen, an denen interpretiert werden kann, was aber nicht darf, wenn man eine eindeutige Lösung haben will.


----------



## NOob95 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Hab gerade die Lösungen von Patrick30 und Spyware durch mein Kontrollprogramm laufen lassen und es funktioneren beide 

Also haben wir es anscheinend alle richtig gemacht oder alle falsch


----------



## oglogo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Lass das mal durch dein Kontrollprogramm laufen 4,2,8,10


----------



## NOob95 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



oglogo schrieb:


> Lass das mal durch dein Kontrollprogramm laufen 4,2,8,10


 
Laut Programm korrekt 

Heisst natürlich nicht, dass die Aufgabe richtig gelöst ist sondern nur dass wir (und ein paar andere) die Aufgabe gleich verstanden haben.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Die Zeit ist vorbei deswegen, dürfte das egal sein.


----------



## NOob95 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



PMueller1 schrieb:


> Stand nicht in den Regeln, dass der Lösungsvorschlag nicht gepostet werden darf?


 
In den 24 Stunden aber die sind jetzt ja schon seit gestern Abend 23:00 vorbei...


----------



## oglogo (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

das spiel ist seid gestern beendet


----------



## ATB (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Wahrscheinlich lässt Stephan uns jetzt alle erstmal brutzzeln, bis wir vor Nachdenken gar im Kopf sind.

Ich habe Panik™


----------



## oglogo (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

hier nochmal für die Langeweile DER KÄSMOD LEBT WIEDER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sn0w1 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



NOob95 schrieb:


> In der Angabe steht doch, dass man einen PC startet und sich damit auch mehrere andere aktivieren. Es steht aber nichts davon, dass die aktivierten andere aktivieren könnten...
> 
> Außerdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Stephan ein Rätsel stellen würde, dass lösbar ist und dann mit einer derart schlechten "Antwort" daherkommt.
> 
> ...



Correct you because you are wrong 

Bei deiner Lösung ist PC 4 noch an, womit 6 PC's an sind, es dürfen maximal 5 und das war mein Problem. Es geht auf viele Arten. Aber es gibt glaube ich keine einzige wo am Ende nur 5 PC's laufen 

EDIT: Das Problem sehe ich bei so ziemlich allen Lösungen, die gepostet wurden im Thread  Überall ist ein PC zuviel an^^.. Aber auch hier: Correct me if i'm wrong  Könnte sein das eine funzt, aber es gibt definitiv welche wo 6 PC's am Ende laufen... Grundsätzlich ist es nicht schwer das ganze zum laufen zu bekommen. Nur ich glaube nicht das es eine Lösung gibt wo maximal 5 PC's laufen 

Hier noch Stephan's Zitat: "Wenn die Datenübertragung beginnt, dürfen aber maximal nur 5 PCs im Netzwerk aktiviert sein." Letzter Absatz vor der Tabelle, ca MItte der 6ten Zeile.

Greetz
Sn0w1


----------



## Patrick30 (18. Oktober 2011)

warum?! PC 2 deaktiviert doch Pc 4 wieder....


----------



## NOob95 (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



Sn0w1 schrieb:


> Correct you because you are wrong
> 
> Bei deiner Lösung ist PC 4 noch an, womit 6 PC's an sind, es dürfen maximal 5 und das war mein Problem. Es geht auf viele Arten. Aber es gibt glaube ich keine einzige wo am Ende nur 5 PC's laufen
> 
> ...


 
Hast du etwa vergessen, dass Computer 4 und 2 miteinander verbunden sind ?
Wenn einer davon aktiviert wird und danach der andere sind sie beide wieder deaktiviert... Und Computer 8 und 10 sind nicht in Verbindung mit 4, deshalb ist er am ende bestimmt wieder aus


----------



## Sn0w1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Ach Mist hab ne andere Stelle übersehen.. womit es tatschlich ne Lösung gibt.. Naja.. 2 Stunden Schlaf reichen scheinbar nicht


----------



## ATB (19. Oktober 2011)

Wobei immer noch die Frage der Weiteraktivierung besteht.


----------



## Own3r (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wobei immer noch die Frage der Weiteraktivierung besteht.


 
Und deshalb gibt es keine Lösung! 

Wenn man die Weiteraktivierung herauslässt, gibts eine Lösung. Es ist also alles richtig: einmal eine Lösung und einmal keine Lösung. 
Kommt auf die _Interpretation _an.


----------



## ATB (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Hab ich es nicht gesagt? Stephan lässt uns brutzzeln.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Heute geht es bestimmt weiter...Ich habe es im Urin


----------



## ATB (19. Oktober 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> Heute geht es bestimmt weiter...Ich habe es im Urin



Vor allem muss Stephan bei uns Brain.exe wieder mehr Ressourcen zuweisen als NobLorRos.exe . 

Edit:
Stephan! Verrat uns doch wenigstens die Lösung!!!


----------



## kero81 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Fünf Tage und keiner hat was gepostet???


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Verwundert mich auch total, aber warum geht es nicht weiter?


----------



## sucxevious (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


----------



## theoturtle (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*



kero81 schrieb:


> Fünf Tage und keiner hat was gepostet???


 


Nun, scheinbar üben sich manche in Zurückhaltung ...

Ach was, wir sind einfach alle wie die Raubkatzen bei der Jagd - Sobald uns hier wieder ein Häppchen über den Weg läuft werden unsere Instinkte wilde Tiere aus uns machen !



sucxevious schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!


 Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder ?


----------



## ATB (24. Oktober 2011)

sucxevious schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!



Ich auch


----------



## BladeDerHeld (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

So langsam kann es mal wieder weiter gehen


----------



## Own3r (24. Oktober 2011)

Können wir bitte bis Freitag warten? Dann kann's ruhig wieder richtig losgehen, aber ich komme erst dann wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück.


----------



## ATB (24. Oktober 2011)

BladeDerHeld schrieb:
			
		

> So langsam kann es mal wieder weiter gehen



//sign


----------



## Schienenbruch (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Leute, Ende der Woche gibt es die neue Print, da hat der gut Stephan was anderes um die Ohren.....


----------



## ATB (24. Oktober 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, Ende der Woche gibt es die neue Print, da hat der gut Stephan was anderes um die Ohren.....



Er könnte und doch wenigstens die Lösung verraten.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Ich denke er hat sie selber noch nicht bzw. berät sich mit jemanden.
Hier war ja auch eine schöne Diskussion darüber.


----------



## ATB (25. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke er hat sie selber noch nicht bzw. berät sich mit jemanden.
> Hier war ja auch eine schöne Diskussion darüber.



Er hatte die Lösung. Bis wir darüber diskutierten...


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Sodala, es geht weiter. Wie gesagt: In der Abgabezeit hatte ich wirklich keine Zeit, die Printausgabe und ein wenig Schlaf dazwischen haben halt zwangsläufig Priorität.

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 22 sind folgende Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
NOob95
BladeDerHeld
ImBanane
Schaf
Spyware
Schmidt
Breaker
Mei-sta
Mr.Knister
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden sind SnakeZwei mangels Lösungsvorschlag sowie Hauptsergant und oglogo mangels Lösungsvorschlag in der Betreffzeile. Ebenfalls erwischt hat es DerMarodeur und Own3r, die das Rätsel von Profitgeilus Maximus leider anders als die restlichen Teilnehmer interpretiert haben und damit auch anders als es beabsichtigt war. Danke fürs Mitmachen!

Im Anhang befindet sich der Screenshot meines PN-Postfachs, die unkenntlich gemachte Betreffzeile hat keinen Bezug zum Gewinnspiel (was zweifelsfrei an den ersten beiden Buchstaben des Benutzernamens zu erkennen ist). Was man schön sehen kann: Je später die Antwort, desto umständlicher die Lösung.

Das Rätsel als solches stammt übrigens nicht aus meiner Feder, ich habe lediglich die modifizierte PCGHX-Version gebastelt. Tatsächlich handelt es sich um eine Aufgabe aus dem Adventure Gemini Rue. Im Original geht es aber nicht um ein PC-Netzwerk, sondern um ein Lüftungssystem einer Einrichtung, in der einer der beiden Hauptcharaktere festgehalten wird. Auf die Idee zu der Aufgabe bin ich gekommen, weil ich mir für die Aufgabe selbst ein Schaubild angefertigt und die Kombinationen notiert habe, um auch ohne laufenden PC an dem knackigen Rätsel arbeiten zu können.

Wer sich für das Spiel interessiert:
Gemini-Rue-Lesertest bei PC Games
Gemini Rue bei Wadjetgames
Gemini Rue bei Amazon (fairer Preis, kein Kopierschutz/DRM/Aktivierungs- oder Account-Zwang )

Aufgepasst: *Stufe 22 startet in den nächsten 12 Stunden!*

Gute Nacht!


----------



## NOob95 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Danke für das posten der Ergebnisse!

An alle die es erwischt hat... Es hat Spaß mit euch gemacht und man muss auch dazusagen, dass dieses Spiel eine ziemliche Interpredationssache war...

In diesem Sinne gute Nacht an alle und einen schönen österreichischen Nationaltag


----------



## ATB (26. Oktober 2011)

NOob95 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für das posten der Ergebnisse!
> 
> An alle die es erwischt hat... Es hat Spaß mit euch gemacht und man muss auch dazusagen, dass dieses Spiel eine ziemliche Interpredationssache war...
> 
> In diesem Sinne gute Nacht an alle und einen schönen österreichischen Nationaltag



Naja. Was soll's. Hat aber Spaß gemacht.  

Jetzt kann ich wieder am normalen Leben teilhaben.^^

Edit: 

Jetzt bin gespannt, was jetzt noch so für perfide Aufgaben kommen


----------



## oglogo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

Na ja hatte zwar die richtige Lösung aber habe die Pn falsch wünsche allen anderen noch viel Glück und bleibe natürlich weiter dabei.


----------



## Own3r (26. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber schon sehr enttäuscht darüber, dass durch eine "fehlerhafte" Aufgabe, bei der auch eine andere Interpretation möglich war (und damit richtig, da der Lösungsweg nicht klar ersichtlich ist), User aus dem Gewinnspiel ausscheiden. 
Es geht nämlich nicht klar hervor (wird z.B. durch die Regeln ausgeschlossen), ob eine Weiteraktivierung möglich ist oder nicht. Daher sind beide Lösungswege (Bug und Zahlenreihe) möglich.

Zudem ist auch eine Hilfestellung in den Regeln nicht ausgeschlossen gewesen und trotzdem konnte ich zum Beispiel meine Frage nicht mehr stellen, da andere User schon einen Lösungsvorschlag abgegeben hatten.


----------



## ATB (26. Oktober 2011)

In der Hinsicht ist mir mein Fachwissen zum Verhängnis geworden. Nicht immer ist hohe Intelligenz von Vorteil. (Vorsicht Ironie)


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 21*

*Stufe 22 - Die Mischung macht's*
Die Stimme von Geldgeilus Maximus verstummte und Bug F. Inder realisierte, in welcher Lage er sich befand: Der PC vor ihm stand auf einem Holztisch, er befand sich gefesselt auf einem Stuhl davor. Lediglich die Arme konnte er bewegen. Durch das schmale Fenster konnte er den Sonnenuntergang beobachten - offenbar war er schon seit längerer Zeit in der Gewalt von Profitgeilus Maximus und erst jetzt wieder bei Bewusstsein. Fluchtversuche waren aussichtslos: Die Fesseln konnte er nicht durchtrennen und der Stuhl war im Boden verankert. Also kümmerte sich Bug F. Inder notgedrungen um das Rätsel. Es wurde Nacht und der Spieletester hatte Mühe die Augen offen zu halten, als sich plötzlich etwas rührte. Leise, undefinierbare Geräusche drangen von der Kerkertür zu ihm vor. Offenbar machte sich jemand am Schloss zu schaffen. Wenige Augenblicke später öffnete sich die Tür. Bug F. Inder erkannte einen hochgewachsenen Menschen mit einem langen Gewand und einem Spitzhut. Der Unbekannte trat hervor und als das Licht des Bildschirms auf sein Gesicht fiel, erkannte Bug F. Inder, mit wem er es zu tun hatte: Es war Sehnix Fielmannix, ein sehr weiser, aber ebenso kurzsichtiger Großmagier, den er noch aus seiner Jugendzeit kannte.

"Pssst, bleib ruhig Bug. Ich hole dich hier raus. Ich war zufällig in der Nähe und habe ein zerfleischtes Pferrad entdeckt. Im Gebüsch ganz in der Nähe lag ein Pferradradio, das auf Schnulzen FM 99.9 eingestellt war - da wusste ich sofort, dass dir etwas passiert sein muss." Bug F. Inder konnte sein Glück kaum fassen und hielt still, als Sehnix Fielmannix etwas Säure aus einem Fläschen auf die Fesseln träufelte. Einen Moment später war er befreit und huschte zusammen mit seinem langjährigen Freund durch die unterirdischen Gänge der Festung, bis sie am Ausgang angelangt waren. "Hör zu, Bug. Wir müssen uns nun vorerst trennen - wir dürfen Geldgeilus Maximus nicht beide in die Hände fallen. Wenn ich dir helfen soll, den Tyrannen zu besiegen, musst du mir einige Zutaten für einen magischen Trank besorgen. Das ist unsere einzige Chance, also gib dein Bestes!" Sehnix überreichte Bug eine Schriftrolle und hastete davon. "Komm zu unserem alten Treffpunkt, wenn du die Zutaten hast. Ich warte dort auf dich." konnte Bug seinen Freund noch aus der Ferne zurufen hören, ehe er sich in die andere Richtung davonschlich. Den Rest der Nacht verbrachte der Spieletester gut versteckt im nahe gelegenen Wald und als die ersten Sonnenstrahlen sein Gesicht erwärmten, nahm Bug F. Inder die Schriftrolle aus seiner Tasche und las den Text:

"Nehme je eine Handvoll:
- grünende Blätter eines Nadelbaumes
- holzige Späne eines Gehölzes
- silbrige Muttern, gefertigt aus Erzen
- rollenden Kieses der Straße

Nehme der Zahl Drei:
- Blätter die das Kleid des Herbstes tragen
- Blätter die die Zähne des Löwen tragen
- Bäuschchen einer wattig weißen Wolke

Füge hinzu:
- ein Zweig, behangen mit seiner roten, orangen oder schwarzen Früchte Pracht
- eine Feder eines gefiederten Drachens
- ein Pilz, schlafend im Moosbette

Braue in kristallenen Gläsern je einen Trank, der zeige:
- die Farbe von geweinten Tränen
- die Farbe des Goldes der Immen
- die Farbe des pulsierenden Lebenssaftes
- die Farbe des Himmels eines schönen Sommertages"

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem all das zu sehen ist, was auf dem Schriftrollentext aufgelistet ist sowie zusätzlich ein Zettel mit deinem Benutzernamen im PCGHX-Forum. Die Zutaten sind natürlich nicht wörtlich zu verstehen, sondern sind chiffriert.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen.  Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags.  Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur  Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk  herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder  mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.  Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet  und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## oglogo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

na dann viel spaß


----------



## Schmidt (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Ein Rätsel wär mir lieber gewesen, da müsst ich nicht so viel besorgen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

wie gut das ich in der Nähe eines Waldgebietes wohne, nicht


----------



## ATB (26. Oktober 2011)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## BladeDerHeld (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

ERSTER!!!
Hier meine Zutaten um endlich den Geldgeilus Maximus zur Strecke zu bringen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arazis (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Viel Spaß bei der Aufgabe


----------



## Patrick30 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Hier sind meine Zutaten ...


----------



## mei-sta (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Hier sind meine Zutaten für den Zaubertrank:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImBanane (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

So, war nich einfach so nen Drachen zu finden....
Ich sollte eigentlich gleich den Casemod gewinnen da das ganze draussen ziemlich schwierig war bei leichtem Wind!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

wolken fangen ist gar nich so leicht


----------



## NOob95 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann hab ich's auch noch geschafft


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Jau jau...schőne Grűsze aus einem fernen Land ohne Rucksack-s!
Freut mich, dass es weitergeht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kero81 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

??? Die Bilder sehen aus aus kämen sie aus Jamaica. .ugly:


----------



## ATB (27. Oktober 2011)

Und die nächste Aufgabe lautet die Gläser auszutrinken.


----------



## Schaf (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

frühstück ist angerichtet


----------



## theoturtle (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachdem ich gestern im Dunklen mit der Taschenlampe keine Pilze finden konnte, obwohl ich sicher war dass auf unserem Dorfspielplatz welche wachsen, musste ich eben noch welche kaufen fahren.


----------



## Breaker (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Ich frag mich solangsam echt wie man sich solche Aufgaben ausdenken kann
Aber so wird es wenigstens nicht langweilig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (27. Oktober 2011)

So 10 Leute haben dann jetzt schon ihre Zutaten zusammen gesucht  

2 fehlen und noch etwa 1 Std und 10min Zeit


----------



## Spyware (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Hier meine Zutaten:


----------



## Schmidt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Ich war auch fleißig und hab Zutaten gesammelt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> So 10 Leute haben dann jetzt schon ihre Zutaten zusammen gesucht
> 
> 2 fehlen und noch etwa 1 Std und 10min Zeit


Damit dürften alle Komplett sein.


----------



## ATB (31. Oktober 2011)

Macht Stephan den jetzt immer 2 Wochen Pause?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Er hofft, dass einige Mitglieder den Wettbewerb vergessen!


----------



## Own3r (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Macht Stephan den jetzt immer 2 Wochen Pause?


 
Dann wird das Gewinnspiel wahrscheinlich erst 2012 fertig. Dann hat sich mein Ausscheiden ja gelohnt.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

hoffe doch wohl nicht das es wieder solange dauert... Sehe uns schon heiligabend (beim essen mit der Familie) komische Aufgaben zu erledigen


----------



## skyw8lk3r (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

ich seh das eher kommen das der rechner dann nur noch nen retro pc ist wenn das so langsam weiter geht...mir solls ja egal sein bin ja schon ewig nicht mehr dabei...aber für den gewinner ist das doch dann ärgerlich...zumal am anfang hat es ja alles reibungslos geklappt und es kamen recht schnell neue aufgaben


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Ich vermute das die nächste Aufagbe was mit Weihnachten zu tun, einfach nur so ohne es zu wissen.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*



skyw8lk3r schrieb:


> ich seh das eher kommen das der rechner dann nur noch nen retro pc ist wenn das so langsam weiter geht...mir solls ja egal sein bin ja schon ewig nicht mehr dabei...aber für den gewinner ist das doch dann ärgerlich...zumal am anfang hat es ja alles reibungslos geklappt und es kamen recht schnell neue aufgaben


   och nö ärgerlich nicht...macht ja auch spass muss ich sagen und ich denke der Gewinner kann stolz darauf sein, aus 80 oder mehr Leuten die Nummer eins zu sein....
freue mich auf die nächste Stufe.Hoffe nur das es nicht allzu lange dauert


----------



## ATB (2. November 2011)

Warten auf Weihnacht....


----------



## Patrick30 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

zum Zeitvertreib könnt ihr euch ja mal durch die Bilder hier klicken 

--> Samsung-SSD-Gewinnspiel: Jetzt abstimmen! - Bildergalerie - 2011/10/21.jpg

würd mich freuen, wenn ihr meinem Bild (Bild 1, das mit dem Bügeleisen) auch ein  gibt


----------



## Own3r (2. November 2011)

Bis Weihnachten ist es ja nich mehr so lange.


----------



## Axel_Foly (3. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

der thread wird auf alle fälle als der, der am öftesten aktuelisiert wurde in die PCGH Forum Geschichte eingehen


----------



## inzpekta (3. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*



Axel_Foly schrieb:


> der thread wird auf alle fälle als der, der am öftesten aktuelisiert wurde in die PCGH Forum Geschichte eingehen


 
Schade das keine Statistiken mehr geführt werden...


----------



## Sn0w1 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Stellt euch mal so an Heiligabend 20 Uhr kommt ne neue Aufgabe, Zeit: 12 Stunden.. Aufgabe: Zeige deine Geschenke auf dem Eiffelturm, Paris, France und lass sie vom Präsidenten auspacken  Ohman.. Good Luck noch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Irgendwas in der Art muss wohl kommen, oder denkt ihr ernsthaft, von der verbliebenen Leuten lässt sich noch jemand durch normale Peinlichkeiten von der weiteren Teilnahme abhalten? 
Alle, die noch dabei sind, scheinen wenig Probleme damit zu haben, sich in der Öffentlichkeit zum Deppen zu machen. Darüber kann man nicht weiter aussortieren.


----------



## Mr.Knister (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Außer, die Aufgaben sind so schwierig wie die Netzwerk-Stufe. Darauf wird es wohl hinauslaufen. Aber dennoch denke ich, dass dieses Gewinnspiel wohl vor Dezember nicht zuende geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Schon allein deswegen nicht, weil man im November die "Baue einen PC aus Lebkuchen nach"-Aufgabe nicht stellen kann


----------



## ATB (6. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Schon allein deswegen nicht, weil man im November die "Baue einen PC aus Lebkuchen nach"-Aufgabe nicht stellen kann



Die innere "Lebware" muss zu sehen sein


----------



## ImBanane (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Die Lebware muss aber sicher irgendwann gebacken werden


----------



## Own3r (6. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Dann habt ihr ja noch bis Dezember Zeit, bis die nächste Stufe startet 

Dann heißt es "Ran an den Herd".


----------



## ChaoZ (7. November 2011)

Wer hätte aber auch gedacht das so viele solche kranken Aufgaben hinbekommen?


----------



## ATB (8. November 2011)

Wann wird Stephan weitermachen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Wann kommt er wieder an das Zeug, mit dem ihm solche Aufgaben einfallen?


----------



## ATB (8. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wann kommt er wieder an das Zeug, mit dem ihm solche Aufgaben einfallen?



Ihm ist das Unobtanium ausgegangen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück und das bedeutet folgendes: Ich darf seit gestern wieder schuften, für euch wird es heute wieder anstrengend. 

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 23 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
NOob95
BladeDerHeld
ImBanane
Schaf
Spyware
Schmidt
Breaker
Mei-sta
Mr.Knister
3mbryoyo


Stufe 23 startet in Kürze!


----------



## Arazis (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

Leuts , auf gutes Gelingen.. mal sehen was Stephan noch alles in petto hat


----------



## Own3r (8. November 2011)

Mal sehen was nun für Aufgaben kommen werden.


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

So... Dann melde ich mich nach längerer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder.

Man, echt klasse und verrückt, was ihr hier so alles gemacht habt in der Zwischenzeit 
So langsam wird das Feld ja dünner.
Ich drücke allen, die noch mitmachen, die Daumen. Ihr habt es alle verdient.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 22*

*Stufe 23 - Sehnix Fielmannix kriegt's gebacken *
Kaum hatte Bug F. Inder die Zutaten noch am gleichen Tag besorgt, eilte er zum Treffpunkt, einer flußabwärts gelegenen Burgruine. Die Begrüßung fiel knapp aus, Sehnix Fielmannix schnappte sich sofort die Zutaten, eilte in sein provisorisch eingerichtetes Labor und begann, die Substanzen zu verarbeiten. Um die Zauberkräfte zu verstärken, formte er aus dem Teig Plätzchen in Form der Zutaten. Da diese Zauberkekse zwar sehr wirksam und leicht zu rationieren waren, doch leider auch fast ungenießbar, beschloss der Großmagier sie noch schnell hübsch zu verzieren, um vom schlechten Geschmack abzulenken - das Auge isst schließlich bekanntermaßen mit. Dann servierte Sehnix Fielmannix seinem alten Freund Bug F. Inder seine kulinarische Kreation zusammen mit eine heißen Tasse Punsch: "Lass es dir schmecken, Bug! Das Zeug ist das reinste Kraftfutter. Jemand, der das Zeug runterwürgt, kann es mit jedem Gegenspieler aufnehmen. Du weißt doch: Was dich nicht umbringt, macht dich stärker!"

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
- Plätzchen in den geforderten Formen inklusive Verzierungen
Für den Plätzchenteig darf jedes beliebige Rezept verwendet werden (z.B. Mürbeteig). Die Verziehrungen dürfen ebenfalls mit jedem für Plätzchen typischen Verziehrungsmaterial(ien) aufgebracht werden (z.B. Schokoladenglasur, Nüsse ganz und gehackt, Kokosstreusel, Zuckerperlen und ähnliches)

Folgende appetitliche Plätzchen:
- Tannenbaum (mit Stamm)
- Baum (mit Ästen)
- Berg (mit schneebedeckter Spitze)
- Blatt (mit Blattadern)
- Löwe (mit Mähne)
- Wolke (mit Blitz und Regentropfen)
- Banane (mit banantypischen Fleckenmuster)
- Vogel (mit erkennbarem Gefieder)
- Pilz (mit Fliegenpilz-Punkten)
- Gesicht (mit traurigem Ausdruck)
- Biene (mit typischen Streifenmuster)
- Herz (mit kleinem Herzsymbol)
- Sonne (mit einem lachenden Gesicht und Stahlen)
- Schraubenmutter ( mit Rostflecken)

Desweiteren:
- Eine Tasse, in der sich eine dampfende Flüssigkeit befindet. Auf dem Rand der Tasse muss eine Zitronen-/Limetten- oder Orangenscheibe aufgesteckt sein
- Ein Zettel, auf dem dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation, mehrere Bilder in einem Beitrag sind aber erlaubt (Editierungsregel beachten!).
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## Arazis (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Nicht schlecht  , glaube die Verbliebenden sind jetzt Einkaufen, oder sind beim Bäcker und geben ne Bestellung auf ^^ wäre was schönes für mich gewesen <<<_Bäcker


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

bin weder Einkaufen noch beim Bäcker,ich frage mich nur wie ich es hinbekommen soll das ein Getränk so stark qualmt das man dies Fotografisch festhalten kann... Und chemische experimente in meiner eigenen Küche wollte ich nicht machen...


----------



## Schmidt (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> bin weder Einkaufen noch beim Bäcker,ich frage mich nur wie ich es hinbekommen soll das ein Getränk so stark qualmt das man dies Fotografisch festhalten kann... Und chemische experimente in meiner eigenen Küche wollte ich nicht machen...


Als Mitglied eines Hardwareforums hats du doch bestimmt flüssigen Stickstoff zu Hause rumstehen, der sollte genug dampfen .


----------



## 3mbryoyo (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

was ist ein Banantypisches Fleckenmuster?


----------



## BladeDerHeld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

gendenke das sind die braunen Pünktchen wenn die Banane etwas älter ist....


----------



## 3mbryoyo (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

okay, und was ist ein herzsymbol? Ich dachte ein Herz ist schon ein Symbol ... oder soll ich das Organ Herz mit einem Herzsymbol darstellen?


----------



## ATB (8. November 2011)

Na da bin ich ja schon froh nicht mehr dabei zu sein. Viel Spaß ihr Freaks.


----------



## turbosnake (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Die Aufgaben werden immer eXtremer.

btw Was ist wenn einer kein Ofen hat?  oder müssen die Plätzchen gar nicht gebacken werden?


----------



## winner961 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

benutz doch einfach photoshop 
es geht doch so einfach


----------



## inzpekta (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Glückwunsch an alle die noch dabei sind!  

Im Ernst! Bin gespannt auf die Bilder!
Enttäuscht uns nicht!


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



turbosnake schrieb:


> btw Was ist wenn einer kein Ofen hat?


 
Lüfter ausschalten, Kekse reinschieben, 2h warten, fertig.


----------



## Spyware (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



L.B. schrieb:


> Lüfter ausschalten, Kekse reinschieben, 2h warten, fertig.


 
Mein P4 wirds morgen schon richten


----------



## 3mbryoyo (8. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

so 
will wer n Keks ? 
alles im Ofen und morgen wird angemalt


----------



## mei-sta (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Das war um einiges mehr Arbeit als ich dachte! Hatte leider keine Zeit mir mehr Mühe zu geben. Ich hoffe das reicht.
Hier meine Kekse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

So gleich mal ans werk machen!!!


----------



## Fifadoc (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Zu krass, wie viele noch dabei sind und wie lange das schon läuft. oO

wenn es hier wirklich am ende einen gewinner gibt, dann hat er sich den Gewinn seeeehr redlich verdient 


viel erfolg beim backen an alle, die noch dabei sind... und guten appetit bei den keksen (sofern sie genießbar sind)


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

So hier meine kleinen feinen Plätzchen...
Das mit dem Dampf war echt schwer,dachte ich scheiter daran,deswegen zur Klarheit noch ein zwei extra nahaufnahmen mit dem Becher und dem Dampf(ging sonst nicht anders,oder man benötigt eine super Kamera,oder viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel glück)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinister213 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Also wenn ich jetzt anfangen würde zu Backen dann würde meine Freundin mich für Wahnsinnig erklären ^^

Aber allen Teilnehmern natürlich viel Erfolg beim weiteren Wettbewerb


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Das sind ja schonmal "leckere" Beiträge...


----------



## theoturtle (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Ich bin gespannt ob wir das alle gebacken kriegen ....


----------



## ImBanane (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Das ausschneiden der Plätzchen war garnicht so einfach, vorallem wenn man noch nie so wirklich einen Mürbteig gemacht hat  (der Teig wird zu schnell zu warm ). Aber ansonsten ne super Aufgabe !


----------



## Breaker (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

So, meine Lösung, wobei den Dampf vernünftig zu fotografieren ist echt schwierig, erkennt man auf dem ersten Bild auch nicht wirklich
Aber trotzdem mal eine kreative Aufgabe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyware (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Einmal ein Gesamtbild, und noch eines, um die Plätzchen noch besser zu erkennen  Man, wie lang ich gebraucht habe, um den Dampf so auf das Bild zu bekommen


----------



## Schaf (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Einmal das große PLätzchensortiment, die Tasse und die Tasse mit Thermometer


----------



## Axel_Foly (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



Schaf schrieb:


> die Tasse und die Tasse mit Thermometer



Ist das ein Huhn -> Schwein -> Schaf -> *Hund* -> Rind auf deinem Thermometer?  ist das made in china?


----------



## NOob95 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Puh nach einem ganzen Tag voller Backspaß hoffe ich, dass alles gut genug zu erkennen ist.
Den Dampf von der heißen Tasse Tee konnte meine Kamera leider nicht gut darstellen :/ Aber wenn man genau schaut ist er über dem Heferl sichtbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidt (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Hier sind meine Kekse und das dampfende Gebräu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@NOob95 ich dachte zuerst deine Kekse sind verbrannt, bis ich mir die Bilder genauer angesehen habe .


----------



## Patrick30 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

So und hier ist Nummer 8 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

ok Nummer 9


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Puh...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Guten Hunger euch allen!


----------



## theoturtle (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unser Beitrag ...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

oh man schmiert mir die grafikkarte grade ab , das is nicht der richtige zeitpunkt dafür


----------



## BladeDerHeld (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

So das waren dann mal wieder alle würde ich sagen... nicht schlecht,aber stephan muss sich nun echt was einfallen lassen...


----------



## Re4dt (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



BladeDerHeld schrieb:


> So das waren dann mal wieder alle würde ich sagen... nicht schlecht,aber stephan muss sich nun echt was einfallen lassen...


 Ohja  Ein glück das ich seit Stufe 9 nicht mehr dabei bin  
Wenn das so weiter geht ist der PC bald bereit für das Museum


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*



Re4dt schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht ist der PC bald bereit für das Museum


 
Der kommt direkt neben die Käsmod!


----------



## Mr.Knister (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Dem Hund hat's geschmeckt. Wolke, Vogel, Biene und der halbe Löwe sind draufgegangen. Man sollte eben doch nicht die Familie alleine lassen, ohne ihnen zu sagen, dass sie das kleine Wollknäuel NICHT rauslassen sollen. Toll, toll, toll.


----------



## turbosnake (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Ich denke bei dieser Stufe sind wieder welche hängen geblieben.
Zumindest wenn ich alles gesehen habe, aber ich bin froh hier nicht mitgemacht zu haben!


----------



## DeadlyTear (9. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis Stephan diese Aufgabe "verdaut" hat


----------



## Own3r (13. November 2011)

Vermutlich geht es um den 23.11 weiter, da dann mal wieder zwei Wochen um sind.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Wahrscheinlich erst einen Monat später.
"Nett" wäre am 24.12. die nächste Aufgabe. Am besten noch so, dass man mitten in die Last-Minute Einkäufe reinkommt.


----------



## ATB (14. November 2011)

Moin 
Oder es geht am 31.12 weiter


----------



## turbosnake (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Ich denke es geht am 6.12 weiter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Man hätte eigentlich auch was zum Martinstag machen können. Z.B. Teilnahme an einem Umzug mit einer aus einem PC-Gehäuse gebastelten Laterne


----------



## Own3r (14. November 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Man hätte eigentlich auch was zum Martinstag machen können. Z.B. Teilnahme an einem Umzug mit einer aus einem PC-Gehäuse gebastelten Laterne





Bald ist ja Nikolaus, da lässt sich doch bestimmt auch was passendes machen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

Verdammt, das mit dem Laternenumzug war tatsächlich eine Steilvorlage. 

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 24 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:



Spoiler



theoturtle
Patrick30
NOob95
BladeDerHeld
ImBanane
Spyware
Breaker
Mei-sta
3mbryoyo


Ausgeschieden sind Mr. Knister (kein Zettel, auf dem der Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht), Schaf (Banane mit Streifen- statt Fleckenmuster) sowie Schmidt (Vogel nicht als Vogel zu erkennen). Ich habe zur Absicherung die Bilder mehreren Leuten gezeigt und leider konnte niemand ein Fleckenmuster oder einen Vogel erkennen. Vielen Dank fürs Mitmachen!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 23*

*Stufe 24 - Ein Keyboard steht im Walde*
Nachdem Bug F. Inder einen Großteil der von Sehnix Fielmannix "Power-Platzerl" genannten Backwaren heruntergewürgt hatte, stopfte er sich die restlichen Plätzchen in die Tasche, bedankte sich bei seinem alten Freund noch mal für alles und begab sich dann zügig auf den Weg zum Monte monetus. Auf halber Wegstrecke hörte er auf einmal zwischen den Hecken und Sträuchern Geräusche und ein helles, bläuliches Flackern schien aus einer Senke im Wald zu kommen. Langsam pirschte er sich vor, schob die Äste beiseite und ...

"Verdammt!" brach es aus Bug F. Inder hervor. Seine schlimmste Befürchtung wurde bestätigt: Er war auf ein Lager der gefürchteten Com-Pu-Murda gestoßen! Dabei handelt es sich um kleine, pelzige Geschöpfe mit abgrundtief böser Gesinnung! Glaubt man den Geschichten des einfachen Volkes, fallen sie nachts in Wohnräume ein, rauben Zahnbürsten, beschmieren Wände und - ohne Zweifel die grauenvollste Tat - verschleppen PCs und Notebooks, um diese dann im laufenden Betrieb in ihre Einzelteile zu zerlegen und aufzufressen. Bisher ist noch keine einzige PC-Komponente jemals aus den Fängen der Com-Pu-Murda freigekommen.

Der letzte Raubzug der Bande war wohl erfolgreich verlaufen, denn die Siegesfeier war in vollem Gange. Wie in Trance hüpften und tanzten die PC-mordenden Bestien zu ohrentäubende Musik um das blaue Lagerfeuer. An einem Baum gefesselt lehnte eine Tastatur - ein bemitleidenswerter Anblick. Für Bug F. Inder war klar: Er musste die Pelzmonster aufhalten!

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:
- Drei Tipis, erbaut aus Holzstöcken/Ästen und Frottierhandtüchern
- Vier Kuscheltiere, die jeweils mit einer Handzahnbürste und einer mit Sechskantmuttern verzierten Halskette ausgestattet sind
- Das kleinste (= volumenärmste) Kuscheltier sitzt auf einem umgedrehten Eimer unter einem aufgespannten Regenschirm
- Eine an einen Baumstamm gefesselte PC-Tastatur
- Eine Boombox bzw. ein Ghettoblaster, sprich ein großer, augenscheinlich leistungsfähiger Radiorekorder
- Zwei aus dem Boden ragende Stöcke, an deren oberen Ende je eine CD/DVD/Blu-ray befestigt ist
- Der komplette Boden muss ausnahmslos mit Herbstblättern bedeckt sein
- Ein aus Steinen bestehender Kreis
- Ein Lagerfeuer in dem Kreis, das aus flammenförmigen blauem Papier/Karton besteht (kein echtes, brennendes Feuer!)
- Ein Zettel, auf dem dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Anmerkung: Kuscheltiere, Ghettoblaster und Tastatur dürfen als Schutz vor Beschmutzung auf eine möglichst kleine(!) Unterlage gestellt werden. Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation, mehrere Bilder in einem Beitrag sind aber erlaubt (Editierungsregel beachten!).
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## Patrick30 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

da muss ich morgen wohl den Strahler aufbauen müssen ^^ komm morgen erst um halb 7 Heim


----------



## ATB (14. November 2011)

Man gut, das ich nicht mehr dabei bin.  
Viel Spaß


----------



## Spyware (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Verdammt...
da habe ich gedacht, dass mehrere wegen dem Dampf ausscheiden...naja, wieder einmal unnötig Zeit verschwendet 

Und dann kommt so etwas OMG


----------



## inzpekta (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Man gut, das ich nicht mehr dabei bin.
> Viel Spaß



... und viel Erfolg...

BTW: Bin auch froh 
Vielleicht wird's ja was bis Weihnachten...


----------



## Patrick30 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

eine Frage:

muss es ein Boombox/ Ghettoblaster sein oder geht auch eine Stereoanlage?


----------



## Schmidt (14. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Tja, bin ich auch ausgeschieden. Das Kücken unten rechts mit den Kokosflocken sollte übrigens mein Vogel sein.
Allen anderen noch viel Glück, bzw. was viel wichtiger ist Spaß!


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

Bin mal gespannt, ob es diesmal überhaupt Beiträge zu dieser Aufgabe gibt.


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob es diesmal überhaupt Beiträge zu dieser Aufgabe gibt.



Einer auf jeden fall.


----------



## Mr.Knister (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Tja, schade, dass ich raus bin. Da geht einem schon irgendwie ein  wichtiger Lebensinhalt verloren, man gewöhnt sich dran nach dreieinhalb  Monaten...
Obendrein hätte ich ihn auch noch gut gebrauchen können, den N-PC 01 (beste GPU im Haus: Nvidia 9400M).
Aber was soll's, so läuft es nun mal...war ne geile Zeit...


Auf jeden Fall schließe ich mich Schmidt an und wünsche euch allen noch  viel Glück und eine Menge Spaß beim Ausführen dieser vollkommen  bekloppten Aufgaben!




DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob es diesmal überhaupt Beiträge zu dieser Aufgabe gibt.


 Das wird es, zu Hauf nehme ich an...


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Ich würde einen Beitrag leisten. Wenn ich denn noch dabei wäre.


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

Noch 7,5 Stunden. Und noch kein Beitrag...


----------



## mei-sta (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> eine Frage:
> 
> muss es ein Boombox/ Ghettoblaster sein oder geht auch eine Stereoanlage?


 
Das würd mich auch interessieren! Stephan?


----------



## turbosnake (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Wenn jetzt keiner kommt, muss es wohl eine neue Aufgabe geben, antowortet nur einer hat dieser gewonnen.
So langsam wird die Zeit kanpp.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> eine Frage:
> 
> muss es ein Boombox/ Ghettoblaster sein oder geht auch eine Stereoanlage?


 Genau das, was dasteht: "- Eine Boombox bzw. ein Ghettoblaster, sprich ein großer, augenscheinlich leistungsfähiger Radiorekorder" (siehe auch: Radiorekorder bzw. Boombox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia). MP3-Player, Smartphones, Handhelds, Notebooks, Stereoanlagen, Autoradios etc. fallen nicht darunter.


----------



## ImBanane (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Das war mal ne super Aufgabe, hat total Spaß gemacht! Schöne Herbstaufgabe (die nächste im Schnee ?).


----------



## ATB (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass diese Aufgabe noch Spaß macht.


----------



## Breaker (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Hab Glück gehabt das ich die Sachen so schnell gefunden habe, hab nämlich erst gegen 15 Uhr gemerkt das die Stufe gestartet ist
Und die Crocket Schläger im Hintergrund gehören nicht dazu





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

so,  Freundin ist halb erfroren und kann euch alle nich besonders gut leiden weil ich ja hier immer so viel quatsch machen muss


----------



## Spyware (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

So..und nun komme ich mit meinem "Power"-Ghettoblaster  Die Leistung kommt zwar nicht an meine Anlage ran, aber sie ist durchaus beachtlich  Sogar die Nachbarin wurde schon aufmerksam und wunderte sich, was da vor sich geht...Partyfeeling pur


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Eigentlich eine Simple Aufgabe und doch noch echt kompliziert geendet.
!!!ACHTUNG LANG!!!
Es fing an um ca 15:00Uhr bei bekannten im Garten,alles stand bereit (auch der Gettoblaster vom Nachbarskind)... Erstes Bild *klick*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....bummmm akku alle,ich denke sch....... kann nicht sein,keiner hatte eine Kamera,was nun,hm also ab nach Hause nur leider durften wir den Gettob. nicht mitnehmen,da der kleine Junge sonst heute Abend wohl sein Benjamin Blümchen nicht hätte hören können.Und um hin und her zu fahren,wäre zeitlich nicht möglich gewesen für mich. Also was nun????
Zu Hause angekommen gleich die Akkus geladen,runter gegangen, neu aufgebaut, wieder ein bisschen peinlich gemacht und unseren kleinen "großen Radiorekorder, der wirklich viel wumms hinter seinen Boxen hat (wer mag kann gerne vorbei kommen und sich davon Überzeugen). Ja und das sind dann die Fotos von diesem erfolgreichen Tag.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NOob95 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Hier sind meine Bilder 
Dafür, dass ich den ganzen Tag Skyrim spielen wollte, hab ich heute noch nicht eine Spielminute... Naja was solls 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

echt heftig was die leute hier alle veranstalten^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Warum heftig?
Man ist jetzt so weit gekommen, hat sich überall zum Deppen gemacht, da will man nicht mehr aufgeben!


----------



## mei-sta (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Ich habs auch noch geschafft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick30 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

So Fotos im Kasten  
Ergebnis: 
- halb erfrorene Finger und Zehen 
- Autobatterie leer 

was man nicht alles macht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen "echten" Radiokekorder - der kann auch aufnehmen !
Mit Sechskantmuttern verzierte Halsketten ...

... und alle Kinderzahnbürsten. Und wieder viel zu wenig Zeit nach der Arbeit ...


----------



## BladeDerHeld (15. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

da soll nochmal einer sagen,da kommen keine Bilder...pahhhh


----------



## ATB (16. November 2011)

Was muss Stephan sich den noch ausdenken, um euch "zu vernichten"?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Wahrscheinlich fast unmöglich, ohne unmögliches zu verlangen.
Man muss ja auch mal ganz klar sagen: Die Leute, die noch dabei sind, haben sich 24 mal geschunden und blamiert. Einmal mehr macht da keinen Unterschied mehr - aber aufgeben ganz sicher. Die Leute fallen ja zunehmend eher wegen Formfehlern, denn wegen nicht-wollens aus.

Imho muss sich Stephan da auch bald Aufgaben überlegen, bei denen es nicht mehr um schaffen/nicht schaffen geht, sondern eine Platzierung gibt und nur die ersten X kommen weiter. Denn spätestens wenn wir in Runde 40/50 auf zwei Kandidaten runter sind, ist jede einzelne Runde "die letzte, in der man womöglich endlich gewinnt", wenn man nicht aufgibt. Also wird niemand aufgeben.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Oder man muss dazu übergehen, dass Formfehler sich häufen müssen...


----------



## Spyware (16. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Es sind sowieso immer genug "Formfehler" vorhanden...nur Stephan ist noch immer zu gutmütig...wenn er wirklich seine Aufgabenstellung 100% verlangen würde, dann wären beim letzten Mal schon einige ausgeschieden! Aber ich kann auch verstehen, dass er kleinere Fehler durchgehen lässt...schließlich fließt hier auch viel Arbeit und Zeit rein


----------



## inzpekta (17. November 2011)

Es wird ja auch genug nachgefragt. Vielleicht sollte er das mal einstellen, und den Kandidaten eine freie Interpretation der Aufgabe lassen. Schließlich kann ich beim Preisauschreiben von CocaCola auch nicht nachfragen wie das Quiz gemeint ist. Zugegeben hinkt der Vergleich etwas, aber editieren ist schon verboten. Auf Nachfragen nicht zu reagieren wäre sicherlich fairer für die Wettkämpfer als ein Ausschussverfahren, zumal das ja schon mal auf Widerstand gestoßen ist.


----------



## ImBanane (23. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

*Test Test.... 123*

( War mir nicht sicher ob mein Browser neu lädt  )


----------



## Patrick30 (28. November 2011)

Hmmn...

mal sehen ob heute eine neue Stufe startet


----------



## ATB (28. November 2011)

Patrick30 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmn...
> 
> mal sehen ob heute eine neue Stufe startet



Nö


----------



## Own3r (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Vielleicht morgen, da dann wieder zwei Wochen um sind - macht euch auf etwas gefasst.


----------



## Schienenbruch (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Im Moment wird er wieder an der Print sitzen; da ist immer Hektik angesagt - und Stephan träumt vom 12-Stunden-Tag!


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Die Abgabewoche ist doch schon zu Ende was soll da noch gemacht werden?


----------



## Axel_Foly (28. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Abgabewoche ist doch schon zu Ende was soll da noch gemacht werden?



 dann geht das ganze spiel von vorne los


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Stufe 25 startet in den nächsten 24 Stunden.


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Ohh. Es tut sich wieder was. Schön. Dann hab ich ja bald wieder was zu lachen


----------



## ImBanane (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Yaaay  Ich freu mich schon 
Wird bestimmt ein Weihnachts-Special Thread xD


----------



## Spyware (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Na, da bin ich aber mal gespannt, was kommt...Adventkranz bestückt mit Hardware...ach, das wäre viel zu leicht


----------



## turbosnake (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Nicht unbedingt wenn der Kranz dabei von der Decke hängen muss und die ganze HW mit blau-gelben Schnüren festgebunden.
Dazu würden 4 Kerzen aus Bienenwachs kommen, von denen die 1 brennen muss.
Darunten muss der PC (vom Käsmod)auf einem Christbaumständer im 35° Winkel stehen und blau leuchten, dazu kommt das ganze Weihnachtszeug.


----------



## DeadlyTear (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Oder wie wäre es wenn ein komplett geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum im geöffneten, auf der Seite liegenden und laufendem PC befestigt sein muss?


----------



## inzpekta (30. November 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Oder wie wäre es wenn ein komplett geschmückter Weihnachtsbaum im geöffneten, auf der Seite liegenden und laufendem PC befestigt sein muss?



Falsch... Der PC muß am Baum hängen und Weihnachtslieder von Metallica spielen...
Als Beweis dafür bitte die passende CD ablichten und eine Tonprobe an Stephan schicken.
Auf dem Monitor muss eine Christbaumspitze abgebildet sein und der Monitor muss natürlich auch dort mit Lametta befestigt werden.
Maus und Tastatur sind entsprechend der Weihnachtsgeschichte als Krippenfiguren zu dekorieren und entsprechend aufzustellen. Die anderen
Figuren sind durch Hardware nach Wahl nachzustellen. Dabei sind mindestens folgende Personen anwesend:

- Maria
- Josef
- Jesus
- Ochse
- Esel
- 3 Hirten
- Ein Engel
- Drei Weise aus dem Morgenland
- Ein Idiot der das Ganze fotografiert (Kann auch mit dem Ochsen gleichgesetzt werden) 

Hach was freu ich mich auf die nächste Stufe...


----------



## planck. (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadlyTear (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



planck. schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!!!!!!!!



Das wollte fast jeder schonmal.


----------



## NOob95 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*



planck. schrieb:


> Ich möchte die NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!!!!!!!!





DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Das wollte fast jeder schonmal.



Ist immer wieder witzig


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

Die Bilder der Stufe 24 sind herrlich absurd, ganz große Klasse.

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 25 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:

- theoturtle
- Patrick30
- Noob95
- ImBanane
- Spyware
- Breaker
- mei-sta
- 3mbryoyo

Ausgeschieden ist
- BladeDerHeld (kein großer, augenscheinlich leistungsfähiger Radiorekorder)

Für meine Gewinnspiel-Helferin (Danke! ) sind zwar auch Patrick30, NOob95 und ImBanane aufgrund größerer Laublöcher ausgeschieden, nach der langen Wartezeit bringe ich das aber nicht übers Herz, zumal die Grenzen fließend sind.

Stufe 25 startet in wenigen Minuten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 24*

*Stufe 25 - Das Rätselheft des Zaubertrankvertreters *
Während sich Bug F. Inder eine Taktik überlegte, um die Tastatur aus der Gefangenschaft der Com-Pu-Murda zu befreien, streckte sich Sehnix Fielmannix genüßlich in seiner Hängematte, gähnte ausgiebig und griff dann zu seinem frisch eingetroffenen Rätselmagazin. Das Abonnement der Zeitschrift "Sudoku und du" hatte ihn vor einigen Monaten ein Zaubertrankvertreter aufgeschwatzt, der so glaubwürdig von seinem hinkenden Neffen und der todkranken Tante der Cousine der Schwester berichtete, dass der gutmütige Sehnix Fielmannix gar nicht anders konnte, als wenigstens ein halbwegs spannendes Heft zu abonnieren. Der Magier schlug das Heft mittig auf und begann zu lesen:

"Der nachfolgende Text ist auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise verschlüsselt. Der erste Abschnitt ist mit einer leichten Verschlüsselung versehen, die sich in kurzer Zeit entziffern lässt. Die Absätze danach sind etwas schwieriger zu entziffern.

Abschnitt 1:
Xwyezrxbyezixmylzexsyeznxdyizexdyrzexiylzextyzztxeynzbxuyczhxsytzaxbyeznxdyezsxaylzpxhyazbxeytzsxaynzjxeydzexryzzwxeyiztxeynzsxtyezlxlyezexnytzfxeyrznxtykzaxnynzdxeynzexrysztxeynzaxbyszcxhynzixtytzoxhynzexpyrzoxbylzexmyezlxeyszexny

Abschnitt 2:
91427495195132720524202723211845142719151320129385272213819201251427421183827261812514275181952026202722138192012527127919202759141927221381920125272279192027262359272114427191527235920518274952719952514211442623114269727621147951820271121927125518265938514

Abschnitt 3:
vjgtfgiow pgdcvujewd fpw tgvtgqy tgf ginqhpgjkgt gkf ogfwb gftwy gukgytgugkh pgftgy pgdqjeutgx pgnngvu kgyb ow uvgdcjrnc ugf pgdcvujewd gkf tgf kgd vgfpgygipc ipwnguugwnjeutgxtcugce gpkg tky pgdcj vvkpjeudc pgugkf tgwh"

*Wichtig: Der Original-Text wird vom Forum leider verändert (Einfügung von Leerzeichen), weshalb ich eine Zip-Datei mit dem Original-Text (txt) angehängt habe. Verwendet am besten diesen Text oder kürzt die Leerzeichen in den ersten Beiden Abschnitten heraus, falls ihr die Datei - warum auch immer - nicht öffnen könnt!
* 
---

Gefordert ist die Entzifferung aller drei Abschnitte und zwar folgendermaßen:
- Es wird kein Lösungsvorschlag innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten im Forum veröffentlicht. Das Mißachten dieser Regel führt zum Ausscheiden des Teilnehmers!
- Ein einziger Lösungsvorschlag wird dem Nutzer PCGH_Stephan als Private Nachricht (nicht als Profilnachricht!) mit dem Betreff "NobLorRos" zugeschickt.
- Der Inhalt der PN muss die entzifferten Texte aller drei Abschnitte beinhalten.
- Die drei entzifferten Abschnitte müssen klar voneinander abgetrennt sein.
- Die Textformatierung, Groß-/Kleinschreibung und Worttrennung beim Lösungsvorschlag ist nicht entscheidend, solange der Text lesbar und zu erkennen ist, dass der vollständige Text entziffert wurde. Achtet darauf, keine Tippfehler zu machen!

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Ich behalte mir vor, nach dem Ablauf dieser Zeitspanne die PNs mit den Lösungsvorschlägen in Bild- oder Textform im Forum zu veröffentlichen. Beschränkt euch bei der PN daher bitte auf einen Lösungsvorschlag.


----------



## ATB (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Klingt so, als sei jezt CUDA Power nötig.


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

ja wenn mans nicht so mit selber denken hat wäre das auf jeden fall hilfreich


----------



## BladeDerHeld (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Na "Hut ab"...Wünsche allen die weitergekommen sind viel spass und glück. Ich verzweifel ja schon beim lesen der Aufgabe...


----------



## Patrick30 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

oh Gott 

ich glaub ich denk viel zu Kompliziert


----------



## inzpekta (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Also den ersten hab ich schon mal...


----------



## Patrick30 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

ich auch  aber die anderen zwei  da sitze ich schon 2 Stunden daran und bin kein Stück weiter gekommen


----------



## Breaker (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



			
				inzpekta schrieb:
			
		

> Also den ersten hab ich schon mal...



Und ich arbeite schon am dritten


----------



## Patrick30 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

ich hoffe die zweite und dritte Aufgaben kann man auch ohne Programm bzw PC lösen ?!


----------



## Spyware (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Macht mich nicht fertig Leute...bei den Zahlen blick ich überhaupt nicht durch 
Ich glaube, ich sollte mal eine Nacht drüber (wenn möglich) Schlafen-->Gehirn entschlüsselt im Traum


----------



## ImBanane (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Ich hab schon seit gestern alle 3


----------



## ATB (2. Dezember 2011)

ImBanane schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab schon seit gestern alle 3



CUDA benutzt?


----------



## Sinister213 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Darf zwar nicht mitmachen aber die Aufgabe sah doch recht interessant aus 

Aber hat leider nur für eine halbe Stunde Zeitvertreib auf der Arbeit gereicht


----------



## Schmidt (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Ahh, wenn so viele wie bei der letzten Rätselaufgabe ausscheiden, nähert sich das Gewinnspiel ja mal dem Ende.


----------



## Patrick30 (2. Dezember 2011)

So ich hab meine Lösung jetzt mal verschickt 

und Danke für deine Großmütigkeit Stephan


----------



## ImBanane (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Da hat Patrick30 recht! Ein großes Dankeschön an Stephan auch von mir


----------



## NOob95 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Ok ich wollt nur sagen ich bin jetzt offiziell raus... Hab einfach im Moment keine Zeit für das Gewinnspiel :/
Ich großes Dankeschön an Stephan auch von mir! Hat Spaß mit euch gemacht und ich wünsche dem Gewinner viel Freude mit dem PC 
PS: Ich werde mir die Beiträge natürlich weiterhin durchlesen. Den Spaß lass ich mir nicht nehmen


----------



## BladeDerHeld (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

NOob95 hat recht, auch ich möchte mich für das super einfallsreiche Spiel bedanken, es hat spass gemacht,auch wenn ich nun raus bin!!! Solch ein Gewinnspiel gibt es nur einmal auf der Welt!!! 
Allen anderen wie ich schon geschrieben habe viel Glück noch!!!
Auch ich werde das Gewinnspiel noch bis zum bitteren Ende verfolgen...


----------



## ImBanane (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Wenn ich fragen darf hier an die letzten 8: wer hat die 3 Abschnitte rausgefunden?! Ich hab meiner Meinung  nach alle drei.


----------



## Spyware (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Also meiner Meinung nach sollten es bei mir auch alle 3 sein. Am Ende fehlt dann wahrscheinlich ein Buchstabe irgendwo 

@BladeDerHeld, NOob95: Die F5 Taste wird euch danken  Viel Spaß im Leben der "Normalen"!


----------



## Patrick30 (2. Dezember 2011)

ich hab auch mal drei sinnvolle Sätze raus bekommen ...


----------



## 3mbryoyo (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

ich hab auch 3 sätze entschlüsselt


----------



## mei-sta (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Ich habs auch hin bekommen.


----------



## ImBanane (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Zu Weihnachten wünsch ich mir den NobLorRos Mod lieber Weihnachtsmann (Stephan )


----------



## Spyware (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Advent, Advent ein Lichtlein brennt, erst Eins, dann Zwei, dann Drei, dann Vier, dann steht der NobLorRos vor meiner Tür.* 
*


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



Spyware schrieb:


> Erst Eins, dann Zwei, dann Drei, dann Vier, dann steht der NobLorRos vor meiner Tür.*
> *


 
Wohl eher:  Erst Eins, dann Zwei, dann Drei, dann Vier, Dann stehet der Stephan mit neuen Aufgaben vor der Tür


----------



## Spyware (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Wohl eher:  Erst Eins, dann Zwei, dann Drei, dann Vier, Dann stehet der Stephan mit neuen Aufgaben vor der Tür


 
Man darf ja wohl hoffen...die nächste Aufgabe wird bestimmt wieder-->


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



Spyware schrieb:


> Man darf ja wohl hoffen...die nächste Aufgabe wird bestimmt wieder-->



Mich würde es sehr verwundern wenn sie nicht wieder  werden würde


----------



## Spyware (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Mich würde es sehr verwundern wenn sie nicht wieder  werden würde


 
Vorausgesetzt, man ist überhaupt noch dabei, und hat keine Buchstaben vergessen


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



Spyware schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt, man ist überhaupt noch dabei, und hat keine Buchstaben vergessen


 
Oder nimmt irgendwelche falschen Zahlen bei Rechenaufgaben wie ich.


----------



## Spyware (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

 Das war doch nur unterbewusst vorausschauend in Anbetracht der kommenden Aufgaben reiner Selbstschutz


----------



## DeadlyTear (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



Spyware schrieb:


> Das war doch nur unterbewusst vorausschauend in Anbetracht der kommenden Aufgaben reiner Selbstschutz



Verrate doch nicht allen meine geheimen Tricks


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

Die Lösungen für die drei Abschnitte aus Stufe 25:

Abschnitt 1:
"Wer beim Lesen die drei letzten Buchstaben des Alphabets an jeder zweiten Stelle entfernt kann den ersten Abschnitt ohne Probleme lesen"

Abschnitt 2:
"In diesem Text wurden saemtliche Buchstaben durch Zahlen ersetzt Buchstabe A ist Eins Buchstabe B ist Zwei und so weiter die Siebenundzwanzig fungiert als Leerzeichen"

Abschnitt 3:
"Fuer diesen Abschnitt haben wir eine Caesarverschluesselung angewendet bei der die Buchstaben des Alphabets um zwei Stellen verschoben werden Fieserweise wurde zudem die Reihenfolge der Woerter und Buchstaben umgedreht"

Die Groß-/Kleinschreibung war euch freigestellt, die hier gezeigte Variante ist also nicht verbindlich. Alle Abschnitte lassen sich ohne maschinelle Entzifferungsmethoden lösen, für eine Lösung innerhalb von 24 Stunden waren aber zweifelsfrei Kreativität und etwas Basiswissen über Verschlüssung/Eigenheiten der deutschen Sprache hilfreich.

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 25 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:

- theoturtle (22:13)
- Patrick30 (12:34)
- ImBanane (19:17)
- Spyware (14:47)
- mei-sta (22:22)
- 3mbryoyo (18:35)

Jeweils in Klammern vermerkt ist der Zeitpunkt des Eintreffens der PN. Besonders flott waren also 3mbryoyo und ImBanane, keinen Stress (oder vielleicht auch 20 Stunden Stress ) haben sich Patrick30 und Spyware gemacht.

Ausgeschieden sind
- Noob95: Kein Lösungsvorschlag
- Breaker: Kein Lösungsvorschlag für Abschnitt 3 (16:32)
*
Vielen Dank fürs Mitmachen!*


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*

*Stufe 26 - 1+1=Weihnachtsmarkt*
"Ach, das war aber mal eine recht nette Aufgabe", dachte Sehnix Fielmannix und schaute von seinem Rätselmagazin auf. Was Bug F. Inder wohl gerade anstellen würde? Ob er sich, schusselig wie er war, schon wieder in den Fängen von Profitgeilus Maximus befand? Der Zauberer blickte auf die Uhr. "Neee, so schnell schafft es selbst der gute Bug nicht, ins Verderben zu stolpern! Da habe ich noch genügend Zeit, um später mal einen Blick in die Kristallkugel zu werfen", freute er sich und wandte sich wieder seiner Zeitschrift zu. Auf der Suche nach einem Rätsel, das ihn interessieren könnte, blätterte er durch das Heft und musste plötzlich laut lachen. Er war auf die Seiten gestoßen, auf denen die Bilder der Gewinner zu sehen waren, die die Rätselaufgabe aus der letzten Aufgabe gelöst hatten. "Das sind ja wirklich verrückte Bilder", kicherte er. "Was sollen die denn überhaupt darstellen?" Während er die Seiten mit den Siegerfotos überflog, entdeckte Fielmannix zu seiner Freude, dass auch der Aufgabentext des Gewinnspiels erneut abgedruckt war:

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist:

- 15 Geschenke: Kartons oder ahnliche eckige Gegenstände, die komplett in Zeitungspapier gewickelt und mit einem Geschenkband nach Wahl geschenktypisch verschnürt sind. Jedes Geschenk ist mit je einer der folgenden Zahlen (3, 4, 35, 12, 9, 1, 2, 3, 7, 19, 4, 6, 5, 8, 16) gut leserlich zu beschriften.
- Die Geschenke sind zu einer fünfstufigen Pyramide (5;4;3;2;1) so anzuordnen, dass jede Stufe nicht nur physikalisch, sondern auch mathematisch mit einer Grundrechenart auf der vorhergehenden aufbaut und folgende Bedingung erfüllt ist: 1 ist die Mitte der Basis und 7 die Mitte der Mitte.
- Im Hintergrund muss mindestens eine für den Verkauf geöffnete Verkaufsbude eines derzeit stattfindenden Weihnachtsmarkts zu sehen sein. Erkennungsmerkmale sind beispielsweise eine Beleuchtung und ein Verkäufer. (Die Gesichter des Verkäufers oder sonstiger anwesender Personen müssen NICHT zu erkennen sein. Es wird dringend empfohlen, die Erlaubnis zum Fotografieren der Weihnachtsmarktbude, ggf. der Personen und Hochladen des Bildmaterials einzuholen!)
- Neben der Pyramide steht ein für die Symbolfigur Weihnachtsmann typischer gut gefüllter Sack aus Jute, Leinen oder einem vergleichbaren Material
- Ein Zettel oder Schild, auf dem dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. (Taktischer Hinweis: Spätes Hochladen verhindert, dass andere sich eure Lösung abgucken können.)

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation.
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## BladeDerHeld (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Coole Sache... 
1. wäre bei mir nun endgültig meine Grenze erreicht gewesen(wenn ich nicht schon vorletzte Stufe rausgeflogen wäre) 
Aber 2. bin ich sehr gespannt auf die Bilder


----------



## Patrick30 (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Die Aufgabe wäre besser am Freitag gestellt worden  .... der Weihnachtsmarkt bei uns im Ort ist immer nur am Wochenende auf

Mal sehen vielleicht kann ich mich überwinden und geh auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in der Stadt 


hmm eine Minimum für die Größe der "Geschenke" wär auch gut ^^ nicht dass jemand auf die Idee kommt Streichholzschachteln zunehmen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Streichholzschachteln dürften auf einem typischen Weihnachtsmarkt eine echte Herausforderung beim Aufbau werden, oder man muss einen Tisch mitbringen 

Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wieviele der Leute, die mit einem Stapel mysteriöser Kartons und einem großen Sack und sehr, sehr merkwürdigem Verhalten auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt auftauchen und dann in der nächsten Runde wahlweise wegen "Haft (U-, Terrorismusverdacht)" oder "Beobachtung (psychiatrische, geschlossen)" nicht mehr teilnehmen können


----------



## Schmidt (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Da hat derjenige der auf dem Dorf ohne Weihnachtsmarkt wohnt wirklich Probleme
Bin ja mal gespannt auf die Fotos


----------



## Spyware (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Leider (oder auch nicht für euch ), muss ich heute noch weg, und deshalb schon jetzt ein wunderbares Foto. Was ich dafür in der Gegend herumgefahren bin...aber es hat sich hoffentlich gelohnt. Man tut es ja für den NobLorRos, und damit alle ihren Spaß beim Anschauen haben  Die Detailbilder wurden zur guten Erkennung der Zahlen eingefügt. Bin mal gespannt auf andere Ergebnisse


----------



## Spyware (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 25*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Die Lösungen für die drei Abschnitte aus Stufe 25:
> 
> Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 25 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:
> 
> ...


 
Natürlich überhaupt keinen Stress...was denkst du denn 

ps: Sorry für Doppelpost...man darf ja nicht editieren!


----------



## skyw8lk3r (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

bisher nur einen beitrag, bin ich ja mal gespannt was noch kommt


----------



## Spyware (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Die halten doch nur ihre Lösungen zurück und haben das Foto schon längst gestern Abend gemacht


----------



## Patrick30 (15. Dezember 2011)

schön wärs  

du hast meine Hoffnung zerstört dass es keiner macht 

ich kämpfe gerade mit meinem inneren Schweinehund


----------



## ATB (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Man gut, dass ich nicht mehr mitmache


----------



## Spyware (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



Patrick30 schrieb:


> schön wärs
> 
> du hast meine Hoffnung zerstört dass es keiner macht
> 
> ich kämpfe gerade mit meinem inneren Schweinehund


 
War echt nicht leicht...auf dem Foto kommt es zwar nicht so herüber, aber dort waren so viele Menschen...naja, ich habe es überlebt


----------



## DeadlyTear (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Die Anderen müssen sich an einer nahgelegenen Glühweinbude erst noch den nötigen Mut.. ähm ich meine die nötige Kreativität holen.


----------



## ImBanane (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Wie man die Aufgabe ganz einfach lösen konnte 
1. Weihnachtsmarkt gefunden... *puuuh* 
2. Schnell Geschenke mit Jute-Sack hingestellt, Foto machen und fertig 
3. Schnellstmöglich den Umkreis von 1km verlassen


----------



## 3mbryoyo (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

so ... es pisst wie sau aber ich hab ne bude mit Dach gefunden


----------



## mei-sta (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Man war das wieder ein Akt! Aber ich habs geschafft:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theoturtle (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ufff ... dafür mussten wir für Hin- und Rückweg gute 120 KM fahren ! Weil bei uns in der Nähe sind die Märkte nur an Wochenenden geöffnet.

Aber der freundliche Mann an der Bude hat uns dafür 3 Portionen Reibekuchen spendiert. VIELEN DANK dafür !


----------



## Patrick30 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

So für mich ist hier Endstation 

danke an Stephan  

hat echt tierisch Spaß gemacht  ich werde den Wettbewerb auf jedenfalls bis zum Ende verfolgen 

ich drücke den Restlichen die Daumen 
ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar schöne Aufgeben... Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## inzpekta (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Klasse Aufgabe!
Respekt an alle die noch mitmachen!


----------



## DeadlyTear (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



inzpekta schrieb:


> Klasse Aufgabe!
> Respekt an alle die noch mitmachen!


 
Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Habe echt einen heiden Respekt, dass ihr das noch so durchzieht. Bin schon traurig selbst nichtmehr dabei zu sein. Aber ihr erfüllt mich immer wieder mit Freude und Lachen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich wußte gar nicht das das hier immernoch im vollen Gange ist. Wer hätte gedacht, das sich für ein so hässliches Gerät Leute finden, die wohl eher der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat an solch abwechslungsreichen Spielen teilzunehmen. Deshalb bewundere ich euer Durchhaltevermögen und wünsche den wenigen verbliebenen viel Glück.


----------



## Own3r (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Schon cool, was ihr da machen müsst. 

Viel Spaß bei den nächsten Aufgaben.


----------



## watercooled (16. Dezember 2011)

Nosferatu05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wußte gar nicht das das hier immernoch im vollen Gange ist. Wer hätte gedacht, das sich für ein so hässliches Gerät Leute finden, die wohl eher der Ehrgeiz gepackt hat an solch abwechslungsreichen Spielen teilzunehmen. Deshalb bewundere ich euer Durchhaltevermögen und wünsche den wenigen verbliebenen viel Glück.



Warum postest du hier wenn du das Ding eh hässlich findest?


----------



## Schmidt (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich muss sagen, ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass so viele was abliefern.
Respekt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



watercooled schrieb:


> Warum postest du hier wenn du das Ding eh hässlich findest?


 
Denke das steht in deutscher Schrift recht ausführlich in deinem Quote von mir


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

*Stufe 27 - Das schönste Schön!*
Überzeuge Nosferatu05 davon, dass der NobLorRos N-PC01 der schönste PC der Welt oder zumindest schöner als ein durchschnittlicher Nosferatu ist!

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt ist jeder, der Bock dazu hat.

---

Du hast so wenig Zeit, dass du schon gestern hättest anfangen müssen.



Spoiler



Ok, das war Quatsch. Seid aber trotzdem lieb zueinander.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

lach

ja es ist doch Geschmackssache und ich habe dennoch allen noch vorhandenen viel Glück gewünscht. Nun bin ich aber weg hier und lasse euch wieder Spaß haben


----------



## ATB (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Mein Beitrag zu Stufe 27

Der NobLorRos-PC ist einfach so saugeil gemoddet, dass ich einfach in meinen Besitz bringen muss, um ihn in meine Tropähenkammer zu stellen.

(  )


----------



## L.B. (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich bin dafür, dass der NLR-PC mit einer gravierten Platte (z.B. aus Messing) mit dem Namen des Gewinners, sowie einem Zertifikat für das Lösen der xx beklopptesten Aufgaben auf diesem Planeten, versehen wird.  
Das lässt sich doch bestimmt auf die Schnelle modden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich bin für eine Gedenkpyramide vor der Redaktion aus *beliebiges staplbares Objekt* jeweils mit dem Namen eines Teilnehmers, jeder in der Schicht/Stufe, in der er ausgeschieden ist


----------



## Own3r (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Das wäre echt gut. 

Wenn das Gewinnspiel mal beendet ist, wird dann ein Artikel in der Print erscheinen?


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



Own3r schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewinnspiel mal beendet ist, wird dann ein Artikel in der Print erscheinen?



Sehr gute Frage. Was fänd eich auch nice


----------



## inzpekta (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Aber dann mit Fotoserie der Gewinnerbilder!


----------



## ImBanane (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Frohe Weihnachten mal allen 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste aufgabe


----------



## Own3r (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Vielleicht startet sie ja morgen.


----------



## inzpekta (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Fröhliche Weihnachten allen!

Schade das es noch keinen Gewinner gibt...
Obwohl die Aufgaben witzig sind.

Vielleicht machen wir da einen Forumsport draus, auch nach der Verlosung...


----------



## DeadlyTear (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich wünsche euch auch alles frohe Weihnachten.
Auf das es bald wieder eine, oder noch mehrere lustige Aufgaben gibt.


----------



## Own3r (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Jetzt wird es wohl noch bis ins nächste Jahr dauern, bis man einen Gewinner findet. Das Gewinnspiel ist wirkllich kein "normales" Gewinnspiel. 

Allen wüsche ich ein frohes Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr - macht euch dann schon mal auf die neuen Aufgaben gefasst.


----------



## Schmidt (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Von mir auch ein schönes Fest euch allen!
Vielleicht liegt ja heut Abend ne Aufgabe unterm Baum


----------



## ATB (24. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht kommt Silvester eine neue Aufgabe 

Frohes Fest!!


----------



## Grunert (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Der Duke... ähhhmmmm Noblorros-Forever-Thread läuft also immernoch? 
Juhu, gleich mal die verpassten letzten Wochen nachlesen 

Euch Wahnsinnigen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## NOob95 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich wollt mich auch mal wieder melden, deshalb allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Morgen abend gibts sicher eine neue Aufgabe:
Lass in einem laufenden PC einen Böller explodieren.


----------



## ImBanane (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Morgen abend gibts sicher eine neue Aufgabe:
> Lass in einem laufenden PC einen Böller explodieren.


 
Das wäre viel zu einfach...
Eher:
*
Stufe XY - Ein Frohes neus Jahr!

*-Entferne den Lüfter deiner Grafikkarte und den deines Cpu's
-Lass Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2 auf den höchsten Einstellungen inklusive einem Grafik/Physx Benchmark laufen (eventuell noch ein paar HD-Filme laufen lassen)
-Lege eine leicht entzündbare Schnur an deinen CPU und an deine Grafikkarte
-Gib nun etwas Schwarzpulver in dein Case und RENN! Du hast etwa 10 Sekunden Zeit, das ist Hardwareabhängig!

--

Teilnahmeberechtig ist jeder der sein PC schrotten will!

--


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Immer noch zu einfach:
_-Fülle_ dein PC_Gehäuse mit handelsüblichen Böllern.
-Lass das Gehäuse mithilfe von handelsüblichen Sylvesterraketen unter freiem Himmel in die Luft steigen.
-Filme die Explosion
-Sammle die Überreste ein und mach ein Beweisfoto, dass du alle gefunden hast.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Nä langweilig. Die Leute müssen bluten!

Sitze eine Stunde vor Neujahr alleine in deinem Zimmer.
Verweile dort eine Stunde bis nach Neujahr.
Nim mit niemand anderem Kontakt auf.
Trinke in der Zeit mindestens 1 Liter Milch und nehme 12 Scheiben ungeröstetes Toastbrot zu dir.
In dieser Zeit überlegst du dir 3 Dinge, die zwar schlimm für dich wären, aber du machen würdest, wenn es um einen soooo tollen PC geht.
Belege dies mit einem live Cam-Chat über Skype bei der PCGH-Redaktion.


Sollte es nach dem Wettbewerb noch einen Gegner geben, muss dieser die 3 Aufgaben des anderen lösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Wie wäre es mit
"31.12.2011, 21:00 Uhr: _d.h. wenn die meisten schon den Alkohol angebrochen haben_
Schreibe und liefere innerhalb von 24 h einen Quellcode in einer von dir gewählten Programmiersprache, der ein 2D-Feuerwerk generiert (das Niveau von SpiderSolitärXP reicht)"


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich denke die meisten können keine Progammiersprache. 
Mir fällt leider nichts ironiches ein.


----------



## Re4dt (31. Dezember 2011)

Und ich denke der Post war eher ironisch gemeint........


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke die meisten können keine Progammiersprache.



Sinn der Sache ist doch, dass die meisten die Aufgabe nicht gelöst bekommen, oder?  Und eine Aufgabe, bei der Nerds im Vorteil sind, würde gut zu PCGH passen.
Wobei man für sowas relativ wenig kennen muss. Wir sind z.B. in Informatik seinerzeit kaum über einfache Schleifen und Konfigurationsbefehle für Teile der Oberfläche hinausgekommen, aber das hat trotzdem gereich, damit jemand ein Schneegestöber geschrieben hat.
Zugegeben: Bis er fertig war, war das auch weit und breit der einzige Schnee. Ggf. sollte eine Programmieraufgabe also etwas mehr Luft lassen, damit sich absolute Neulinge einlesen können.




Re4dt schrieb:


> Und ich denke der Post war eher ironisch gemeint........


 
wer weiß, wer weiß


----------



## Rizoma (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Wenn das Spielchen noch länger dauert kann der Gewinner den Rechner gleich weiterreichen an HNF Heinz Nixdorf MuseumsForum - Das weltgroesste Computermuseum in Paderborn


----------



## kero81 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Da gehört der jetzt schon hin.  Oder PCGH soll ihn an nen Fahnenmast schrauben und auf ihrem Parkplatz aufstellen.


----------



## Nosferatu05 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Soweit ich das verstanden habe:

Der ideelle Wert ist unschetzbar.
Der tatsächliche Wert läßt sich nur beim Schrotthändler erfragen.

So sinngemäß halt. Aber nun gut. Ich wollte ja nicht mehr sticheln


----------



## Own3r (31. Dezember 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das Spielchen noch länger dauert kann der Gewinner den Rechner gleich weiterreichen an HNF Heinz Nixdorf MuseumsForum - Das weltgroesste Computermuseum in Paderborn



Das Museum ist klasse, da würde der PC gut hinpassen. Inklusive einer Tafel über die Entstehung und des Gewinnspiels.


----------



## Spyware (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern und Mitlachenden eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...auf ein weiteres lustiges Jahr im Kampf um den Noblorros 
Viel Spaß und lasst es krachen!

ps: Letzter Kontrollbesuch dieses Jahr...jawohl


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Ich fände es cool, wenn der Gewinner den PC an das Nixdorf-Museum spendet. 
Die Casemodding-Sektion ist dort nämlich nicht wirklich vertreten. 

P.S. Ein neuer PC lohnt sich sowieso nicht mehr, dieses Jahr geht ja die Welt unter.


----------



## inzpekta (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



L.B. schrieb:


> P.S. Ein neuer PC lohnt sich sowieso nicht mehr, dieses Jahr geht ja die Welt unter.



Nur wenn der Fernmodding-Knopf hakt und sich selber moddet...

Hat Stephan Urlaub?
Es sei ihm gegönnt! Wer sich so schöne Aufgaben ausdenkt braucht Erholung!


----------



## ATB (8. Januar 2012)

Huch ich hab euch erschreckt! Wenn man überlegt, dass ich so spät ausgeschieden bin und mir das eine halbe Ewigkeit vorkommt und das Spiel immer noch läuft...


----------



## Axel_Foly (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

bin schon echt gespannt wie es weiter geht 
der mod wird echt kult werden ... nur das problem mit der hardwareaktualität wird hald schön langsam etwas krass


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 27 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- theoturtle
- ImBanane
- Spyware
- mei-sta
- 3mbryoyo

Ausgeschieden ist Patrick30 (kein Lösungsvorschlag). Danke fürs Mitmachen! Stufe 27 startet in wenigen Minuten (also genau dann, wenn niemand mehr damit rechnet. )


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*

*Stufe 27 - Trojanischer Fresskorb*
Das Gekreische war ohrenbetäubend, Bug F. Inders Ablenkungsmanöver schien aufzugehen. Während sich immer mehr der Com-Pu-Murda auf die extrem überdimensonierte Boombox  stürzten, hastete der Beta-Tester im Schutz der anbrechenden Dunkelheit am Rand des Lagers entlang. Sein Blick war fest auf die gefesselte Tastatur gerichtet.

Endlich hatte er den Baum erreicht. Während er mit seinem Taschenmesser den Strick bearbeitete, der die unglückliche Hardware an den Baum band, konnte er aus den Augenwinkel heraus beobachten, wie die kleinen Monster mit ihren Zahnbürsten wie von Sinnen auf das Radiogerät einschlugen. Ihre wütenden Schreie wurden nur noch von den Lautsprecherboxen des Ghettoblasters übertönt, der - dank Bug - auf Schnulzen FM 99.9 gestellt, unüberhörbar die schönsten Schlager der Woche spielte.

Gerade als Bug die letzten Fäden des Stricks durchsäbelte, brach plötzlich etwas Großes mit markerschütterndem Brüllen durch das Dickicht auf die Lichtung und lies die Erde erzittern. Bug riß die Tastatur mit einem beherzten Griff an sich. Als er herumwirbelte konnte er sehen, wie Sockus Glotzus vor Wut schäumend nach den Com-Pu-Murda schlug und biss, die in Panik völlig orientierungslos herumsprangen. Bug F. Inder klemmte sich die Tastatur unter den Arm, schlug sich durch das Dickicht und rannte los ...

Er verlangsamte seine Lauf erst dann, als er den Fuß des Monte Monetus erreicht hatte. Bedrohlich zeichnete sich die hoch aufragende Burg des bösen Magiers gegen den nächtlichen Himmel ab. „Verdammt! Wie komme ich da bloß rein?“ murmelte Bug F. Inder leise vor sich hin, als er begann, im Schatten der mächtigen Mauern die Festung zu umrunden. „Wenn ich Anschluss zu einem PC hätte, könnte ich dir vielleicht helfen.“ erklang plötzlich eine leicht abgehakte Stimme neben Bug. Der sonst so furchtlose Beta-Tester zuckte vor Schreck so heftig zusammen, das er sogar die Tastatur fallen ließ, die er bis jetzt fest umklammert hielt. „Autsch! Ein einfaches „Nein Danke!“ hätte völlig genügt!“, klapperte es jetzt von unten.

Bug starrte auf die am Boden liegende Tastatur, deren Tasten sich wie von Zauberhand ganz allein senkten und hoben. Langsam dämmerte es ihm. „Das tut mir leid! Ich wusste nicht, dass du zu der edlen Familie der magische Eingabegerät gehörst!“ entschuldigte sich Bug F. Inder und hob die leise vor sich hin klackernde Tastatur vorsichtig auf. „Schon gut - du hast bei mir für deine spektakuläre Rettungsaktion sowieso noch was gut“ antwortete sie. „Ich brauche nur eine Gelegenheit, mich mit einem PC kurzzuschliesen und ich kann dir hacken, was du willst! Du müsstest mich nur irgendwie ins Schloss einschleusen“ erklärte das Eingabegerät gut gelaunt.

Bug schaute sich um. Als sein Blick über die vielen achtlos in der Botanik verteilten Gegenstände (Profitgeilus Maximus versuchte nämlich, sich die Entsorgungsgebühren für seinen Müll zu ersparen, indem er den ganzen Unrat einfach durch die Fenster seiner Burg entsorgte) schweifte, begann er breit zu grinsen: “Schon mal was von einem trojanischen Fresskorb gehört?“

---

Gefordert ist ein Bild, konkret ein nicht manipuliertes Foto, auf dem folgendes zu sehen ist: 

- Ein folgendermaßen aufgebautes Szenario, das in einem Sandkasten aufgebaut ist, der auch als solcher zu erkennen ist:

- In einem mit Heu oder Stroh ausgelegten großen Wäschekorb/Waschkorb liegen:
- Ein Gartenzwerg
- Eine PC-Tastatur mit Weihnachtsmannmütze (rot mit weißer Bommelspitze) und langen Hasenohren aus einem beliebigen Material und einer mittig platzierten dicken großen Schleife
- Drei folgendermaßen verzierte Eier in der Größe eines handelsüblichen Hühnereis: Blaue Farbe mit Aluminiumstreifen, rote Farbe mit Aluminiumsternen, grüne Farbe mit Aluminiumdreiecken

Desweiteren ist zu sehen:
- Eine Sandburg mit dem Grundriß eines Orthogons:
- Auf dem Scheitel jedes Innenwinkels steht ein aus Sand erbauter Turm. Die Türme sind gut erkennbar mit je einem kleinen Fähnchen ausgestattet, das im Binärsystem aufsteigend ganzzahlig durchnummeriert ist. 
- Auf jeder Turmspitze steht eine brennende Kerze.
- Die Seiten werden durch aus Sand erbauten Mauern gebildet.
- Türme und Mauern sind mit Walnußschalen und/oder Haselnußschalen verziert.
- Die Türme überragen die Mauern deutlich.
- Dort wo sich die Diagonalen des Grundrisses schneiden, steht eine aus Draht geformter Figur mit menschlichen Umrissen, die einen Pinsel in einer Hand hält.
- Ein Zettel oder Schild, auf dem dein Benutzername im PCGHX-Forum steht

Es wird empfohlen, weitere Detailbilder hochzuladen, sofern auf einem Bild nicht alle erforderlichen Details zu erkennen sind; dabei ist die Editierungsregel (siehe unten) zu beachten. (Taktischer Hinweis: Spätes Hochladen verhindert, dass andere sich eure Lösung abgucken können.)  

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen. Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags. Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet. Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation, mehrere Bilder in einem Beitrag sind aber erlaubt (Editierungsregel beachten!).
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)


----------



## Spyware (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 26*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Stufe 27 startet in wenigen Minuten (also genau dann, wenn niemand mehr damit rechnet. )



Damit rechnen schon, aber was nützt mir das bei einer solch teuflischen überirdisch demütigenden gemeinen verachteten erniedrigenden abgrundtief peinlichen Aufgabe 
Ich hasse es


----------



## skyw8lk3r (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

oha das ist ja ne aufgabe...da bin ich ja mal auf die bilder gespannt


----------



## Nosferatu05 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Ich sehe die letzten Verbliebenen schon wie Irre die Märkte abklappern.


----------



## ATB (17. Januar 2012)

Das ist Hardcore


----------



## Re4dt (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

HOLY  Leute ihr tut mir Leid! Aber eure Schuld  Bin gespannt wie viele diesmal ausscheiden. 

Seit wann gibt Stephan Taktische Tipps?


----------



## ImBanane (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Die Aufgabe war diesmal nicht ganz so einfach (also ziemlich "Oho!"  ). Das Schwierigste war das "Aufhauen" des eingefrorenen Sandes . 

Ich habe das Männchen aus Draht mit dem Pinsel noch einmal gesondert fotografiert, da es sich auf dem Detailbild am "Set" nicht so gut vom Untergrund abhebt.


----------



## Spyware (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Die Aufgabe war diesmal nicht ganz so einfach (also ziemlich "Oho!"  ). Das Schwierigste war das "Aufhauen" des eingefrorenen Sandes .


Frechheit, die eigene Sandkiste höchstwahrscheinlich...pff


----------



## 3mbryoyo (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

ich hab den besten Gartenzwerg der Welt


----------



## theoturtle (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich war das schwierigste einen Gartenzwerg aufzutreiben ... vor allem einen der nicht nur 2,4 cm gross ist und aus einen Ei stammt.
Ist schon etwas seltsam ...


----------



## Spyware (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Der eisige Sand hatte es in sich, war praktisch komplett ungeeignet zum Bauen, was auf den Bildern ersichtlich ist, aber für die nächstes Stufe sollte es reichen  Ihr glaubt es nicht, wie es ist, wenn einer euch die ganze Zeit beim Bauen durchs Fenster beobachtet


----------



## inzpekta (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Da waren es nur noch vier...

Glückwunsch an alle die hier noch abliefern können!
RESPEKT


----------



## Arazis (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Auf jeden Fall Respekt für das Durchhaltevermögen, glaube wirklich der Rechner wird legendär. Wünsche mir einen Bericht im Heft dazu, und
weiterhin viel Freude beim Betrachten und an die Beteiligten.


----------



## ImBanane (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Ich bin ja mal gespannt wann es weitergeht 
Und ich muss Arazis zustimmen.... ein Bericht im PCGHX Magazin wär verdammt cool


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wann es hier weiter geht.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 28 sind folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- theoturtle
- ImBanane
- Spyware
- 3mbryoyo

Ausgeschieden ist mei-sta mangels Lösungsvorschlag (bzw. stärker ausgeprägtem Sinn für Vernunft. ) Danke fürs Mitmachen! Stufe 28 startet in wenigen Minuten.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 27*

*Stufe 28 - Bug hat sich was ausgehackt*
Der trojanischen Fresskorb war im Nu zusammengestellt: Flink und mit spitzen Fingern hatte Bug F. Inder aus dem Müllberg einige Dinge gefischt und sie zu einen Second-Hand-Presentkorb recycelt. „Sieht fast wie neu aus, Sir Bug!“,klapperte das magische Eingabegerät anerkennend. „In der Tat – Danke! Woher weißt du denn meinen Namen?“, wunderte sich Bug F. Inder. „ In ganz  Pezegehalien gibt es nur einen einzigen Beta-Tester, der es schafft, jeden x-beliebigen Radioempfänger in Bruchteilen von Sekunden auf Schnulzen-FM 99.9 zu stellen!“, verkündete die Tastatur. „Ähm, ja ...“, meinte Bug etwas verlegen, „… und mit wem habe ich die Ehre?“ „Ach wie unhöflich von mir. Ich habe mich ja noch gar nicht vorgestellt. Ich bin Count Kenny van Keyboard. Aber du darfst Kenny zu mir sagen.“ Und mit diesen Worten hatte sich die adelige Tastatur auch schon mithilfe ihres Anschlusskabels in den Fresskorb hineingezogen und machte es sich dort in einem vertrockneten Heubüschel gemütlich.

Operation „Trojanischer Fresskorb“ konnte somit starten. Ganz in seiner Rolle als unterbezahlter und Überstunden geplagter Paketzusteller aufgehend, trug Bug den Korb laut fluchend vor das Haupttor der riesigen Burg von Profitgeilus Maximus und stellte ihn dort vorsichtig ab. Er läutete einmal kurz und ungeduldig und ließ dann seine Lieferung mit den Worten „Für‘s Warten werde ich nicht bezahlt, Mann!“ zurück. Allerdings nicht ohne sich noch schnell von seinem neuen Freund zu verabschieden. „Viel Glück, Sir Kenny!“ flüsterte der Beta-Tester, bevor er endgültig in die Dunkelheit der Nacht entschwand. 

Count Kenny van Keyboard müsste auch gar nicht lange warten, bis das Tor einen Spalt weit geöffnet wurde und Profitgeilus Maximus höchstpersönlich den Kopf heraussteckte. „Oh wie schön, ein weiteres Geschenk meiner treudoofen, dummdämlichen Untertanen, hehe!“ freute sich der  böse Magier, als er den Presentkorb erblickte. „Ein neues Keyboard? Wie praktisch - genau zur rechten Zeit! Bei meiner alten Tastatur sind der Ziffernblock und die €-Taste schon total ausgeleiert." „Na toll“, dachte sich Kenny mit wachsendem Unbehagen. Für eine Flucht war es jetzt allerdings zu spät.  

Profitgeilus Maximus hatte schon sein Arbeitszimmer erreicht und schaffte mit einem energischen Wisch über den völlig zugemüllten Tisch etwas Platz, um das neue Eingabegerät ablegen zu können. Schnell schloss er Count Kenny van Keyboard an den Hauptrechner der magischen Zitadelle an, welcher auch sofort eine Fehlermeldung ausspuckte. Bei der Tastatur handele es sich angeblich um „neue nicht identifizierbare Hardware“. Der Magier stöhnte und begann fluchend das Zimmer nach Literatur, die bei der Fehlerbehebung helfen könnte, zu durchwühlen und ließ sich schließlich mit einem riesigen Stapel Bücher und Zeitschriften vor dem PC niedersinken. Es dauerte nur wenige Minuten, bis der böse Herrscher über seiner Lektüre laut schnarchend zusammensank.

Darauf hatte Sir Kenny nur gewartet. Als er sich ganz sicher war, dass sich der Magier auch wirklich im Land der Träume befand, begann er, sich durch die Dateien der Schlossrechner zu arbeiten. Seine Daten verwaltete Profitgeilus Maximus genauso gut wie er sein Zimmer aufräumte, nämlich gar nicht. Ein magisches Eingabegerät, das nicht so tapfer und zielstrebig wie Kenny gewesen wäre, hätte es nie geschafft, sich nicht im fast undurchdringlichen Datendschungel hoffnungslos zu verirren und aus dem Wust von völlig zusammenhangslosen Ordnern und Dokumenten ihrgendwelche brauchbaren Informationen zu ziehen.

Auch das intelligente Keyboard war anfangs recht verwirrt über die Angaben, die es zum Öffnen des Lieferanteneingangs gefunden hatte: Fünf Rechner der Burg mussten nacheinander einen bestimmten Code an das Verriegelungssystem des Hintereingangs senden, um diesen zu öffnen. Außer den Namen der PCs und ein paar kryptischen Aufzeichnungen ihrer Hardwarekomponenten und den Codierungsschlüsseln gab es keine weiteren Hinweise. 

---

Bringe die 5 PCs, deren Namen  „Core 3 Duo“ , „Core i8-876“ ,  „Bagger FX“ , „Llahmo“ und „ Venom III“ lauten, und die sich in den Eigenschaften Kernanzahl, Kerntakt, TDP, Sockel und Sonderausstattung alle von einander unterscheiden, in die für die Aktivierung richtige Reihenfolge.
Ermittle für jeden Computer den Aktivierungscode  der sich aus
-der Ziffer der Kernanzahl
- der Zahl der GHz
- der Wattzahl
- dem Anfangsbuchstaben des angeschlossenen Geräts
zusammensetzt.

Hinweise:
- Der „Llahmo“ wird als dritter PC gestartet
- Die TDP des Hochleistungsprozessors mit 8 Kernen beträgt 45 Watt
- Der Computer mit 90 Watt TDP besitzt eine Sockel-Drölf Hauptplatine
- Der „Core 3 Duo“ folgt direkt nach dem „Venom III“
- Der auf 2,0 GHz getaktete Prozessor gehört der 10-Watt-TDP-Klasse an
- Der PC, der mit einem Dual-Core läuft, wird direkt vor dem PC mit 5 Kernen aktiviert
- Die Taktfrequenz des Zweikerners beträgt 3,3 GHz  
- Der Rechner über den ein Neutrinozwirbler bedient werden kann, ist mit dem Sockel A ausgestattet 
- Der PC, der als Dritter aktiviert wird, ist auf 4,8 GHz getaktet
- Der alte Single-Core wertet die Daten eines Quantenfluxkompensator aus
- Mit der Aktivierung des „Core i8-876“ ist die Kette der Aktivierung abgeschlossen
- 65 Watt beträgt die TDP der CPU des zuerst zu aktivierenden Rechners 
- Der Rechner der den Materieinhalator kontrolliert, muss unmittelbar vor oder nach dem PC mit  Sockel 1337 aktiviert werden
-  Der Computer mit Sockel 666 wird direkt vor oder nach dem PC, der die Quantenfluxkompensator-Datenbank verwaltet, aktiviert
- Mit dem „Venom III“ startet die Aktivierung der PCs
- Der Rechner der die Kryoplasmazentrifuge steuert, hat einen Kerntakt von 4,1 GHz
- Der Rechner mit 65-Watt-TDP-Prozessor muss direkt vor oder nach dem Quadcore-PC aktiviert werden
- Mit 150 Watt TDP ist der Rechner der den Gammastrahlenspaltzylinder überwacht, derjenige mit der höchsten Abwärme
- Als Vorletzter muss der „Bagger FX“ aktiviert werden
- Der PC, der den Materieinhalator steuert, wird direkt vor oder nach dem Computer mit 3,8 GHz Taktfrequenz aktiviert
- In einem der Rechner ist ein Sockel 2012 verbaut

Gefordert ist folgendes:
- Es wird kein Lösungsvorschlag innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten im Forum veröffentlicht. Das Missachten dieser Regel führt zum Ausscheiden des Teilnehmers!
- Ein einziger Lösungsvorschlag wird dem Nutzer PCGH_Stephan als Private Nachricht (nicht als Profilnachricht!) mit dem Betreff "NobLorRos" zugeschickt.
- Der Inhalt der PN muss für jeden der fünf PCs folgende Daten in der vorgegebenen Reihenfolge   (Platz in der Reihenfolge | Name | Kernanzahl | Kerntakt | TDP | Sockel |  Sonderausstattung | Code )    beinhalten - bitte Trennzeichen verwenden!
- Achtet darauf, keine Tippfehler zu machen! 

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind alle hier aufgeführten Community-Mitglieder.


----------



## skyw8lk3r (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

da wird mir ja schon beim lesen schlecht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Die Aufgabe ist sehr schön...
Ich glaub ich setz mich mal just for fun dran.
Die Reihenfolge der Prozessoren müsste jeder hinbekommen, der Rest sieht auch einfach aus.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Heiliger Vater Gottes...Respekt an alle die noch im Rennen sind und auch an alle die schon raus sind.
Jeder von euch hätte sich das Teil wohl wahrlich verdient!


----------



## Fifadoc (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Die Aufgabe gefällt mir. ich glaub ich lös sie zum Spass auch. Die Aufgabe weckt sehr schön den Knobeltrieb des Mathematikers


----------



## inzpekta (9. Februar 2012)

Kein Wunder das das hier so lange dauert.  Wenn man sich solche Aufgaben ausdenken muss.

@Stephan: Wie viele Liter Kaffee sind bei wievielen durchgemachten Nächten geflossen? 

Halt! Nicht verraten... Das sollen die verbliebenen Teilnehmer in der nächsten Aufgabe errechnen... 

 für diese Stufe. Und schon mal den dicksten Respekt an alle die hier abliefern.


----------



## Fifadoc (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Die Aufgabe is echt lustig. Hat spass gemacht. Am längsten hats gedauert sich eine sinnvolle Methodik zur Lösung zu überlegen. Fand sie aber sogar etwas einfacher als die "Suche 20 Gegenstände und Fahre damit 40km fürn Foto" Aufgaben. Bei denen hätte ich schon mehr als 1x aufgegeben ^^


----------



## ImBanane (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Wer hat denn von uns restlichen vier die Aufgabe gemacht? 
Nach meiner Meinung habe ich die Aufgabe gelöst, könnte aber auch totaler Quatsch sein


----------



## Spyware (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Wer hat denn von uns restlichen vier die Aufgabe gemacht?
> Nach meiner Meinung habe ich die Aufgabe gelöst, könnte aber auch totaler Quatsch sein



Haben bestimmt alle gemacht, so auch ich.
Die Lösung habe ich zwar vor dem Abschicken penibel geprüft (Leider nur mein Auge...somit könnten durchaus Fehler sein^^), wobei ich auch hier der Meinung bin, dass sich alle deiner Einschätzung anschließen


----------



## turbosnake (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Fifadoc könnte ja seine Lösung hier einstellen, da jetzt eh keiner mehr lösen darf.
Dann hätten alle einen Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## theoturtle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Natürlich habe auch ich einen Lösungsvorschlag eingereicht. Ich denke dass er inhaltlich richtig ist (aber wer weiss), nur ob die Form stimmt darüber mach ich mir am meisten Sorgen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Alle vier verbliebenen Teilnehmer haben Lösungsvorschläge für die Stufe 28 eingeschickt und zwar in folgender Reihenfolge:
theoturtle - 09.02.2012 00:34
ImBanane - 09.02.2012 14:21
3mbryoyo - 09.02.2012 17:39
Spyware - 09.02.2012 18:14

Kommen wir zu des Rätsels Lösung:


Name|Kernanzahl|Kerntakt|TDP|Sockel|Sonderausstattung|Aktivierungscode
Venom III|1 Kern|3,8 GHz|65 Watt|Sockel 1337|Quantenfluxkompensator|1-3,8-65-Q
Core 3 Duo|4 Kerne|2,0 GHz|10 Watt|Sockel 666|Materieinhalator|4-2,0-10-M
Llahmo|8 Kerne|4,8 GHz|45 Watt|Sockel A|Neutrinozwirbler|8-4,8-45-N 
Bagger FX|2 Kerne|3,3 GHz|150 Watt|Sockel 2012|Gammastrahlenspaltzylinder|2-3,3-150-G
Core i8-876|5 Kerne|4,1 GHz|90 Watt|Sockel Drölf|Kryoplasmazentrifuge|5-4,1-90-KDiese Reihenfolge war in jedem Lösungsvorschlag zu sehen, was bedeutet, dass bei dieser Stufe kein Teilnehmer ausgeschieden ist.

Teilnahmeberechtigt für die Stufe 29 sind somit folgende Community-Mitglieder:
- theoturtle
- ImBanane
- Spyware
- 3mbryoyo

Ich bin wirklich über die Hartnäckigkeit der Teilnehmer erstaunt. 
Leider bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas ratlos, was den weiteren Verlauf angeht. Fakt ist, dass bei steigender Komplexität der Aufgaben auch die Zeit zum Erstellen der Aufgaben deutlich zunimmt, was bei begrenzter Freizeit und einem gewissen Qualitätsanspruch dazu führt, dass es noch länger dauern könnte, bis ein Gewinner ermittelt wurde. Daher möchte ich - primär von den verbliebenen Teilnehmern - wissen: Ist es euch wichtiger, dass das aktuelle Regelwerk beibehalten wird oder soll es modifiziert werden, sodass sich vermutlich schneller ein Gewinner findet?


----------



## ImBanane (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Hey,
erstmal ein großes Lob für das Fortschreiben der Geschichte und die immer anspruchsvollen Aufgaben. Ich glaube wir vier sind alle gleich hartnäckig und wollen uns keine Fehler mehr erlauben. Ich bin für den Vorschlag, dass die Regeln "modifiziert" werden sollen, da dies sonst eine "Never-Ending-Story" wird . Außerdem brennt der NobLorRos und seine Peripherie sicher auch schon darauf benutzt zu werden .

Mfg
ImBanane


----------



## Spyware (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Von mir ebenfalls an dieser Stelle ein riesen Lob für Stephans Anstrengungen uns aus dem Spiel zu befördern! 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass zwar eine kleine Verschärfung der Regeln durchaus noch möglich wäre, aber, um wirklich etwas gegen unsere Hartnäckigkeit zu finden, müsste man die Regeln derart verschärfen, dass es wieder ungerecht für den ein oder anderen werden könnte. Ich könnte dieses Spiel noch ewig weiter spielen, jedoch merkt man insgesamt schon eine gewisse "Müdigkeit". Die Aufgaben werden immer seltener und ich kann es auch nachvollziehen...so etwas nebenbei zu betreiben ist  für Stephan sicher auch eine gewisse Belastung. Ganz abgesehen davon, ist das gute Stück immer noch PC-Hardware und altert exponentiell mit dem Spiel...nicht das die Kondensatoren beim Eintreffen schon alle kaputt sind und ich Stromschläge bei Berührung des Power-Knopfes bekomme 
Aus diesem Grund bin ich für eine Verlosung unter den letzten 4 Hinterbliebenen...wo sonst hat man eine solch gute Chance.
Keiner kann sich dann beschweren und das Spiel hat uns ja auch Spaß gemacht. Um die Anstrengungen der Anderen auch zu entlohnen könnte man die zusätzlichen Preise ja an diese verlosen, oder Stephan findet irgendeinen "unbrauchbaren" Müll auf seinem Schreibtisch


----------



## ATB (17. Februar 2012)

Boah! Das läuft ja immer noch!  wann wird es wohl Enden!?
Wie wäre es mit einer Schnitzeljagd auf der CeBit?


----------



## inzpekta (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Spyware schrieb:


> ... oder Stephan findet irgendeinen "unbrauchbaren" Müll auf seinem Schreibtisch



...ja...sowas wie ne hd 7970...
Die holt er dann aus'm Papierkorb wieder raus... 

Immer dieser unnütze Werbemüll


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Also ganz ehrlich? Respekt Leute, dass ihr es bis hierhin durchgehalten habt 
Ihr seid alle verrückt. Aber im positiven Sinne... 
Wäre zu gerne noch dabei.

Aber auch ein riesen Lob an Stephan für seine ganze Arbeit und Kreativität, die er hier hineinsteckt.


----------



## Spyware (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



inzpekta schrieb:


> ...ja...sowas wie ne hd 7970...
> Die holt er dann aus'm Papierkorb wieder raus...
> 
> Immer dieser unnütze Werbemüll



Unverschämtheit...an sowas hätte ich doch nie gedacht  
Eine 7950er würds doch auch vollkommen tun...und eine Karte weniger bedeutet wiederum weniger Arbeit für Stephan


----------



## theoturtle (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Nach reiflicher Überlegung und mit Rücksichtnahme auf Stephan bin ich auch bereit das Ganze zu einem Ende zu bringen. Schliesslich will ich nicht in 60 Jahren sagen müssen ich habe den NobLorRos PC nur deswegen gewonnen, weil meine Konkurrenten an Altersschwäche gestorben sind. 
Und Spyware muss ich da beipflichten, wir haben schon genug mitgemacht als dass wir jetzt aufgeben würden und verschärfte Regeln würden nur zu einer gewissen Unfairness führen. 
Daher stimme auch ich für eine Verlosung, allerdings sollte keiner leer ausgehen. Das Zubehörpaket könnte man ja sinnvoll aufteilen und vielleicht noch ne Kleinigkeit oben drauf legen (6970 reicht vollkommen  ... zur not tuts auch n Abo)

Und eines muss noch gesagt werden : Meine lieben Konkurrenten, es ist mir eine Ehre gegen Sie anzutreten !


----------



## ImBanane (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Und eines muss noch gesagt werden : Meine lieben Konkurrenten, es ist mir eine Ehre gegen Sie anzutreten !



Das ist mir ebenfalls eine Ehre! 

Ich muss ebenfalls Spyware und theoturtle voll und ganz zustimmen. 
Ich denke auch dass der Gewinner den NobLorRos bekommt und der Rest wird dann unter den 3 anderen Teilnehmern verteilt, so dass wirklich niemand leer ausgehen muss.


----------



## inzpekta (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Vielleicht macht man eine Abstimmung der Communtity.
Alle Bilder der verbliebenen Teilnehmer werden nochmal präsentiert und dann wird eine Woche lang abgestimmt.

Sollen doch alle mit entscheiden, das würde einer Verlosung gleich kommen, und
es wäre für alle transparent und fair, und man hat gleich ein Treppchen...


----------



## Spyware (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Mir war es auch eine große Ehre gegen solch belebende Konkurrenz anzutreten. Herzlichen Dank! (Wenn AMD nur auch so entschlossen wäre )
Dank auch dafür, dass euch mein Vorschlag gefällt. 



inzpekta schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht man eine Abstimmung der Communtity.



Das wäre natürlich auch eine gute Möglichkeit...eine Abstimmung mit kleinem Artikel auf der Main dazu.
Aber warten wir mal Stephans Antwort ab, was er von unserem Vorschlag hält, und wie er weiter vorgehen will 

Edit: 3mbryoyo sollte auch noch seine Meinung kundtun dürfen!
Eine Möglichkeit wäre z.B. auch noch, wenn Stephan 4 Zettel mit unseren Namen schreibt, und die dann von irgendjemandem in der Redaktion ziehen lässt...mit Video natürlich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Wie wäre es, wenn die bislang ausgeschiedenen Teilnehmer die Entscheidung treffen? (ggf. gewichtet, so dass die Stimmen derjenigen, die Länger durchgehalten haben, mehr zählen)
Und ein Video will ich von der feierlichen Übergabe in der Red sehen.


----------



## Own3r (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn die bislang ausgeschiedenen Teilnehmer die Entscheidung treffen? (ggf. gewichtet, so dass die Stimmen derjenigen, die Länger durchgehalten haben, mehr zählen)
> Und ein Video will ich von der feierlichen Übergabe in der Red sehen.



Die Idee fände ich gut, da das Gewinnspiel sonst noch ein paar Jahre weiter gehen wird.


----------



## kero81 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es total beknackt das Gewinnspiel so lange hinzuziehen. Das hat jetzt nix mit Noblorros zu tun, aber wenn dann irgendwann mal jemand den PC gewonnen hat ist der doch echt schon sau alt. Ich verstehe nicht warum man einen "sehr alten" PC verlost, das isz doch wie als wenn man Klopapier gewinnt. Irgendwie nutzlos... Vielleicht sollte man jetzt hier mal zu einem Ende kommen.


----------



## theoturtle (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man einen "sehr alten" PC verlost, das isz doch wie als wenn man Klopapier gewinnt. Irgendwie nutzlos...


 
Warum so negativ ? Noch nicht gefrühstückt ?
Klar ist ein "sehr neuer" PC viel besser, aber nutzlos wie Klopapier ?  Gestatte die Frage - was benutzt du auf der Toilette ? Geldscheine ?

Ich persönlich habe in erster Linie aus Spass am Gewinnspiel mitgemacht - weil es mal nicht beinhaltet hat, dass jemand Photoshop-Guru ist oder die krasseste Hardwareausstattung inklusive Wohnzimmer-Appartment-Penthouse besitzt  -  Sondern eher meinen Anforderungen entspricht : sei bekloppt und zeig es jedem  !
 Und meinen alten Core2 könnt der N-PC01 schon gut ersetzten ...

Außerdem finde ich es beachtlich wie viel Arbeit und organisatorischer Aufwand hinter dem Projekt steckt. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht begann das schon Anfang 2010 und hat bis Mitte 2011 gedauert. Ist natürlich schon ne Weile her - aber um es mit den Worten von Alfred E. Neumann zu sagen : Na und ?


----------



## ImBanane (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich verstehe nicht warum man sich immer (okay immer ist vielleicht übertrieben, aber dennoch oft  ) nur beschweren kann. Mir hat das Spiel auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich denke ich habe in erster Linie deswegen mitgemacht. Natürlich war der NobLorRos immer das Ziel das ich mir gesetzt hab, und ich denke der könnte auch meinen alten AMD-DualCore gut ersetzen. Außerdem wurde in diesen PC sehr viel Zeit und Mühe gesteckt, was man dem PC ja auch anmerkt, und das schätze ich.

Und derjenige der hier gewinnt bekommt den PC als "Geschenk" (muss nichts zahlen etc.) und ich denke da sollte man sich nicht beschweren dürfen dass das Geschenk zu schlecht sei, und mir würde die Hardware völlig ausreichen!

Außerdem: Wer will später nicht sagen können:"Ich habe diesen PC in einem Spiel gegen 500 Leute gewonnen! "


----------



## Spyware (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ihr zwei sprecht mir aus der Seele. Es geht hier nun mal nicht nur um Leistung. Der PC ist einzigartig, das Gewinnspiel hat es so noch nicht gegeben!
Wer weiß, vielleicht wird man ja sogar noch verewigt in einer gewissen Zeitschrift 
Und was die Leistung betrifft...abgesehen von meinem Arbeitsnotebook hat mein PC@Home noch einen P4 drinnen...spielen ist da nicht mehr, jetzt im Winter kann man den wenigstens als Heizungsersatz verwenden 
Sollte jemand den Noblorros als zu alt ansehen und schon einen ausgedienten neueren PC zur Verfügung haben, dann kann er mir diesen sehr gerne als Trostpreis übersenden


----------



## wheeler (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

04.08.2011 

das muss ja ein tolles gewinnspiel sein lol...wie lange läuft das noch??? nicht das ich es verpasse,und der startpost ist ja auch VOLL aktuell,da sind die noch bei stufe 9


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Zu den Vorschlägen:
- Regel-Verschärfung: Hier kann ich mir entweder eine Verkürzung der Zeitperiode vorstellen oder die Regel, dass immer der Teilnehmer ausfällt, der zuletzt den Lösungsvorschlag einreicht.
- Abstimmung: Da bin ich sehr skeptisch, da ich in der Vergangenheit schon viel Zeit damit verbracht habe, manipulierte Abstimmungsergebnisse im Forum auseinanderzunehmen. Ich bin zwar fest davon überzeugt, dass die vier übrigen Teilnehmer keine krummen Touren durchführen würden, aber Stimmungsmache gegen bestimmte Teilnehmer o.ä. - insbesondere auch von Nicht-Teilnehmern - scheinen mir ein relativ schlecht zu kalkulierendes Risiko zu sein.
- Verlosung: Für mich sicherlich die einfachste Lösung, aber für die drei Pechvögel vermutlich auch die enttäuschendste Lösung; ggf. auch relativ intransparent.

Eigene Idee:
- Sudden-Death-Lösung: Eine letzte Aufgabe wird gestellt und der Teilnehmer mit dem ersten korrekten Lösungsvorschlag geht als Gewinner des NobLorRos-PCs hervor. Die Aufgabe könnte wie bisher entweder zufällig gestartet werden oder vielleicht als Event zu einem vorher bekanntgegebenen Termin (Wochenende?). Über den Termin könnte ggf. unter den vier Teilnehmern verbindlich abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Gast1111 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



> Eigene Idee:
> - Sudden-Death-Lösung: Eine letzte Aufgabe wird gestellt und der  Teilnehmer mit dem ersten korrekten Lösungsvorschlag geht als Gewinner  des NobLorRos-PCs hervor. Die Aufgabe könnte wie bisher entweder  zufällig gestartet werden oder vielleicht als Event zu einem vorher  bekanntgegebenen Termin (Wochenende?). Über den Termin könnte ggf. unter  den vier Teilnehmern verbindlich abgestimmt werden.


 Ich würde einen feststehenden Termin vorschlagen, an dem alle 4 Zeit haben, sonst hocken die den ganzen Tag vorm PC und warten drauf


----------



## inzpekta (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich würde einen feststehenden Termin vorschlagen, an dem alle 4 Zeit haben, sonst hocken die den ganzen Tag vorm PC und warten drauf


 
Bin ich auch für...
Guter Vorschlag! Aber die vier sollen selbst entscheiden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Abstimmung: Da bin ich sehr skeptisch, da ich in der Vergangenheit schon viel Zeit damit verbracht habe, manipulierte Abstimmungsergebnisse im Forum auseinanderzunehmen. Ich bin zwar fest davon überzeugt, dass die vier übrigen Teilnehmer keine krummen Touren durchführen würden, aber Stimmungsmache gegen bestimmte Teilnehmer o.ä. - insbesondere auch von Nicht-Teilnehmern - scheinen mir ein relativ schlecht zu kalkulierendes Risiko zu sein.



Mit der foreninternen Lösung könntest du das nur machen, wenn die Macht der Admins eine Beschränkung der Abstimmenden zulässt (könnte man den Zugang vielleicht über eine Interessensgemeinschaft begrenzen? Nutzergruppen sind ja verdammt aufwendig anzulegen), so dass definitiv nur diejenigen abstimmen können, die eben z.B. Teilnehmer waren. (Alternativ die ähnlich mühselige Variante: Man macht eine öffentliche Abstimmung und muss dann anschließend jeden Account, der eigentlich gar nicht hätte abstimmen sollen, von Hand rausrechnen)

Losen ist natürlich wesentlich einfacher - mal gucken, was die anderen beiden verbliebenden dazu sagen.


(weitere passende Idee, die mir gerade kommt: E-Sport. Jeder der vier darf ein Spiel=Disziplin nennen. In jeder Disziplin gibt es gleich viele Runden, in denen je zwei gegeneinander antreten. Wer am Ende -wann das ist machen die vier am besten unter sich aus- die meisten Siege hat, ist würdiger Besitzer des Käsmods)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Oder eine Juryentscheidung:
Es wird eine Jury bestimmt (z.B. die PCGH-Redaktion), die dann aus den Lösungsbildern einer eher kreativen "Masteraufgabe" den Sieger bestimmt.


----------



## Spyware (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich bin, auch wenn es langweilig erscheint, immer noch für eine  Abstimmung/Verlosung in der Redaktion oder in einem kleinem  Benutzerumfeld.
Wenn es zu einer Verlosung kommen sollte, dann würde ich an Stephans  stelle 4 Zettel mit den jeweiligen Namen in ein Kuvert geben und dann  eines von einem vertrauenswürdigen Mitarbeiter ziehen lassen. Das ganze  Prozedere sollte auf Video aufgenommen werden und hier im Forum  reingestellt werden. (Das Zusatzpaket könnte man aufteilen, je nach Wert, und an den 2-4 gezogenen vergeben)

Die anderen Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht und klingen auf den ersten  Blick spannend, aber wenn man genauer nachdenkt.... Hier meine  Begründung: Wenn man bei der letzten Aufgabe verliert, weil man dann  nicht der Schnellste war, dann ist man genauso enttäuscht, wie, wenn man  durch eine Verlosung verloren hat. Mit dem Unterschied, dass die  Verlosung zu 99,99% gerecht ist und die Aufgabe unter Umständen immer  einen Vorteil für irgendjemanden mitbringt. Man müsste also, wenn auf  Zeit, mehrere Aufgaben mit verschiedenem Charakter machen und Punkte  vergeben (1,2,3,4) und diese dann Über die Aufgaben zusammenzählen.  Jedoch haben wir ja schon gesagt, dass die Luft bei den Aufgaben raus  ist...das könnte sich wieder länger ziehen.
Außerdem bin ich lieber kreativ und stresse mich nicht gerne...die Aufgabe hat dann vermutlich einer in 5 Minuten gelöst, wenn er halt zufällig alle Sachen parat hatte. Spaß macht das auch keinen, wenn man sich so beeilen muss. Und wenn man nicht gerade 5 Helfer hat, dann könnte es auch zu einem Nachteil werden...schon alleine, wenn das Internet mal wieder zickt 

Also wie kann man eine Verlosung spannender machen? 
Ich schlage noch eine letzte Masteraufgabe vor (bei der ich dann sicher rausfliege ), bei der als Abschluss sozusagen extrem geile Bilder rauskommen...damit  die im Forum auch noch was zu sehen bekommen, und unter denen, die diese  Aufgabe überstehen, wird verlost. Der Gewinner muss beim Eintreffen des  Noblorros noch ein letztes Bild mit dem Noblorros anfertigen....das  Setting dafür sollen sich alle Mitglieder und Mitleser ausdenken und  vlt. darüber abstimmen....natürlich kann man den Gewinner dann nicht  mehr zwingen, aber ich glaube es würde jeder aus Ehre machen 
Hoffe, ihr stimmt mir soweit zu....dann warten wir mal auf die anderen Drei


----------



## ImBanane (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich tendire auch immer noch zur Abstimmung oder gar zur Verlosung. Ich vermute nähmlich, dass es, wie Spyware es schon gesagt hat, ziemlich stressig werden kann wenn es nach dem Prinzip geht "der letzte fliegt raus". Klar wär es auch eine Lösung dem Gewinnspiel ein Ende zu setzen, doch ich kann mich nicht ganz damit anfreunden. 

Eine Idee wäre, ich glaube das wurde schon erwähnt, dass man die ganze Redaktion zusammentrommelt ( wortwörtlich natürlich!  ). Jeder einzelne soll dann seine Stimme an einen der vier Teilnehmer abgeben, und zwar an denjenigen von dem man denkt, dass er die kreativsten/schönsten Bilder geschossen hat (das ist dann zwar sehr subjektiv, dennoch denke ich würde das ebenfalls funktionieren).

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre die Verlosung, welche natürlich gerecht aublaufen sollte. Man könnte diese dann so gestalten wie Spyware das schon erwähnt hat.

So damit fehlen dann nur noch 2 weiter Meinungen . Bin mal gespannt was sie dazu sagen werden.... 



Spyware schrieb:


> Also wie kann man eine Verlosung spannender machen?
> Ich schlage noch eine letzte Masteraufgabe vor (bei der ich dann sicher rausfliege ),  bei der als Abschluss sozusagen extrem geile Bilder rauskommen...damit   die im Forum auch noch was zu sehen bekommen, und unter denen, die  diese  Aufgabe überstehen, wird verlost. Der Gewinner muss beim  Eintreffen des  Noblorros noch ein letztes Bild mit dem Noblorros  anfertigen....das  Setting dafür sollen sich alle Mitglieder und  Mitleser ausdenken und  vlt. darüber abstimmen....natürlich kann man den  Gewinner dann nicht  mehr zwingen, aber ich glaube es würde jeder aus  Ehre machen
> Hoffe, ihr stimmt mir soweit zu....dann warten wir mal auf die anderen Drei



@Spyware das habe ich irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## theoturtle (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Hatte das auch nicht so ganz verstanden mit der letzten Master-Aufgabe - dann könnte man doch gleich normal weitermachen, oder ?

Meine Meinung :
Regelverschärfungen, Zeiteinschränkungen, KO-Runden oder Ähnliches führen wahrscheinlich zu Problemen - ich gebe zu ich bin nicht immer der Hellste und brauch manchmal was länger. 

Und da wir schon 2 Stimmen für die Verlosung haben schliesse ich mich dem an. Ob ich mich jetzt ärgere weil das Glück/Schicksal entschieden hat oder weil ich zu dämlich/langsam bin - da ist mir persönlich das Schicksal lieber. Und letztlich hätte ja auch jeder von uns verdient den Preis zu bekommen. 

Bin aber trotzdem dafür das Zubehör an den Rest aufzuteilen - Ne neue Maus oder ein Gamepad wäre doch viel besserererer als garnix .


----------



## ImBanane (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem dafür das Zubehör an den Rest aufzuteilen - Ne neue Maus oder ein Gamepad wäre doch viel besserererer als garnix .



Da stimm ich voll und ganz zu 

Ich könnte auch ein Programm schreiben dass einen der vier zufällig (zufällig...) jemanden zum Gewinner ernennt (bitte dann nicht wundern wenn immer "ImBanane" als Output dasteht! )


----------



## Spyware (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> @Spyware das habe ich irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden



Hehe, ok, da habe ich mich wohl nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt
Die Verlosung kann man so natürlich nicht spannender machen, aber, wenn  es zur Verlosung kommt, dann kann man so vielleicht das Ende des Spiels  interessanter gestalten (als, wenn es jetzt abrupt endet).
Mit einer letzten Masteraufgabe meinte ich jetzt nicht Stephans Idee,  sondern einfach eine lustige letzte Aufgabe, die nicht unbedingt  schwierig sein muss, sondern einfach nur Spaß machen soll, wo Bilder  entstehen, bei deren Anblick noch einmal jeder was zu lachen hat
Und man sieht dann auch, ob alle 4 überhaupt noch da sind...einer meldet sich ja nicht 
Der Rest mit dem Bild nach der Verlosung...mhh, da muss ich selbst noch nachdenken, ob ich das überhaupt verstehen will (sprechen wir doch nach der Verlosung darüber) 




theoturtle schrieb:


> Bin aber trotzdem dafür das Zubehör an den Rest aufzuteilen - Ne neue  Maus oder ein Gamepad wäre doch viel besserererer als garnix .







ImBanane schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch ein Programm schreiben dass einen der vier zufällig (zufällig...) jemanden zum Gewinner ernennt (bitte dann nicht wundern wenn immer "ImBanane" als Output dasteht! )



Und der Gewinner muss anschließend 2000 Euro auf die Konten der anderen Teilnehmer überweisen


----------



## theoturtle (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Wo bleibt denn der 3mbryoyo ?

Hat sich wohl abgesetzt .... Stufe 29 könnte ja dann die Aufgabe sein herauszufinden wo der 3mbryoyo steckt, ein Foto von ihm machen wie man ihn mit glibberiger grüner Masse übergießt und danach mit viereckigem Konfetti, welches man zuvor aus einer Bravo/einem Playboy oder einer Micky Maus hergestellt haben muss.
Außerdem müssen folgende Dinge auf dem Foto sein : eine Duschlampe, Ein Kamel, eine Camel und eine Dschinni-Lampe, aus der wenn man sie reibt der Tom Jones Klassiker "It ain't unusual" gespielt wird !


----------



## Spyware (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn der 3mbryoyo ?
> 
> Hat sich wohl abgesetzt .... Stufe 29 könnte ja dann die Aufgabe sein herauszufinden wo der 3mbryoyo steckt, ein Foto von ihm machen wie man ihn mit glibberiger grüner Masse übergießt und danach mit viereckigem Konfetti, welches man zuvor aus einer Bravo/einem Playboy oder einer Micky Maus hergestellt haben muss.
> Außerdem müssen folgende Dinge auf dem Foto sein : eine Duschlampe, Ein Kamel, eine Camel und eine Dschinni-Lampe, aus der wenn man sie reibt der Tom Jones Klassiker "It ain't unusual" gespielt wird !



Ganz schön frech und gleichzeitig mutig, 3mbryoyo zu entführen und in den Emiraten zu urlauben, um uns anschließend so eine Aufgabe aufzuhalsen Da müssen wir schon was machen...Stephan...Disqualifikation!?


----------



## ImBanane (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Wie wärs denn mit...

*Stufe 29 - "Connection Lost!"

*Count Kenny van Keyboard hatte die Aktivierung und Zuordnung der Daten zu den Prozessoren ohne Probleme gelöst. Bug F. Inder war überglücklich und konnte nun abchecken ob alle seine Rätsellösungs-Helfer noch aktiv sind. 

1. Helfer: theoturtle          check
2. Helfer: Spyware           check
3. Helfer: ImBanane          check
4. Helfer: Embryoyo          N/A

Bug F. Inder war ganz geschockt: "Halt warte! Da fehlt doch einer!"

---

Schreibe einen Beitrag in diesen Thread mit dem Inhalt: "Reconnected! Ich bin noch da und möchte immer noch den NobLorRos-Casemod gewinnen!"

---

Teilnahmeberechtigt sind:
-theoturtle
-Spyware
-ImBanane
-Embryoyo

---

Ihr habt 24 Stunden bzw. 1440 Minuten Zeit, um diese Aufgabe zu lösen.  Die Startzeit entspricht dem Datum samt Zeitangabe dieses Beitrags.  Folgendes ist zu beachten:
- Das Editieren des Beitrags ist bei dieser Stufe NICHT erlaubt. Zur  Bewertung wird pro Teilnehmer nur ein Beitrag ohne Editierungs-Vermerk  herangezogen, der einen Lösungsvorschlag in Form eines Bilds oder  mehrerer Bilder (und sonst nur Buchstaben/Satzzeichen) beinhaltet.  Mehrere Beiträge mit Bildern führen zur Disqualifikation, mehrere Bilder  in einem Beitrag sind aber erlaubt (Editierungsregel beachten!).
- Beiträge ohne Lösungsvorschlag dürfen in beliebiger Anzahl gepostet  und editiert werden. (Die Forenregeln sind natürlich zu beachten)                         

Taktischer Tipp: Den Lösungsvorschlag spät posten!


----------



## 3mbryoyo (6. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Moin, 
 ich bedanke mich für das Warten und das wundervolle Gewinnspiel sowie  den Ehrgeiz und die Aufrichtigkeit der Teilnehmer, insbesondere die der verbliebenen Kontrahenten. 

 Zu allererst: Egal wie sich die Regeln in Richtung eines herkömmlichen  Gewinnspiels verändern, dann nicht zu gewinnen wird sehr unbefriedigend  sein. 
 Der Reiz war und ist ganz klar das man mit ein bischen Eier und Ehrgeiz  gewinnen kann, ohne - wie theo schon sagte - Hyper-Pro-Super-10Mrd.  Paintshopper zu sein oder sowieso schon high-end irgendwas zum ablichten  zu haben. Plus-Minus gleiche reelle Chance für jeden. 

 Meine Abwesenheit bzw. Enthaltsamkeit war mit unter durch Prüfungsstress  und Umzüge zu begründen aber nicht zuletzt auch durch meine mangelnde  Entscheidungsfreudigkeit bei diesem Thema. 
 Ich sehe durchaus das der Aufwand bei gleich bleibender Qualität und  Liebe zum Detail so nicht mehr tragbar ist. Aber eine Verlosung würde  der Sache ihr Herz und ihren Charme nehmen und sie zu einem "gewöhnlichen" Gewinnspiel degradieren.

Ja der NPC 01 ist alt und wird älter. Er ist ausgefallen so wie dieses Spiel und dessen Teilnehmer. Dem Geschrei über rostende Hardware und was sonst noch dabei war kann ich mich nicht anschließen. Nach wie vor bekommt man einen kompletten sowie durchaus ansehnlichen PC, für lau.

Noch ein alternativer Vorschlag: Eine Masteraufgabe deren Einsendungen  von der Redaktion/Community bewertet werden. Würde der Masteraufgabe das  genannte Verlosungsverlustgefühl nehmen aber widerum die Wiedrigkeiten einer Abstimmung mit sich bringen.

Insgesamt bin ich nicht geneigt mich für einen der Vorschläge zu entscheiden allerdings kann es so auch nicht weiter gehen :/


P.S.: Falls ich irgendetwas vergessen habe zu kommentieren oder zu sagen, bitte ich um Nachsicht da ich grade versucht habe mich zu mehreren Seiten Diskussion zu äußern und trotzdem nächste Woche zwei Prüfungen habe.


----------



## ImBanane (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



3mbryoyo schrieb:


> Aber eine Verlosung würde  der Sache ihr Herz und ihren Charme nehmen und sie zu einem "gewöhnlichen" Gewinnspiel degradieren.


 
Ich denke, (und das ist nun wirklich nicht böse gemeint...) dass das Gewinnspiel seinen Charme, durch die teilweise recht langen Wartezeiten, schon etwas verloren hat. Natürlich kann ich auch verstehen dass dies für Stephan wie er schreibt sehr schwierig ist, da er das Gewinnspiel ja in seiner Freizeit leitet. Dennoch denke ich sollte man dem nun ein möglichst baldiges, wenn möglich auch ein unterhaltsames (optional ) Ende setzen.

PS: Könnte auch sein dass ich etwas ungeduldig bin, aber naja.... das wäre meine Meinung dazu 

ImBanane


----------



## Spyware (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Ich denke, (und das ist nun wirklich nicht böse gemeint...) dass das Gewinnspiel seinen Charme, durch die teilweise recht langen Wartezeiten, schon etwas verloren hat. Natürlich kann ich auch verstehen dass dies für Stephan wie er schreibt sehr schwierig ist, da er das Gewinnspiel ja in seiner Freizeit leitet. Dennoch denke ich sollte man dem nun ein möglichst baldiges, wenn möglich auch ein unterhaltsames (optional ) Ende setzen.
> 
> PS: Könnte auch sein dass ich etwas ungeduldig bin, aber naja.... das wäre meine Meinung dazu
> 
> ImBanane


 
So viel Geduld kann man von keinem erwarten 
Also ich bin definitiv ein sehr geduldiger Mensch, aber nach mehr als einem halben Monat...hauptsächlicher Wartezeit, weil geeinigt haben wir uns ja eigentlich nach dem demokratischen Prinzip schon vorher. Jetzt, da doch noch alle 4 Mitglieder anwesend sind, würde ich vorschlagen, dass endlich unsere Entscheidung durchgeführt wird. 
(Anmerkung zu *3mbryoyo: *Stress im Real live gilt in keinster Weise als Ausrede, den haben wir bestimmt alle und schauen trotzdem immer im Forum nach...die Zeit muss wohl für so einen Gewinn vorhanden sein ...ist nicht böse gemeint! ...es gebührt dir vollkommen die Chance auf den Gewinn).
Ich fand es schon etwas schade, dass nicht wenigstens irgendeine kleine Zwischenaufgabe gekommen ist, da der Entscheidungsprozess für den Ablauf des Endes dieses Spiels ja nicht ein vorzeitiges Ende der Aufgaben bedeuten muss...oder? 
Man sieht aufgrund dessen schon deutlich, dass das Ende in Wahrheit schon vor einiger Zeit war, und deshalb jetzt dieser Schlussstrich gezogen werden sollte. Noch ein Monat warten, wäre verschwendete Stehzeit für einen tollen PC, der schon in einem unserer Unterschlüpfe ein neues Zuhause hätte finden können 

Edit: Um mich auch nochmal zu wiederholen: Ein unterhaltsames Ende ist sicher nicht, wenn jemand um 2 Sekunden später sendet als ein anderer bzw. einer zufällig den vorausgesetzten Panzer im Garten stehen hat^^ Eine letzte Aufgabe könnte vor einer Verlosung eine eher lustig als schwere Bildaufgabe sein, oder, dass überhaupt nur der Gewinner nach der Verlosung noch ein Gewinnerbild samt Noblorros mit gewissen vorher festzulegenden Bedingungen zu erstellen hat gg Das wäre mein favorisierter Abschluss dieses kranken Gewinnspiels! Da hätten alle nochmal was zu lachen.


----------



## ImBanane (10. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Spyware schrieb:


> ... oder, dass überhaupt nur der Gewinner nach der Verlosung noch ein Gewinnerbild samt Noblorros mit gewissen vorher festzulegenden Bedingungen zu erstellen hat gg Das wäre mein favorisierter Abschluss dieses kranken Gewinnspiels! Da hätten alle nochmal was zu lachen.



Jep, dieser Vorschlag gefällt mir sehr! Da kann ich nur zustimmen, und ich denke, (hoffe) dass dies jeder von uns letzten vier machen würde.

Man könnte dann diese letzte Aufgabe so gestalten, dass auf dem Bild, sofern der Gewinner dies möchte, noch die verschiedensten Teile, welche bei den vorherigen Aufgaben benötigt wurden, zu sehen sind...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Man könnte dann diese letzte Aufgabe so gestalten, dass auf dem Bild, sofern der Gewinner dies möchte, noch die verschiedensten Teile, welche bei den vorherigen Aufgaben benötigt wurden, zu sehen sind...


 
Das Orginal-Obst aus Stufe 3!


----------



## Spyware (11. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das Orginal-Obst aus Stufe 3!


 
Der "Apfel" liegt hier noch irgendwo herum


----------



## ImBanane (15. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Und die nächste Woche neigt sich dem Ende zu.... 



Spyware schrieb:


> Der "Apfel" liegt hier noch irgendwo herum


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Mir persönlich wäre zwar die Master-Aufgabe am liebsten gewesen, aber aufgrund der Rückmeldungen habe ich mich jetzt für die Variante entschieden, für die sich drei der vier verbliebenen Teilnehmer ausgesprochen haben:

- Verlosung des Hauptgewinns:
Diese werde ich nächste Woche in der Redaktion durchführen und als Video veröffentlichen.

- Das Zubehörpaket wird aufgeteilt:
Ich versuche, drei möglichst gleichwertige Sets zusammenzustellen, von denen je ein Set an einen "Nicht-Hauptgewinn-Gewinner" () geht.

- Trostpreise:
Die zwei modifizierten Enermax-Lüfter werden wie vorgesehen an zwei Teilnehmer vermacht, die zumindest in der ersten Stufe dabei waren.


----------



## DeadlyTear (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Trostpreise:
> Die zwei modifizierten Enermax-Lüfter werden wie vorgesehen an zwei Teilnehmer vermacht, die zumindest in der ersten Stufe dabei waren.



Sollte sich meine Mühe am Ende vielleicht doch noch etwas gelohnt haben...? 

Die Verlosung ist natürlich das unschönste Ende eines grandiosen Gewinnspiels, aber es muss ja irgendwann auch mal ein Ende geben.

Und ich wäre immernoch für einen netten Bericht in einer der nächsten Print-Ausgaben.


----------



## inzpekta (17. März 2012)

Bleibt nur noch viel Glück an die verbliebenen Teilnehmer zu wünschen. Und noch mehr Glück an alle die für einen Trostpreis kandidieren.

Dieses Ende ist natürlich am unspektakulärsten ... Aber wenigstens ein Ende.


----------



## Spyware (17. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Und die nächste Woche neigt sich dem Ende zu....



Und wie man sieht neigt sie sich einem positiven Ende entgegen 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wäre zwar die Master-Aufgabe am liebsten gewesen, aber aufgrund der Rückmeldungen habe ich mich jetzt für die Variante entschieden, für die sich drei der vier verbliebenen Teilnehmer ausgesprochen haben:
> 
> - Verlosung des Hauptgewinns:
> Diese werde ich nächste Woche in der Redaktion durchführen und als Video veröffentlichen.



Es ist schade, dass das Gewinnspiel jetzt endet  
Die Aufgaben waren immer lustig, aber alles muss irgendwann einmal enden, und ich denke, dass ist die gerechteste und beste Lösung  (schnell, schmerzhaft, aber durch die einmalige Art dieses Gewinnspiels, gewinnt wenigstens bei der Verlosung einer, der es verdient hat)
Auf das Video freue ich mich auch schon 

Jetzt müssen wir uns nur noch ausmachen, welche Aufgabe der Gewinner im Anschluss zu erfüllen hat...rein ehrenhaft für den Gewinn  Und natürlich an alle viel Glück!


----------



## ImBanane (20. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Oha, diese Woche wirds spannend.. 

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für das wirklich tolle Gewinnspiel. Werde die verrückten Aufgaben wohl immer in Erinnerung behalten (positiv oder negativ... das ist Ansichtssache ), und denke dass es so ein Gewinnspiel nicht nocheinmal geben wird, und bin sehr froh mitgemacht zu haben . Doch ich denke auch so ein tolles Gewinnspiel muss zu einem Ende kommen, bei welchem es nun auch bald angelangt ist, was meiner Meinung nach auch gut ist (auch wenn ich bestimmt die wöchentlichen Aufgaben schon fast vermissen werde ).

Vielen Dank an Stephan dafür! 

Ich wünsch auch meinen sehr zähen Konkurrenten viel Glück bei der Verlosung!

EDIT: @Spyware: Du hast recht! Wir müssen uns noch was für die ehrenhafte letzte Aufgabe überlegen! 

EDITEDIT:





DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Und ich wäre immernoch für einen netten Bericht in einer der nächsten Print-Ausgaben.


Bin ich auch dafür!


----------



## DeadlyTear (21. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an Stephan dafür!



/sign


----------



## Mr.Knister (21. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich bin zwar schon länger raus, stimme aber dennoch mit euch überein. Dieses Gewinnspiel war grandios/legendär/unvergesslich/genial/die schönste Zeit meines Lebens/einfach ein Riesenspaß und Stephan gebührt alle Ehre für die Geduld und den Einfallsreichtum bei der Durchführung (und natürlich der "Ghostwriterin").


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Die Verlosung hat heute stattgefunden, leider hat es zeitlich aber nicht mehr gereicht, das Video (das irgendwie länger als geplant ausgefallen ist ) zu schneiden und zu rendern, sodass die Auflösung für euch bis Montag warten muss. Ich bin dann zwar nicht im Büro, aber Schnitt + Upload übernimmt ein Kollege und schreibt mich dann an, wenn das Video online ist. Ich wäre auch gerne länger geblieben, um das diese Woche zu veröffentlichen, aber ich bin zeitlich leider verhindert.


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Oha, jetzt wird es aber spannend. Hättest lieber nichts schreiben sollten.


----------



## ImBanane (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Fast 1 Jahr lang voller Geduld () und doch werden die letzten 3 Tage eine Qual werden!


----------



## Spyware (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> Fast 1 Jahr lang voller Geduld () und doch werden die letzten 3 Tage eine Qual werden!


 
Und was für eine...jedes mal wenn ich in den letzten Tagen reingeschaut habe, rechnete ich schon mit der Auflösung... aber noch nichts puhh...
Jetzt steht der Gewinner fest und wir wissen es noch immer nicht...Montag wird echt ein harter Tag werden, wenn es nicht gleich in der Früh reingestellt wird 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich schon auf das "etwas lang" geratene Video. Ob die Verlosung in der Redaktion vielleicht in der Form einer zum Gewinnspiel passenden Art stattgefunden hat


----------



## DeadlyTear (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich muss auch noch bis Montag Nachmittag warten, da sie mir auf der Arbeit pcgh.de und pcghx.de gesperrt haben. 
Bin aber auch schon sehr gespannt und drücke natürlich allen 4 "Finalisten" die Daumen. Ihr habt es alle mehr als verdient!!!


----------



## Spyware (23. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



DeadlyTear schrieb:


> Ich muss auch noch bis Montag Nachmittag warten, da sie mir auf der Arbeit pcgh.de und pcghx.de gesperrt haben.
> Bin aber auch schon sehr gespannt und drücke natürlich allen 4 "Finalisten" die Daumen. Ihr habt es alle mehr als verdient!!!



Ohh, solche Sperrungen sind sehr lästig....mein Beileid 

Danke, aber du hast auch mindestens einen Lüfter verdient...deshalb auch dir viel Glück


----------



## ImBanane (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Spyware schrieb:


> Und was für eine...jedes mal wenn ich in den letzten Tagen reingeschaut habe, rechnete ich schon mit der Auflösung... aber noch nichts puhh...



So erging es mir auch 

PS: @Spyware: Wir haben jetzt die gleiche Beiträge-Anzahl... Die magische 135


----------



## Spyware (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



ImBanane schrieb:


> So erging es mir auch
> 
> PS: @Spyware: Wir haben jetzt die gleiche Beiträge-Anzahl... Die magische 135



Ehm...hiermit breche ich leider diesen magische Zeitpunkt...auch, wenn 135 wahrlich eine spezielle Zahl ist, die nächste magische 136 kommt bestimmt demnächst 
Außerdem muss ich ja vorne bleiben...da ich schon so lange hier angemeldet bin...sonst komme ich mir schlecht vor 

Ich bin für eine letzte Regel: Wenn sich der Gewinner nicht binnen einer Woche meldet, wird der Gewinn neu verlost @*3mbryoyo* und *theoturtle*


----------



## mae1cum77 (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ich glaube es nicht, es gibt eine Entscheidung. Damit hat sich die Aktion definitiv einen Platz auf der Main verdient.
Chapeau! allen, die bis zum Ende durchgehalten haben. Die Blicke der Passanten bleiben Teil meiner Erinnerung.... Immerwieder schön, andere Verrückte zu treffen; und...


----------



## inzpekta (24. März 2012)

Das war definitiv PCGH-Geschichte.: hail:
Davon wird man Lieder singen.  

Und welch eine Folter... Der Gewinner steht fest und keiner sagt's.


----------



## ATB (24. März 2012)

Das sollte wirklich auf die Main gesetzt werden. Schließlich ist das schon legendär.


----------



## theoturtle (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Spyware schrieb:


> Ich bin für eine letzte Regel: Wenn sich der Gewinner nicht binnen einer Woche meldet, wird der Gewinn neu verlost @*3mbryoyo* und *theoturtle*


 

Keie Sorge - ich werd mich schon melden 

Sitz hier auch auf heissen Kohlen - auch wenn grad kein Heizöl im Haus ist. Verdammte Preise haben die ....

Und auch wenn es jetzt schon zu spät ist da der Gewinner intern schon fest steht : Viel Glück ihr s-Kerle !




inzpekta schrieb:


> Das war definitiv PCGH-Geschichte.: hail:
> Davon wird man Lieder singen.


 Hoffentlich mit besseren Texten als die Gedichte aus Stufe 5 !


----------



## 3mbryoyo (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

puh, ich bin gespannt 

es war ein Riesenspaß!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Hoffentlich mit besseren Texten als die Gedichte aus Stufe 5 !


 
Mach dir darauf nicht allzugroße Hoffnungen...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (24. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

ist nobloros jetzt eine firma ??? wen ja wo finde ich dan deren anbebote und serviceleistungen.


----------



## Schmidt (25. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Oha, das Gewinnspiel hat ein Ende gefunden


----------



## MezZo_Mix (25. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Fail


----------



## Spyware (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Verdammt...der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts (des Sieges!?)...jedenfalls jedoch der Offenbarung hat begonnen 

Möge derjenige mit mehr Glück und weniger Verstand gewinnen


----------



## ChaoZ (26. März 2012)

So wird heute wenigstens ein Mensch auf dieser Erde mit einem schönen Rechner beglückt.  Ich gönne es euch allen von ganzem Herzen, ihr Verrückten!


----------



## ImBanane (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Okay heute wirds spannend ... Kann erst heute abend wieder nachschauen 



Spyware schrieb:


> Verdammt...der Tag des jüngsten Gerichts (des Sieges!?)...jedenfalls jedoch der Offenbarung hat begonnen


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/7534/NoblorrosGewinnspiel[/HWCLIP]

Da die direkte Einbindung - warum auch immer - nicht funktioniert, hier der Direkt-Link zum Angucken des Videos: Noblorros-Gewinnspiel | PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE - Video Portal powered by Hardwareclips.com

(Tipp: HD-Version + Adlerauge zum Lesen der Zettel-Aufschrift)


----------



## Fifadoc (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Uiii, damit ist es endlich vollendet.

Meinen Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und meinen Respekt für das Durchhaltevermögen!


Und wenn ihr gaaaaaaaaaanz viel Glück habt, dann ist die Hardware nicht von NobLorRos, und funktioniert vielleicht sogar


----------



## inzpekta (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Glückwunsch auch von mir...
Sind ja alle iwie Gewinner
Besonders theoturtle... 

Aber spannende Ziehung.


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Von mir auch einen Glückwunsch an euch vier Verrückten. 
Leider konnte nicht jeder den Lufterfrischer bekommen...


----------



## Mr.Knister (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und dem Rest natürlich viel Glück bei der Lüfterverlosung!


----------



## oglogo (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Ja dann ist es geschafft Glückwunsch


----------



## theoturtle (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Verdammt Leute, das war ja spannender als die Lottozahlen. Ich glaubs ja noch garnicht.  .  .   .  . . Jetzt muss ich erstmal ne Liste machen von den ganzen Leuten die uns dabei unterstütz haben mit insbesondere Dingen wie Lupen oder Gartenzwerge die wir für die Fotos brauchten - da wird nämlich jeder von zu ner Grillparty eingeladen. Was für eine seltsame Ansammlung Menschen das sein wird ...



Vielen Dank ! Und Hut ab vor den lieben Mitstreitern . 

PS : Lasst euch als Aufgabe ... NICHT irgendwas mit Gartenzwergen einfallen ... oder diesen hässlichen Clowns


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Och, da fielen mir als "Kurzzeitteilnehmer" durchaus "nette" Sachen ein!

Aber das sollten die drei anderen Finalisten unter sich ausmachen und beraten!
Viel Spaß mit dem PC!


----------



## ImBanane (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Nocheinmal nach der Verlosung ein Dank an Stephan für dieses einmalige Gewinnspiel. Die Aufgaben haben sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 
Auch noch ein Dankeschön für die Gewinne, und an meine fairen und zähen Mitstreiter. Das war wirklich ein klasae Gewinnspiel. 

Und natürlich viel Spaß wünsch ich theoturtle mit seiner neuen Maschine: dem legendären NobLorros N-PC01. Den hast du dir wahrlich verdient 

ImBanane over and out!


----------



## Spyware (26. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



theoturtle schrieb:


> - da wird nämlich jeder von zu ner Grillparty eingeladen. Was für eine seltsame Ansammlung Menschen das sein wird ...
> PS : Lasst euch als Aufgabe ... NICHT irgendwas mit Gartenzwergen einfallen ... oder diesen hässlichen Clowns



Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Musst du jetzt dann auch den PC unter allen aufteilen(Wehe...und behandle ihn mit Respekt!)
Danke jedenfalls für die guten Inputs...das schreit ja richtig nach einer Aufgabe mit Clowns...wie wäre es damit: Du und alle deine Mitstreiter, als Clowns verkleidet, tanzend um den Noblorros herum^^ 

Wie ich heute gespannt war, beim Anschauen vom Video...hast du super gemacht Stephan. Hiermit auch von mir nochmals einen riesen Dank an alle Beteiligten.
Somit verbleibe ich als der "gute" Spyware  (mit einer "krüppel-Maus" und einer "deutschen" Tastatur....auf sowas habe ich schon seit meiner Kindheit gewartet...ansonsten hätte nur der USB-Lufterfrischer alle meine Wünsche erfüllen können... naja 3mbryoyo ...blanker Neid, ich weiß  )


----------



## Arazis (27. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Glückwunsch an die Gewinner , das war mal eine schöne Aufgabenreise  Es hat mir persöhnlich auch viel Spaß gemacht , und die Verfolgung der "Verrückten" sowieso.... Wünsche viel Spaß mit euren Gewinnen.....
Und wer weiss , vielleicht wird es sowas nochmal geben ^^ die Anteilnahme war ja schon enorm

MFG


----------



## Own3r (27. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Auch von mir ein Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner. Vielleicht gewinne ich wenigstens die Lüfter.


----------



## ATB (27. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Na endlich

Ich dachte schon ich wäre umsonst ausgeschieden Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## BladeDerHeld (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Von mir auch ein Glückwunsch an die Gewinner,war ein cooles und unvergessliches Gewinnspiel


----------



## beren2707 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Waaaaas? Schon vorbei? Glückwunsch an alle, die durchgehalten haben; musste leider wegen der Uni schon vor Monaten aufgeben. Seit dem 03.08 gings, wenn ich mich recht erinnere? Absolut legendäres Gewinnspiel, epischer Preis und hammerharte Teilnehmer! Glückwunsch an alle Gewinner und Grüße an alle restlichen Teilnehmer!


----------



## Schmidt (31. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Von mit auch herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Gewinner!


----------



## DeadlyTear (31. März 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

@ Stephan: Wann werden eigentlich die Lüfter ausgelost? Oder hast du die Gewinner einfach nur per PN angeschrieben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. April 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Die Lüfter wurden jetzt auch verlost (Zufallsgenerator: Zahlen zwischen 1 und 240 (=Ende der 1. Stufe), gültig waren nur Teilnahme-Beiträge) und die Gewinner sind
Mr. Q (Beitrag 29)
Kampfgurke (Beitrag 52)

Gratulation!

Theoturtle hat mir bereits eine Versandaddresse mitgeteilt, die restlichen Gewinner schreibe ich via PN an.


----------



## Own3r (3. April 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Schade, leider nichts mehr gewonnen...

Viel Spaß mit den Lüftern!


----------



## DeadlyTear (3. April 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Hätte mich auch über einen der Lüfter gefreut... Aber was soll man machen. Was war trotzdem eine unvergessliche Zeit.
Auch nochmal Glückwünsch an die Gewinner der Lüfter


----------



## Mr. Q (24. April 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Proofpic




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oglogo (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Mr. Q schrieb:


> Proofpic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Glückspilz


----------



## Spyware (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Nachdem letzte Woche mein Paket angekommen ist (Ihr habt einen Buchstaben meines Namens unterschlagen tztz ) habe ich auch ein paar Fotos geschossen. Diese darf ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten  Jedenfalls ein super Abschluss eines langen Spiels...jetzt will ich aber auch Fotos der restlichen Teilnehmer sehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst die Katze weiß nicht so recht was sie von einer R.A.T. halten soll, bzw. was damit anzufangen ist 
Da konnte ich ihr die Tastatur erst recht nicht zumuten!

Verdammt...Zettel mit Forumnick vergessen


----------



## oglogo (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*



Spyware schrieb:


> Nachdem letzte Woche mein Paket angekommen ist (Ihr habt einen Buchstaben meines Namens unterschlagen tztz ) habe ich auch ein paar Fotos geschossen. Diese darf ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten  Jedenfalls ein super Abschluss eines langen Spiels...jetzt will ich aber auch Fotos der restlichen Teilnehmer sehen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
schöne Katze war die auch da dabei


----------



## ImBanane (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Das Paket ist schon eine Weile da, aber ich bin bis jetzt noch nicht "dazugekommen" [...] . Hier etwas spät, aber trotzdem noch ein, zwei (oder drei?) Bilder. 

Warscheinlich wird das theoturtle nicht sehen aber ich sorge mich schon um den NobLorRos... . 
Ich würde mich um ein paar Bilder freuen .... Je früher desto besser für dich sonst fallen uns noch böse Aufgaben für das Bild ein 

Das für den Wettbewerb gebastelte Schild wird nun aufgestellt und Sackboy von Little Big Planet (™ ) passt schön darauf auf.


----------



## theoturtle (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Mitmachen und tolle NobLorRos-Casemod erhalten - Update: JETZT läuft Stufe 28*

Sodele ... lieber spät als nie eine Meldung zu aktuellen Stand :

Ihr werdets nicht glauben aber ich hab den NobLorRos noch immer nicht ausprobiert. Er steht wohlbehütet im Arbeitszimmer und wartet auf die richtige Freizeit dafür - die ich bisher wegen Prüfung und Arbeit und Familie einfach nicht hatte. Lediglich die 500GB-Festplatte musste zwischenzeitlich als Ersatz herhalten um meine abrauchende WD 250GB und die Daten von dieser zu retten ... was grad noch geklappt hat, auch wenn die Datensicherung gute 12 Stunden in Anspruch nahm. 

Da ich aber diesen Mittwoch meine Abschlussprüfung zum FiSi erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht habe werd ich es wohl innerhalb der nächsten Wochen endlich schaffen mich um das Baby zu kümmern - so hoffe ich zumindest.

Dann gibts auch ein paar Bilder von ihm in neuer Wohnumgebung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (5. September 2012)

Jeder, der an diesem Gewinnspiel seinen Spaß hatte, ist herzlich eingeladen, sich beim großen Jubiläumsgewinnspiel zu beteiligen: 5 Jahre PCGH Extreme: Das große Jubiläumsgewinnspiel 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Ga...eme-Das-grosse-Jubilaeumsgewinnspiel-1022693/


----------

